# Rate the last game you played



## Shoddragon (Aug 3, 2009)

Inspired by a similar thread in konoha theatre, rate the last game/games you played. if you played mass effect, counter strike, and pokemon platinum or something yesterday, rate all of them. It can be any rating like 9/10, 95/100, 4/5, A+, A-,A, B+, F-, anything. I'll star it off:

Fire Emblem: Rekka no ken ( just called Fire Emblem on the GBA), 10/10

Pokemon platinum:9.8/10.

Counter strike source: 12/10 LOL. Its awesome and the availability of servers is awesome.


----------



## martryn (Aug 3, 2009)

Guitar Hero II
7.75/10

It's for the PS2 and I'm bored, ok.  The game is still enjoyable, though each subsequent sequel becomes less and less so.


----------



## Twilit (Aug 3, 2009)

CoD 4: 10/10  I've never gotten sick of that game.


----------



## The Scientist (Aug 3, 2009)

xmen origins: wolverine 7/10


----------



## The Scientist (Aug 3, 2009)

Twilit said:


> CoD 4: 10/10  I've never gotten sick of that game.



yeah, that is one fantastic game. still trying to get the 10th prestige badge


----------



## Sasori (Aug 3, 2009)

I just replayed GSII:TLA again.

10/10


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 3, 2009)

Star Wars: Rebellion

5/10

It was like the original civilization, only worse, and without the polish.


----------



## Ico (Aug 3, 2009)

Marvel vs Capcom 2 for XBL Arcade  10/10

Same as back in the day except there is online play now, which is amazing. A lot of people whine and bitch about people only picking god-tiers (Magneto, Storm, Cable, Sentinel), and if your complaining about that you either suck or take the game way to seriously. Just pick who you like and have fun. I love using Ryu/Strider/Iceman team. Remember kids tiers are for queers


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2009)

The last game I _played _or the last game I _finished_? There's a massive difference.

I just played Tetris last night. I'd give it a 10/10. I mean, for a game that more than a decade old it has a long life.

I can't really remember the last game I finished. I have been skipping around a lot and there was a serious lack of games until recently.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 3, 2009)

last game played... finished. it doesn't matter. as long as you PLAYED it.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 3, 2009)

Killzone 2 8/10 or a 9/10 on a good day. I need a clan ASAP.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 3, 2009)

Phoenix Wright: Trials And Tribulations - 9/10

Really enjoyed it...


----------



## Ziko (Aug 4, 2009)

Ever17 10/10. I'm really into the story now!


----------



## Munken (Aug 4, 2009)

Heroes of Newerth

10/10

so damn addictive


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 4, 2009)

Devil may cry 4...trying to beat DMD, although im so out of practice right now im getting hit on freaking devil hunter mode.

But id say its an 8/10, not as good as the masterpiece that was dmc3, but still good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2009)

I played some Tales of the Abyss last night. I'd give the game a 7/10 so far. It's okay, but nothing new.


----------



## Gentleman (Aug 4, 2009)

inFamous 9/10, I enjoyed it a lot, or at least enough to go through and collect all the items. At the end I got a little tired of fighting the same guys, but at least they kept it interesting by allowing the player to achieve upgrades in powers and new powers at a pretty rapid rate which allowed gameplay to stay fresh.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 4, 2009)

Pokemon FireRed for mah emulator GBA: 9/10

Would be 10/10, but I hate running through the stupid caves


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 4, 2009)

its ok. I played fire emblem on my gba emulator yesterday .


----------



## Damaris (Aug 4, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> its ok. I played fire emblem on my gba emulator yesterday .



Really? I just downloaded Sacred Stones and I'm looking forward to playing it after I wrap up FireRed.


----------



## ctizz36 (Aug 4, 2009)

Pokemon Leaf Green: 8/10
Eternal Sonata: 9/10


----------



## ctizz36 (Aug 4, 2009)

Pokemon Leaf Green: 8/10
Eternal Sonata (PS3): 9/10


----------



## FoxxyKat (Aug 4, 2009)

Little Big Planet
9/10


----------



## ch1p (Aug 4, 2009)

Valkyria Chronicles 9/10.


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Aug 5, 2009)

Final Fantasy 12 International Version 10/10 I haven't finished it yet lol.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 5, 2009)

FIFA 09 (PC) - 8/10

Controls were shit, but I got it for free


----------



## Republican (Aug 5, 2009)

Team Fortress 2: 7/10, it's alright but just a game where you shoot people.
STALKER Clear Sky: 10/10, second best game ever, even though the ending is really bad.
STALKER Shadow of Chernobyl: 10/10, best game ever.
The Sims 3: 9/10, cool but could be a little better.
Fallout 3: 6/10, looks nice but is really boring.
Mass Effect: 6/10, looks nice but is really boring.
Oblivion: 5/10, looks nice but requires a billion mods to make it only somewhat fun.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 5, 2009)

Street Fighter 4: 8/10 fun but arcadiness(?) in fighting games is outdated.
Grand Slam Tennis Wii: 8/10 wii motion plus glitches on you but still a good game.
Mass Effect: 7.5/10 good customization,okay story, but really slow pace.
Infinite Undiscovery: 6/10 lame story, bad lip sync. fun battle system.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 5, 2009)

*Plants vs. Zombies*:  Loved It
Somehow it was one of the most stressful games I played and always felt incredibly difficult, but was really neither stressful nor difficult.  Fuck Bungee Zombies.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Aug 5, 2009)

inFamous:8/10-Good game,but wasn't really keen on just having electricity as superpower
Battlefield Bad Company:7/10


----------



## Stalin (Aug 5, 2009)

Republican said:


> Team Fortress 2: 7/10, it's alright but just a game where you shoot people.
> STALKER Clear Sky: 10/10, second best game ever, even though the ending is really bad.
> STALKER Shadow of Chernobyl: 10/10, best game ever.
> The Sims 3: 9/10, cool but could be a little better.
> ...



6 implies an okay game and is too high for boring games 4 or 3 shall do.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 6, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> 6 implies an okay game and is too high for boring games 4 or 3 shall do.


Everyone interprets ratings differently.  The 1-10 scale is a particularly tricky one too.


----------



## Republican (Aug 6, 2009)

Gamespot, for example, generally holds 7-rated games in contempt, lol.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 6, 2009)

*Mass Effect* - 10/10 FUCKING BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Weaboo (Aug 6, 2009)

Final Fantasy 4, 8/10, would have gotten a 10/10 if it had todays graphics


----------



## Damaris (Aug 6, 2009)

Final Fantasy IV, the DS remake.

I loved it 

9/10

EDIT: Oh wow, I didn't even realize someone just talked about it right above me, haha.


----------



## Twilit (Aug 6, 2009)

Halo 3: 8/10

I never really gave it a try, played through about 90% of the campaign once while borrowing it from a friend. Got it from someone else yesterday, and decided it's really fun. I had a ton of fun lookin for the skulls online with a friend (I fucking never found Tilt ) And the online is a really fun experience (Minus a lot of squeaky, whiny kids) And I gotta say it's chock full of achievements. 


CoD 4 is still infinitely better :ho


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 6, 2009)

I might actually go trade in some games for halo 3 and fable 2. I honestly LOVED fable 1 ( and like 65% of my friends on my xbox 360 have it, which makes 65 people), and I enjoyed playing Halo 3.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 6, 2009)

Tiger Woods PGA Tour 10 (7.5/10)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 6, 2009)

PES 2009 - 8.4 (still not better than PES 5)
Blazeblue - 9.6 (best fighting game i have played after snk vs. capcom and street fighter ex)
InFamous - 9.1 (great game plus amazing story)


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 6, 2009)

Space Rangers 2 (PC) 9.8/10 - this is going for my TOP 10: turn-based space battles, 2d-real-time arcade mode (only in black holes), rts robots strategy (wasn't that good, but you can turn off  such missions), great *text* quests with illustrations and a lot of freedom and variety in gameplay.
Tales of Vesperia (XBOX 360) 8.5/10 - enjoyed it a lot, but Tales of the Abyss (PS2) were better.
Sengoku Rance (PC) 8/10 - nice strategy/tactics/jrpg/h-game, probably the best or at least most addicitve gameplay I've seen in H-game.


----------



## Republican (Aug 6, 2009)

Hearts of Iron II: 10/10 best WW2 game ever, can't wait for 3 tomorrow.


----------



## Zil (Aug 6, 2009)

Tomb Raider Anniversary (360): 8/10

Nice remake, but I prefer the original.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 6, 2009)

Devil May Cry 4 - 10/10 real close to beating the game

How much cool shit can Dante have man? Coolest game ever


----------



## Corran (Aug 6, 2009)

^ I've been replaying DMC4! I love the game. I rate it 8/10 though because of the lame backtracking. Some of the secret missions make me rage though.

Infamous - 9/10 for me, got my first Platinum trophy! That's how much I loved this game 
Dynasty Warriors Gundam 2 - 7/10 I'm a sucker for gundam, I put so many f'king hours in to this game.
Guitar Hero Metallica - 10/10 just because I can play my favourite songs on drums


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 7, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> Devil May Cry 4 - 10/10 real close to beating the game
> 
> How much cool shit can Dante have man? Coolest game ever



i know, the ability to change between styles with the d-pad made me horny ... great game rate it 9.7 for not being better than DMC3 and DMC1


----------



## Jaga (Aug 7, 2009)

Naruto: Clash of Ninja Revolution 2... 7.5/10


----------



## Rememberance (Aug 7, 2009)

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare.... 10.1/10 ;D


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 7, 2009)

Fatal Fury Special XBLA arcade 7.5/10


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Aug 7, 2009)

street fighter 4 - 9/10
fallout 3     9/10
left 4 dead 8/10
cod:waw 5/10
gears 2     9/10


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 7, 2009)

Call of Duty:World at War-10/10 This game is incredible


----------



## LoboFTW (Aug 7, 2009)

Fallout 3 easily 10/10, my fav game ever.
Wolverine origins 8/10 one of my best action games
mass effect 9/10 great rpg
gtaiv 10/10 although I was just beating noobs down and cruising in my Lambo.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 7, 2009)

The Legend of Zelda (The first) 10/10 easily. I found everything and beat ganon. The game began to piss my off with some dungeons though.

Zelda TP 10/10

I wish the wii had better quality games than mario and Zelda.


----------



## Akira (Aug 7, 2009)

Tomb Raider: Underworld - 5/10

TR game mechanics haven't aged very well at all, and since this sticks to them so adamantly it's pretty rubbish compared to the likes of Uncharted.


----------



## squilliam (Aug 7, 2009)

GTA IV : 9/10, the euphoria physics engine is just so much fun to play with!


----------



## Republican (Aug 7, 2009)

Hearts of Iron 3:

10/10, even better than HoI2 despite the bugs and stuff. Also has, despite it being essentially just a more interactive version of the pages of a manual that tell you what things on the interface are, the best tutorial on the face of the earth...


----------



## James (Aug 8, 2009)

Ninja Gaiden: Dragon Sword - 8.5/10

Fantastic (in my opinion!) control scheme that's like nothing I've played before on the DS and I love games where you hold it "book style", the change in screen orientation helps freshen the presentation up a bit and makes for cool usage of the dual screens as well. Combat was pretty fun and visually it was great for a DS title, even if it was using pre-rendered backgrounds.

Only real flaws for me would be that the combat was maybe a TINY bit repetitive and not as deep as it could've been with a regular control scheme, though I think they chose the best route for a DS title. The game also was a little on the short side but there is a decent amount of replay value finding hidden stuff.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 8, 2009)

inFamous - 9.5/10 must buy for any PS3 owner.
Last Remnant - 4/10 boring battle system, crap story, bad acting.
Fable 2 - 7/10 too short, no boss battle. good combat.
Call of duty 4 - 10/10 most perfect shooter to date.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 8, 2009)

Jump Ultimate Stars - 9/10 Very fun, very cool... Just... Damn online guys with crap stuck up their ass... You know... Not everyone wants to play by your rules...


----------



## Gallant (Aug 9, 2009)

Final Fantasy Tactics A2-7/10. Great game play but the story leaves much to be desired.

Dragonquest 4: Chapters of the Chosen-7/10. Standard turn-based RPG but was enjoyable. Some of the story elements were surprising and the way the game starts out was pretty interesting as well.


----------



## Prowler (Aug 9, 2009)

DBZ for Xbox 360

*7/10*


----------



## Munken (Aug 9, 2009)

*Blazblue* - ps3

8.5/10


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 11, 2009)

GTA: Chinatown Wars - 9/10

Damn enjoyable then GTA IV, for sure!

When you go in the apartment and take some heroin, coke, whatver, out of your case and run to some dealer and get some nice profit for your trouble!

Just nice to be a drug dealer...


----------



## ctizz36 (Aug 11, 2009)

Super Mario Galaxy 10/10


----------



## KBL (Aug 12, 2009)

God of War 9/10


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 12, 2009)

Bionic Commando 

6/10


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 12, 2009)

Gears of War 2 10/10


----------



## superman_1 (Aug 12, 2009)

last game that i played and finished --- uncharted: drake's fortune - 8.5/10
current game i m playing --- metal gear solid 4 - 10/10


----------



## Genei (Aug 12, 2009)

Dragon Quest 4 recieves an 8.5556/10

I was stuck with my cursed weapon for quite a while before I found out on a walkthrough that you have to talk to a priest to disequip it. 

I could've saved myself from a lot of painful hours of healing if I had just read the fucking manual, but the game gets a lower score for having it in the first place


----------



## Twilit (Aug 13, 2009)

Rock Band 2: 10/10

Just picked it up today for it's new low price of only 100 dollars for the full band game! Oh man, is Rock Band awesome. I always enjoyed it at friends' houses, but I was (_was_) a die hard Guitar Hero man. Well, then GH:WT made it announcement, and I was torn between that or RB2. I made the poor choice of Guitar Hero, and now it gathers dust. The Guitar is next to useless, with a broken whammy bar, squeaky as all hell strum bar, and 2 stuck-for-no-reason button. The Drum set, while having good ideas, is atrocious, with that stupid Drum Tuner needing constant use. And the lack of DLC is pitiful.

Rock Band is THE music game.


----------



## King Arcana (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm currently on my 7th playthrough of _Kingdom Hearts_. I give it a 9 out of 10.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 13, 2009)

Marvel vs Capcom 2 (XBL) - Im really getting pretty good at it. Gotta work on my combos some more though. 9/10


----------



## Grape (Aug 13, 2009)

King Arcana said:


> I'm currently on my 7th playthrough of _Kingdom Hearts_. I give it a 9 out of 10.



If you play a game 7 times through, wouldn't it be a 10/10 or at least 9.5/10? 

Last game for me (that I finished) CoD:MW 8/10. Some levels were a chore imo. MW2 will dominate


----------



## Tyranisoar (Aug 14, 2009)

Persona 4 10/10


----------



## KrishCHAOS (Aug 14, 2009)

final fantasy XII   3/10 Cant believe i even bought it.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 14, 2009)

King Of Fighters 12 - 6/10
Wolfenstein - 7.5-8 *So far*


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 14, 2009)

*Final Fantasy* (PSP/GBA/NES) - 6.5/10. Finally finished this last night after playing it on and off across three different platforms over the years. Despite not having barely any story and pretty much leaving you to find where to go next on your own, I thought it was enjoyable. Still, I wished the characters had more life to them since it was pretty impossible to feel any connection to them outside of being the Light Bearers who must destroy the evils of the world. Even so I definitely felt that it served its purpose in kicking off what has grown to become one of the greatest JRPG franchises in videogame history.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 14, 2009)

Bonk's Adventure on the Turbo Grafx 16 . Well, it reminds me of Toki a bit, but it's enough of it's own game . I'd say an 8/10 .


----------



## Beastly (Aug 14, 2009)

Final fantasy VII Crisis core- I'd give it a 9/10.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Aug 14, 2009)

metal gear solid 4 10/10 it's EPIC


----------



## Stalin (Aug 14, 2009)

Metal gear solid 4-7/10


----------



## Slips (Aug 14, 2009)

Tails of Vesperia 9/10

Best jrpg I've played for a number of years


----------



## ~ Lawliet ~ (Aug 19, 2009)

FF9 - 4.5/5.


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 22, 2009)

*Final Fantasy II* (PSP/GBA/NES) - 7.5/10. So this is yet another Final Fantasy game that I've finally got around to beating after having it for so long. Compared to FFI it was a vast improvement in almost all areas, especially in the storyline department...since it actually has one! While it is far from the best in the series it was pretty decent and I'm sure one of the better ones written during its initial release.

Firion, Maria, Guy, Leon, and all the other characters were all pretty decent and much more memorable than the generic Light Warriors from the first game. One thing I have to admit though was that I wasn't too much of a fan of the "leveling system" at first but it grew on me as the game progressed. Overall though, FFII was a glimpse of just how much improvement would occur between each game in the series. Great stuff.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 22, 2009)

Shadow Complex - 7.7
Final fantasy Dessidia - 8


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 22, 2009)

FF Dissidia - 5/10

Siren Blood Curse - 7.5/10

Shadow Complex - 9/10


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 22, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> *FF Dissidia - 5/10*
> 
> Siren Blood Curse - 7.5/10
> 
> Shadow Complex - 9/10



Are you serious?

Muramasa - 7/10 

If could go higher if I actually understand the story, since it's in Japanese. =\


----------



## Vish (Aug 22, 2009)

*Dragonball Revenge of King Piccolo:* 8/10
*Full Metal Alchemist: Prince of the Dawn:* 6.5/10


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 22, 2009)

FF12 - 6/10

Fuck this shit, I don't need to complete it. I mean, why need to change a battle system when it worked for FF7-10?

It just don't feel like Final Fantasy game..


----------



## AlphabetSoup (Aug 22, 2009)

Monster Hunter Freedom Unite - 10/10


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 1, 2009)

Mega Man 9 - 8/10


----------



## Ico (Sep 1, 2009)

Splosion Man - 9/10


----------



## Munken (Sep 2, 2009)

Arkham Asylum

9.5/10


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Sep 2, 2009)

BATMAN ARKHAM ASYLUM, 10 out of 10. for PS3


----------



## Parsee (Sep 5, 2009)

Well, I beat every characters Musou Mode so I guess I can rate it...

Dynasty Warriors 6- 8/10

I dont know, it felt like 4 steps forward and 3 steps back.
It felt 5 steps forward with MUUUUUUUUUCH better graphics, smoother animations, better AI, and bases being a main part of the game. What I didnt like, was characters getting cut, the battle system being xxxxxxxxxxxx(I played the 360 version), some characters having cloned movesets, and a slight lack of maps. I think there are (and this is just outta my head, so I might be missing a few) only 16 unique movesets in the game, but in total I think there are.....21? Maybe.

Anyway, I felt like the pros outweight the cones, which is why I gave it an 8. It's a step in the right and wrong direction for the series, and I wonder where it'll go.


----------



## Furny324 (Sep 5, 2009)

Bleach: Dark Souls
8/10
I'm no Bleach fan, but this is a surprisingly good fighting game. It has tons of characters, although more than a few are total throw aways, solid mechanics, and it looks pretty good too. Everything about the core engine works pretty well, plus its portable, something I love in a fighting game.
I don't like the Spirit Cards, at all. They're just a hassle to buy, and create a deck with, and they're utterly abuseable. I also don't understand why we need Parakeet Kid, and the Loser Squad in the game. Then again, more characters is more characters, but I'd gladly trade all of them for one more balanced character.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 7, 2009)

Professional Layton and the Curious Village - 9/10

Loved it, varied of excellent puzzles, great storyline. But I have a single problem with this game - *THAT BLUE HAT WEARING LITTLE friend!*

Every single time I made a wrong answer, he would just give me a nasty facepalm. Shit, I wanted to grab his damn throat and punch him so many time! 

That little bitch....


----------



## Romanticide (inactive) (Sep 7, 2009)

Harvest Moon Friends of Mineral Town

6/10

Good game, I love it, but it seems drawn out and monotonous at times. It's also pretty boring if you don't get a good income going cause you just do the same farming daily, get into a routine, and get bored of it.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 7, 2009)

BlazBlue - Calamity Trigger  8/10


----------



## ~ Lawliet ~ (Sep 7, 2009)

TEKKEN4 - 3.5/5.


----------



## Laurens (Sep 8, 2009)

Far Cry 2
9/10


----------



## Ico (Sep 8, 2009)

Trials HD 7.5/10


----------



## ~ Lawliet ~ (Sep 8, 2009)

Muramasa The Demon Blade - 999/5.


----------



## LunaNightingale (Sep 9, 2009)

Mortal Kombat Armeggedon.
Rating: A
Reason: Those glitches, some are too annoying.


----------



## Vault (Sep 9, 2009)

Arkham Asylum 10/10


----------



## Gabe (Sep 9, 2009)

Arkham Asylum 10/10
madden 2010 10/10


----------



## Proxy (Sep 10, 2009)

_Blazblue_ 9.4/10


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 11, 2009)

Patapon 2: 10/10. a fucking amazing game. addicting as hell.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 11, 2009)

Arkham Asylum - 9.7/10

The game had everything flawless, with the exception of Batman. I mean the guy really doesn't have enough personality in the game.


----------



## Beluga (Sep 13, 2009)

Sims 2, Xbox version

Sucks.


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 29, 2009)

Zelda: A Link to the Past (GBA) - 10/10


----------



## valerian (Sep 29, 2009)

FF: Dissidia - 9.5/10


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 29, 2009)

Need for Speed Undercover....8/10


----------



## killinspree42099 (Sep 30, 2009)

halo: odst   5/10


----------



## Roy (Sep 30, 2009)

Red Faction: Guerrilla. 8.5/10


----------



## Kain Highwind (Sep 30, 2009)

Pokemon Platinum: 10/10.


----------



## One Winged Hollow (Sep 30, 2009)

Tales of the World: Radiant Mythology 8.5 out of 10
Great game in my opinion but there are better titles for the PSP.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 1, 2009)

Defense Grid: The Awakening 8/10


----------



## Pein (Oct 1, 2009)

Need for speed shift 9/10


----------



## Thomaatj (Oct 1, 2009)

Metal Gear Solid 4 : 8/10. More playing less movies please.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 1, 2009)

Mystic Ark - I'd give this puppy a solid 7/10 so far. I'm nearing the neding.


----------



## Allen Walker (Oct 3, 2009)

Marvel Ultimate Alliance 2- 6/10, needs a lot more content, which should come in the following months hopefully.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 4, 2009)

Overlord II - 9/10, the game is just so...cool, you slaughter baby seals and kill gay hippie Elves, what more could you want? and you can have a threesome.


----------



## ryne11 (Oct 4, 2009)

Godhand- 9/10

Bitching hard on normal, but once you play through once, you will be surprised at how easy it is on the replay. THEN you start hard mode

Easily up there with Devil May Cry and other Spectacle Fighters


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2009)

playing ico at the moment, give it around a 8 or 8.5. Enjoy it alot for the most part, hate the baddies.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 4, 2009)

ODST 7/10 looks nice but it feels like the same game and short campaign, firefighter gets boring really fast


----------



## Roy (Oct 4, 2009)

Red Faction: Guerrilla. 8/10

Good game.


----------



## Angelus (Oct 4, 2009)

Finally bought a PS3 in September, so I was quite busy:

Batman: Arkham Asylum - 9.5/10: Boring boss battles prevent me from giving it a perfect score.

Prince of Persia - 8/10:Beautiful game, great gameplay, cool battles (which are too easy and infrequent)

Resident Evil 5 - 4/10: horrible story; gameplay is good, but always the same (especially when you've already played RE4) which gets boring halfway through the game; Chris looks like Lou Ferrigno


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 4, 2009)

Mega Man 8 (PS1) 7/10


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 4, 2009)

Scribblenauts: 7/10 it entertained me to an extent


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 4, 2009)

Soul Calibur Broken Destiny 6/10 the game feels the same nothing new added and gets boring really fast


----------



## Gnome (Oct 5, 2009)

Scribblenauts - 8/10, really good game to play in between classes at school


----------



## The Boss (Oct 5, 2009)

*ODST:* 6/10 They need to fix their face graphic. Story was same old.. but hey, they manage to make it a bit different by being able to play as different team members. Everything else... eh.. same old shit.


----------



## Denji (Oct 7, 2009)

Pokemon Platinum - 4.5/5

NHL 10 - 4.5/5


----------



## Creator (Oct 7, 2009)

Casshern said:


> Batman: Arkham Asylum - 9.5/10: Boring boss battles prevent me from giving it a perfect score.



I agree. 

I would give it a 9 though. It loses another 0.5 from me because of how short the game was.


----------



## Ulti (Oct 7, 2009)

Prototype: 8.5 out of ten

Fun game, has quite a bit of replay value.


----------



## Munken (Oct 7, 2009)

God of War (psp) - 9/10


----------



## Beluga (Oct 7, 2009)

Shenmue I, Shenmue II

9/10

''Do you know where I could find sailors around here?''


----------



## KamuiEyes (Oct 8, 2009)

Uncharted 2 - 9.6


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 9, 2009)

Heroes of Newerth 8/10

Some heroes are nerfed and some are just plain out OP


----------



## Gnome (Oct 11, 2009)

Fallout 3 - 9/10, i have no idea why i never played a game this great earlier.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 11, 2009)

Fifa 10 

9/10  Had good stuff must say maybe the 1 less because of some slow reflexes during play.


----------



## Helix (Oct 11, 2009)

Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2 - 9/10


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 11, 2009)

Mega Man X4 (PS1) - 9/10


----------



## ~ Son of SPARDA ~ (Oct 12, 2009)

Twilit said:


> CoD 4: 10/10  I've never gotten sick of that game.



I can say the same for myself of RE5 (PS3), though I agree with you whole-heartedly about CoD4's never-ending enjoyableness.

RE5 - A+


----------



## Brian (Oct 12, 2009)

Megaman Advent 8/10


----------



## Svarthvitt (Oct 12, 2009)

Heroes of Newerth, 85/100. It's just BETA, so it's not finished yet, but I allready find it as enjoyable as a full released game


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2009)

I was playing Mother 3 over the weekend. I picked it back up after putting it down a long-ass time ago.

Glad I did, for the most part. I hate the rythm/beat system of course, but you don't really have to use that to play the game. It has its moments when I'm drawn right back to Earthbound. pek

I'd give it an 8/10 so far.


----------



## killinspree42099 (Oct 13, 2009)

Dirt 8/10                 .


----------



## Kagawa (Oct 13, 2009)

Fifa 10 

8/10 So many bugs lets it down


----------



## Gnome (Oct 14, 2009)

Halo 3: ODST

6/10 far too easy, sorta of a dull story, nothing all that new.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 14, 2009)

Katamari Forever- 8.8/10 

Great game. Like crack it is.


----------



## Munken (Oct 14, 2009)

Uncharted 2

10/10

holy fucking SHIT


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 14, 2009)

Zone of the Enders

10/10


----------



## ZenGamr (Oct 15, 2009)

Unchartered 2: 11/10.


----------



## Keaton (Oct 15, 2009)

Mother 3.

Just like it's described; "_Strange, funny and heartrending._"

10/10.


----------



## The World (Oct 15, 2009)

Dead Space 9/10


----------



## Ayana (Oct 15, 2009)

Patapon 10/10

Holy shit, so damn epic...


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Oct 15, 2009)

Scribblenauts

As a game:6/10

As a toy:8.5/10


----------



## Hentai (Oct 15, 2009)

Demon's Souls

9/10


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Oct 16, 2009)

Uncharted 2 10/10
The game rocks.


----------



## Roy (Oct 17, 2009)

MLB 2K9. 8/10

Helps the time go by.


----------



## Akira (Oct 17, 2009)

Uncharted 2 11/10

One of the best games I've ever played, couldn't ask for anything more.


----------



## BluishSwirls (Oct 17, 2009)

Call of Duty: World at War. Good game.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 17, 2009)

pokemon soul silver 10/10 bringing the best pokemon game back is just pure win


----------



## Mew Mint (Oct 18, 2009)

Jeanne D'Arc 10/2
Sounds good, but the gameplay is very bad.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 19, 2009)

Uncharted 2 

9.6/10 

This was the game the PS3/360 generation was waiting for.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 20, 2009)

Marvel: Ultimate Alliance 2 - 7/10

Meh.


----------



## S (Oct 20, 2009)

Shin Megami Tensei Nocturne 9/10


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (Oct 20, 2009)

Final Fantasy 7 10/10 MY FAVORITE FINAL FANTASY, Vincent and Cloud are just kickass


----------



## jereith (Oct 20, 2009)

Civilization 4: Fall From Heaven 2(mod) - 9.5/10

Pretty awesome. Much better than the original game, just too bad the 'memory allocation failure' is this games bane.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 21, 2009)

awesome ratings on uncharted 2. if I pick up a PS3 I am definitely getting it.


----------



## AL1A5 (Oct 22, 2009)

uncharted 2 10/10 
probably the best game ever made


----------



## Brian (Oct 22, 2009)

Persona 3- 9/10


----------



## Gnome (Oct 23, 2009)

Brutal Legend 6.5/10 solid game, but the fun factor to it goes away quickly and the world is a bit on the boring side with not that much to do other than collect stuff.


----------



## Mister B (Oct 25, 2009)

Fight Night Round 4

9/10 one of the best boxing games I've played.


----------



## Akamatsu (Oct 25, 2009)

Uncharted 2 9/10 story is great if you like action movies they've ripped quite a few for among thieves like they did DF. 

Online 5/10 need's alot of work. But still fun.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Oct 25, 2009)

*Street fighter 4 *9/10


----------



## Angelus (Oct 25, 2009)

Dissidia: Final Fantasy - 10000000/10

Fucking love it.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 26, 2009)

Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2 8/10
Pretty good game.  I'm a bit annoyed that they took out the windmill shuriken, but I've already played NG2 360, so it's nice to have some variations.  I can't say if people who haven't played the 360 version can say the same thing though, which is why I make that small complaint.


----------



## ??? (Oct 26, 2009)

Tales of Symphonia - 10/10


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Oct 26, 2009)

Trials HD 9/10

Funny shit, can be quite challenging in some levels. Gotta try to land all gold medals.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 28, 2009)

borderlands 6.5/10 

plot is very plain and boring, the gun shooting experience wasn't very fun either imo.


----------



## Misha (Oct 28, 2009)

Kingdom Hearts DS

7 / 10
repetitive. rehashan'. graphics got a little strange at parts. i dont care about xion.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Oct 28, 2009)

Legend of the Dragoon- 9/10 
Probably the most underrated game ever.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 28, 2009)

Metal Gear Solid 4..

10/10

Quite possibly my favorite game this gen.
I've never cried because of a game, but this one made me cry for like 5 minutes at the end -_-
Kudos to it for making me care that much lol


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Oct 28, 2009)

Battlefield 1943 on XBox 360 - 6/10

What a let down, maybe I expected too much from it and I should stick on playing Call Of Duty 4 rather then playing Battlefield 1943!

Waste of my 1400 points. , but at least I got few good games in Mega Man 9, Trials HD and classic Monkey Island to make up for it!


----------



## The Boss (Oct 28, 2009)

*Borderlands 7/10* Game is pretty fun with friends... cuz you get to socializes.. but I dun see the fun in it if I was playing by myself or with random people who dun talk online. IDK but when I play I seem to get people with that southern accent.... a lot.  

*tl;dr* Not a game I would play without buddies.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 28, 2009)

Judge Gabranth said:


> Legend of the Dragoon- 9/10
> Probably the most underrated game ever.



it needs a remake, or a sequel for this gen.

anyway...
Blue Dragon: 8/10 simple but fun, and a pretty decent story.


----------



## Lucius (Oct 28, 2009)

*Brütal Legends 8.4/10*

really good and original game. i have to admit i'm a big fan of Tim Schaefer. i absolutlely adore all his classic lucas arts point and click adventures so i couldn't wait for this one. well. it was a lot of fun. in total a solid game. tbh i never thought the rts part was as big but i enjoyed it. ppl who think its just an hack and slash, action adventure will come for a big surprise.

only downside are the graphics. obviously it can't keep up with other stuff thats on the market and i thought it was rather short. some gameplay elements seemed a bit rough too like selecting a specific unit and the optimal missions were a bit repetetive.

strong point are obviously the humor and expecially the heavy metal theme. i liked it even tho i'm no big heavy metal fan. i can't imagine the eye and eargasms a real fan will get from this^^


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 28, 2009)

Just marathon'd Banjo Kazooie, and I'm now about halfway through Banjo Tooie.

9/10 to both. My nostalgia goggles will not waver.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Oct 28, 2009)

Mega Man 9 on XBox 360 - 7.5/10

Christ, it's tough as hell, can't even complete a single fucking stage! It certainly raised my stress level with a lack of check points (Well, it IS a retro game at all!)


----------



## zebas1 (Oct 28, 2009)

uncharted 2 - 9.8

-0.2 because the online could be better

the best story experience i ever had


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 1, 2009)

*Kingdom Hearts 358/2 days:* 8.7/10


----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 2, 2009)

PES 2010 9/10


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 2, 2009)

Half-Life 2-11/10

THE most deep game made to this day...


----------



## Gnome (Nov 2, 2009)

South Park: Tower Defense - 8/10 fun arcade game


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 2, 2009)

Fallout 1 - 10/10 

Games so open ended the possibilitys are endless


----------



## Furious George (Nov 3, 2009)

Batman Arkam Asylum. 8.6/10 

I really dislike the Unreal Engine... but other then that this game was pretty on-point. Great, fluid combat system, excellent stealth capabilities, cool toys, plenty of collectibles and challenges, full bios for various characters from the comic series... justly is this game called the best superhero game ever made. A bit short.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 3, 2009)

Kingdom Hearts 2 - 7/10


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Nov 4, 2009)

zebas1 said:


> uncharted 2 - 9.8
> 
> -0.2 because the online could be better
> 
> *the best story experience i ever had*



You need to play more games. A lot more.


----------



## Koi (Nov 4, 2009)

Scribblenauts!  9/10.  Sometimes this game makes me feel incredibly stupid.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Nov 4, 2009)

Saints Row 2 - 8/10


----------



## Gnome (Nov 5, 2009)

Resident Evil 5...lets just say i hated it...


----------



## l1fted (Nov 5, 2009)

uncharted 2 8/10

really fun


----------



## leetlegit (Nov 5, 2009)

Halo 3 ODST: a solid B
Halo Wars: C


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 5, 2009)

FF4 DS was the last one I finished...

FF4 DS: 9/10.  I only had a few small complaints.


----------



## Bushin (Nov 5, 2009)

Too Human - 3/10
Shitty game is shitty


----------



## Munken (Nov 5, 2009)

Dragon Age: Origins 

9/10

<3 bioware


----------



## Bombtrack (Nov 5, 2009)

halo3 odst- 8/10

Firefight gets boring after a while.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 5, 2009)

Torchlight - 7.5/10

I would rate this awesome game higher if it weren't for a few critical things:

1. Load times - the load times are horrendous for such a small game. And no, it's not my computer. High-end computers run into the same problem.

2. Difficulty - the game can get hard enough on the hardest setting; problem is, you either start at the highest setting or you don't--you can't change the difficulty later. On top of that, if you beat the game, you can't do the traditional Diablo thing and go to a higher difficulty. 

3. Length - it's short. Too short. Not just the story, I'm talking about replay. Because of the difficulty issue mentioned above, there's barely any incentive at continuing to play once you beat it with all three characters (if you decide to even do that).


Otherwise it's one of the best PC games to come out in forever and is actually a competent Diablo Clone. Finally.


----------



## Moondoggie (Nov 5, 2009)

Uncharted 2 Among Thieves ~ 9.6/10

It's one of the greatest experiences I've had with a game in quite awhile. I feel like it has this great blend of jaw dropping graphics and fun gameplay. The story kept me interested and was told so well, not to mention the great score that accompanied it. 

The online is quite refreshing to from the usual shoot everything you see thing, but more being award for getting the job(objective) done and teamwork. The co-op is fun with friends as well. I honestly have no gripes.


----------



## leetlegit (Nov 5, 2009)

halo odst. B+


----------



## ~ Son of SPARDA ~ (Nov 5, 2009)

Devil May Cry 3 / C+

The high rating I _would have_ given it seems to have decreased in proportion to my increase in playing time of DMC4 (PS3).


----------



## The Boss (Nov 9, 2009)

*Dragon Age: Origins* 9.5/10 

omg epic epic.. win at story. GOTY for sure. It has to be.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Nov 9, 2009)

^ GOTY is already taken by uncharted

Uncharted 2 - 9/10 Enough said


----------



## RedHairedShanks (Nov 9, 2009)

Fat Princess - 10/10

I play it over Uc2, Batman AA, FO3-GOTY etc. Not sure why I'm hooked to it.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 9, 2009)

Ratchet and Clank: A Crack in Time.- 9/10 

Best game in the series so far. A little short but a blast all the way through.


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 13, 2009)

Mega Man: The Wily Wars (Sega Genesis) - 8/10


----------



## Roy (Nov 13, 2009)

Modern Warfare 2 - 9/10


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 26, 2009)

Bionic Commando (NES) - 9/10


----------



## Gnome (Nov 26, 2009)

Afro Samurai - 8/10


----------



## Espada (Nov 26, 2009)

Naruto : Path of The Ninja 2 [NDS] - 8.5/10 
I actually like this game even though it took me a long time before I started playing this game due to the fact I hated the beginning until I realised the awesome jutsu range 

My Japanese Coach [NDS] - 8.5/10
Good to refresh basic Japanese skills. Can be a little difficult if you've absolutely NO background in Japanese but I think it's a good tool to learn Japanese writing.


----------



## Koi (Nov 27, 2009)

Castle Crashers  - 9/10.  Fun game.  We just started it, so it's a little difficult being so low in level, but it's still a lot of fun.  I like how it's easy and doesn't kick your ass.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 27, 2009)

Assassin's Creed 2 - 9.5/10

Only lacks that LITTLE extra on the gameplay department


----------



## The Boss (Nov 28, 2009)

*Uncharted 2* - 8.5/10

Wow.. I don't even know what to say. I did enjoy this game a lot, but I can't help and feel as if they were more into the graphics/action shots than anything else... so other areas were lacking. There were times where I wish they would give us a break from all _that _action. lol It's not a bad thing, but a break to breathe every now and then would be nice.  

.. also that Doughnut Drake had me rolling.  The games got jokes.


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 30, 2009)

Super Castlevania IV (SNES) - 8/10


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 30, 2009)

Bayonetta - 9.5 *WOuld be a 10/10 if I had xbox version. Load times are almost a minute on ps3 version, 5-8 seconds on 360...* Amazing action game, best I've ever played actually when it's hack and slash action game. 

Mass Effect 1 *Again - 9 Loving it all over again.


----------



## Butcher (Nov 30, 2009)

Manhunt-9.5/10


----------



## Lucius (Nov 30, 2009)

*Uncharted 2*

really good game. graphics were amazing. gameplay was good. i had some problems with the cover system a few times tho. man the scripted events were awesome! i almost felt sorry for drake for all the shit he had to go through. but that made him really likeable. i thought the action sequences were a little too much. i mean you kill more people then the population of the netherlands. i wished there was a bit more stealth play and enemys "resetting" when you hide a while mgs style.

in total still an amazing game. *9.3/10*


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 1, 2009)

Bought second hand Ninja Blade game and played it. 8/10

It's no Ninja Gaiden, I can tell you! But it doesn't mean it isn't fun to play. Great OTE gameplay and it is a enjoyable hack & slash game, I must say.


----------



## The Red Gil (Dec 1, 2009)

NBA 2k10

8.5/10

still missing that final piece.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 1, 2009)

Demon's Souls: 9.5/10

One of my favorite games.


----------



## Angelus (Dec 2, 2009)

Crisis Core - 6/10

The story was fragmented, the 300 missions were all the same and the combat was rather boring. Awesome CG clips, pretty graphics and the Final Fantasy bonus save it though.


----------



## Shoddragon (Dec 9, 2009)

modern warfare 2: 9.25/10 for xbox 360. Story only. I beat it in a playthrough of around 6 hours and started multi the next day. the story was enjoyable although the ending switched around too quickly ( almost instantly inquiring help from the russian enemy for information on the now "evil" american general guy).


----------



## Fraust (Dec 9, 2009)

*Modern Warfare 2 (Single Player):* 9.5/10
The fact that they were able to even match the epicness of the first game warrants a great score.

*Assassin's Creed II:* 9.5/10
I'm slightly biased because it's easily my favorite Xbox 360 game and I loved the first one. This one surpassed the first in every aspect of the game and told a really good story. They could have expanded a little on the beginning of the game, which they did in the short series on YouTube, but it was just an amazing adventure.


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 25, 2009)

Mario & Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story (Nintendo DS) - 9/10


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2009)

Dead Space 8/10


----------



## Lucius (Dec 25, 2009)

*Bayonetta*

Where do i start? First up, Bayonetta is my game of the year. The weird crazyness with the *perfect combat*, the little cameos of classic games and the awesome soundtrack just nailed it for me. Its by no means as perfect as Uncharted 2. Framerate dropps, there are weaknesses in storytelling. But the totally whacky shit it throws at you just gives it that distinct character you either love or hate.

Everything Uncharted 2 did was perfect it just lacked in the recognition department. That is the strong point of Bayonetta tho. I'm not sure how to explain it but i was missing this unique touch in Uncharted 2 what Bayonetta had plenty of.

Those 2 are my favorite games of the year but Bayoetta has the edge because of its more memorable moments.

therfor: *9.4/10*


----------



## xKidJokerx (Dec 25, 2009)

Left 4 Dead 2 8.5/10

Could be like 10 times better.​


----------



## Zatsuku (Dec 26, 2009)

Left 4 Dead 2, 5/10. I was severely disappointed.

However, it may have been Borderlands, which would then be 9.8/10! Great game as long as you play co-op.


----------



## Akamatsu (Dec 26, 2009)

Final Fantasy XIII
8.5/10 great a lil to emotional in some parts but other then that it's been pretty good so far apart from random battle's with PSI COM bikes =/ "first FF ive played longer then 30minutes prob why suck"


----------



## Skylit (Dec 26, 2009)

*10/10* - Uncharted 2


----------



## sandramathews01 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have been playing counter strike 1.4 for last month.
The rate is 9 out of 10.


----------



## Baks (Dec 29, 2009)

Persona 4 - 10/10

I completed this a few weeks ago and imo it was the best RPGS out there for the PS2.


----------



## Porter (Dec 29, 2009)

Modern Warfare 2 10/10

Greatest Game ever.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 29, 2009)

Final Fantasy Crystal Bearer - 6/10 - Decent fun but gets boring quick.


----------



## Lucius (Jan 15, 2010)

*Mass Effect*

Finally finished this game to prepare for Mass Effect 2. That was my first Bioware game i've ever finished and i don't regret it. They know what they are doing.

I really liked all the options you could choose from. They made you go through some realy tough choices and the NPC would react to you accordingly. Speaking of interaction, the voicework was phenomenal. I don't think i came across any unfitting voices and even the codex was voiced. The story was logic and keped me interested. I'm just a bit disappointed how it was toled. Everything was unclear and then "bam!" all secrets lifted.

I was also a bit disapointed of the lenght of the game. I know you are supposed to replay it multiple times but i still expected a mainstory canpaign of 30h+. Instead i only got ~14 (and i even did some of the sidequests). I also didn't like the graphic filters. it seemed as if you watched everything through a surveillance camera.

I'd give it a *8.6/10*

i'm expecting Mass Effect 2 to be a 9+ from what i have seen though. My problems with the graphics seem to be solved. And everything looks more action orientated.


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 15, 2010)

Valkyria Chronicles *9/10*

TRPG which I _enjoyed_ the most among other TRPGs that I played on _consoles_


----------



## Appletart (Jan 15, 2010)

Arkham Asylum 8.5/10  

Not finished it though yet


----------



## Newton (Jan 15, 2010)

Assassin's creed 2 7.5/10

Good story, and assassinating is really really cool. Graphics are great and the free running aspect is very nice


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 15, 2010)

dantes inferno

5/10

admittedly it was a demo, but gameplay was egh so so. just like a less fun version of bayonetta. think i might have to quickly play something else to erase it from memory.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Jan 15, 2010)

Starcraft: Brood War - 10/10

Need I really say more?


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 15, 2010)

Castlevania: Aria of Sorrow (GBA) - 9/10


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 16, 2010)

Devil May Cry 4 - 8/10

Great fun, especially when you got it at £7.


----------



## Munken (Jan 16, 2010)

bayonetta 9.5/10

the last hour, jesus christ O_O


----------



## Snowblind (Jan 18, 2010)

Dragon Age: 8.5/10 - this game was just executed very, very well. However, I don't like the darkspawn as enemies. There's no depth to them. It's ironic that the overall enemy of the game is, by far, the least interesting from a plot perspective.

Bioshock: 10/10 - great combat, an amazing storyline.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 18, 2010)

Bayonetta 

9/10

Over the top, pure unadulterated fun


----------



## PaperF (Jan 19, 2010)

Last game I played was Metroid Prime Trilogy- I will give it a 9.1/10


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 19, 2010)

FF7: Crisis Core - 8.5/10

The combat was solid, and it looked amazing on the PSP. And the ending was probably the most touching I've seen in a video game. This was the first Final Fantasy game I've ever played, and it was great fun. Would've been a 9 if the story hadn't dropped out occasionally.


----------



## Akamatsu (Jan 20, 2010)

Army Of Two 40th Day 
Score - 8/10
Pluses:
-Great combat
-nice cover system
-Excellent customization 
-Love EA putting the graphic creator in it to <3 my mask
-Nice graphic's not best but nice.
-Good VA much better then original,really good joke's in game.
-Love the different choice's and seeing different outcomes for ending"end's play it with both rios/salem  NICE"

Minuses:
-Online is good but laggy as hell as expected ea never been good with online
-Music will sometime's be too loud during cutscene seem's be the mall section most 
-Could have used bit more polish on graphic's for some character's

 Overall it's a very good game.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 20, 2010)

Bayonetta 6.5/10 ..yeah low but it was da Ps3 one.


----------



## daviddean (Jan 20, 2010)

I played poker on line, though I am not good enough to play it but I like it very much.
I give 9 out of 10 to it.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 20, 2010)

haven't posted here for a while.

Tales of Vesperia - 9.0/10, second favorite Jrpg of this generation.

Darksiders - 9.4/10, one of my favorite adventure games ever.

Batman: AA - 7.5/10, i don't know what the big deal about this game was, solid game but for it to be great you would need to be a fan of batman.


----------



## TadloS (Jan 23, 2010)

Today I've finished:

Crysis Warhead 7,9/10 - nice graphic and gameplay but plot was kinda meh.
F.E.A.R 2 Project Origin 8,2/10 - pretty good horror game, with stunning visuals and good story, I really enjoyed it.

P.S Both games were completed on hard difficulty.

EDIT: Today I've completed

Batman:AA 9/10 - excellent gameplay, story, graphic and soundtracks. But whenever you want to talk to somebody they feel like without emotions. Like some robocops.

Hard difficulty like always.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 25, 2010)

*Madden 10.

Perfect rating.*


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (Jan 26, 2010)

final fantasy dissidia 10/10


----------



## Mako (Jan 26, 2010)

breakbeat oratory said:


> Kingdom Hearts 2 - 7/10



Agreed.

DjHero for PS2: 8/10

Nice mixes, but way too easy. Even on expert.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 26, 2010)

Eternal Sonata - 7/10

It was a great game but it had a few flaws. The main flaws would be the weird-ass ending that didn't answer any questions and left you thinking "wtf".

The battle system was fun, but the guarding thing was redundant and worthless. I mean, you either guard and take so little damage it's laughable, or you fail to guard and just fucking die. What's the point in that? Did I mention it's really easy to guard? It's a requirement, basically, to guard and if you don't have the reaction times you're fucked.

Not enough special moves. You stop getting special moves around level 50 or so and it just becomes redundant. Of course you can beat the game at level 50-60 (as I did) so it's not that important.

Bonus dungeon was rubbish. A giant, virtually empty expanse of boring monsters.


----------



## Kise (Jan 27, 2010)

Kingdom Hearts II - 8/10
- I'm waiting to complete some sidequests before fighting the final boss. Sephiroth is vulnerable, but the amount of damage he deals can be ridiculous at times, especially when trying to use potions takes forever to do. Otherwise, the last few boss battles have been exciting. Luxord was a pushover IMO.


----------



## ChronoDragoon (Jan 28, 2010)

Grandia III: 6/10

Solid but not great battle system, bad music and voice acting, horrible plot progression and character development.


----------



## TadloS (Jan 28, 2010)

_Mass Effect _*8,7/10*
_
Just now finished and I'm pretty satisfied. Though, plot wasn't really that epic like some critics said. 

Now time for Mass Effect 2 to complete and I'm really excited. Seeing all this critics reviews which are really high rated. One of the best rated game ever made. _


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 28, 2010)

> Bayonetta 6.5/10 ..yeah low but it was da Ps3 one.



You're my hero. I played it as well, and that's about what I would give it, yet everyone else is in love with it.

Last game I played was Infamous. It's so generic but pretty fun, I would give it a solid 8/10


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 30, 2010)

Kingdom Hearts (PS2) - 9/10


----------



## JimmyVegas (Jan 30, 2010)

bayonetta-8/10
dragon age-8/10
assassins creed 2-9/10


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

SSBB I guess, and I'd say 7/10.  Fun but some much harder than I remember the original version being, and don't like how the screen kind of works.  I don't know, like it though.  As you can see I don't play games too often, hence an old one


----------



## b0rt (Jan 31, 2010)

*Madden 2010 ~ 10/10 rating. Its too good & realistic for me to keep playing though, I'd be glued to the seat if that the casre.*


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Jan 31, 2010)

uncharted 2- I dont know what your smoking if you dont give it a 10/10.

I could list everything I like about the game, but that would take too long.


----------



## Angelus (Jan 31, 2010)

inFAMOUS - 8/10

Cool powers and beautiful city vs. boring plot, except for the final revelation and only a handful of different enemies.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 31, 2010)

NHL 10
9/10

Pretty much same as 09 but hey, if its not broken, why fix it?


----------



## Prowler (Jan 31, 2010)

Spider-Man Web Of Shadows : *4/10 *
Meh..


----------



## Yasha (Jan 31, 2010)

Ninja Jajamaru-kun - 9/10

This game is almost as old as I'm.


----------



## LoboFTW (Jan 31, 2010)

Ninja Blade: 8.5/ 10. This game completely kicks ass. The customisation is decent and adds replayvalue and the weapons, though few, are awesome. The graphics were great, bordering on excellent at all times. 
I really enjoyed the quick time events, simply because the things Ken was doing were ridiculously bad ass. The story is suprisingly good also. I haven't played Byonetta, but so far this is my favourite action game. Verging on 9.


Dragon Age Origins: 9.3/10 DAO is a fabntastic game. The combat is fun and deep even though I played it in real time. The graphics are weak, although the art design was quite good. The story was great, one of the best in any game and the world in which it takes place is better even than that of the Elder Scrolls. 
The characters in DAO are awesome and very fleshed out. The speech is very good as well. The level of customisation in this game is incredible and the upgrade trees are fun. This is one of my favourite games beaten only barely by Fallout 3 and Oblivion.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Jan 31, 2010)

Tales of Vesperia (Xbox360) - 9.5/10

Had it for awhile now, but still; seriously amazing game. I love pretty much every part of it. Only real issue I had with it was how it ended.

I'm curious to try out the PS3 version of it, but figuring how I don't know Japanese, I'm kinda stuck there


----------



## Harmonie (Jan 31, 2010)

*Animal Crossing Wild World 
*
(the only DS game I'm able to play on my broken DS. lol)

My opinion on the game is complicated. The GCN AC gets a 10/10 from me, but AC:WW gets an *8/10* from me.

Some positive changes were made, but some negative and unnecessary changes were made as well. At least it's not as bad as the horrible City Folk.


----------



## Newton (Jan 31, 2010)

Ratchet and Clank: A Crack in Time 8/10, I'm a big fan of the series, and this is a solid, fun game. It just wasn't as good as the others. If not for the RYNO V, it'd be 7.


----------



## Kek (Jan 31, 2010)

Dragon Quest 5: Hand of the Heavenly Bride

There were some problems with the gameplay, but the plot was so fucking amazing and emotional that it made up for any flaws the game had and more. 

10/10


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 31, 2010)

Mass Effect 2 - 10/10


----------



## Kek (Jan 31, 2010)

I also just finished Metriod Prime Trilogy. 

Metriod Prime- 10/10
Metriod Prime 2- Not as good. Beams have Ammo, and going back and forth between Light and Dark Aether was annoying. 7/10
Mertiod Prime 3- Improvement, but not as amazing as the first 9/10


----------



## Mihael (Jan 31, 2010)

Resident Evil 5 - 6/10

It was fun to play, but it was way to easy and the plot sucked ass. And Wesker dieing at the end was major BS


----------



## whamslam3 (Feb 1, 2010)

dragon age origins 10/10 prob one of the best story games so far. great cast of characters and voice acting. weapons/armor look awesome. if this game was made into a movie i think i would like it better than LOTR, yep i went there hehe.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 1, 2010)

Mass Effect 2 : Badass/10 !


----------



## ryne11 (Feb 1, 2010)

No More Heroes 2: Desperate Struggle
Downward Fucking Dog!!/10



Even with shortcomings and the fact that many thing seem cut or rearranged due to budget/time restraint, and the fact that you can ONLY PLAY AS HENRY FOR ONE FUCKING BOSS AND NOT EVEN USE HIM ELSEWHERE IN DEATHMATCH MODE, it is still good. 

I wish I knew how to use homebrew for Wii


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 1, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Mass Effect 2 - 10/10





Yagami1211 said:


> Mass Effect 2 : Badass/10 !



There is much wisdom in these posts 

Mass Effect 2:  / 10


----------



## The Boss (Feb 1, 2010)

*Mass Effect 2* - You know... for a game that really makes me hate some characters, and love some others so fucking hard, and makes me cry when someone dies, and cheers me up when I see an old buddy from ME1... this game is fucking insane. I hate Bioware. Epic/10


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 1, 2010)

Last game I played was Darksiders. Solid 8/10


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 1, 2010)

mass effect 2: 10 Normandy's blowing up collector ships out of 10.

fucking awesome. got it launch date and am already on my second playthrough.


----------



## Lucius (Feb 1, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Mass Effect 2 - 10/10





Yagami1211 said:


> Mass Effect 2 : Badass/10 !





Windwaker said:


> Mass Effect 2:  / 10





The Boss said:


> *Mass Effect 2* - ... Epic/10





Shoddragon said:


> mass effect 2: 10 Normandy's blowing up collector ships out of 10.



you guys are exaggerating.. its just a 9.6/10

save the 10/10 for Mass Ere.. i mean Effect 3


----------



## ~Wondering Zero~ (Feb 1, 2010)

Modern Warfare 2: 7/10

Campaign was short, multiplayer is the only redeeming quality and even then some of the stuff seems broken as hell sometimes. Overall, a fun game that's not worth the $60 pricetag IMO.


----------



## baconarmy17 (Feb 1, 2010)

fallout 3(i know im poor, ugh) i rate a 8/10 for an expansive, persistent world, morality system and awomse vats fighting ^^. it was a refreshing game,but it lacks replayablity sometimes xD


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 5, 2010)

Sonic the Hedgehog (Sega Genesis) - 8/10


----------



## edmolicious (Feb 5, 2010)

Modern Warfare 2 10/10 ftw!


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 5, 2010)

Farcry 2; 9/10. 

Breaking it down:

Graphics: 10/10
Campaign: 7/10
Replayability: 8/10
Online: 10/10
controls: 9/10


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 5, 2010)

Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep

9/10

I usually say KH2: FM+ is my favorite in the series, but now I would have to think about it. I think it's really well done from story, music, characters(especially Aqua), and gameplay. I enjoyed the game from start to finish. Though I've come to a stop since I can't beat the secret boss or the arena portion of the game yet without a partner on ad hoc. But I look forward to trying it out, so that adds replay value to a already lengthy experience imo.

Overall a very good addition to the series.


----------



## Ziko (Feb 10, 2010)

Dragonball Online Open Beta
8/10

Good score because it's a fun MMORPG and I'm a huge DB fan, but doesn't get the full pot because it's only in beta and it's in Korean so I don't understand shit


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 10, 2010)

Fallout 3; 9/10. 

Breaking it down:

Graphics: 10/10
Campaign: 10/10
Replayability: 8/10
Online: ?/10
controls: 9/10


----------



## Xaosin (Feb 10, 2010)

Left For Dead.

Graphics: 6/10
Story: 4/10
Replayability: 3/10
Online: N/A
controls: 3/10

Overall it, it was cliche, repetitive, and very shitty.
Don't think I'll be playing the sequel.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2010)

UFC Undisputed 2009: 7/10

Kinda fun, good idea, but I didn't like the shitty controls for the ground game.  Like, move your stick randomly like a fucking idiot to do shit and it almost never works.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 10, 2010)

Last game finished - Mass Effect 2 - I give it a 10/10. I had lot's of fun, the story was epic, the game was designed nicely, and graphics... nice optimalization, people! I had 15 more FPS than in Mass Effect 1. Has some annoying points, but other elements make up for it.

Currently playing - Command & Conquer Red Alert: Uprising - for now, it gets a 9/10. It's really fun, dynamic, great music, and that's all I need. And whoever designed Harbinger Gunship and Pacifier FAV, I wanna thank him, because they're like my wet dreams come true.

//HbS


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 15, 2010)

Kingdom Hearts II (PS2) - 8/10


----------



## Whiny cakes (Feb 15, 2010)

tekken 6 8.5/10


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2010)

Dragon Age Origins - 7/10, i know its Bioware and all, and they like their dialog. But i thought there was a bit of an excessive amount.

Borderlands - 7.5/10, Fun combat for a while, but nothing much after level 20 that sucks you in to keep playing due to lack of a deep plot. Also it's far to quest driven like an MMO, so you feel like the only reason to play the game is for the sake of playing it, and the combat isn't good enough to demand that like a normal shooter.


----------



## Twizted (Feb 16, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Borderlands - 7.5/10, Fun combat for a while, but nothing much after level 20 that sucks you in to keep playing due to lack of a deep plot. Also it's far to quest driven like an MMO, so you feel like the only reason to play the game is for the sake of playing it, and the combat isn't good enough to demand that like a normal shooter.



Couldn't have said it any better myself. That's the most recent new game I've played. Fun for the first bit while it was still challenging, but if you stumble across the right weapon--say an Iridian or rare weapon, it becomes too easy--and there really isn't much of a plot.
*
Borderlands - 6.5/10*

The game I last played though, was FFXII. Above average game with an average plot. The side-quests and mechanics make it worth coming back to for me. 

*FFXII - 8/10*


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 16, 2010)

Dante's Inferno - 6.9 - Could of been so much more. 

Bioshock 2 - 8.6 - Great game.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 16, 2010)

Heavy Rain Demo; 9/10. 

Breaking it down:

Graphics: 10/10
Campaign: 10/10
Replayability: 10/10
Online: ?/10
controls: 10/10

For those wondering why I only gave it a 9 instead of a 10 based on my analysis, it's because it was very short and could have demonstrated better what the game was capable of.


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Feb 16, 2010)

Bayonetta 9.5/10


----------



## Lucius (Feb 16, 2010)

*Bioshock 2*. It's a good and interesting game, it takes over the fantastic atmosphere of the first game, gameplay is better but the story can't live up to the first one's. *8.7/10*


----------



## mumyoryu (Feb 16, 2010)

Battlefield: Bad Company 2 beta - 8/10

Other than the occasional bugs and glitches, which should be gone come official release time, the game is great. This is actually the first game ive ever gone ahead and pre-ordered, and hopefully I can bump my rating to a 10 with the full release


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2010)

Star Ocean 4 - 8/10

I like playing it, for now. With the reviews it got I'm not really worried, more like interested in how the story is going to "lolruin" the game.


----------



## Mort (Feb 16, 2010)

No more heroes 2.

Gameplay? 7.0

How enjoyable it was analyzing all the different characters and themes to figure out what it all really ment?  10.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 22, 2010)

Got brand new Mass Effect 2 & Assassin Creed 2 for £30.

Well, I also traded in my 14 old xbox games for them.

Anyway, Assassin Creed 2 - 9/10

Congrats, you certainly fixed AC 1's flaws such as loss of subtitles, boring gameplay, and just made AC2 a joy to play.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 22, 2010)

Mass Effect 2, 9/10 very good game, although i do miss some of my Rpg elements from 1.


----------



## ryne11 (Feb 22, 2010)

Ninja Gaiden (NES)

7 out of 10

TOO MANY FUCKING CHEAP DEATHS!!


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 22, 2010)

Modern Warfare 2 Multiplayer-7/10
Too many ways to die in that game unlike COD4


----------



## Aryan Soman (Feb 22, 2010)

Farmville on Facebook - 8.5/10


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 22, 2010)

Valkyria Chronicles 8/10. Great RPG. Love tactical stuff. Can't believe they're not making more stuff on the ps3 though


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 23, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Modern Warfare 2 Multiplayer-7/10
> Too many ways to die in that game unlike COD4



*coughnoobscough*


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 26, 2010)

Sonic CD (Sega CD) - 8/10


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 26, 2010)

Oblivion: 10/10


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Feb 27, 2010)

Bioshock 2 for the PS3 9.5. out of 10. I just like this game, and Eleanor is very cool as a Big sister.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Feb 27, 2010)

Left 4 Dead 2
9/10

For some reason, I just can't get enough of mauling down endless hordes of zombies. Even if I have a habit of falling victim for the rabid zombie boxing champions who surrounds me every now and then (while my team is being oppressed by their own mobs and a Spitter, unable to reach me).

Ahh.. good fun.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Feb 27, 2010)

*Heavy Rain* - 9/10 So Awesome.


----------



## killinspree42099 (Feb 27, 2010)

alien vs predator

7.5/10


----------



## Pringles (Feb 27, 2010)

AiSakuraHana said:


> *Heavy Rain* - 9/10 So Awesome.



I so wanna get that.

Assassin creed 2 9/10


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Feb 27, 2010)

Heavy Rain

10/10


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 27, 2010)

Assassin's Creed, 8.5/10.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 27, 2010)

Heavy Rain - 9.3/10 - Amazing game!


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 27, 2010)

The fact that Heavy Rain apparently has a huge ass plot hole makes me apprehensive.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 27, 2010)

Which plot hole would that be? Spoilers please for people who didn't play.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 27, 2010)

Lol


----------



## S (Feb 27, 2010)

Dj Max 2 Portable 10/10


----------



## The World (Feb 27, 2010)

Mass Effect 1 9/10


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 27, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> Lol



Most of them can be explained, but almost every game has plot holes. It doesn't make it any less exciting. And Gamerader is LOL worthy. Sonic sega racing a 8 and heavy rain a 7? haha...haha...lol...yeah...lol...


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 27, 2010)

left 4 dead 2: 9/10. its pretty fun and I am a bit hooked on this. killing zombies with melee weapons has never been so fun.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 27, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Most of them can be explained, but almost every game has plot holes. It doesn't make it any less exciting. And Gamerader is LOL worthy. Sonic sega racing a 8 and heavy rain a 7? haha...haha...lol...yeah...lol...



Explain them, then.
Plot holes shouldn't be in a game that's entire focus in plot based. I don't enjoy 75% of video game storylines, but concise, intelligible plots of games like Bioshock, Silent Hill: Shattered Memories, and Braid show how great storylines in video games can be.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 27, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> Explain them, then.
> Plot holes shouldn't be in a game that's entire focus in plot based. I don't enjoy 75% of video game storylines, but concise, intelligible plots of games like Bioshock, Silent Hill: Shattered Memories, and Braid show how great storylines in video games can be.



You read the plotholes before playing the game...so you ruined it for yourself? Wow...sucks...

As for explaining them I'll do it on heavy rain thread, no need to ruin this thread. 

Infamous *Replaying* - 9/10 - Love this game! Evil is even MORE FUN!


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 27, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> You read the plotholes before playing the game...so you ruined it for yourself? Wow...sucks...
> 
> As for explaining them I'll do it on heavy rain thread, no need to ruin this thread.
> 
> Infamous *Replaying* - 9/10 - Love this game! Evil is even MORE FUN!



I don't really care about Heavy Rain anyway, lol, but if a game is supposed to have a great story, then it shouldn't have plot holes and laziness.


----------



## Toreno (Feb 27, 2010)

Demon's Souls - 8/10

Wish the story was better, but overall it's a fun game to play.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Feb 28, 2010)

resident evil 4  8/10


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 28, 2010)

_The World Ends With You:_ Nintendo DS​

*Spoiler*: _If you want to read my mediocre review_ 



*Graphics:* This being a hand-held title, one wouldn't expect the graphics to score exceptionally well (due to occasional pixelation); however, the contemporary artwork and well structured locations allow it to maintain an average rating. Undoubtedly, it cannot be compared to the likes of the 'next-generation' titles, but for a Nintendo DS game, there is really nothing to complain about. 

*3.5/5*

*Game-play:* If there is one reason to purchase this game it's the ingenious combat-system. By including two protagonists for which you can control, the game divides the combat field into two sections: the top screen and the bottom screen. The main-character (Neku) is reserved for the bottom, touch-screen, while his companions are given a far more passive role on the top screen.

The crux of this system is your collection of battle pins. Each pin grants Neku a certain ability: to cast flames by touching your enemies with the stylus, erect ice pillars with a swift, vertical dash, or even to cause 'noise-damage' to your opponents by shouting into your mic. There are hundreds of pins with various abilities, so the search for newer, more powerful pins is an adventure in itself. Initially, you are limited to using two pins, but that number increases as you progress, as it will eventually reach 6. The more you battle with your pins, the more powerful they becomes as they gain the same 'experience' that you do after every battle. Some even evolve once you accomplish certain tasks.

The secondary character that you control has a more conventional control-system. Their movements are determined by which direction on the control pad you press. Pressing to the right will make them attack a foe to the right of them, the same applies to the left, and pressing upward will have them jump in order to avoid certain attacks. The strength of their advancements correspond with the number of combos you can create with their attack bar. It's similar to a DDR game, in that it will give you the selection of directions to press in order to elicit certain attacks. However, the easy way out is to simply press in one direction continuously. 

(If you are left-handed, you will use "X, A, B and Y" instead)

As it is, this system is wonderfully immersive, but in exceeding the standards _Square-Enix_ adds another dimension by allowing you to customize your character's attire. The clothing that you select shares the same brand names as the pins you collect. By selecting an outfit that corresponds with your pins you can drastically alter the power of your attacks. Furthermore, the citizens in each area you fight are affected by 'trends'. The more you battle with certain clothing, the more 'trendy' that brand becomes, adding another enhancement to your strength. There are multiple stores throughout the city of Shibuya for you to purchase new 'threads', some require you to reach a certain level of 'bravery' to wear, or to defeat a certain enemy. As the vast collection of pins does, this compels the gamer to find the most advantageous selection of clothing and accessories.

Food is another aspect of the game that can aid you through enhancing your stats. Different foods will alter your attack, defense and HP. In addition to making the game more rich and alluring, it adds a sense of realism by having you go through the process that a normal person would (buying clothes, food, and so forth).

*Gameplay: 5/5*

*Story:* The premise is rather typical of _Square-Enix_: another, oddly dressed adolescent with amnesia. However, as the game progresses you find that it's not as banal as it seems. Eventually you discover that a group of individuals are acting as moderators in a devilish 'game' in which the players are chosen at random and are given specific tasks that they are obliged to complete, or else they will be 'erased'. These games take place in a separate dimension, so to speak. It is set in the city of Shibuya, though none of its residents can see you, allowing you to go about your missions and even to alter their perception of certain events by changing the atmosphere or providing them with subliminal messages.

The goal is to successfully complete each mission with your partner, and to survive the seven day period of the game. The moderators (or Reapers); however, don't make this an easy task as they are able to present mysteries for you to solve or enemies to combat (the Noise). As Neku, you are determined to play your way through the game and to recover your memory, but along the way you find that "things aren't always what they seem".

*Story: 4.5/5*




_Overall Score:_ _9.5/10_


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 28, 2010)

BLACK for PS2: 8/10

Resistance II for PS3: 10/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 28, 2010)

*Borderlands-A*

four more levels 'till I reach the level cap in the vanilla game, and then it's time to purchase the Knox DLC.


----------



## raxor (Feb 28, 2010)

Mass Effect 2 (took me about 40 hours)

a solid 9/10. It would have been a 10/10 if the main story were more in focus.


----------



## Tomasu H. (Feb 28, 2010)

_Aliens vs. Predator_ -
Gamer Rating: *7/10*
Fanboy Rating: *9/10*

_Mass Effect 2_ - *9.5/10*


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 1, 2010)

Sonic 3 and Knuckles (Sega Genesis) - 9/10


----------



## Mort (Mar 1, 2010)

Rayman 2 on my dreamcast.

9/10, an absolutely brilliant 3D platformer.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 1, 2010)

Magna Carta 2 - 7.8/10
It was a good game, but was lacking in presentation.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 2, 2010)

DS- The Legend of Zelda Spirit Tracks - 9/10
PS3 - Heavy Rain 8/10


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 2, 2010)

Super Robot Taisen Original Generation 2 10/10

Everyone must play. :33


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 2, 2010)

Infamous *Again - Still solid 9.


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (Mar 2, 2010)

ff crisis core 9/10


----------



## Mαri (Mar 4, 2010)

I believe it was Star Wars Battlefront 2.

9/10


----------



## ScorpioNN (Mar 4, 2010)

Tekken 6.
10/10.


----------



## Selva (Mar 5, 2010)

*Prince of Persia: The Two Thrones.* 6/10 .
I was pretty disappointed with this game. Played it right after I finished the super awesome _Prince Of Persia: Warrior Within_, and thought it would be a great continuation of the story. Unfortunately, it was not engaging at all. They took everything I loved about _Warrior Within_ and completely threw it away out of the window .

_Prince of Persia: Warrior Within_ still holds a solid 10/10 for me.


----------



## ~Wondering Zero~ (Mar 5, 2010)

Battlefield:Bad Company 2 9/10

The story was really great, and the multiplayer is also really fun.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 5, 2010)

Echochrome - 8/10, for $10 it was worth it, challenging stylistic puzzles are...fun.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 6, 2010)

Battlefield bad company 2 - 8/10 - Decent online, fun single player.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 6, 2010)

Heavy Rain- 9/10


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 6, 2010)

Completed great Assassin Creed 2 game so Mass Effect 2 is next to do.

9/10, I would rate it 10/10 if it isn't for subtitles problem. 

It's too fucking small to read and in some bright scenes/colours, it can be quite unreadable. Damn it, just make that text a bit more bigger or whatever.

Fuck you for making us Deaf gamers get close to TV to make out what they were saying! 

Oh well, gotta get over it and try to enjoy this great game nevertheless..


----------



## Pringles (Mar 6, 2010)

Mass Effect 2 - 10/10


----------



## Omnitron (Mar 7, 2010)

Dark Void 4/10
I expected A LOT more.
Silly me...-_-


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 7, 2010)

Pokemon Sapphire.

10/10 just like almost every other Handheld Pokemon game.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 7, 2010)

Mαri said:


> I believe it was Star Wars Battlefront 2.
> 
> *120/10*



Fixed


----------



## Psych (Mar 8, 2010)

Last Game I Completed was DragonAgerigins. 9/10.


----------



## Ra (Mar 8, 2010)

Tekken 6 7/10


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 8, 2010)

FF VIII, PSP version.
7/10 I expected a bit more.


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 9, 2010)

Uncharted: Drake's Fortune - 7/10
Uncharted 2 - 7.5/10


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (Mar 12, 2010)

mag for ps3 this game is awesome


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Mar 12, 2010)

assassin's creed 2- 9/10



MrCinos said:


> Uncharted: Drake's Fortune - 7/10
> Uncharted 2 - 7.5/10



really? what didnt you like about them?


----------



## Gilder (Mar 12, 2010)

Just beat FF IV [remake on the DS]. Very fun and graphics don't normally skew my view on games I play but it made this game more fun and kept my attention easier. Maybe its just my ADD kickin' in. Score 9/10 - fun mini games too. Starting on LOZ Spirit Tracks next...


----------



## Tyranisoar (Mar 12, 2010)

Heavy Rain 9.5/10. Very nice.


----------



## stavrakas (Mar 12, 2010)

Star Wars knights of the old republic:  8/10, good game, interesting twist.

Star Wars knights of the old republic II: 7/10, excellent villain, rushed ending.


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 13, 2010)

Kingdom Hearts: 358/2 Days (Nintendo DS) - 8/10


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Mar 14, 2010)

BioShock 1 for my PS3, a 9.7 out of 10, I just gut it and it's so cool.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 14, 2010)

Dynasty Warriors 6: Empires 6/10

The format is getting old, but nostalgia is nice. Miss the old attack system though, things feel repetitive again.


----------



## S (Mar 15, 2010)

Lunar Silver Star Harmony - meh 6/10


----------



## ~Wondering Zero~ (Mar 16, 2010)

Mario & Luigi Super Star Saga: 9/10 

Solid gameplay, pretty great story for a Mario game, and the dialogue is hilarious sometimes.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 23, 2010)

Bought quite few games.

Perfect Dark - 8/10

Toy Soldiers - 7.5/10

Scrap Metal - 9/10

Ikaruga -10/10 (Even if a first level made me soil my pant.  and it's such a tough yet wonderful game.)

Bayonetta - 10/10 (Screw Lara Croft. Bayonetta is the new video game chick now! *howling like a horny wolf* )

Good day for my gaming life, I think.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2010)

Final Fantasy X-2 - 4/10 

The battle system is kinda decent, but it's nothing that great. I will keep playing it and find out if it gets better, but I am very disappoint.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Mar 23, 2010)

*God of war 3 - 9.5/10 * An amazing experience that everyone should try.

*Batman Arkham Asylum - 8/10   *I found this game to be overrated. It was fun but I found nothing redeeming. The terrible final boss fight didnt help.


----------



## Chee (Mar 23, 2010)

I played 5 minutes of Little Big Planet six months ago. Pretty fun game, though I sucked at it and my brother took away the controller.
9/10 I guess?


----------



## Super Naruto (Mar 23, 2010)

Mass Effect...

2/10

I'm a Big KOTOR fan, NWN etc, and i had high hopes, but the Gears of War style gameplay mixed with RPG elements just doesn't do it for me.

Besides, the game engine is terrible on the Xbox, and the stuttering is so bad that it made it impossible for me to play without getting a headache!

Just badly made, in this day an age they should make games to run well, not look pretty!


----------



## Gnome (Mar 23, 2010)

Final Fantasy XIII - 8/10, loved the story but the pacing gets way slower towards the end when every fight takes quite a bit longer, Post-game is nothing special, just grinding for the sake of grinding and cheesy little missions.

God of War 3 - 8/10, It was fun and overall enjoyable, the story suffers a little from plot holes. Kind of short.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 26, 2010)

Afrika - 2/10, i don't know what the fuck i was thinking by playing this


----------



## joanaugusts (Mar 26, 2010)

Just finished Assassin's Creed 1. I like it a lot. Probably give it a 9/10. Reason being is because I wish they had subtitles at the bottom while the characters were talking and I really hate the flag collecting.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 26, 2010)

Battlefield Bad Company 2: 9/10

Single player isn't all that great, but the multiplayer is amazing.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 26, 2010)

*Dragon Age: Awakening *7/10   

Would have enjoyed it more if there weren't a lot of glitches. It was rushed and unpolished.


----------



## Mort (Mar 26, 2010)

Red Steel 2: 9/10


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 26, 2010)

@ Gnome on Fire : "Afrika" ? What the hell is that ?

As for me , "My Hero" on the Sega Master System . I'd say maybe 5.5 out of 11 , but.... well the game starts every level at the exact same locations and repeats the exact structure of levels at least twice , with the other two times being very similar . Not to mention the shtick of fighting the same boss who fights the exact same way every time at the end of each level , so I'd say 4/11 .


----------



## s w e e t (Mar 26, 2010)

bioshock 2 = 8.5/10
it was really good 
and playing online was also fun too


----------



## Gnome (Mar 26, 2010)

Lobolover said:


> @ Gnome on Fire : "Afrika" ? What the hell is that ?



It's a game where you take pictures of animals in Africa  , Just wanted try something different...and it was shit.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 26, 2010)

You should try Music Catch - I think that's the title . It's an online game where you use your cursor to "collect" green shapes coming on screen to the tone of classical music , with the yellow shapes inscreasing your cursor and red ones decreasing . It's very diferent all right but strangely satisfying .

Or you could try "Don't Look Back" .

Edit : and at this point the game you described is begining to sound exciting . Because I'm on level 7 on "My Hero" and there has not been a single diferent building sprite or background colour since level 1 .


----------



## 00MinatoNamikaze00 (Mar 26, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> It's a game where you take pictures of animals in Africa  , Just wanted try something different...and it was shit.


 hahaha where can I get this game?

God of War 3 : 8/10

SA:MP : 9/10


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 26, 2010)

Re-evaluating my rating people . Am curently at level 14 and am yet to see anything diferent from level 1 - the whole game is just the first level with one or two screens slightly modified and each of these three repeated four times (at least) .

I've thought the same boss _thirteen _times now .


----------



## Maxi (Mar 26, 2010)

*Uncharted Drake's fortune:* Pretty good game but the sequel is waaaaaaay better!

*Uncharted 2 Among thieves:* By far, one of the best games i've ever played.

*Call of duty: Modern warfare 2:* Single player and Spec-ops are okay. The multiplayer however is mad fun when you play with friends and can be random too

*Dead space:* Not the most original game i've ever seen (cause it has many gameplay elements from other games) but pretty fun. Stil haven't completed it though, i'm in chapter 8 lol


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 27, 2010)

Further re-evaluation . Beat "level" 20 . There's a level 21 . There is a high percentage possibility this game is an endless loop of basicly just one level and one boss . Only a few scatered mentiongs of "beating this game" force me to carry on .


----------



## Takata (Mar 27, 2010)

Brutal Legend, Which I'm still playing through, I'm giving it an 8.3/10. It's one of those free roam adventure games. I think the only reason why some people are looking down on it is because of its graphics that make it look cartoonish. The last game I finished was Bioshock 2 which I'm giving a 8.9/10. I'm still playing through several more games, Dragon Age, Dead Space, MAG, GoW Collection and Heavy Rain.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 31, 2010)

Can't rate it yet , but I just started Captain Blood on Atari ST and the landing is sort of a bitch .


----------



## Gnome (Mar 31, 2010)

Takata said:


> Brutal Legend, Which I'm still playing through, I'm giving it an 8.3/10. It's one of those free roam adventure games. I think the only reason why some people are looking down on it is because of its graphics that make it look cartoonish. The last game I finished was Bioshock 2 which I'm giving a 8.9/10. I'm still playing through several more games, Dragon Age, Dead Space, MAG, GoW Collection and Heavy Rain.



IDK how far you are in Brutal Legend, but once you hit half way you can tell the whole game is just an RTS with clunky controls where you have an open world with which you must drive to every battle.


----------



## Prowler (Mar 31, 2010)

9/10

God Of War 3
fucking awesome shit.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 31, 2010)

Well found an emulator that actualy travels between diferent planets so hopefully I will be able to play the whole Captain Blood . All I know for now is that the Yoko are bunch of assholes .

By the way , how would you rate this ? Daiku Maryu Gaiking


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 31, 2010)

*Mass Effect 2-A-*
The beginning and middle act were great, but the so called "suicide mission" was kinda lame.


----------



## Jesus Date (Apr 2, 2010)

God of War III - 9/10

Awesome game, fuck awesome combat system but a bit too much backtracking and I'm kinda annoyed by the QTE's.


----------



## ZigZag (Apr 2, 2010)

Final fantasy 13 - 8/10


----------



## Gnome (Apr 2, 2010)

Tekken 6 : 7/10, the scenario mode wasn't so great and felt very unfinished, the rest of the game was quite good.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 2, 2010)

Fist of the North Star/Hokuto Musou

9/10

Graphics are average, gameplay is badass. the story of the manga is accuratly reproced.
You can play Kenshiro, Rei, Mamiya, Toki, Jagi, Shin and Raoh, did I forgot anyone ?
Sound is cool, you can hear sometimes YOU WA SHOCK during epic battles and characters haves theirs move from the manga, and multiplayer .


----------



## Angelus (Apr 3, 2010)

Chaos Legion (PS2) - 1/10

I like the setting, but the game is way too hard and boring.


----------



## JH24 (Apr 3, 2010)

Last game I entirely finished: Ratchet and Clank: A Crack in Time.

Very enjoyable and fun game, the ending was very well done and statisfying. But a the level before the final bosses felt a bit rushed/incomplete and too convenient.



9/10


----------



## spectre991 (Apr 3, 2010)

Shin Megami Tensei on DS. I would say 9/10. Nope I don't care if it's a spinoff or whatever. The gameplay is great and the story can keep anyone hooked.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 3, 2010)

Pokemon Heartgold. Fucking 100/10


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 3, 2010)

10/ 10

Heavy Rain. Epic as fuck. I loved this game to bits, it's better then most of the suspense/crime movies out there


----------



## Enigma (Apr 3, 2010)

^ I plan on getting Heavy Rain. It looks sick!

Dante's Inferno

9/10. Dope game. I love it.


----------



## Akuma (Apr 3, 2010)

Pokemon Heart gold/ soul silver

Pokemon/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 4, 2010)

*God of War III-B+*
This game was fantastic, except that last third. It kept a good pace up until you leave Tartarus. At that point it seemed to take a couple notes from the first God of War and bog the player progression down with overly long combat sections. It's not anyway near as bad as the first game, but they can go on long enough to where the repetitiveness of the combat system starts to rear its ugly head. And the mechanics of the last boss are only a step above that "tug-of-war life bar" crap from the first game.

The story also takes a nosedive, introducing some cheesy messages of hope and fear. Along with a little twist, these elements just seem to go against the cynical nature of the series that made it stand out from the usual "good v.s. evil" tale found in your average video game.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 4, 2010)

Final Fantasy IV.

10/10 the best final fantasy.


----------



## Yamato-Lawrence (Apr 4, 2010)

NBA 2K10

I love setting up playoffs now, with the new living rosters.

9/10


----------



## The World (Apr 4, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Final Fantasy IV.
> 
> 10/10 the best final fantasy.



I loved the 3D version for the DS but I think FF6 and FF7 are better.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 4, 2010)

The World said:


> I loved the 3D version for the DS but I think FF6 and FF7 are better.



I can see an argument for 6, since I think they are both roughly on the same level. But both FF4 and FF6 blow 7 out of the water.


----------



## LUCIFE2 (Apr 5, 2010)

MW2. 7/10. What more can be said?


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 9, 2010)

Final Fantasy VI Advance (Game Boy Advance) - 10/10

The last few boss battles were too easy.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 10, 2010)

Pokemon Soul Silver: 9/10, addicting game, very nostalgic and the changes from the original are all positive ones.

Need For Speed Shift: 8/10, I wasn't really expecting too much going into this game. I'm not big on racing games, i play one maybe once a year and i believe i made a good choice for this year. Good game.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 10, 2010)

*Heavy Rain* -  Really really good story line. The story itself I give it a 9.5/10. As far as game play goes, Some parts was fucking intense. () However it got lame every now and then, and some parts was just pure boring. I mean it was a really cool interesting concept and all but sometimes .. _meh_. I give gameplay a 7.5/10. I think it will open up doors to future games. I can see this type of gameplay being used in other genre. 
*
Overall it's a great game and anyone who loves video games should definitely check it out. *


----------



## Slace (Apr 10, 2010)

Still working on FF but I give it an 8 so far.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 11, 2010)

Just finished *God of War 3*. _Really awesome game_. The storyline is decent but the game play makes up for it. The presentation is spectacular. I think this is one of those game where one can tell the developers _definitely _cared about the main character and the whole game in general. There were some parts that pisses me off.. but the GOW series is known to do that to people _sooooo_... hahaha well played. *9/10 *


----------



## Papaya (Apr 11, 2010)

*Dragon Quest VI* 
Unchanged from the others for good reason, solid and standard rpg stuff, adds the more complex elements way too far in though and unless you're taken in by the whole atmosphere and simplicity of it all you'll probably get bored fast. Still worth a try, especially if you tried any of the others. _8/10_


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Apr 13, 2010)

*Siren* - 8/10
I enjoyed it


----------



## Awesome (Apr 13, 2010)

Final Fantasy 13 8.5 /10
Pokemon Soul Silver 10/10... mainly because of nostalgia


----------



## Fayrra (Apr 13, 2010)

Metal Gear Solid 2: Substance.

4.3/5

Great game.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 13, 2010)

Battlefield Bad Company 2 (SP) - 6/10 Good graphics, but boring as fuck.
BC2 (MP) 9/10 - Good graphics, teamwork is key, and vehicles are awesome.


----------



## Diskyr (Apr 13, 2010)

Barbie Princess Adventures

100/10! Oh my fucking god, that game was the shit


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 14, 2010)

Robotrek 10/10 due to extreme nostalgia.

My only complaint is the grinding. Some of the bosses, including the ones early on, are just ridiculously tough. You go from fighting monsters that more or less require you to be level 10 to a boss that seems impossible to beat unless you're level 20.

Then again, it's made a lot easier if your enemy has a weakness to a specific kind of weapon.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 14, 2010)

Modern Warfare 2: 10/10

God of War 3: 50/10

Bayonetta: 9/10

Devil May Cry 4: 8/10


----------



## Shade737 (Apr 14, 2010)

Battlefield Bad Company 2: 
9/10
COD Modern Warfare 2:
7/10


----------



## Toreno (Apr 14, 2010)

Socom Confrontation: 2/10

COD MW2: 9/10

Devil May Cry 4: 100/10


----------



## Awesome (Apr 14, 2010)

Call of Duty MW2: 5/10
Boring and short SP, with a gitch ridden MP. The only thing keeping it from a 1/10 is its story.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Apr 14, 2010)

Grand Theft Auto IV-9.5. Not finished yet by a long shot, but I'm loving this game.


----------



## Katsumai (Apr 14, 2010)

Left 4 Dead 2: 8/10 Crazy shit.

Zelda Twilight Princess: 7/10 Graphics are shitty and the controls suck balls.

Super Smash Bros Brawl: 9/10 Its funny how such a simple game can be so entertaining.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 14, 2010)

Katsumai said:


> Left 4 Dead 2: 8/10 Crazy shit.
> 
> Zelda Twilight Princess: 7/10 Graphics are shitty and the controls suck balls.
> 
> Super Smash Bros Brawl: 9/10 Its funny how such a simple game can be so entertaining.



You do know that Twilight Princess was built on the gamecube, and its graphics are the best of that system right?


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 14, 2010)

Traded in Pro Evo 10 for Fifa 10 - 9/10

Now I throw down my challenge for anyone who want to suffer! PM me for a game.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 16, 2010)

Splinter Cell: Conviction *8.8/10* - For me it was fun and challenging. Story was entertaining.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2010)

Eve Online:  5/5


----------



## Bushin (Apr 16, 2010)

Dragon Age Origins - 10/10
Killzone 2 - 6/10
Alien vs Predator (3) - 5/10
Final Fantasy XIII - 7/10


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 16, 2010)

Why does everyone like DMC4? It was so bland and boring..

Pokemon Heart Gold: 10/10(biased pokemon addict)

God of War Collection: 9/10


----------



## Shade737 (Apr 16, 2010)

GTA4 The Lost and the Damned 7/10
GTA4 The Ballad of Gay Tony 9/10


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 16, 2010)

FF XIII - 8/10
The game was much better than I expected.


----------



## Toreno (Apr 16, 2010)

Bayonetta 3/10

I can't play this game for more than 20 minutes.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 16, 2010)

Dragon Age: Origins 7/10 It was just so bland and boring to me. The story was also uninteresting. 

Counter Strike Source: 10/10 By the far the best MP I have ever played


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 16, 2010)

Shadow Hearts 1 8.5/10 (if it was just the story it would be a 9 easily)

ICO 10/10


----------



## Tobi Freak (Apr 16, 2010)

SSBB - 10/10
Best game I've played. Been playing it since it first came out.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 16, 2010)

Splinter Cell Conviction - 9.2 - Awesome game, good evolution for the series. 

Samurai Shodown San - 3/10 - Garbage.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 16, 2010)

Splinter Cell Conviction 9/10 Faster paced, but stealth is still key. I liked it way better than Double Agent. 

FF12 IZJS - 9.5/10
I thought FF12 was originally shit, but I decided to patch IZJS with an english patch and I'm liking it a lot more. The license system is WAY better. Hours upon hours of grinding are cut in half because you can speed the game up. I haven't tried the trials yet, but I will try it out eventually.

Originally I put FF12 down back in 2006 simply because the characters sucked ass, but I'm really liking Balthier and Bosch this time. Penelo and Vaan....


----------



## Gnome (Apr 17, 2010)

Heavy Rain 8/10 - very interesting game, the controls can be clunky at times though. either that or it's my controller, which has had problems in other games.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 17, 2010)

Final Fantasy 13 - 9/10

Maybe it's too early for me to give it a proper judement cos I only played it for 15 mins.

But I thought the graphic was totally amazing and even if the gameplay might be sort of button mashing type but to hell with it, it didn't stop it being one of the classic games.

Of course it's no better then awesome Final Fantasy 7 & 9 but certainly worth trading your old DS games for this game, especially when you're a Final Fantasy fan.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 23, 2010)

Heavy Rain
7/10

A good game but it was a little bit of let down for me. I enjoyed Fahrenheit/Indigo Prophecy much more in the past. Good thing I didn't bought it but borrowed from acquaintance.


----------



## stavrakas (Apr 23, 2010)

Metal Gear Solid 4: 10/10

The epic ending this amazing series deserved. Story was mindblowing, gameplay was excellent and graphics were superb. 

Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm: 7/10

Mission mode is repetitive, boring and only there to unlock jutsus/characters for vs mode. Only reason I give it a 7 is because vs mode is epic and characters are mostly well balanced.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 23, 2010)

Demons Souls 9.9/10 

Shitty lock on system and countless deaths because of it takes away a 0.1
Other than that the game provides a refreshing difficulty reminiscent of NES and SNES games. Leveling up system was good, and the battle system was simple, yet tactical and rewarding. Can't say how many times some bosses killed me before I found out their weakness (Dragon king <_<). The boss fights were really fun and there are different ways to tackle them depending on your class. I was a mage the first time, so I stayed far away from bosses so they don't one shot me.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 23, 2010)

Pokemon Heart Gold: 9/10

I would give it a ten out of ten but it feels short. idk why, I've logged exactly 106 hours and 38 minutes into the game since March 31st, but it feels short. Maybe I've been playing pokemon games too long. x_x


----------



## Missing_Nin (Apr 24, 2010)

bayonetta - 9/10.  good game, but a few problems w/ graphics and slowdowns.  woulda been great, but can't be w/ those problems.  this was on the PS3 so yeah...  getting PP was pretty damn hard on NSIC.

God of War 3 - 8.5/10.  same as the other two.  after 1/3 it sort of slows down, but i dont like how they fucked up the grabbing and rolling in this game.  kratos turns around and grabs the ungrabbable opponent when i'm pressing towards the grabbable opponent.  seriously wtf...  graphics are great though.  easy if you've played the other ones.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 25, 2010)

Resonance of Fate 9/10

Along with Valkyria Chronicles is the best JRPG on PS3 I've played. I enjoyed it much more than FFXIII.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 25, 2010)

Rhythm Heaven

7/10


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 25, 2010)

Metal Gear Solid : Portable Ops ( PSP )
8/10 !

Great Game ! Sequel of MGS3 ! Some strategiv stuff !


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 25, 2010)

Megaman ZX, a solid 7/10 so far. Can be difficult, lacks a decent storyline that the Z games had, plus it has less cinematic effect, but overall not bad.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 25, 2010)

KOTOR 2: 9/10


----------



## Gabe (Apr 25, 2010)

Star Ocean The Last Hope 9/10 i really enjoyed this game the graphics were good,the story was good.


----------



## Akira (Apr 25, 2010)

Monster Hunter Tri - 9/10

Fantastic game, can't wait to take it online.


----------



## Lucius (Apr 25, 2010)

*Splinter Cell: Conviction*

better then i expected. i like the mix of Gears of War and Batman: Arkham Asylum. while it doesen't reach the quality of both its still very fun. executions and silent takedowns are pretty cool. the story was not that bad but since i didn't play the earlier splinter cell games i didn't know about a lot of the characters and background information. ppl who knew about it probably enjoyed the story more.
*
8.9/10*


----------



## lionsheart (Apr 25, 2010)

God of War 3

10/10

It was just an amazing and awesome game


----------



## Shade737 (Apr 27, 2010)

FFXIII 7/10

Its:
Gil limitations
Not actually starting until Chapter 11
Confusing weapons/accessory upgrade system

Annoyed me.


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 27, 2010)

God of War III.

9.8/10


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Apr 27, 2010)

Grand Theft Auto IV-9.25. Great game, but every mission after "Three Leaf Clover" felt boring and lame. The ending was anticlimactic as well. However, the first 3/4ths of the game was great.

Pokemon Soulsilver-9. I never got the chance to play the original Gold/Silver games, and even though it sticks to the classic Pokemon formula, it's still immensely fun and exciting. Pokemon at its finest.


----------



## stavrakas (Apr 27, 2010)

Heavy Rain: 8.5/10

Great story, likeable characters, excellent graphics. Too short though and gameplay is non-existant. Good rental, won't buy it though.


----------



## The World (Apr 27, 2010)

^ Did you even beat it?


Mass Effect 2. 9/10

What can I say but tis' awesome.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 27, 2010)

If flash games count....

Link removed

10/10 :ho


----------



## Enigma (Apr 27, 2010)

Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII - 10/10

My favorite PSP game. Excellent graphics, story and gameplay.


----------



## stavrakas (Apr 28, 2010)

The World said:


> ^ Did you even beat it?



No I'm rating it based on the first half of the game . What kind of question was that? It took me a _whole_ 8 hours to beat it.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 28, 2010)

Kikokugai - The Cyber Slayer. *8.5/10*. 


Cyberpunk+Chinese Martial Arts+Sword Fights with great atmosphere, main character, overall fights and mature storytelling.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 29, 2010)

Batman Arkham Asylum - 10/10 

Well, I'm damned. It totally disproved this theory that you can't make a decent video game from films such as Superman 64! 

Impressive combat system, awesome graphics, psychotic Joker, what else can you ask from that?


----------



## Ech?ux (Apr 29, 2010)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Batman Arkham Asylum - 10/10
> 
> Well, I'm damned. It totally disproved this theory that you can't make a decent video game from films such as Superman 64!
> 
> Impressive combat system, awesome graphics, psychotic Joker, what else can you ask from that?



Arkham Asylum was based off of the comic, not a movie.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 30, 2010)

Echo% said:


> Arkham Asylum was based off of the comic, not a movie.



Thank you for correcting me.


----------



## Tifa (Apr 30, 2010)

Final Fantasy XIII 6.5/10

Graphics were beautiful. But the story was kinda cheesy. The fights were quite fun but too long. Vanille's voice is  ...need I say more?


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 5, 2010)

Splinter Cell: Conviction - 9/10

Just what Splinter Cell: Double Agent should be like.  A superb game with pissed off Sam Fisher.

Who can't deny feeling superior when you'd pull down some poor bastard out of the window?


----------



## The Boss (May 5, 2010)

Fallout 3 - *9/10*

Really enjoyable. Main story has interesting points. I wish the story with your father and the ending was _better_. The ending was unsatisfying. Side quest was fun and some were fucked up.. like Little Lamppost.   Over all really enjoyable game. I spent about 70 hours on it and I have to say.. I kinda miss the Wasteland now that I am done with it. Will replay if I had the time.. I just don't. 

 Can't wait for New Vegas...! :33


----------



## Awesome (May 5, 2010)

Nier - 9/10 Played about 8 hours with a friend on my day off. Its like an adult Kingdom Hearts game to be honest, which I liked. I was expecting some half assed hack and slash with a shitty story. What I got was unexpected.


----------



## Gnome (May 5, 2010)

Assassins Creed 2 - 8.5/10, I was very skeptical when i decided to try this game out. It ended up well above my expectations that i had formed from the first AC. The first one was repetitious after a few hours, i didn't feel much repetition in this game until about 15 hours but by then i was nearing the end and didn't care because the story gets really interesting. Also the approach of being more story driven than the first really brought out the series strengths. If you hated the first then you will like the second.


----------



## Keollyn (May 5, 2010)

FFX - 9/10


----------



## stavrakas (May 5, 2010)

God of War Collection: 8/10

Have to say I was pleasantly surprised by these games, I was expecting them to be dumb button mashers. They had some interesting puzzles, gameplay didnt feel boring/repetitive at all and I loved the gore. Being a fan of greek mythology, I loved the story too.

God of War 3: 8.5/10

Amazing graphics and what a memorable first boss. Epic soundtrack too(like its predecessors). Wish it lasted longer though and the bosses were a bit more challenging.


----------



## xpeed (May 5, 2010)

*Farcry 2 *- 9.4/10

Great graphics, playability, world is completely interactive such as being able to destroy trees, grass, and zebras.  A bit annoying when you encounter the insurgents at random outposts since they magically reappear couple minutes after you clear the area of them.  Vehicles offered to use is fun, guns are nicely animated and sound, and the storyline messes up your cognitive thought of what's going on so it keeps you thinking.  

*Starship Troopers 2005 *- 7/10  Fun first person shooter, but the graphics are so 2005. LOL, but it's pretty good for 2005.  Bad things, not compatible with other OS other than XP.  You really have to do some research to make it work on Vista and Windows 7 with up-to-date video graphics card.  Storyline....cheesy like the movie but fun when you kill bugs.  Main reason why I got it, to kill bugs. 

*Command and Conquer Red Alert 3*: 9/10  One of my favorite Red Alert trilogies.  Great graphics, gameplay, and of course, the cheesy lines and story that is known for Command and Conquer. 

*Command and Conquer 3: Tiberium Wars* 4.2/10
Ending sucked, graphics are great, gameplay sucks (no money gathering, base building, unit whoring here) you have a set number of units limited, much like Starcraft but no money gathering and base building.  Storyline sucked.....period!


----------



## Ech?ux (May 5, 2010)

xpeed said:


> *Farcry 2 *- 9.4/10
> 
> Great graphics, playability, world is completely interactive such as being able to destroy trees, grass, and zebras.  A bit annoying when you encounter the insurgents at random outposts since they magically reappear couple minutes after you clear the area of them.  Vehicles offered to use is fun, guns are nicely animated and sound, and the storyline messes up your cognitive thought of what's going on so it keeps you thinking.



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUck yeah!

great game.

Heart Gold: 9/10. God, I have 136 hours on this game.


----------



## Toreno (May 5, 2010)

God of War 8/10


----------



## The Red Gil (May 5, 2010)

Fable 2.

8/10

To damn linear.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (May 6, 2010)

Bayonetta was the last game I platinumed.

I would give it a 6/10.  Good game, pretty fun.  Not on the level of other action titles like Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2, Devil May Cry 3, or God of War 3 though.

Currently playing Borderlands which is very fun, I would give it a 7.5/10.


----------



## Awesome (May 6, 2010)

2nd attempt at White Knight Chronicles and it receives....

6/10

Level 5, I am disappointed.


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (May 7, 2010)

ff13 10/10


----------



## Mukiru (May 8, 2010)

Halo 3 Reach beta

9/10 I somehow loved it xD


----------



## Ech?ux (May 8, 2010)

God of War 3 is a 9/10

Pokemon Heart Gold is a 10/10


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (May 8, 2010)

resident evil 4 10/10 its an awesome game <3


----------



## Awesome (May 8, 2010)

*Halo Reach* 8/10


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 8, 2010)

Starcraft brood war- 9/10


----------



## Tifa (May 9, 2010)

Oblivion 9/10

Argonians are the best!


----------



## Didi (May 9, 2010)

The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess. 8.5 out of 10. Good game, but disappointing for a Zelda game. Too easy, and the Twilight Castle + fight against Zant was pathetic. The huge world is nice though.


----------



## Awesome (May 9, 2010)

Ladybee said:


> Oblivion 9/10
> 
> Argonians are the best!



Argonian assasin is amazing. Illusion, sneak, blade, and Marksmanship is all you need. You can go around invisible killing whoever you want for lulz.

I rented Iron Man 2 just for this. 2/10


----------



## Tifa (May 9, 2010)

^ Yeah I like to being able to breath under water with no spell too. 
Made a "swim in the well" quest so easy 

Anyway, Fallout 3. 8/10 Main story was too easy and ending was a bit disappointing [sp]Damn that Fawkes! He could've gone in that room...[/sp]


----------



## Fatality (May 9, 2010)

Force Unleashed- 6.5/10. Kinda cool at first, but got repetitive and boring real fast.


----------



## swedishpasta (May 9, 2010)

Halo Reach Beta: 7/10


----------



## nyo_nyo43 (May 9, 2010)

The World Ends With You
10/10


----------



## Taylor (May 9, 2010)

MW2 4/10....


----------



## ARKphoenix (May 9, 2010)

Final Fantasy XII: 10/10


----------



## crazymtf (May 9, 2010)

Lost Planet 2 - 7.8


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (May 10, 2010)

ff crisis core 9/10


----------



## Fawful (May 10, 2010)

MvC2, 10/10

The best fighter ever, it manages to be even better than 3rd Strike. Lots of depth, and the different combinations of characters means you will always find the right team for you.


----------



## Engel (May 10, 2010)

Modern Warfare 2, 8/10.

The multiplayer in this game could keep you occupied for years.


----------



## iFructis (May 10, 2010)

Chikin Invaders revenge of the yolk, 8/10


----------



## Toreno (May 10, 2010)

God Of War II, 9/10 so far.


----------



## Mihael (May 11, 2010)

Red Steel 2, 8/10

Pretty good game so far 

No More Heroes 2: Desperate Struggle, 9/10

Fukken epic


----------



## CodyEatsComets (May 11, 2010)

New Super Mario Bros. Wii-8.5/10
Gears of War-9.5/10


----------



## Angelus (May 11, 2010)

X-Men Origins - Wolverine: 7/10

Sometimes this doesn't feel like a game, but more like an actual Wolverine simulator. The graphics are mediocre, fights are repetitive, but the awesome finish moves, with lots of blood and gore make this on hell of a game. Wolverine rips people apart, it's not pretty, but it's true to the character.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (May 11, 2010)

resident evil 5 10/10 but still not done with it but its still good <3


----------



## AndrewRogue (May 12, 2010)

Scarface: The World Is Yours - 6/10.
It's okay, but once you know what the ending will be, it gets boring, and its the same pattern.


----------



## Toreno (May 12, 2010)

God Of War III - 100/10 

Just started and it's already kicking ass!!!


----------



## Gnome (May 13, 2010)

Red Faction Guerilla: 8.5/10, i wasn't exactly sure about this game when i decided to rent it, i got a pleasant surprise though. The combat was fun and not crazy repetitive because of obtaining different weapons as the game went on. The story wasn't all that great. Overall it was really good, especially considering how skeptical i am on sandbox games.


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (May 14, 2010)

assasins creed 2 10/10


----------



## Maxi (May 14, 2010)

*Metal Gear Solid 2 Substance:* Very fun game with a superb stroyline, but it crashed and i can't get further.

*Fahrenheit/Indigo Prophecy:* This was a very enjoyable game. A bit dated but enjoyable.


----------



## Tifa (May 14, 2010)

Batman: Arkham Asylum 10/10
It was beautiful


----------



## Didi (May 15, 2010)

Portal. 9/10
Brilliant game, but a little on the short side.


----------



## Awesome (May 16, 2010)

The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind - 9.5 / 10


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (May 17, 2010)

ff7: the dirge of cerberus 9/10


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 17, 2010)

sc2: 10/10


----------



## Vyse (May 17, 2010)

Fallout 3 9/10

Awesome game, the freedom is overwhelming, too overwhelming at times if you´re searching a particular object. 

Otherwise brillant. Looking forward to New Vegas.


----------



## stavrakas (May 17, 2010)

Grand Theft Auto 4: 6/10

Compared to Vice City and San Andreas this was a dissapointment. Graphics were not PS3 level, I mean I understand they can't offer amazing graphics in such an open world with no loading times between islands, but at least make the character models look good...

The story was decent but the missions got repetitive pretty fast, only exception being a couple of interesting ones, like a bank robbery. Getting 100% just wasn't worth it, because all of the sidequests don't give any kind of reward whatsoever and your only compensation is the removal of the ammo limit in the end... Speaking of the end game, you're a millionaire with nothing to spend your money on and the ending doesn't give any feeling of accomplishment 

All in all, I wish I had saved my money to buy Red Dead Redemption in a couple of days, now I have to postpone it for a bit.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 17, 2010)

Super Street Fighter Four... Undecided. This game is very difficult :/


----------



## Pipe (May 17, 2010)

Starcraft 2 Beta 9/10 just cuz is still a beta, I want my campaign


----------



## Awesome (May 17, 2010)

Something different....

FFX - 10/10
FFX NSGNSNCNONENNENBB challenge - 2/10
Fuck you Yunalesca, fuck you.


----------



## stavrakas (May 19, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> FFX NSGNSNCNONENNENBB challenge - 2/10



Has this challenge been completed yet? I remember trying it 4-5 years ago and getting stuck at BFA as everyone else.


----------



## Vyse (May 19, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> Something different....
> 
> FFX - 10/10
> FFX *NSGNSNCNONENNENBB* challenge - 2/10
> Fuck you Yunalesca, fuck you.



What?s that in written form? Something with no sphere grind, I take it. Is that even possible?


----------



## stavrakas (May 19, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> What?s that in written form? Something with no sphere grind, I take it. Is that even possible?



NSGNSNCNONENNENBB= No Sphere Grid, No Summons, No Costumise, No Overdrives, No Escape, No [No Encounters] (Don't use the weapon/armour ability [No Encounters]), No Blitzball.

It is possible, only in theory though. Some people, including myself, have made it to BFA, the last "real" boss. As far as I know he hasn't been defeated yet, even if you get all the items and equipment required, your chances are like 0.00001% of beating him.


----------



## Awesome (May 19, 2010)

stavrakas said:


> Has this challenge been completed yet? I remember trying it 4-5 years ago and getting stuck at BFA as everyone else.



Not to my knowledge, I'm going to try and use my best strategies though and hope for the best. I doubt I'll win, but you never know. If I do, I'm posting a video here. 

I also just beat Yunalesca, and I am preparing for sin. Sin Overdrive and BFA are going to be great fun... Inside sin will be a long bitch too.


----------



## Gnome (May 22, 2010)

Mini Ninjas 6.5/10 - Was neat i guess...wasn't bad but wasn't really good either. Very short though.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 23, 2010)

Super Street Fighter Four.

With confidence I give this game a solid 8/10 now.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 23, 2010)

Only about an hour into Darksiders, just started the first dungeon.

So far it's about a *"C"*, been too much of the average combat. Maybe the Dungeon will do it for me and fulfill the promise of it being a Zelda homage.


----------



## Tifa (May 26, 2010)

Shadow of the Colossus 10/10 

Best game ever


----------



## Toreno (May 26, 2010)

Resident Evil 5 Gold Edition 

So far 7/10, I feel so stiff in this game, but the story is pretty interesting.


----------



## Ech?ux (May 26, 2010)

Fourth Mizukage said:


> Resident Evil 5 Gold Edition
> 
> So far 7/10, I feel so stiff in this game, but the story is pretty interesting.



Did you play the first version of it?


----------



## Gabe (May 31, 2010)

Heavy Rain 10/10 very good game. i like that you get to control everything and the story is interesting


----------



## crazymtf (May 31, 2010)

Alpha Protocol - 7.5 - Combat is meh but the story is interesting and the choices are so fun


----------



## The Red Gil (May 31, 2010)

GTA Stories: Ballad of Gay Tony

That shit was funny.

8/10 -2 because it's short as fuck


----------



## Awesome (May 31, 2010)

Mass Effect 2: 10/10


----------



## Gnome (May 31, 2010)

Super Mario Galaxy 2 - 9/10, this game makes me hate Nintendo; because they're just "beating a dead horse" as some would put it. But they're so damn good at it


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 2, 2010)

Mega Man IV (Game Boy) - 8/10

Mega Man 5 (NES) - 7/10


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 2, 2010)

Mario Galaxy 2 - 65461/10

Yes, it's that good.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 2, 2010)

Super Mario Galaxy 2 - 10/10

Fallout 3 8/10


----------



## Mr Serenity (Jun 2, 2010)

God of War 3 
10/10 
Very few games I play can be given a perfect score, but this one feels like the best action game I've played.

Monster Hunter Tri 
9/10
Must buy game for the wii if you can put down for the classic controller pro. If you can't it feels like shit with the wii mote. Also it has a very steep learning curve, not for people who aren't patient enough to learn the game. But very rewarding in the end, and the best parts of it are the co-op.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 3, 2010)

9/10 for Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow...

9/10 for FF4 Advance.

I had only minor issues with both games.  They were very enjoyable.


----------



## Toreno (Jun 3, 2010)

RDR 8/10 so far


----------



## Gnome (Jun 3, 2010)

Bayonetta 7.5/10 - The action was fun although got somewhat repetitive, the story was alright nothing special. the music was just plain annoying. Overall it was an enjoyable game but could never see myself playing it more than once.


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 3, 2010)

Mega Man V (Game Boy) - 9/10


----------



## Jigglypuff (Jun 3, 2010)

Portal 10/10.


----------



## oricon (Jun 3, 2010)

Yakuza 3 9/10


----------



## Fran (Jun 3, 2010)

*Pokemon HG/SS*

7.5/10

Did not enjoy it as much as its predecessors. The trainers are very repetitive, especially the rocket grunts, who'll throw Koffing after Koffing at you, not really exploiting the massive 400ish catch-em-all 'mons. The Kanto half is disappointingly short. The GTS system still hasn't improved from DPP


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 4, 2010)

Super Mario Galaxy 2 10/10

3D Dot Game Heroes 9/10

Uncharted: Drakes Fortune 9.5/10


----------



## Kei (Jun 4, 2010)

Bayonetta 7/10 I loved the game, the action, the soundtrack, the story, but the induinos(sp i kno is wrong) was killing me

Harvest Moon Sunshine Island 5/10 ....RAWR is all i have to say


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 7, 2010)

Pokemon Ruby (Game Boy Advance) - 8/10


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Jun 7, 2010)

Uncharted 2 Among Thieves: 9.8/10


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 7, 2010)

GTAIV: 8/10

Pokemon Heart Gold: 9/10

Red Dead Redemption: 8/10


----------



## Lupin (Jun 10, 2010)

Pokemon Crystal: 8/10, kills a lot of time if you take it slow.

Monster Hunter Freedom Unite: 8/10. Kills a lot of time too. Unless you decide to rush.

Wolfteam: 7/10. Average shooter, but the wolves are a plus I guess. The system too.


----------



## Spork (Jun 10, 2010)

Battlefield: Bad Company 2 ? Multiplayer is amazing, and the single-player campaign is decent. 9/10


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2010)

FF13:9.5/10

So far, game is quite linear, which is my only problem, but i know it will just get better and ill get used to the linearity, not as good as ff10, ff7, ff12, or ff4, but still a gem with its amazing story and presentation.


----------



## cygnus (Jun 10, 2010)

Uncharted 2. 10/10 so far. It has this way of encouraging you to be active. Some of the sickest gameplay I've seen. The train levels are freaking awesome.


----------



## Na- (Jun 10, 2010)

League of Legends 4/10
Imbalances all over :x.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 10, 2010)

MGS Peace Walker - 9.8/10


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 10, 2010)

GTA IV - 9/10

Finally unlocked Guns. Tutorial missions over. Hoorah!


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 13, 2010)

Parodius - Non Sense Fantasy (SNES) - 7/10


----------



## Kei (Jun 13, 2010)

Wii Fit 4/10

I never looked so crazy in my life


----------



## Jeff (Jun 13, 2010)

Kingdom Hearts - 8/10

Camera system was horrible at times.  But overall, pretty good game.  Moving on to the DS one now.


----------



## Helix (Jun 13, 2010)

Alien Breed: Impact - 8/10


----------



## Alien (Jun 13, 2010)

Jewel Quest 2

Addictive 7/10


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 14, 2010)

Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess

8/10 Too much fun to stop playing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2010)

Darksiders - 7/10

So far it's decent. Nothing mind-blowing or earth-shattering, but fun enough to keep me playing.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 15, 2010)

StarCraft 2 Beta-9/10


----------



## True (Jun 15, 2010)

Modern Warfare 2 - 7/10

Really overrated game, haha.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 15, 2010)

Resistance (1) - 6.5/10
A decent game in offline co-op, but no way I would play it in single player.


----------



## Tifa (Jun 15, 2010)

The Sims 3. 6/10
 I got tired of it quite early. Tho sims creator is fun  

Okami. 9/10 
I lurv it even though Waka is annoying!


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (Jun 15, 2010)

Lost planet 2 8/10


----------



## Dil (Jun 15, 2010)

God of War 1 on PS3

Good shit. 10/10

Some puzzles were fucking hard.


----------



## Kei (Jun 15, 2010)

Harvest Moon Cute: Wayyyy to repeatative....5/10 but good


----------



## Awesome (Jun 15, 2010)

Kingdom Hearts 9/10

Bad camera I could stand. Disney characters on the other hand reduced it by a point. Those were my only gripes to be honest.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 15, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> Kingdom Hearts 9/10
> 
> Bad camera I could stand. Disney characters on the other hand reduced it by a point. Those were my only gripes to be honest.



Wut, the Disney characters made the game.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 16, 2010)

ef - a fairy tail of two: 
*11/10*. A Masterpiece 

Romance-wise better than any movie/anime/manga/VN I watched or read.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 16, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Wut, the Disney characters made the game.



Not for some people.

FF13: After playing it for another 20+ hours my original 9.5 has gone down to a 4, with being an avid FF fan, i just cant play it, i despise this battle system and almost all of the characters. The story is good, not presented good, and the tutorial takes your 20 hours of casual play to get past, and when i got there, after all that i heard from it being a lot better, i didnt feel any different except i had to now run away from monsters or get unluckily close to one of the big fast ones and get 1 hit'd.

Basically, rent this game if nothing else presents itself. Never buy this game except for fanboy sentimentalism that you bought another FF game.

Im trading in for Demons Souls, an actual good game.


----------



## stavrakas (Jun 22, 2010)

Final Fantasy XIII: 8/10

Great game, beautiful graphics, good story and I just loved the battle system. Only problem is, sidequests are almost non-existant and postgame play is a big grindfest.

Red Dead Redemption: 10/10

Wow, what an amazing game. Rockstar outdid themselves, this was such a nice change from GTA IV's failure. Missions were interesting and never got repetitive, minigames were so much fun (especially poker), random events and sidequests made sure I never got bored, storyline was great, plus it's the fucking Wild West  

So much content in this game, getting 100% was quite a ride  I didn't touch the online part though, I rarely do in this kind of games.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 22, 2010)

Heavy Rain: 10/10

I loved the game, what else is there to say?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 22, 2010)

_Medal of Honor beta-C_

A solid, if perfunctory, fps multiplayer experience.


----------



## Bloo (Jun 22, 2010)

Legend of Zelda Phantom Hourglass: 8.5/10


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 22, 2010)

Resident Evil 5 - 8/10

Solid fun as a cooperative third person shooter action game. I enjoy playing it, and I think it was worth the money I put into it. Not beaten it yet, but almost. My Pistol is THA SHIZZ.


----------



## ApocalyPS3 (Jun 23, 2010)

*Bionic Commando--1/10*

The $9.99 I spent on it is a complete waste.  The game is trash


----------



## Ephemere (Jun 23, 2010)

dynasty warriors 6 empires. i'll give it a 7/10 for not having anything new gameplay-wise but being simple and having enough content to keep me playing. it's a good way to kill time

and chinese people


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Jun 23, 2010)

resident evil 5 9/10 good game


----------



## Jigglypuff (Jun 23, 2010)

Mass Effect 10/10

Got it from a Steam sale, incredible game.


----------



## Appletart (Jun 23, 2010)

The Elder scrolls 4: Oblivion - 9/10 epic game


----------



## VioNi (Jun 23, 2010)

Samurai Warriors 2: Empires

I'd give it a 8/10 for gaming that keeps you hooked but gameplay and specials can lack wow factors at times.


----------



## Akira (Jun 23, 2010)

Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker - 8.5/10

Lack of notable mgs villains and general psp control annoyances hold it back, fantastic game otherwise though.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 23, 2010)

Fallout 3 9/10


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm at Little Lamplight trying to figure out how to open the gate to Vault 87.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 23, 2010)

Monster Hunter Tri.

10/10

350+ hours and I'm still going strong with no signs of stopping anytime soon. Best game I've played in a very very long time.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 23, 2010)

League of Legends: 8.5/10

It has a huge DotA vibe, currently in BETA. But it's free, and it's pretty darn good.


----------



## trogdororeo (Jun 23, 2010)

Grand Theft Auto 4:the Ballad of Gay Tony, 9/10 nuff said.. Also I'm starting to get hooked to SSIV, and I'd have to give it a 10/10. Apart from characters I wish were in the game(Hugo and Yun) there's really nothing that could be done to improve it.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 23, 2010)

War for Cybertron? I give it a POWAAAAAAAHHH/10

No really a 9.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Jun 24, 2010)

devil may cry 7/10 its cool


----------



## Eki (Jun 24, 2010)

DJ HERO - 7.5

The game was fun for about 3 days. And I mastered expert mode in less than a day. Fun game overall but would of liked to see more realism into the dj-ing world. But hey


----------



## Blaze (Jun 24, 2010)

Played Dragon Agerigins 8/10 it was solid game even though sometime i struggeled with it.


----------



## Seyta (Jun 24, 2010)

Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days

9/10
It was a bit odd playing Kingdom Hearts on the DS to be honest, but as far as a DS game goes, it was fantastic.


----------



## stavrakas (Jun 26, 2010)

Uncharted: 6/10

Mixed feelings towards this game. Loved the platforming, environments and characters but the fights were so fucking boring it was a chore to get through all those chapters. It didn't help that 70% of the game was just gunfights either. Only rented it to understand the story before I got the sequel anyway.

Uncharted 2: 10/10

So much better than its predecessor. Best graphics I've seen in a game to date (and I've played games like MGS4, FFXIII and Heavy Rain), I stood idle for minutes at a time just to stare at the environment around me. 

Combat, unlike in the first game, is actually a lot of fun. Grenades are so much easier to use and enemies don't take half a clip to die. Having the option to stealth kill your opponents was a big plus too, I almost always did that when available. Puzzles and platforming are more interesting and diverse as well.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 26, 2010)

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2. :sweat


----------



## Legend 222 (Jun 26, 2010)

FIFA 10 9.5/10 
Saints row 2 8/10
MGS4 10/10


----------



## peniskoker (Jun 27, 2010)

Skate 2 9/10
Red Dead Redemption 10/10
Modern warfare 2 8/10


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 27, 2010)

The Orange Box- 10/10.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 27, 2010)

Crackdown 7/10


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 27, 2010)

War for Cybertron - 8.5/10


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 27, 2010)

Red Dead Redemption 10/10 

I fucking love it. I love camping around and shot dead these damn hawks, breaking down horses, shot that damn poker player dead and steal his money. 

I'm going to slowly enjoy playing this awesome game cos I'm not in hurry to complete it.


----------



## Kairouseki (Jun 27, 2010)

Red Dead Redemption: 9/10
It's an incredibly fun game to play, though I've already beaten the main game and am only 85% through the game... I can't seem to find any other stranger missions.

Audiosurf: 10/10
An incredible game, the best music game ever made.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 27, 2010)

When They Cry ( Higurashi no Naku Koro ni -  ) - *9.5/10*
Much, much better than anime.
*off to read When They Cry 2*


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Jun 27, 2010)

Lost Planet 2 10/10
MW2 ps3 9/10
Naruto ultimate ninja storm 9/10


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 29, 2010)

Mega Man Zero (Game Boy Advance) - 7/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 30, 2010)

*Lego Star Wars: The Complete Saga-B*

The vehicle levels are aggressively bad though. If it wasn't for the fact that you have infinite lives, they would be impossible.


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 8, 2010)

Mega Man Zero 2 (Game Boy Advance) - 8/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 22, 2010)

*Transformers: War for Cybertron-C*
Love how the controls feel in robot form, cept the ungainly melee attack. Feels like they just ripped off the way Metal Arms: Glitch in the System controlled, which is great. The controls for land based vehicles are adequate, but the controls for the jet aren't so hot. It's just a pain try to increase your altitude in this game.

I'm a little over halfway through the single-player and the constant flood of enemies just bogs down the pacing. With the gameplay not being exceptionally deep, it's starting to get a little tedious.

EDIT: Also I haven't played a game where I would get caught on geometry so frequently in a long time, it's like every time I step by some rubble my dude starts floating and I have to go into vehicle mode to get unstuck.


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 22, 2010)

Mega Man Zero 3 (Game Boy Advance) - 9/10


----------



## JustDoIt (Jul 23, 2010)

Transformers:War for Cybertron - - - 9/10 (but only for the Multiplayer)


----------



## ??? (Jul 23, 2010)

Red Dead Redemption - 10/10


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jul 23, 2010)

Dante's Inferno

5/10.

Mediocre GOW clone.


----------



## Theaww (Jul 23, 2010)

Saints Row 2 9/10 (never seems to get old when i blow shit up)
Starwars: Battlefront 2 9.5/10 
Halo 3(custom games)9/10


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 23, 2010)

Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories (Game Boy Advance) - 7/10


----------



## Roy (Jul 23, 2010)

Assassins Creed 2: 8/10


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 27, 2010)

Final Fantasy VII: Crisis Core- 8/10
I really like the game, the ending is still very sad though.


----------



## Kei (Jul 27, 2010)

Under the Moon visual novel 

10/10

 rated 18 and up,


----------



## Awesome (Jul 27, 2010)

FF9 - 10/10

If only the damn atb gauge could go up faster.


----------



## LoboFTW (Jul 28, 2010)

Red Dead Redemption: 9.6 one of the best games ever. Amazing storyline, fantastic graphics and great gunplay. If not for the bugs, the slightly short length and the difficulty of the later master hunter challenges, it could be a 10.

NBA Street Homecourt: 8.5 my favourite sport game ever. Incredibly fun and exciting to play with a decent story mode. The lack of online hurts it though, and the fact that some of the acheivements are online only, when the servers have been shut down, is annoying.


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Jul 28, 2010)

Red Dead Redemption - 8.8
Though having a great multiplayer which is incredibal  if played with friends, the singleplayer was incredibly lacking with bad characters, a dull plot and a underplayed final. Rockstar just seemed to miss the point of a decent plot in this one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2010)

NIER - 8.5/10

Great game with a few flaws.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 29, 2010)

Assassin's Creed 2: 9/10

Addressed much of the issues from the first one, yet for some reason felt too easy.  Most of the time I was running around nearly invulnerable to damage by guards, and even if the game promoted "stealth" and other key values during missions, I could easily fight 10 guards off without much threat to my life.  I sense Brotherhood will be far better than this, but this overall was a great game that I enjoyed very much.  Got it for $20 too.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 29, 2010)

*World of Warcraft-C*
Played it for about an hour, didn't seem that bad, but I didn't feel much of any urge to continue playing, nonetheless spring for fifteen dollars a month.


----------



## firefist (Jul 31, 2010)

Def Jam: Fight for New York (PS2) 8/10

Really fun brawler, nice story + over the top moves. Only the loading times are kinda annoying and it gets quite repetitive, even though there is a big variety in fighter and stages.


----------



## Thomaatj (Jul 31, 2010)

GTA 4: liberty city stories.

9/10, The Ballad of gay tony was an epic story, Lost and damned wasn't bad but it's clear they put more effort in gay tony.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 31, 2010)

NBA 2k10 10/10


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 31, 2010)

*Alan Wake: The Signal* (DLC)
Very good additional episode. Doesn't give that much answers but the story is still good and disturbed. Atmosphere is still the best in video games ever.
9/10

*Assassin's Creed 2: The Battle of Forli + The Bonfire of the Vanities* (DLC)
Pretty boring addition. BoF was mostly fighting with only few assassinations, but BotV was better as it was only assassinations and it also gave a new area to explore. It was worth the Deal of the Week price still.
6/10


----------



## Damoss (Jul 31, 2010)

Transformers: War For Cybertron.

6/10 - Very linear, online is too unbalanced, very easy campaign even when you consider hardest difficulty. Fun to kill, transform, un-transform then kill some more though.

Not worth the money.


----------



## K (Jul 31, 2010)

Tetris.

10/10 - Shit's hard, son.


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 31, 2010)

Zombies Ate My Neighbours (SNES): 9/10


----------



## Theaww (Jul 31, 2010)

Fallout 3 (w/ cheats:ho) 9.5/10


----------



## Tifa (Aug 5, 2010)

FF IX 9/10

Would've gotten a 10/10 if it wasn't for the "random battles" and the annoying loading times before battle.


----------



## Toreno (Aug 6, 2010)

Fallout 3 GOTY: 7/10 

Still trying to get use to the game.


----------



## HidanCursed (Aug 6, 2010)

Fallout 3 9/10 took awhile to get the feel of it but once you do its amazing.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Aug 6, 2010)

Mass Effect 2.  7.5/10

Great cast, great storyline.  Mediocre combat and a boring leveling system.  I wish there had been more powers to learn.  Most of the characters have the exact same powers and each really only has 1 or 2 at the most.  There is really only 5 or so different enemy types as well, which can get rather repetitive.  I did not care for the planet scanning for resources, hopefully they remove that in the 3rd one.

As a movie ME2 is fantastic, as a game it is just ok.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 12, 2010)

Star Ocean The Last Hope (PS3) - 8/10. 
I thought I wouldn't like this game at all, but it surprised me in a good way. Though if it had english-only dub I would dropped the game fast.


----------



## Toreno (Aug 12, 2010)

Resident Evil 5 Gold Edition - 9/10 

Game is so damn fun if you're playing with a friend. The only problem is the stiffness in this game. Chris/Sheva refuse to move one inch when they pull that knife out.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 12, 2010)

Brütal Legend - 8.5/10

Very fun game, but it lacked lenght and the side missions were pretty boring. Story and world was awesome and gameplay was fun and different. Also a big plus for Ozzy, Lemmy, Jack Black and other great voice cast.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Aug 12, 2010)

*Way of the Samurai 3*

8.5 out of 10

It's certainly not a perfect game but it's exactly my style. It's a very niche game. Love it, or hate it. I love it! 

Can't wait for WotS4!


----------



## Angelus (Aug 12, 2010)

*Knights of the Old Republic - 9.9/10

Knights of the Old Republic: The Sith Lords - 10/10*

Kreia and her moral ambiguity is the reason, why I like the second game even more than the first.

Actually, I think that Kreia might just be THE most interesting character ever portrayed in a video game.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 12, 2010)

Crackdown 2 - 8/10

A great game but I must say that it isn't very different from Crackdown 1 and hey, where is my goddamn transforming supercar? 

Unless the online mode is quite awesome, I think I shall trade it for a different game when I complete it and get sick of jumping like a flying squirrel to a building.


----------



## Captain America (Aug 12, 2010)

Turok 8/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 12, 2010)

*Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World-B*

If you like beat'em ups and don't have to much trouble getting some people to play locally, get it.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 12, 2010)

Fable II - 10/10, I love it.

Has a pretty good storyline, a lot of fun and customization possibilities, just an amazing game over all. If you've played the first one, imagine that about 10x better. And I'm not even an RPG fan!


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 23, 2010)

BlazBlue: Calamity Trigger - 8.5/10. Really good story for fighting game.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 23, 2010)

*Red Dead Redemption-A+*
While John Marston can come off as a suck-up and complete push-over at times (seriously, for a dude who kills ten guys before breakfast, how do his threats during cutscenes manage to sound so hollow), the game's story is a step foward for the medium.

The gameplay is also pretty good, though I didn't have much interest in the multiplayer.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 23, 2010)

Dead Space - *8/10* Had this game for a while just recently finished it because I am a huge ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) when it comes to games like this. (On the_ creeepy_ factor alone it gets a 10.. freaking _creeeepy_.) Anyways, I felt the game could have been better if the story tied itself into the "_chores_" you had to do. There was a lot of busy body work that got tiring after a while. All in all, really fun and good game. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 28, 2010)

Two Crude Dues on the Genesis .

Well , the first half of the game is quite fun . Your character looks more like an enemy from  a fighting game , then a protagonist . Picking up enemies and throwing them into each other sure is a lot of fun - however the game falls into the "Lolz let's recycle past bosses as common enemies in later levels , it'll be a tun of fun" . And it got waaaay carried away with it , to the point where 80% of enemies in the last two stages are past bosses - and let me tell you , trying to beat three guys with flamethrowers with nothing but your bare hands is no picnic .

So I would say 5/11 , cause it sure as hell gets annoyingly hard later on if you don't have a turbo controller .


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Aug 28, 2010)

Mass Effect 2: 9/10

Interesting story line and Ok fps.


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Aug 28, 2010)

^fps? its a third person shooter : P

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl 8.5/9

Very good fps made packed with a almost unbareble atmosphere. Walking through the post-apocalyptic Zone is beyound breathtaking, with a rather interesting plot to follow. Overral a very good game.

Rome Total War 10/10: Whether playing campaign, multiplayer, LAN or just messing around rtw is pure addictive fun. One of the best games of all time.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 29, 2010)

Kane and Lynch 2 - 8/10

I'd rate it 9/10 if the combat system didn't suck. 

Still, I love their interactions and I'd bet that the movie of Kane and Lynch would be better then Lethal Weapon serie! 

They just oozes of epicness.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 29, 2010)

Silent Hill Shattered Memories.

10/10. I want to dig up all possible interactions and endings. Yamaoka's music still does its stuff.


----------



## Ninjah (Aug 29, 2010)

[PS3] Resident Evil 5(coop)        8/10
[PS3] Saints Row 2(coop)         10/10
[PS3] Assassins Creed 2             9/10
[PS3] God Of War 3                  10/10
[PS3] FIFA 10                          4/10
[PS3] Modern Warfare 2             7/10
[360] FIFA World Cup 2010         8/10
[360] Red Dead Redemption       10/10
[360] Army of two: 2(coop)        5/10
[Nds] Fl?klypa (Norwegian game) 9/10


----------



## No Shit (Aug 29, 2010)

Finished alot of games lately.

Mega man 6 10/10
Mega man 4 10/10
Mega man 2 8/10
Mega man 10/10   i love this one
Mega man 7 7/10
Mega man X 10/10

I've been busy 

Btw for those who haven't played the mega man series, doit. Best games ever made.


----------



## Fayrra (Aug 29, 2010)

Limbo- Xbox360.

The 9-ish area out of 10.

Awesome as hell game. The only thing I didn't find awesome was the ending. The puzzles right before the ending were pretty awesome, though.


----------



## Ultimania (Aug 29, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim VS The World:The Game [PSN on Playstation 3].
Rating:8/10.
It's an awesome old-school style beat em up, but I wish it had online multiplayer.


----------



## Ziko (Aug 29, 2010)

Dragonball Online 8/10

Probably not the best MMORPG out there, a lot of grinding. But being a huge Dragonball fan makes the game so much more fun!


----------



## Red or Blue (Aug 29, 2010)

Last game i played was Modern Warefare 2 8/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2010)

Dragon Age: Origins: so far? 5/10

Boring game is boring.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 3, 2010)

Dante's Interno - 9/10

No-one else can replace Kratos as the bad-ass friend in the history.

Good gameplay with great OTE moments.


----------



## iFructis (Sep 3, 2010)

Megaman Batle Network 3, 9/10
Prince of persia and the forgotten sands, so far, 7/10
UT 2007, 8/10


----------



## rdjonge (Sep 3, 2010)

Mafia 2 - 7/10
Dragon Age: origins - 8/10


----------



## Toreno (Sep 3, 2010)

FFXIII - 5/10


----------



## Hellesh (Sep 3, 2010)

league of legends 9/10
WoW 10/10 
CoD WaW 8/10


----------



## Dolohov27 (Sep 3, 2010)

FFXIII 1/10          
 Red Dead Redemption 8/10    
NCAA Football 11 9/10


----------



## Appletart (Sep 4, 2010)

Red Dead Redemption 9/10
Demon's Souls 8/10


----------



## ryne11 (Sep 4, 2010)

Shin Megami Tensei: Strange Journey: 9/10

Makes me want an updated SMT I/II SOOOOOOOOOOOO bad


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Sep 6, 2010)

yugioh world tour 5d 8/10


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 8, 2010)

Mafia 2 - 8/10

Liked combat system, liked driving, liked collecting Playboy, etc 

The only trouble with that was just a lack of total freedom...

Apart from it, not too bad, Mafia 2 is a good game to play.


----------



## Degauss (Sep 8, 2010)

Metroid other m: 9. Awesome


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 8, 2010)

Yugioh World Championship 2010. 10/10 

Pokemon Heart Gold. 10/10


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 10, 2010)

Pokemon Soul Silver - 10/10

The reason I skipped Platnium


----------



## Kei (Sep 10, 2010)

Ijwaru My Master 6/10


----------



## Toreno (Sep 10, 2010)

Fallout 3: GOTY

10/10 

Game is truly amazing. Challenging and fun.


----------



## DemonFoxSlayer (Sep 11, 2010)

Naruto Ultimate Ninja 3 - 8.5/10

Awesome Game.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 11, 2010)

Borderlands - 8/10

Apart from doing same things on and on, I just enjoyed leveling up with guns! 

Maybe I shall get few DLCs...


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2010)

Advance Wars: Days of Ruin 8.5/10.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Sep 11, 2010)

Battlefield Bad Company 2 10/10 words can not describe how good that game is.


----------



## Lender (Sep 12, 2010)

Legendary (PC): 5/10 It's ok. Not as bad as IGN and all say it is, but not as awesome as it should be either.

The Last Remnant (PC): ?/10 Didn't get past the overly long intro because sound quit working, haha. Still looks cool, though.

Prey (PC): 9/10 Just recently got this for the first time and beat it. A little short, a little too easy, but other than that it's probably the best game I've played in years. If I'd played it when it first came out, it would've been even better.


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 12, 2010)

Baldur's Gate + Tales of the Sword Coast - 7.5/10.


----------



## Raven Rider (Sep 12, 2010)

BlazBlue Continum Shift 
9/10 i find it really fun


----------



## FoxxyKat (Sep 13, 2010)

Red Dead Redemption - 9\10.


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (Sep 13, 2010)

spiderman shattered dimensions -7.5 
great game , some half assed parts.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 13, 2010)

Gears of War 2... /10


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 14, 2010)

*Wave Race 64*

8/10

If it had 4 player multiplayer it would of gotten a 10 from me but either way it's still an amazing game.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 14, 2010)

Splinter Cell Conviction

7.5/10  it lacks something, but I can't quite put my finger on it.


----------



## Altron (Sep 14, 2010)

Killzone Liberation (PSP) - 7/10 ( Would have rated it higher if not for the annoying and difficult controls which made aiming and killing enemy a pain in the ass most if not all of the time, the fact you can't run or sprint).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2010)

Blazblue: Continuum Shift..
9.5/10 

only let down; still a little roster.. gonna fix dat with DLC


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 14, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Splinter Cell Conviction
> 
> 7.5/10  it lacks something, but I can't quite put my finger on it.



Lack of Sam Fisher's awesome elite uniform & green eyes?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 14, 2010)

Mafia II:
2/10, piece of shite.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2010)

Past two games played

Metroid: Other M - 9/10

Super Mario Galaxy 2 - 10/10

Current game being played

Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep - 11/10

Next games to be played

Kingdom Hearts Re: Coded - 9/10

Epic Mickey - Infinity/10


----------



## Furious George (Dec 22, 2010)

Last chunk of games I've played: 

*Kirby's Epic Yarn:* 8.5/10 
*Goldeneye 007:* 8.5/10 
*Donkey Kong Country Returns:* 9.5/10 
*Sonic Colors (Wii):* 7/10 

*Enslaved: Odyssey of The West*: 5/10 

Was pretty surprised about Enslaved...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 22, 2010)

Call of Duty: Black Ops; 9/10 playability FTW
Gran Turismo 5; 8.5/10 
Uncharted 2: 29047`890479047`9784800-48=-4OMG3043290849320851/10


----------



## Vash (Dec 22, 2010)

Ratchet And Clank - A Crack In Time 9/10
Super Paper Mario 9/10


----------



## Majinvergil (Dec 22, 2010)

Super Mario Galaxy 2 - 10/10
God of war 3 - 9/10
Uncharted 2 -  10/10


----------



## stavrakas (Dec 23, 2010)

Fallout: New Vegas - 7/10

Story was meh, ending was underwhelming and there were a plethora of bugs. Still, very fun game with a variety of sidequests, so I'll probably do a second playthrough at some point.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 23, 2010)

Back To The Future - The Game : Part 1

Heavy/10.

Best thing BTTF related since the movies.


----------



## Itachinator (Dec 23, 2010)

stavrakas said:


> Fallout: New Vegas - 7/10
> 
> Story was meh, ending was underwhelming and there were a plethora of bugs. Still, very fun game with a variety of sidequests, so I'll probably do a second playthrough at some point.



I agree with you there although I would give it a 8/10.
Just for the simple fact I enjoyed getting the army of robots at the battle for hoover dam then whooping some ncr and caesars legion butt!


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 23, 2010)

Naruto Shippuden Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 8.5/10.


----------



## Angelus (Dec 23, 2010)

*Heavy Rain - 7/10*

Great graphics, solid story (but not as good as I expected) and fantastic characters. Too bad that the controls when walking with R2 are quite bad; it distracts form the otherwise "realistic" experience.


----------



## DjChopper24 (Dec 23, 2010)

The World Ends With You 3/10
Okami 9/10


----------



## Butcher (Dec 23, 2010)

Ultimate Alliance 2: 5/10

Great game the first time through, then a second time is just boring.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 23, 2010)

Mass Effect 1

Has some flaws and interface issues, but the story is solid and exciting, most of the characters are compelling, and it all pays off at the end.  Worth playing for the fun class systems, and the much superior sequel.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Dec 24, 2010)

Metal Gear Solid : Portable Ops 2/10 having a blast playing it tho.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 24, 2010)

Mass Effect 2, 3rd playthrough

God this game is so fun, it's not perfect but I don't care all the strenghts easily outshine the cons.  The supporting cast is superior to the original in every way, the battle system is slicker, the interface is drastically improved.  In every which way possible is this improved over the original, super addicting and fun.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 24, 2010)

Mass Effect 2 demo (ps3): 9/10

I would give it a 10/10, but due to the screen tearing and worse character models compared to the PC and 360 versions it is actually a downgrade. If they don't fix these things before they release it (which they hopefully will) it won't be worth buying on ps3. Still the best on PC.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 24, 2010)

Assassin's Creed II: 8/10


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 24, 2010)

Golden Sun: Dark Dawn 8.5/10

I expect a sequel after you kept swearing up and down this is the last one.


----------



## Vash (Dec 25, 2010)

No More Heroes 2 - 8/10


----------



## Skylit (Dec 25, 2010)

Sly Cooper and the Thievius Raccoonus - 10/10

It is just awesome.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2010)

Still playing through them, but:

Batman: Arkham Asylum - 4/5

Red Dead Redemption - 4.5/5

Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep - 4/5


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 27, 2010)

*Medal of Honor (PS3):* I am still playing through the story mode, and it's not bad. Also, I am really liking the online play. I've heard a lot of people say they don't like it, but I think it's nice. 4/5.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Dec 27, 2010)

half life two-8/10 i like it im just not used to the controls on the xbox 360 but its good


----------



## Butcher (Dec 27, 2010)

Resident Evil 5: 9/10

Fun game, since it has co-op. Best Resident Evil yet.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 27, 2010)

Butcher said:


> Resident Evil 5: 9/10
> 
> Fun game, since it has co-op. Best Resident Evil yet.


Wesker was one tough son of a bitch eh? I ran out of ammo against him. You had like what,a couple rounds left in the grenade launcher?

I even had to go into melee combat with him!


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 27, 2010)

Wolverine Origins - 8.5 - Still alot of fun, few glitches and such hurt it. 
Marvel Ultimate Alliance 2 - 8 - Pretty damn fun though can get boring. Fun with co-op though.


----------



## DanE (Dec 27, 2010)

Butcher said:


> Resident Evil 5: 9/10
> 
> Fun game, since it has co-op. Best Resident Evil yet.



If RE5 gets 9/10 well ill give Resident Evil 5 Gold Edition 10/10 so much stuff to unlock and so fun with Playstation Move


----------



## Vai (Dec 27, 2010)

I'll just rate the last games I've cleared on my 360.

*
Fable 2 8.5/10*
While I never played Fable 1, Fable 2 had a promising start, and it did deliver on most things, the combat was very, very entertaining ( co-oping was also a blast ), customizing your character, learning skills all pretty good. Story was good too, evil and good choices with consequences on your appearance was a nice touch.
Unfortunatly you acessed the menu a lot of times, and it was a bit slugish and slow, selecting spells was also pretty annoying at times.


*Final Fantasy XIII 7.5/10*
I replayed XIII recently, and it didn't get any better, while I _do_ love the game( I find the combat just amazingly awesome) the first 15 hours replaying it, really brings out the linearity in the game. When you can finally explore... its just plains with no towns whatsoever. Still, I do like a lot of things in the game. Just Sazh alone gives this a 7, the rest is just minor things.


*The Saboteur: 8/10*
While having a weird gameplay at first, I completly fell in love with Saboteur, the scenery, the weapons, the over-the-top cheesy lines, the fact that everyone had a diferent accent... I dunno, this sandbox proved to be really entertaining.
Eventually it would become a bit boring to explode-run-repeat, but it was still... well, a _blast._

*
Lost Odyssey: 9.5/10*
Ah Lost Odyssey, I've been meaning to play this game for 2 years or so.
finally got a copy of it, and man, it didn't dissapoint.
I found the game to be perfect on a almost everything, the characters, the places, the sounds, the story, it was like, this ... hidden pearl that a lot of people never heard about.
Beauty of a RPG, beauty of a game.


What's funny, is that there was that big ruccus over FF13 coming over to the 360 while all this time... we already had this game.


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 29, 2010)

Pokemon Firered (Game Boy Advance) - 9/10


----------



## JellyButter (Dec 29, 2010)

Heavenly Sword
10/10

Grabbed my attention. I love it.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2010)

Played some Trine, considering I bought it on the Steam sale for only $5 it was way worth it. I went back after beating it to collect things, which I rarely do. Fun game, 9/10 I guess.


----------



## Butcher (Dec 29, 2010)

Batman: Arkham Asylum: 8/10

Easy stealth game, but has some elements of action. Awesome game at that.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Dec 29, 2010)

dragon age 7/10 good game but I hated some of the levels.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 29, 2010)

Enslaved - 8/10

God, Trip's such a bitch!


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Dec 29, 2010)

fable lll 10/10 such an awesome  game if you like RPG games you'd totally love this game


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2010)

Fable III is definitely on my list as soon as the price goes down.

Batman Arkham Asylum - 9/10

The best licensed game I've ever played and classic, albeit a bit too short.


----------



## Vai (Dec 29, 2010)

kohanauzumaki12 said:


> fable lll 10/10 such an awesome  game if you like RPG games you'd totally love this game



REally ? I heard they didnt even fix the problems 2 had.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2010)

3 was better than 2, it actually had boss fights and a decent story. Other than that it's still full to the brim with technical issues that in some cases could end up rendering a game save unplayable. 

And releasing the game alongside dlc and putting in a store where you can only buy things with microsoft points (things that should be in game, like black color dye) is just a cheap money grab move by lionhead. I think it's rather disrespectful to their player base.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 30, 2010)

Agree with Gnome 100% on Fable 3. 


Gonna play some Ipod games so expect ratings soon


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Dec 30, 2010)

Last one I played was "Naruto Shippūden: Ultimate Ninja Storm". I give it a 8.5/10. I enjoy how it closely follows the actual story but it could have done a better job on it. All those playable characters is great for me, although I think they could have had the part 1 characters too. Wasn't too happy with the lack of Zetsu...he didn't say a word at all, and other then being on a card in the game...he was just a hologram the whole time. But overall it was really enjoyable.

The one before that was "Dragon Ball: Raging Blast 2". I give it a 9/10. Nothing really bad to say about it other then I wished it had more of a story in it. But overall, the amount of stuff to do is great and there is a ton of playable characters.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 30, 2010)

Dragon Ball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 3 8/10
The best of the franchise on PS2.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 30, 2010)

Resident Evil 5, at first it was 8/10
but seeing online game plays of it its 5/10, its way too competitive for me.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 30, 2010)

Mass Effect (PC): 9/10
It could have been a 10, but with the glitches, framerate issues, and mako missions it brought it down. 

Mass Effect 2 (PC): 10/10 again.


----------



## FmDante (Dec 30, 2010)

Black ops: 9/10 Not only MP was epic, but the SP story was really intriguing.

Tron Evolution: 4/10 just for the story, i did not enjoy the damn controls and the drive for the protagonist.


----------



## Vai (Dec 30, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> 3 was better than 2, it actually had boss fights and a decent story. Other than that it's still full to the brim with technical issues that in some cases could end up rendering a game save unplayable.
> 
> And releasing the game alongside dlc and putting in a store where you can only buy things with microsoft points (things that should be in game, like black color dye) is just a cheap money grab move by lionhead. I think it's rather disrespectful to their player base.



That's good to hear, well not the second part.. but games these days..


----------



## FoxxyKat (Dec 31, 2010)

9/10. Little Big Planet.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 31, 2010)

GTA IV
8/10.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 1, 2011)

FIFA 11 - 10/10

Bring it on, my bitches!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 1, 2011)

Crackdown 2 - 6/10, I got this game from gamefly yesterday and beat it just before midnight when it turned 2011. It was honestly 11:59 when the final cutscene came on and 12:00 when the credits rolled.

Too bad that meant the game was far too short and practically without a story. The combat was nigh identical to Crackdown 1, except there were zombies this time. I do not subscribe to the belief that zombies make every game better, I in fact dislike nearly all zombie games.


----------



## Majinvergil (Jan 1, 2011)

Heavy rain  9/10.

One of the best games of last year.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 1, 2011)

Red Dead Redemption (PS3) 8/10: Very enjoyable,I did hit a few glitches,but hey, it's a Rockstar game. Still have some bounty hunting to do. The irony is that I beat the story at 11:59 yesterday.


*Spoiler*: __ 



John Marston R.I.P.




God of War 3 10/10: Epic game is epic. Loved every second of it. The game takes the PS3 to whole new levels on the very first minutes. It's the whole reason I bought a PS3.


----------



## Majinvergil (Jan 2, 2011)

Prince of Persia The Forgotten Sands 8.5/10

If you loved the original Sands of Time trilogy, you'll love this game too.

Dante's Inferno 7/10

its brutal, bloody, dirty,  somehow repetitive and short.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 2, 2011)

Tales of Vesperia: 10/10- a Truly amazing a deep game, the fighting engine is just beast; a good game from the Tales of Genre. 

Blazblue: Continuum Shift: 9/10 Love this game. When I don't know what to play this is what I play, and play for hours. always fun, and always epic.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 2, 2011)

Infinity Blade - 9/10


----------



## Awesome (Jan 7, 2011)

So I just sat down to play Portal the first time. 

Then I beat it. It was short, but it is probably one of my favorite games of all time. It was really innovative and actually requires you to think, which is what games nowadays lack. 

Needless to say, 10/10

Time to go play Half Life


----------



## Parallax (Jan 8, 2011)

Xenogears

I'm not even gonna rate this, it's fucking fun and a classic.  Either you own this game or haven't played and want to own it.


----------



## whamslam3 (Jan 8, 2011)

*Nier*

Nier - 9/10 
this game was *amazing* and deserved way better reviews then it got! the *story* and *characters* and *music* were rly good and is what drives you to finish this game. the longer you stay with it the more you will like it trust me. the graphics were decent, sometimes they were better than others, for some reason. the gameplay was good enough to hold my attention. its only like $15 to buy it new now, so if u can find it at ur local shop, go do yourself a favor and buy it! the story and character development in this game are well worth that and you cant forget the music... man i wish they made a movie about this game it would be rly cool...


----------



## Naruto (Jan 8, 2011)

Heavenly Sword, 7/10.

Great graphics, bad framerate, too much emphasis on blocking overshadows combos you are never given a window to use.

Fantastic facial animation, decent enough story.


----------



## Vault (Jan 8, 2011)

Fifa 11 

10/!0 

If you think you are good enough,  Come see me


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Jan 9, 2011)

call of duty black OPs 9/10 it was good but not as long as i thought it would be but i still liked it


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2011)

Apollo Justice Ace Attorney

9/10 
- A fun fucking game that is awesome!


----------



## Butcher (Jan 9, 2011)

Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood: 10/10

Such a epic game, my favorite game of all time.


----------



## Nois (Jan 9, 2011)

Final Fantasy VI, one of my favs, but still 8/10 max.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 9, 2011)

Half Life 8/10 - It wasn't as good as I thought it would be and it was surprisingly hard. The story was average and nothing really stood out. It was a solid game though all the way through.


----------



## DanE (Jan 9, 2011)

Star Ocean: Last hope International(Ps3) 9/10 

Graphics: 8/10- Not as good as Final Fantasy XIII but its 2 years older I think so is passable.  Should have made faces more expressive. 

Sound: 9/10- The background music at the start wasn't that good but it got better, Japaneses Voice do make the game feel cooler but I should recommend them for after you play with English voices so you don't have to be reading subtitles to understand.

Gameplay: 8.5/10-Very cool not turn based so the action is there, but some attacks kinda overtake the screen and leave you with limited visibility. Lots of things to create and do, so this game is not meant to be rented. 

Entertainment:9/10-Yes the game is fun,so fun I wanna beat it in the 2 hardest levels that are Galaxy and Chaos Mode although I know I will fail and about that If you manage to get platinum trophy for this game you are a true gamer my friend cause this game is one if not the hardest game to get Platinum.  Okay now lets talk about the real entertainment  of the game, this game has alot of cut scenes so if you don't like games with lots of cut scenes then don't even bother. Nevertheless, this game not turn based fighting really keeps the action going that actually makes you like fighting enemies.

Replay Value: 10/10-Game doesn't end when you finish the final main story Boss, theres alot alot ALOT of things to do after that.  Quest are one of them that if you don't do while playing the main story the game still take up 40 hours so imagine if you did.  The are Extra Content after the final boss, not gonna say to not Spoil the game for everyone.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2011)

Bayonetta, am in chapter 9..

but so far, a solid 9/10

very enjoyable game


----------



## Vai (Jan 10, 2011)

New Vegas 9.5/10


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 10, 2011)

*Call of Duty: Black Ops (Xbox 360):*
I played 3 matches of Combat Training tonight. Pretty damn fun. I wish Modern Warfare 2 had CT, though. 8/10.


----------



## iPodGremlin (Jan 10, 2011)

Dragon Age: Origins 8.5/10
My only complaint is the combat


----------



## Masurao (Jan 10, 2011)

Donkey Kong Country Returns - 9.5/10
Golden sun: Dark Dawn - 8/10


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 10, 2011)

*Borderlands (Xbox 360):*
I played through quite a bit of this game, got bored, stopped playing. Played again a little and installed it to my hard drive to it would load faster, then never played after that. Decided to turn it on today for the hell of it and I put in like 6 hours. It's a pretty damn good game is you don't play it too too much all at once. 8/10.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 10, 2011)

I sat down and poopsocked *Twilight Princess* after 4 years. I give it a 7/10, having no option to use a classic/gamecube control was bullcrap. The motion controls hurt the game imo, they made things like aiming the bow too slow. 

Also, there was nothing new or innovative about the game which I would expect from a franchise that's 4 major titles into the realm of 3D gaming. Nintendo is beating a dead horse with silent Link and the static "save-the-princess" story.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 12, 2011)

Assassins Creed II: 8/10

Personally, I couldn't stand the first Assassins Creed. The gameplay was boring and I could never really get into the story. I decided to give the second one a chance because of all the good reviews.

For one, I enjoyed the character of Ezio Auditore far more than Altair. Playing Ezio throughout the entire game, which spans multiple decades, made me actually care about the character. The story had its predictable twist but I felt motivated to finish the game to actually seek out the revenge Ezio desired. The portions with Desmond continue to bore me. Not sure how they plan on expanding on the present day assassins and templars, but hopefully Brotherhood can before ACIII. 

For the gameplay, I was surprised on how much was improved. The combat wasn't as bland on the first and the introduction to different weaponry was a nice improvement. Even though the combat still is heavily based on blocking and countering, I felt more involved in the battles than in the first game. The platforming still had its occasional hickups, but overall had solid platforming mechanics. 

Overall, this game was a solid improvement on the first and keeps me intrigued enough to continue with the series. I can't wait to see what lies in store for Ezio in Brotherhood.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2011)

Dragon Quest III - 7/10

Fun, but not great.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 13, 2011)

*Puzzle Agent-A*
A great Layton-esque adventure game from Telltale. Only complaint is because of the episodic structure, which would be fine if the second episode was coming along...but it's probably not.

Oh, and the Sheriff is awesome.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 13, 2011)

Uncharted 2 - 10/10
I liked the first one a lot, and this one even more!

And I am just starting to play Xenoblade, and so far it's great!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 14, 2011)

Kirby's Epic Yarn - 8/10 the visual style was enough to get me to play the game all the way through. The story was stupid, obviously had children in mind. The gameplay was fun and pretty innovative with the yarn physics.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 14, 2011)

*Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's: Decade Duels (Xbox 360):*
The only real problem I have with this game is that the starter deck you get at the beginning is shit and it takes a long time to get some respectable cards. Then, when you finally get something good and make a decent deck, you still get your ass beat. Really fun game, but it has the ability to piss me off so bad! 7/10.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm contemplating buying that Yugioh Game, my only issue is that I don't want to be forced into buying extra cards for the game with actual money in order to have a decent deck.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 14, 2011)

I bought 3 of the available 10 booster packs to jack up my deck, but you don't necessarily need to. If you play it a lot and manage to win most of the time, you'll win a lot of good cards for free.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 14, 2011)

I see, I'll probably end up buying it. It's cheaper than buying actual cards and if it has a decent online then I'm sold.


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Jan 14, 2011)

Amnesia the Dark Descent - 8/10

Great game with well pulled-off tension and horror. My only complaint was how the story could have been a lot better for something so obviously based on Lovecraft, and Daniel should have been more fleshed out.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 14, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> I see, I'll probably end up buying it. It's cheaper than buying actual cards and if it has a decent online then I'm sold.



You have to play single player to win cards, you don't win them for Xbox Live duels. If you end up getting it, add me. I have a few friends that play. Maybe we can have a tag duel. My GamerTag is BAU3R POW3R.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 15, 2011)

Fallout New Vegas - The story was mediocre, the combat was the same as Fallout 3. It was fun but it didn't leave me wanting to play more after I beat it. 7.5/10


----------



## Vash (Jan 15, 2011)

Sonic colours - 7/10


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 15, 2011)

Ben 10 Ultimate Alien: Cosmic Destruction 710


----------



## Love Cook (Jan 16, 2011)

Donkey Kong Returns. 9/10

-sighs- I was so disappointed with the ending.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 16, 2011)

Dragon Ball Z Infinite World 7/10


----------



## stavrakas (Jan 17, 2011)

Prince of Persia the forgotten sands:  5/10

Lame story, awful dialogue, a main character who tries and fails at being funny and boring combat. Its only redeeming quality is the platforming, which is great! Forgot to mention that it's also very short (6-7 hours). I feel sorry for anyone who got it at full price, just rent it for a couple of days.


----------



## Vash (Jan 17, 2011)

Super Smash Bros Brawl - 8/10


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2011)

Yugioh 5D's for XBLA - 9/10, so fucking addicting.


----------



## Vash (Jan 20, 2011)

Resident Evil: The Umbrella  Chronicles - 7/10


----------



## Vai (Jan 20, 2011)

Vanquish 8.5/10

fun.as.hell.
Granted most of the time I didn't know what was happening plot-wise, but it was one of the most entertaining shooters I've ever played.

and everything looks slow motion now.


----------



## Captain Fry (Jan 20, 2011)

Plants vs Zombies  7/10

got it on xbox live on a recommendation, and it was totally worth the small price to get... starts off kinda slow but naturally progresses difficulty with most boards... i quite enjoyed it


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jan 20, 2011)

suteF 9/10

A very dark and atmospheric puzzle/platformer game. The puzzles can get very challenging but the visuals and story are what make it the most fun to play.

Caution: Extreme pixelated violence and gore.


----------



## Suwako (Jan 21, 2011)

Crimzon Clover
10/10
The game is super challenging!!! Has awesome graphics! The machanics are superb!and i just can't get bored of it!!!


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 21, 2011)

Sengoku Basara ; Samurai Heroes - 8/10


----------



## DremolitoX (Jan 21, 2011)

Morrowind, "Brorrowind" edition.

8/10

I've been playing this game on and off for like 8 years though and have gone through the story like 25 times, that's why I can't rate it any higher.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 22, 2011)

*The Beatles: Rock Band (Xbox 360):* Really fantastic game. It's extremely psychedelic once you get to the Abbey Road section of the story mode. A lot of the songs are a lot harder than I expected for a Beatles game, but that's a good thing. It wasn't a total bore. 8/10.


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 22, 2011)

Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep (PSP) - 9/10


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 22, 2011)

Tekken 6 8.5/10


----------



## Vai (Jan 23, 2011)

Crackdown 2 - 9/10


Crackdown _freakin_ returns.
the game does not deserve that score. Yet for me.. it kinda does.

Its such a blast to roam around the city, it basically plays like Crackdown 1 with a couple of well-apreciated improvements and upgrades. And its even the same damn city, but now crumbling down, yet I just love the free roaming of this game.
The fodder freaks were amazingly awesome to own, and that "evil" narrator just ... it feels right 


step aside _plot_... again, and just let me have a blast playing a game.


----------



## Vash (Jan 23, 2011)

Mario Kart Wii - 8/10


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 31, 2011)

Kingdom Hearts: Re: Coded (Nintendo DS) - 7/10


----------



## Vash (Jan 31, 2011)

Dead Space: Extraction - 8/10


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 31, 2011)

Tales of Vesperia- 9.5-10


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 31, 2011)

DBRB 2, 8.5/10


----------



## Vai (Feb 3, 2011)

Blur 8.5/10

Very fast, very clusterfuck'ed, very random.

loved it.


----------



## Vash (Feb 3, 2011)

Dead Space 2 - 9/10


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Feb 3, 2011)

Ghost Trick. Rating 9.5/10


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Feb 3, 2011)

GTA IV 10/10

Free Mode FTW


----------



## Dirzzt (Feb 4, 2011)

Kingdom Hearts 8.5/10


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 4, 2011)

Resident Evil 5 8/10


----------



## Black☆Star (Feb 4, 2011)

Return to Castle Wolfenstein - 10/10


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2011)

*Dead Space 2* - 8.5/10 Due to the story being a bit weak.


----------



## Vash (Feb 7, 2011)

Metroid Other M - 7/10


----------



## destinator (Feb 7, 2011)

The Last Story 8/10


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 7, 2011)

Dead Space 2 9/10.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 7, 2011)

Demon's soul 8/10.


----------



## Devil Bringer (Feb 7, 2011)

Dead Space 2: 10/10

Bulletstorm: 8.5/10

Crysis: 8/10

Black Ops: 10/10


----------



## Vai (Feb 8, 2011)

*Borderlands* 9.5/10

My,oh my.
Gazzilion weapons, Gazzilion quests, and well, gazzilion raiders.

Game's amazing, co-op is just too good.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 8, 2011)

*Sonic 3 & Knuckles* - 10/10

Comments:

My God. A game so epic, it needed to be split in two. Sonic 3 and its sequel, Sonic & Knuckles, are fantastic enough on their own, but if you connect the two, you get one of (if not THE) largest 16-bit games of all time. Plus your Chaos Emeralds carry over to the Sonic & Knuckles story, *and* you can transform them into Super Emeralds. The replayability factor of this game extends for (literally) years.

Not to mention Michael Jackson himself wrote the music for Sonic 3. That's kick ass.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzmG0Q9Dg_s[/YOUTUBE]
Not actual MJ lyrics.

Any game that's still unbelievably fun, almost 20 years after its release, deserves no less than a 10.




And since I'll never play it again, I'll give this game a quick mention.

*Sonic the Hedgehog (2006)* - 0.5/10

Comments:



That about sums it up.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 8, 2011)

Saints Row 2. 8/10


----------



## Mihael (Feb 8, 2011)

*Metroid: Other M* - 8/10

While it's no Super Metroid it pretty much stands on its own. Pretty good graphics for a wii game and a decent story even trough they made Samus very annoying until the end of the game when she gets actually badass.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Feb 8, 2011)

Borderlands? 
8.5/10  Love FPS & RPG, this is a great mix. <33


----------



## Awesome (Feb 8, 2011)

Mass Effect 2 (PS3): 10/10

I would take about half of a point off for enjoyment because some things really made me shake my head. We have to pay $15 for content that should have been put into the game just to make some choices? I decided not to and I do not like the default choices, considering how much I played ME1. 

Personal issues aside, this is a perfect game for a PS3 owners that haven't played ME1.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 10, 2011)

*Uncharted: Drake's Fortune (PlayStation 3):* I loved this game so goddamn much! The adventure aspect of it is awesome, the shooter aspect is always a favorite of mine, and I loved the little puzzles here and there you had to do to progress. I'm gonna deduct 1 point because I thought the grenades were highly inaccurate (this fixed it in the 2nd one). 9/10.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 10, 2011)

Borderlands 9/10.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 10, 2011)

Alan Wake - 6.5/10. Storytelling seemed interesting. Although the gameplay was so boring I quit. There was terrible lip flap during cutscenes,that was quite funny.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

*Alan Wake* - 8.5/10 - A great story, fantastic voice-acting. The music was spot-on with a great use of amazing people like Nick Cave, David Bowie, and Poe and the in-game band portrayed by Poets of the Fall. Alan borderlined a sympathetic character while at the same point not being entirely. Barry Wheeler acted as a fantastic side-kick, whether he's an illusion or not. The gameplay makes it incredibly active particularly on Nightmare difficulty - always on the move. Additions from casual radio shows to the eerie out-of-body-experience from televisions just adds to both sides of the atmosphere. It's disappointing it took so long to get it out and the other big negative is how long I'll probably have to wait for a sequel.

The story seemed confusing at first and I can see how some people wouldn't take it seriously when they don't have the appreciation that is needed, particularly for some of the greats like Stephen King's early work and Twin Peaks. But the "TV show" style of the game and the add-ons that were thrown in with the game (albeit a bit too late) made it a fuller experience. The cliffhanger, though, is heart-wrenching, but hopeful at the same time.

*Dead Space 2* - 9.5/10 - Although Dead Space was a fantastic horror experience, so I was excited about this. Dead Space 2 shows the proper way of transitioning from a silent protagonist to someone with more face and voice, unlike games who have butchered beloved characters like Other M did to Samus Aran. Isaac sounds like the average guy he was meant to be, just caught up in something beyond his speed. Dead Space 2 trades off it's horror for more of a psychological-thriller approach. Isaac Clarke has serious fractures in his mind and seeing those spontaneously appear is great addition.

With something as large and... well... sprawling as the Sprawl, the action aspect fits better than the claustrophobic feel of the Ishimura in the first game. Side characters had much more depth to them - Stross was a better addition than Hammond, Kendra, Mercer and Kyne combined from the first game. All in all, it's a great point for the series and promises so much more to come. I think Dead Space found it's niche in a science-fiction world with very vague hints of horror and drama and thrilling action. Isaac Clarke has been one of the better video game protagonists in the past decade. My only complaint is the game seems too short, about as short as the first game, but seeing the amount of detail that went into characters and areas, in every aspect, is great.

The downside is the multiplayer. It feels uninspired, it feels like a gimmick and it feels like Left 4 Dead but not as entertaining. The difference between this, or a game like Bioshock 2 or Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood, is in my opinion by looking at it I don't think the effort that went into the multiplayer detracted from the effort that went into the single player. AC:B less so, but Bioshock 2 is an obvious example where it just failed because they clearly didn't put enough into it (and it's shocking because out of the three, it's the only one that had two different developers working on the aspects).


----------



## Vai (Feb 11, 2011)

Army of two: 40th... day ? I think,
I forgot the name. 7/10,


A bit forgetable, but its a blast with a friend in co-op. so a seven.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Feb 11, 2011)

call of duty mondern war fare 2 8/10


----------



## Nois (Feb 12, 2011)

Final Fantasy X - 9.5/10


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 12, 2011)

Dead Space 2 - 9.8/10. I'm not gonna write a review - I'll just say it was the best non-RTS game I played in a very, very long time. 

Isaac also became one of my favourite characters in a game. Gordon Freeman just got slaughtered.

//HbS


----------



## EvilBunnyChan (Feb 12, 2011)

Naruto Path of the Ninja 1 & 2. I love this game and it's awesome when you battle against someone else you know  10/10 for rating~


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 12, 2011)

COD BO 8/10


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Feb 13, 2011)

Replaying Patapon: Rating 8.5/10

A simple yet fun and addicting game but it lacks some qualities to put it higher on my list... which is where Patapon 2 comes in.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 13, 2011)

*Uncharted 2: Among Thieves (PlayStation 3):* This is truly an amazing game, just like the first one was. The only thing I really dislike is that the end is way too damn hard. The Guardians are almost impossible to kill. Honestly, I still can't beat it. Haven't even tried in like 2 days out of frustration.

*Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit (Xbox 360):* Very, very fun racing game. I love being the cops and fucking people up. Worth playing, but I'm glad I rented it with Gamefly and didn't spend $60 on it. Worth playing, but not owning.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 13, 2011)

Valkyria Chronicles - /10

Bloody superb game, it was! And I only played it for half-hour at least.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 13, 2011)

Assasin's Creed Brotherhood 8/10

I got 70% of the way through and quite. Just got bored. The gameplay is improved from AC 2, but it still gets very repetitive. I got tired of free running around Rome too, and the story is ridiculous. To cap it off, most storyline missions are really boring and feature bad game mechanics like being timed, etc. Have not tried the multiplayer.

Gears of War (I know I'm late)

9/10

Loved it, and i usually don't care for shooters of anytype. Gears was fun, hard but not too hard on casual (for me at least) and didn't really feature those one-time gimmicks you see on shooters lately. Only one car level and that wasn't even too bad. Really fun game, playing the second now.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 13, 2011)

Raging Blast 2-Disappointing straight booty dick game however graphics and ultimates were entertaining 2/10

Phoenix Wright-Damn this was way better than I thought it would be 10/10 highly recommend


----------



## DjChopper24 (Feb 13, 2011)

Persona 4 - 4/10
Shadow Hearts Convenant 9/10


----------



## Gabe (Feb 13, 2011)

Fable III i liked it better then part two  8/10


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 13, 2011)

COD WOW 7.5/10


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 13, 2011)

*Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit (Xbox 360):* This game was fun for all of a day. I Achievement hunted for as long as I could. It gave me a massive headache, I rage quit, and I put it in the mailbox for the mail person to send back to Gamefly tomorrow. I'm gonna give it a 6/10, just because it can be fun, but it can be really fucking frustrating, too.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 14, 2011)

NBA Live 10 8/10


----------



## Vyse (Feb 15, 2011)

Mass Effect 2:

8/10. It's really a nice game, but I expected way more after all that hype.


----------



## Wolfarus (Feb 15, 2011)

Etrian Odssey 3 : The Drowned City

Still playing it. So far, ill give it a 3.75 / 5

Mainly for lack of character animations (its supposed to be an old-schoolish JRPG, and i understand this. But given its a DS title, they could have at least given the characters you interact with more then -1- cutout graphic as you talk to them) and lack of PC customization. (again w/ the single-graphic cutout, even when you equip various armors, wepons)


----------



## Shoddragon (Apr 13, 2011)

Tactics Ogre: Knights of Lodis: 8.5/10. was really fun


----------



## Gnome (Apr 13, 2011)

Rift - 7/10. Definitely a solid good MMO, but I find myself bored of MMO's now and couldn't play for long.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2011)

Last game I beat: Hexyz Force - 7/10

Fun game, bit short (though it doubles in length given the two playthroughs you can do), bit easy, but overall really enjoyable.

Last game I played: Jeanne D'arc - 7.5/10 (so far)

So far so good. Pretty easy but very enjoyable. There are some instances of difficulty, though nothing that cannot be overcome with 20 minutes of level up.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 13, 2011)

*MvC3* 6.5/10 : water down fighter with terrible balanced issues and it is not even better that TvC which is in a inferior console and with more modes. Capcom.. smh.....


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 13, 2011)

Do visual novels count? If yes, then *G-Senjou no Maou* gets a *9/10* from me. The only thing that's not amazing about is the artwork... it's not bad, just not my style.

If not, then *Split/Second: Velocity* gets a *8.5/10* from me. I didn't enjoy a racing game so much for a looooong time. Pretty hard sometimes, fast, and dear God the epic explosions  it captures the feeling of a B-grade FearFactor-type TV show perfectly. There are also two very nice game modes - Air Strike and Death Trucks.
There are minor performance issues, and some animations could use a little bit of more work. Besides that, awesome.

//HbS


----------



## Naruto (Apr 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Last game I played: Jeanne D'arc - 7.5/10 (so far)
> 
> So far so good. Pretty easy but very enjoyable. There are some instances of difficulty, though nothing that cannot be overcome with 20 minutes of level up.



Jeanne D'arc was a decent Tactical RPG. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Shoddragon (Apr 13, 2011)

of course visual novels count. they are a game. any sort of flash game ( links would be preferred) counts as well.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, the problem is VNs aren't really games. That's a whole new type of medium.

//HbS


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 14, 2011)

Homefront - 7/10

A lot of people talk shit about the campaign being too short and I can see where they'e coming from, but I found it satisfying, despite the length. Also, it's got re-playability if you want those Achievements/Trophies. The online multi-player is alright. Kinda pisses me off more than it makes me happy, but it's okay.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 15, 2011)

Dead Space 2 - 9/10

An improvement over the first one for sure. Isaac getting a voice didn't bother me like I thought it would. Imo the best survival horror game out there.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 19, 2011)

Red Dead Redemption: 9.5/10

I can without a doubt say its better than any GTA game. It has a solid story, pretty great gameplay with good missions overall. It was consistently enjoyable, no real low point, which is fairly rare for a game to accomplish for me.


----------



## Skylit (Apr 19, 2011)

Batman: Arkham Asylum - 9/10

Sometimes the fighting system had it's flaws.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 19, 2011)

Deus Ex - 9/10

It took me a while to complete this, but man was it worth it. The A.I. had it's fair share of problems, but taking that away it still had an interesting, great story and setting, variable gameplay, a nice blend of genres... the list goes on and on.
This was very rich in content. And the lenght. It really surprised me how long this was.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 19, 2011)

9 Hours 9 Persons 9 Doors: 9/10

One of the greatest puzzle games out on the DS. The puzzles start off simple but eventually get more difficult throughout the later areas. Multiple endings leave you wanting to play the game over and over again till you see the true ending. Highly recommend it to anyone who has a DS and is in need of a puzzle game with an amazing story.


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2011)

AudioSurf:  Fun little game to pass time with.  Playing on Elite can be exhilarating especially when you are being propelled through the track at extreme speeds and are attempting to avoid all the gray blocks.

8//10


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Apr 19, 2011)

Crysis 2 - 7.2/10


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 19, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Red Dead Redemption: 9.5/10
> 
> I can without a doubt say its better than any GTA game. It has a solid story, pretty great gameplay with good missions overall. It was consistently enjoyable, no real low point, which is fairly rare for a game to accomplish for me.


I've just started recently going back and doing the challenges. I also have to find that guy who starts the California stranger task.


----------



## Vai (Apr 19, 2011)

Fable 2; Good game with briliant ideas but ultimately brought down by average gameplay.

8/10

okay, 8.5/10 with a friend, it was a fun idea to let someone else join you in your quest.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 19, 2011)

MK Demo 8/10


----------



## Gnome (Apr 23, 2011)

Top Spin 4 - Still my favorite sports franchise. 9/10


----------



## VioNi (Apr 23, 2011)

Resident Evil Outbreak File 1. 8/10 I love the game.


----------



## Majinvergil (Apr 23, 2011)

castlevania lord of shadows  8/10


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Apr 23, 2011)

Mortal Kombat 9

9.5/10


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 23, 2011)

NCAA 2007 7/10


----------



## 115 (Apr 25, 2011)

Portal 2 - 9.2/10 - An incredibly fun yet challenging game, especially fun with a friend online.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 25, 2011)

Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance. 10/10 Great story, great strategy system, fun game overall


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 25, 2011)

Ape Escape 9/10.


----------



## Krory (Apr 25, 2011)

Recently...

Castlevania: Lords of Shadow (Reverie, the DLC): 9/10

Deadly Premonition: 8/10 (but I'm not far into it so subject to change)

Gears of War 3 (multiplayer beta): 10/10


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 25, 2011)

Mortal Kombat 9: 

9/10


----------



## Gnome (Apr 26, 2011)

Vanquish - 7.5/10. It was good however nothing too exceptional.


----------



## Thedevilshandgun (Apr 26, 2011)

Crysis 2 is a very good game inwhich  I would have to give it a 76/100

  The game froze many times early on into the story, not a lot of weapon selection for the online.
  correct me if I am wrong but I have only been able to see four-five maps for the online mode peir 17; a rooftop level with greenhouses, skylne and parking garage and one with a lighthouse to one end.


----------



## Majinvergil (Apr 26, 2011)

Mortal Kombat 9 
9/10


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 27, 2011)

Assassin's creed II


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 27, 2011)

Sin & Punishment: Succesor of the skies 8/10

Great game tough hard as hell and a bit short. I couldnt test the co-op.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 27, 2011)

Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney - 8/10

B


----------



## Dolohov27 (Apr 27, 2011)

Angry Birds 9/10.


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 27, 2011)

Yggdra Union 5/10.
Fucking slow dialogue and unskippable cutscenes, with slow battles too.
The battle system is crap btw, just makes the whole process annoying.


----------



## Suhoon (Apr 28, 2011)

Okami (Wii version), 9/10
I really enjoyed the game. :33


----------



## Noitora (Apr 28, 2011)

Left For Dead 2

Fun online 7/10


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 28, 2011)

8/10: wish I could unlock those missing characters, its the reason I keep playing.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 4, 2011)

Prototype:
Sure it's graphics and story are not that strong,but the gameplay is very good and fast-paced. Had a lot of fun playing it.
Rating: 8.4/10


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 5, 2011)

last game i played and beat was uncharted 2 (got it really late) 

it was great 8.5/10
cant wait for the third one :33


----------



## Gnome (May 5, 2011)

Enslaved Odyssey to the West: 4/10, an attempt at a good story covered in a pile of shitty gameplay. Only 2 hours in and there was nothing but repetition, fuck this game.


----------



## Divine Death (May 9, 2011)

*Pokemon White* (Nintendo DS) - 9/10


----------



## Gnome (May 9, 2011)

LittleBigPlanet 2: 7/10 - While I wasn't too enthused about it after not liking the first very well, this one was somewhat better.


----------



## Helix (May 10, 2011)

Gonna throw down a few I recently played.

*Portal 2 (PC)* - 10/10
Excellent story, great voice-acting, good pacing, interesting level design, and intriguing puzzles mechanics. Only negative would be it that the puzzles were not incredibly hard, but definitely harder than Portal 1. Also, Co-op is simply fun. 
*
Need For Speed Hot Pursuit (PC)* - 9/10
I am surprised how much fun I am having with this game, which I didn't think I would like at all. The only thing keeping it from being a 10 out of 10 is the crappy, limited car list.

*Medal of Honor Airborne (PC)* - 8/10
This game is a bit dated now, but I enjoy this better than the modern crap EA put out last year. I much prefer the older MoH games set during WW2.


----------



## ??? (May 10, 2011)

Portal 2 - 10/10


----------



## Bit Sean (May 11, 2011)

Castlevania: Lords of Shadow 8/10
   It's a shameless ripoff of other action games, true, but it does it pretty damn well. Plus it looks so ridiculously gorgeous that I can't bring myself to rate it any less.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 12, 2011)

BioShock: 10/10

Great guns, fighting and atmosphere along with an above average storyline made better by its pretty good world history told through the recordings. Its length was good considering the type of game it is and it has fairly strong replay value. There was no point in the game where I wasn't having fun. The only significant flaw in the game was that the enemies became repetitive in the later half of the game. Would have really liked for there to be more than just charging big daddy and rifle+proximity mine big daddy.


----------



## Krory (May 12, 2011)

*Lego Pirates of the Caribbean* (8.5/10)

A few glitches but very fun, as all Lego games really. Great mini-sword fights, and Lego Jack Sparrow is awesome. Makes me psyched for the new movie. Either way. Second best of the Lego games so far (Star Wars tops it, naturally).

Fuck judgmental people. Lego games kick ass.


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 19, 2011)

*Bioshock 2   9.5/10*

great game, never played the first Bioshock and i just started this one, so ill probably go out and purchase the first one as well. Playing as a big daddy is interesting, although little sisters creep the hell out of me


----------



## Gnome (May 19, 2011)

The first one is better, you should have played it first, makes it easier to realize the flaws in number 2. I played them back to back for my first time playing Bioshock.


----------



## Suzie (May 20, 2011)

*portal 2:* 10/10.

got this for my birthday yesterday and it's _amazing_. 

*dragon age 2:* 9/10

great game! some of the battles later on in the game frustrated me to no end but that was probably because i didn't know what the hell i was doing since i've never played the first game or origins. regardless of my frustration, i _loved_ the battles, the characters, and the story so yepppppppppp.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 20, 2011)

Dissidia 012 - 9/10

Definitely an addicting game. Already spent more than 200 hours on this just to build characters I want to use against other players.

-1 for the lack of true online feature.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 20, 2011)

La Noire 9/10


----------



## Krory (May 20, 2011)

Gnome said:


> The first one is better, you should have played it first, makes it easier to realize the flaws in number 2. I played them back to back for my first time playing Bioshock.



This, pretty much. Play Bioshock 2 first also takes away from appreciation in some moments of the first game. Namely...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Playing as a Big Daddy.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 28, 2011)

L.A. Noire - 9/10

Almost a perfect fucking game. The only thing that truly pisses me off are the last 2 Achievements I need and cannot get.


----------



## Litho (May 28, 2011)

MORTAL KOMBAT

100/100


----------



## Divine Death (May 28, 2011)

*Shining Force: The Sword of Hajya*/*Shining Force Gaiden 2* (Game Gear) - 8/10

Best Game Gear game I played so far.


----------



## Krory (May 28, 2011)

Started playing Borderlands again.

8.5/10 (playing with someone else)

6.5/10 (playing by yourself)


----------



## Soul (May 28, 2011)

Mario Kart: Double Dash!!

9/10


----------



## The Boss (May 28, 2011)

*Limbo - 8/10*:  Interesting concept, fun game, and pretty chill.


----------



## crazy monkey (May 29, 2011)

shift 2 i give it 10/10 for racing and 5/10 for unique vinyl customization it leaves a lotto to be desired


----------



## Vonocourt (May 29, 2011)

*Gran Turismo 5-C+*

I don't know if you know this, but the interface design in this game is kind of fucked.


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 24, 2011)

*New Super Mario Bros. Wii* (Wii) - 9/10


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Jun 24, 2011)

Been playing through FF XIII for the 2nd time recently. I give it 8/10
Good story line, interesting world, great characters, phenomenal soundtrack and brilliant gameplay.

The only problems I really had were that there was no easy way of getting money, the equipment upgrading system was extremely tedious. Finally they could have added more missions and optional battles for the second half of the game but other than that it was a great game.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 24, 2011)

Back To The Future : The Game. Eps 5.

9/10.

The storyline is everything.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 24, 2011)

Halo Reach - 9000/10

Fun co-op is fun


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2011)

F.E.A.R. 3.

As a fanboy, I say 9/10.

On average, I'd say 8/10.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 24, 2011)

Bad Company 2

8/10


----------



## Gnome (Jun 24, 2011)

Lego Harry Potter - 7/10. Lego games are Lego games.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 24, 2011)

AC Brotherhood: *9/10*

The storyline was rather short and only one city to go through instead of the traditional three or four. Had lots of content though. In other respects very much the same as AC2.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 24, 2011)

Tetris for the NES:

*9/10*


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 25, 2011)

*L.A. Noire (Xbox 360):* I beat this game a while ago. The week it came out, actually. I just played the newest DLC case, though. Not too bad. Nice to play it again. 8/10.


----------



## Rios (Jun 25, 2011)

D.I.R.T 3 - 2/10
piece of shit special events

Hunted The Demons Forge - 5/10
bah.......

Dungeon Siege 3 - 7/10
beat it once and never look back again

King's Bounty Crossworlds - 8/10
you have to spend so much time on this one but its damn addicting

F.E.A.R. 3 - 9/10
the shooting never disappoints plus less boo scares give it +1 in my book


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 25, 2011)

Planescape: Torment - 9/10


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jun 25, 2011)

Fist of the North Star: Ken's Rage 7,5/10


----------



## Jena (Jun 25, 2011)

Red Dead Redemption- 9.5/10
Not the first time I've played this game, though.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 25, 2011)

Descent 1 with Rebirth installed.
10/10

//HbS


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 25, 2011)

9/10 Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings


----------



## Prototype (Jun 25, 2011)

Gran Turismo 5 - 7.5/10


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 25, 2011)

FEAR 3

8/10


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 30, 2011)

Portal 2 - 9/10

Dragged at some points, but overall brilliant game.


----------



## bachaa (Jun 30, 2011)

Tales of Vesperia

9/10


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 30, 2011)

Z.H.P. Unlosing Ranger vs Darkdeath Evilman 10/10 it's perfect.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jun 30, 2011)

Warriors Orochi 2 7.5/10

would have been highter if not for the annoying slowdown


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 30, 2011)

Football Manager 2011 - 10/10


----------



## Dr Glove MD (Jun 30, 2011)

Prince of Persia: Sand of Time

Pc Port so it had a few issues with the controls. But overall solid game.


----------



## Rios (Jun 30, 2011)

Team Fortress 2
9.5/10


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 30, 2011)

Mortal Kombat
9/10


----------



## Kei (Jun 30, 2011)

Sonic Unleashed Wii -5/10


----------



## Gnome (Jul 3, 2011)

Dragon Age 2: 8.5/10

I actually enjoyed it more than the first, mostly because being a character with actual dialogue feels more immersive. Also the quicker gameplay made it more console friendly and I played it on 360. I played the first on both the 360 and PC, I feel like I made the right choice with a console for this game (Origins was clearly superior on pc though).


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2011)

Suikoden V:  9/10.


----------



## Corruption (Jul 4, 2011)

Infamous 2: 9/10.


----------



## Daedus (Jul 4, 2011)

Shadows of the Damned:  5/10

The witty banter between Garcia and Johnson throughout their journey into hell is very entertaining, but it really doesn't make up for the fact that the game is so linear it's practically on rails and the combat is stale and repetitive.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 4, 2011)

OoT 3D 10/10


----------



## Agitation (Jul 4, 2011)

ACBrotherhood: 9/10

Then played 

ACII: 8/10 wasn't as good as Brothergood I thought.

Now playing Dynasty Warriors Gundam 3 which so far is 5/10 at most.


----------



## SilverBaller (Jul 4, 2011)

Fear 3: 4/10
Garbage...So dull and boring, that I couldn't even finish it.The first one was so much better.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 4, 2011)

Gray Matter - 7.5/10: a rare decent quest/adventure game in these days.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 4, 2011)

Fable on Xbox 10/10 awesome game


----------



## FakePeace (Jul 4, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> Fable on Xbox 10/10 awesome game



Fable 3? Or the first one?


Recently I played Dante's Inferno. Probably one of the best Hack'n'Slay for the 360. 7/10 overall.


----------



## Twinsen (Jul 4, 2011)

God of War

8/10


----------



## Furious George (Jul 4, 2011)

Mortal Kombat (ps3 360)

*9/10*


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 5, 2011)

Heavenly Sword - 7/10

The combat system was such a pussy. The last boss pisses me off so bad that I could have hold my knees like a little child and cry like a bitch. 

At least it was over........


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2011)

Naruto ultimate ninja storm 2 

9/10.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 5, 2011)

*Red Factiom Armagedoon *- 9/10
Amazing game, could've been better, but still awesome and highly enjoyable. I won't write a review this time - 1AM. Gotta sleep.

//HbS


----------



## Furious George (Jul 9, 2011)

*Infamous 2* 

*8.5/10*

Good stuff.


----------



## Dirzzt (Jul 10, 2011)

Dragon age II

8.5/10


----------



## rgordon82 (Jul 10, 2011)

FFXIII - 9/10
Naruto Storm 2 - 8/10


----------



## Jesus Date (Jul 10, 2011)

Gran Turismo 5

I have put god knows how many hours into the game and still play about an hour daily and despite its obvious flaws (Standard Cars with upscaled ugly textures, horrible Menu, No dynamic weather selectable on many tracks)
it has such a good racing engine that brings so much joy like I haven't had in a long time.

8/10


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 10, 2011)

Crysis 2. 9/10

I was gonna give it 6/7 but then I realized I was just being a fanboy of the first game. Crysis 2 is a good game (even though it became a corridor-like shooter) so Im not gonna bitch no mo...


----------



## Gnome (Jul 10, 2011)

Team Fortress 2 - 9/10. Damn this game is addicting.


----------



## SilverBaller (Jul 10, 2011)

Half Life 2: 10/10
 Even though it came out in 2004, it's still far superior to all modern "fps" games...


----------



## Myri (Jul 12, 2011)

Spyro 2 8/10


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 12, 2011)

Resident evil 5 for PS3. 7/10


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 12, 2011)

Played ME2 again. 

10/10


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 12, 2011)

beat infamous 2

8/10

those damn camera angles pissed me off so much towards the end 
otherswise i loved the game, much better than the second


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 12, 2011)

Batman (Game Boy) - 6/10

Floaty jump controls = yeah. Good music, though.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jul 12, 2011)

Dead Space: Extraction

8.5/10

Good gameplay, I expected it to be scarier tho.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 12, 2011)

Mask of the Betrayer 8.5/10 

Probably the best to come out of Neverwinter Nights 2 with a solid story, voice acting, dungeon designs and excellent use of the forgotten realms lore. Problem is the engine and most of all the god awful camera. And a number of gameplay bugs that remains unfixed to this day.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 16, 2011)

L.A. Noire - 7/10. It had a good premise but could have been executed better. It suffered from Assassins Creed 1 syndrome of rinsing and repeating of only 4 things to make up the entire gameplay.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 16, 2011)

Xenosaga Episode 1 - 7.5/10. The second part of the game dissapointed me quite a bit.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 17, 2011)

God of War 3

8/10

I really enjoyed it, it was vastly more exciting than the first two, and the gameplay was solid.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 17, 2011)

Infamous. 8/10.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 24, 2011)

Red Dead Redemption - 6.5/10. Such a bland and uninspired game when it comes to story development and (especially) characters. Only few first hours were good, but after Bonnie missions and a couple of old crook's missions (his quirks quckly got old) had ended the game quickly became boring. It took me more than 3 weeks to finish the game as it was hard to sit through more than a 2-3 missions in a day.

Good thing I hadn't bought it.


----------



## Agitation (Jul 24, 2011)

^Same thoughts, I can't bring myself to play any further than Armadillo.

Toy Story 3. 7/10. Very good movie adaption, probably one of the best I think. Got a easy platinum trophy for it.


----------



## Oppip (Jul 24, 2011)

Super Mario 64-7.2/10. Amazing for it's time but it now had been seriously outclassed by the new Mario games.

And no I don't play on my N64 often.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 27, 2011)

Bulletstorm - 7.5/10

The skillshot system with the addition of new guns spread out throughout the game made for good gameplay pacing. And the story was surprisingly pretty good, considering how much the advertisement lead the game on to look extremely immature.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 27, 2011)

Batman AA GOTY -8/10

If I had a 3DTV, I would give it a 10/10.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 27, 2011)

Played the Homefront MP Demo.

8/10 - Surprisingly, I found it to be pretty fun. More fun than Frontlines: FoW.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 28, 2011)

Assassin's Creed II 7.5/10


----------



## 115 (Jul 29, 2011)

Bastion (XBLA game) quite original and the narration is good, solid 8.5/10
Just Cause 2 - Lots of fun, 9/10


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 29, 2011)

LA NOIRE 9/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2011)

Bahamut Lagoon - 7.5/10 currently


The story is a bit weak, but everything else is good. The dragon stuff is a little complex though.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 29, 2011)

Tekken 6 8/10


----------



## 115 (Jul 30, 2011)

From Dust (XBLA) 9.5/10 - awesome game, lots of fun, and graphics are incredible considering it's an arcade title.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 30, 2011)

Dragon Age 2 : Legacy (DLC) - 88/100


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 30, 2011)

*Alice Madness Returns-B-*
Lovely art-style wrapped around gameplay that while solid, cannot sustain the lengthy single player...and I still have about a quarter of the game to go.


----------



## Majinvergil (Jul 31, 2011)

Prtotype.8/10
its no Infamous, but still a great game

Assasins creed 9/10
way better then the 1st one

Batman AA 9/10
best comic game of this gen


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

Tekken 6-8/10

Very enjoyable.


----------



## Majinvergil (Aug 4, 2011)

Catherine 8.5/10  

the only problems I had with it were the camara angles.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 4, 2011)

Dragon Age II-7/10


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 4, 2011)

Call of Duty Black Ops 7/10
what a clusterfuck


----------



## Mozq (Aug 4, 2011)

Heroes of Newerth 7/10


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 4, 2011)

Played Halo Reach. So much fun/10

Then played MW2. Fuck it/10


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Aug 4, 2011)

infamous 2... 9/10... dragon ball raging blast 2... 1/10.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 5, 2011)

Beat inFamous 2 today, I give it a solid 8/10. I don't like how black and white the morality is, but eh. The gameplay had good pacing and I loved the comic book style cutscenes.


----------



## Mozq (Aug 5, 2011)

Starcraft 2 9/10, can't get much better.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 5, 2011)

inFamous 2

8.5/10

Amazing game, however it lacks gameplay diversity and content unless you play through both Karmas


----------



## Masurao (Aug 5, 2011)

Dead Space 2: 8.5/10


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 5, 2011)

Dynasty warriors strikeforce 7/10


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 5, 2011)

Played some Black Ops.

MP today gets a mutha fudgin 6/10


----------



## Majinvergil (Aug 5, 2011)

Splinter cell conviction 8/10

Shadows of the dammed 7/10
I'm actully getting tired of this whole "chase your wife through hell"


----------



## Gnome (Aug 12, 2011)

Mortal Kombat 8/10

A Mortal Kombat game I actually liked. Though it got a bit boring after a while.


----------



## Fassy (Aug 12, 2011)

LA Noire 9/10
Loved playing as Jack more than I did as Cole.


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 25, 2011)

*Earthbound* (SNES) - 9/10


----------



## Krory (Aug 25, 2011)

Hydrophobia.

Only played 400 MSP. Was pretty damn good for an arcade title.

8/10.


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 19, 2011)

*Mega Man Zero 4* (Game Boy Advance) - 7/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

Been playing Disgaea 4.


So far, I'd give it a 7/10. It is kind of generic. But the more I play the more I like it.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 19, 2011)

AC II-7/10


----------



## Krory (Sep 19, 2011)

Dead Island - 5/10

I want my money back.

Thankfully I didn't spend any money.


----------



## SilverBaller (Sep 19, 2011)

Dead Island
4/10 -Garbage...


----------



## Krory (Sep 19, 2011)

Dead Island - 3/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

Is Dead Island really that bad?  I thought it was gonna be decent.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Sep 22, 2011)

assassins creed brotherhood 9.5


----------



## lathia (Sep 22, 2011)

Tactics Ogre PSP. 8/10


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 22, 2011)

dead space 2
10/10 everything was badass about it including multiplayer


Krory said:


> Dead Island - 5/10
> 
> I want my money back.
> 
> Thankfully I didn't spend any money.





Krory said:


> Dead Island - 3/10





SilverBaller said:


> Dead Island
> 4/10 -Garbage...



ok you guys are gonna have to explain cause that game looked badass


----------



## Myri (Sep 22, 2011)

MegaMan 10 - 8/10


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Sep 22, 2011)

Got two new games yesterday. I never learn.

Dead Island - Okay, I admit. The beginning had me hooked. Paradise resort turning into disaster. But zombie fanatic as I am, the game didn't *click* for me. Where are the hordes from L4D and L4D2? Get to this point, get minor missions, and oh, look out for the three zombies right ahead. If you're unlucky, they might be five, maybe even ten. Liked the workbench, though. 3/5

El Shaddai: Ascension of the Metatron - What the shell is this? After all the talk about stunning visuals and amazing gameplay, what showed up? A fantasyworld (I thought the angels went down to earth, but maybe it looked different back in the days) that seems to confuse "stunning visuals" with "bright colors and surrealistic settings" and battles that consisted of buttonmashing. Don't get me started on the enemies. 1/5

I'm getting picky. But seriously..


----------



## dream (Sep 22, 2011)

Super Crate Box

7/10

I would rate it higher if only it let me change the controls, hate using the arrow keys.


----------



## Lmao (Sep 22, 2011)

Downloading Dead Island atm,is it really that bad?


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 22, 2011)

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2

6/10 

Average shooter, boring these days without a full party.


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 22, 2011)

Vampire: The Masquerade-Bloodlines

8/10

One of my top 5 games of all time, warts and all.


----------



## Rios (Sep 22, 2011)

Dead Island - 6/10 only because it bugged and I walked around in a constant rage mode. Stopped right after I talked with someone though.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 22, 2011)

Spiderman 3-5/10


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 22, 2011)

Persona 4      9.5/10 

An extremely refreshing jrpg experience.


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 31, 2011)

Sonic Generations (PS3) - 8/10


----------



## Krory (Dec 31, 2011)

L.A. Noire - 9/10


----------



## Vice (Dec 31, 2011)

MW3 - 8/10


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 - 6/10


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 31, 2011)

Deus Ex: HR

9/10


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 1, 2012)

Assasin's creed: Brotherhood


----------



## Byrd (Jan 1, 2012)

Battlefield 3 *9.5/10 (Multi player rules)*


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 1, 2012)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim

FUS-RO-DAH/10


----------



## Gnome (Jan 1, 2012)

Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword.

7.8/10


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 25, 2012)

Sonic Blast (Game Gear) - D+


----------



## Gnome (Jan 25, 2012)

Portal 2 - 10/10. One of only 3 games I've ever given that score to.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 25, 2012)

Valkyria Chronicles 2
8/10
Great battle system, functional in a lighthearted way plot, and a hell of a lot of random drop grinding that brings down the experience as a whole.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 26, 2012)

Ogre Battle - 8/10

Great game with minor flaws. New patch fixes some of those, but it's still complicated and difficult.


----------



## Vault (Jan 26, 2012)

Skyrim 

10/10


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 26, 2012)

inFamous 2-9/10


----------



## Stripes (Jan 26, 2012)

KHII - 9/10


----------



## Kanali (Jan 26, 2012)

Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3 8.5/10

Great fighter, its pretty balanced and you can do great with pretty much any character (although it gets harder and harder to use your "crappy" character of choice the tougher your opponents get, and some characters are easy to learn and use while also being some of the most powerful in the game *cough* Wesker *cough*). Still the gap between the "worst" and "best" character isn't all that big and not nearly as huge as in MvC 2. My biggest problem with it is the online, which is often laggy in various degrees (even if you're playing someone from the same country). I also would have liked so see some of my favorite characters make the cut as opposed so some of the other more questionable (in my opinion) choices, but that really doesn't make the game any worse and there's bound to be a minimum of 3 characters for everyone.


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 26, 2012)

Sonic the Hedgehog 2 (Master System) - B-


----------



## ssjsuperman (Jan 26, 2012)

batman arkham city 9/10


----------



## Antlion6 (Jan 27, 2012)

Dark Souls - 8.3-8.8/10

A fun game. Lots of depth which I can see myself playing again. Online PvP is good fun, whilst laggy with some balance issues. The difficulty makes each encounter fun, and its refreshing to play a game that is capable of killing you frequently.

Biggest gripe has to be the lack of information.  Some elements of the game, like summoning, humanity, and other factors pretty central to the game are simply not explained, meaning that early on you play Dark Souls in one hand and the Wiki in the other to tell you why the hell your rolling so slow, which often leads to some form of spoiler.

Aside from that, definitely one of the better games I have played this year.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 27, 2012)

Abobo's Big Adventure 10/10


----------



## Vice (Jan 27, 2012)

God of War 3 - 9/10


----------



## Furious George (Jan 28, 2012)

Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask

*9.5/10*


----------



## Rios (Jan 28, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> Abobo's Big Adventure 10/10



haha didnt know you play flash games 

Serious Sam 3 - 8/10


----------



## Praetor (Jan 28, 2012)

Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together

6/10

God damn this game. For every genius element of design or great story moment, there is an equally awful thing to balance it out. Level up classes instead of characters, good idea. Starting all new classes at level 1, bad idea. Crafting system where you use trash materials to make useful ones, good idea. Crafting system where you can only make one of anything at a time, with a five second animation in between each creation, and also there is a chance it will fail and use up all your resources for nothing, bad, bad, BAD idea. It's frustrating how it squanders its potential.


----------



## Angelus (Jan 29, 2012)

*Mirror's Edge - 9/10*

I have no idea why I didn't play it back in 2008, it's a fantastic game with great art design. 7 Euros well spent.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 29, 2012)

Phantasy Star Online 2 

3/10


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2012)

I've been replaying ME1 and ME2 a lot recently so I'll exempt those and go with the last NEW game I played:

Eat Lead: The Return of Matt Hazard

7.5/10

For the first half, the game is pretty fun but after a while, it gets sort of tedious when there's nothing "new" to the game as I sometimes expect from shooters. But the game has a lot of character and is easily one of the most entertaining, writing wise (and voice acting), that I've played. It's pretty graphically dull, as well, but Matt Hazard is simply hilarious. It's a wonderful parody and commentary on games today, and a lot of what Matt Hazard is is what Duke Nukem Forever should have been. Though a lot of that was made easier but its blatant, flat-out breaking of the fourth wall from the very start of the game. The voice talents of Neil Patrick Harris and Will Arnett (never thought I'd say that) really sell the humor.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2012)

Pokemon White

9/10?


----------



## Jesus Date (Feb 4, 2012)

Dark Souls 8/10

I had mad fun with this game. rolled two characters, beat it both times and now I don't want to touch for a while. Combat is pretty much the best I have ever experienced.
Level design ist top notch (<3 paintetd world) and so is the artstyle.

The reason why it doesn't receive a 10 from me is the fucking input lag that still occurs from time to time and the horrible lag/netcode when pvping.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 4, 2012)

Muv Luv Alt.. 10/10 in all seriousness 

Even though this is a VN.. It will hit you with every emotion you can feel.. If you have played/read the first two games.. even if you do like any of the characters.. you will be accustom to them as this is the creators wish.. then you are thrown into a world that is literally hell.. 

its a fantastic coming of age story fill with Love and Life as well as courage and sacrifice.. it has tons of action and everything is explained.. be warn that people will die even the ones you grow attach to are not safe


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 4, 2012)

Sengoku Basara: Samurai Heroes

9.5/10                     .


----------



## Bonney (Feb 4, 2012)

Dragonball Ultimate Tenkaichi - 3/10

Decided to rent this game when I saw it in the local video store. I was a massive dragonball fan for some time in the past. However the game is pretty damn lousy. I mean the majority of the game is QTE based combat, which is atrocious when it is actually meant to be a fighting game. The free flowing battles of the older Budokai and Budokai Tenkaichi were perfect for the series, while this has barely any actual combat going on. Once you've played 5-6 characters you know nearly all of them, with very little variation. The story mode as expected was pretty much a rehash for the millionth time. Was hoping for a decent (not expecting a perfect game) dragonball game, but it really let me down.


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 11, 2012)

Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors (Nintendo DS) - A


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 11, 2012)

Final Fantasy 13-2 
5/10


----------



## Missing_Nin (Feb 11, 2012)

skyrim

7/10


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2012)

Mass Effect 3 Demo

10/10


----------



## Gnome (Feb 11, 2012)

Is it the demo where you save some female Krogan or something, and you fight a robot at the end?


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2012)

Yeah.

And the beginning Vancouver mission with Anderson.

But the CC is so awesome now. Music is so beautiful. Voice acting, even though all the same people, just seems so much better. DICE's involvement with the sound-effects and recoil of the guns is obvious and improves it by far.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 11, 2012)

I haven't played the Vancouver mission yet, I guess I'll check it out when it comes out. I'm oddly not super hyped for ME3 yet, maybe it'll help.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 12, 2012)

The darkness II demo. 9/10.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 20, 2012)

Deus Ex: Human Revolution

Good game. A worthy follow up to the first game. Problems were how the game structure and levels were close to the original at some points. Some parts felt almost like they've been copied panel-to-panel, like "hey I've seen this before". Unfortunately the AI was also bad as in the first game. And wasn't too fond of the boss battles too. Still, it was a solid game.

8/10


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2012)

*BioShock*

Had a cool atmosphere and some nice scares. The combat system was pretty fun too. The morality was a bit too simplified though, and it was pretty easy.

A-


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 20, 2012)

Mega Man X2 (SNES) - B


----------



## zenieth (Feb 20, 2012)

Deus Ex: Human Revolution

A-

those boss fights and the last level really drop the score.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Feb 20, 2012)

Skyrim V - 9/10

I've been playing this game ever since Nov, and I never tire of it. Playing five chars, switching between them when I feel like it. Not even the random moment where the game decides to freeze and make me lose an hour deters me. Sniping enemies with a Daedric Bow, blasting them with a combo of Fireball and Icestorm, or going melee against a Giant or two, it's good fun.

This is how an RPG is to be done.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2012)

WWE 12-7/10


----------



## Helix (Feb 20, 2012)

Alan Wake - 8.5/10

The game is fantastic, but it slowly starts to become repetitive halfway through the game. The storytelling is top-notch, which was the only thing forcing me to complete the game.


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 21, 2012)

Mega Man X3 (PS1) - B-


----------



## Furious George (Feb 23, 2012)

_Batman: Arkham City_

Wow, that was an amazing game. I always thought Arkham Asylum was just a tad overrated but I feel like this game is the Dark Knight fully realized. Loved it. 

*9.5/10*


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

*Alan Wake's American Nightmare*

I won't lie. My personal score is a 10/10. I loved every single thing about it but I am also a huge fan of the original. Their parody of pulp fiction and sci-fi television shows like The Twilight Zone right down to the cheesy yet still omniscient dialogue was witty and brilliant, as well as the monologues from the Rod Serling caricature.

The manuscript pages found narrated by Matthew Porretta added a great feel that was much more immersive, and the actual content of the pages provided wonderful insight into Alan's emotional state as well as a bit about Alan before his "fall", the existence of Mr. Scratch, and also about the Taken and Dark Presence. Also, it gives a very concise answer to how Alan Wake ends (and don't worry! There's some info about Barry, as well as Tor and Odin there as well!).

Sam Lake's overall writing and direction of the game is still fantastic, the few problems I had with gameplay were fixed (namely Alan getting winded so easily). The portrayal of Mr. Scratch was positively phenomenal and addictive. Finding TV sets in the game to watch his actions and verbally harassing taunts towards Alan were something so unnecessary but such a wonderful addition. The usage of live-action in the opening, ending, and a few in-between scenes kind of hooked me in - it was great to see Ilkka Villi make a return as both Alan Wake and Mr. Scratch in the live-action scenarios.

There is a repetition in the game areas but I felt how they were handled was great, playing directly into the story and made it not only forgivable for me but also well-used. The use of licensed music from Poets of the Fall again and some Kasabian on top of their own original score is a wonderful combination, just like the original game.

The 1200MSP price-tag was kind of scary but don't regret it in the least.
_
But for other folks? I'm going to wager that the game would be a 7/10, at best an 8/10 for the most of you. I am heavily biased with this game and I won't even attempt to justify or change it. I love it, but I know most of you won't._


----------



## martryn (Feb 24, 2012)

Dungeons and Dragons: Daggerdale from the XBox Arcade.  Played with my wife.

Being a DnD fan, I have to play all DnD games with the hopes that one will live up to the first Neverwinter Nights or old school Baldur's Gate.  Daggerdale does not.  Daggerdale is more like a shitty version of Baldur's Gate: Dark Alliance, which itself was like a souped up version of old school Gauntlet.  

The graphics started alright, but the environment never changed, and the camera angles were shit.  The game had the same five or six uninspiring monsters.  Combat quickly became repetitive.  And the ruleset was fucking retarded.  It was 4th ed rules, but even then it was a shitty interpretation of them, and 4th edition seems to lend itself to video games.  The equipment was standard fare, where 95% of what you pick up is completely useless, but you still end up spending too much time checking menus just to be sure.  And the menu navigation was complete and utter shit.  

Then there's the plot.  And it sucks.  There were some shitty sidequests that weren't worth doing, and halfway through the game, I stopped doing them.  Basically the bad guy wants to destroy the world just because, and you're going to stop him because you were chosen to.  And that's that.  You transition from caves to caves.  And then to a tower which looks like a cave, and then through some crypts connected to caves.  So, yeah, the background is even retarded.  No variety in the environment.  You're supposed to be gaining access to a tower and climbing up it all game, but you don't and then pretend you did. 

The final combat was hectic, which was good, until the final stage of the final boss, and then it's just a matter of figuring out what to do.  And when you do, you realize how quickly the misery could have ended.  Then it's one of those button pushing quick time cut scene battles against a dragon and the game is over with a plot twist that, although you didn't see it coming, still didn't interest you at all since you forgot anything related to the retarded plot hours before.

All and all, it's a game to avoid unless you're a hardcore DnD fan, and then I think it'd only be fun if you played it with another hardcore DnD fan, and then you'd still be disappointed at the end. 

Final Grade: D


----------



## Jesus Date (Feb 25, 2012)

Binary Domain 7/10

Decent game. The shooting is fun, but the story and dialogue kinda take a dive at the end. Multiplayer isn't bad but plays very different from singleplayer.
I found some of the bosses to be a chore. Partner AI can get buggy sometimes.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 3, 2012)

LIMBO

Despite the minimalistic visuals, I'd call it artistically cool. Very sick atmosphere for a game like this. The game itself was fun and challenging at times. It was a bit short, but my biggest problem was how after the first half with those kids and spider it switches to that industrial setting. That setting was fine actually, but the games was at its best when there were other living beings beside you. It made the game more creepy.

8/10


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 3, 2012)

Tales of the Heroes: Twin Brave

Dynasty Warrior type game but with Tales characters. If your a tales fan then I can't see how you won't enjoy this. Nice game to play when you have time to.

8/10


----------



## Furious George (Mar 3, 2012)

Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 

*America/10*


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
> 
> *America/10*



That means 1/10, right?


----------



## Furious George (Mar 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> That means 1/10, right?



That sounds like Pinko Commie Nazi talk if I've ever heard it...


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2012)

Furious George said:


> That sounds like Pinko Commie Nazi talk if I've ever heard it...



That's because it was pink commie nazi talk, you filthy Republican.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> That's because it was pink commie nazi talk, you filthy Republican.


----------



## Killerqueen (Mar 9, 2012)

Pokemon ranger shadows of almia 
7/10


----------



## ??? (Mar 29, 2012)

Barbarian Onslaught: The Secret of Steel - 10/10


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 5, 2012)

Disgaea 2: Dark Hero Days (PSP) - A


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 6, 2012)

Sonic Heroes-7/10


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Apr 14, 2012)

dead island 7/10


----------



## Naruto (Apr 14, 2012)

Tribes Ascend
*
8/10*


----------



## Syko (Apr 14, 2012)

NUNS2 7/10


----------



## raizen28 (Apr 16, 2012)

The Godfather Dons Edition: 9.5/10


----------



## Missing_Nin (Apr 16, 2012)

skullgirls - 8.5/10

a lot more fun than i thought it would be.  a few tinkers and i think it'll be a great game.


----------



## Xyloxi (Apr 16, 2012)

Total War: Shogun 2 The Fall of the Samurai - 7.5/10

It's a good game, everything seems to function properly, but the main problem is that the AI isn't challenging, even on harder settings of difficulty. I found that battles were also ridiculously easy as long as terrain was relatively flat. I'd imagine the game would have more replay value if I cared about Japanese history.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 16, 2012)

Kane and Lynch 2 -7/10

Currently playing it on Extreme mode and it's such a twisted bitch! Fucking combat system....

Kane and Lynch both are the awesome buddies through!


----------



## Timmythelion (Apr 16, 2012)

Oddly enough it was Naruto Ninja storm 2 - 7/10.

I have been playing battlefield 3 as well - 10/10, love it. 

Just bought Skyrim so an under informed vote of 9/10.


----------



## violentrl (Apr 16, 2012)

Assassin's Creed Revelations: 7.5/10

I agree that Counter Strike Source is an amazing game. Perfect 10, when reality caves in.... It's like the Arlong Park of video games. Extremely high learning curve. Good luck to COD phaggots that wanna jump on that beast of a game.

Only game Ive ever broke 1000 hour barrier


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 16, 2012)

Skyrim. 9/10

I'd heard a lot of bad things about the game, so when I finally decided to buy it out of curiosity, I didn't know what to expect.

And then, so much epicness. The story, the fighting, the powers. And dragons. I haven't finished the main story yet, and I'm currently loving it.


----------



## Angelus (Apr 16, 2012)

I have been playing a lot of games recently:

*The Old Republic - 0/10*

I tried it for 3 months and I still hate MMORPGs. The Star Wars theme didn't change that. Plus it looks like shit and the quests are as boring as always.

*The Darkness - 9/10*

It's a lot of fun to play around with the Darkness powers.
*
The Darkness - 9,5/10*

Great story, beautiful graphics, fantastic gameplay - quad wielding ftw!

*One Piece: Kaizoku Musou - 7/10*

A good game at the core, but crappy story mode and grinding for the stupid coins and short Another Log modes for most of the characters bring the score down.

*Fight Night: Champion - 7/10*

Nice boxing game - crappy story mode.
*
Medal of Honor (PS3) - 3/10*

Boring game with solid shooter gameplay.
*
Valkyrie Profile (PS1) - 8/10*

Fantastic gameplay, rather lame story.


----------



## raizen28 (Apr 17, 2012)

Games been playing today

*Red Dead Redemption:9.5\10*
Realistic and Engaging Story. Some Memorable Characters. Great Gameplay.
[Lost a half of point cuz of Jack]
*
Yakuza Dead Souls: 8\10*
Fun game. rating might go up.

*Battlefield 3: 9.5/10*


*Metal Gear Solid 4: 10/10*
MASTERPIECE.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 20, 2012)

Darkness 2 - 7.5/10

Funny shit.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 20, 2012)

*Xenogears *9/10

*Super Robot Wars J * 8/10


----------



## Rios (Apr 21, 2012)

Dablo III beta
10/10
I'd give it a perfect score without playing but hell, why not.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 21, 2012)

Saint Seiya Senki 9/10.
Best Dynatsy Warrior clone I ever played.
Way better than Hokuto Musou/Ken's rage


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Apr 24, 2012)

fallout new vegas 8/10


----------



## Kishido (Apr 24, 2012)

Devil May Cry HD Collection

11/10


----------



## Tony Stark (Apr 24, 2012)

Sniper Ghost Warrior, 2/10

Never played it till now, and now I also know why...
Seriously it was very boring, and the stealth thingy is done pretty poor imo.
The only thing I liked were the weapons, well sort of...
And what the hell was that last mission? Seriously.


----------



## Divine Death (May 4, 2012)

Disgaea: Afternoon of Darkness (PSP) - A+


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Counter-Strike: Global Offensive

The beta has been pretty enjoyable though there certainly are flaws in it and the limited game modes and player count do hurt the re-playability for me though that should change once the game is out.

7/10


----------



## Zen-aku (May 4, 2012)

Witcher 2 - 4 out of 5


----------



## Krory (May 4, 2012)

Diablo III Beta - 1/10


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 4, 2012)

Kid Icarus: Uprising - 9/10

If you're planning on getting a 3DS, I recommend buying this game.



Yagami1211 said:


> Saint Seiya Senki 9/10.
> Best Dynatsy Warrior clone I ever played.
> Way better than Hokuto Musou/Ken's rage




Man...... I'm a BIG fan of games that are like Dynasty Warriors... And plus I'm also a Saint Seiya fan, so I REALLY wish I had this game.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 5, 2012)

Re-played Uncharted 2 on Crushing Mode. DatDrake/10

Still bloody amazing game!


----------



## Shuntensatsu (May 6, 2012)

Re played DMC 1 and 3 in HD on PS3. Still fantastic, DMC1 I would rate a 9 and 3 a 10.  Currently playing Xenoblade which is pretty solid.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 6, 2012)

Darkness II 8/10


----------



## James Bond (May 6, 2012)

Diablo 3 Beta - 7.5/10

Was really fun to play through the beta with my mate and am looking forward to playing four player co-op when games released!


----------



## Wraith_Madara (May 12, 2012)

Fifa Street 2012.

4/10

Bought it for the sole purpose of creating my own team from scratch. Lack of female player options disappointing, but not much to do but to wait for a future game which might correct this.

Hope it also has a mode for us sport newbies that only manages to steal the ball from the AI 1 time out of 50. I knew I sucked at football in real life, and some games wants to mirror the real life, but this game overdid it, intentionally or not.

The only fun thing was to create your team, then feel bad when they're humiliated, pushed down and outsmarted over and over again. Another game in the trashbin, now off to test Witcher 2.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (May 12, 2012)

No More Heroes

8/10

I felt it got a bit repetitive at times.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 12, 2012)

Epic Mickey- 6.5/7 out of 10

You can tell the developers truly tried but an almost murder-worthy camera, having my paint and thinner shots stopped by floor or cieling even though the reticle is not aim there, and awkward control layout ruins the potential 8 or 9. The platforming elements could've also used some more polish but then again given games like SMG1 & 2 the bar is high already. But that camera, ugh, people complained about Sonic Adventures' camera, I have never felt like quitting them or hurling my controller at the screen because of how frustrating the camera was, nor would it kill the experience. The camera in Epic Mickey does this. Be prepared to manhandle the camera throughout the entire game should you wish to finish.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 12, 2012)

Bounty Hounds

3/10 ITSUCKS!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 12, 2012)

Kid Icarus Uprising 

+9000/10. 3DS GOTY right there.....


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 12, 2012)

Prototype 2 - 7/10


----------



## raizen28 (May 12, 2012)

Godfather dons Edition again-10/10
Boss of NYC


----------



## αshɘs (May 21, 2012)

Braid - 9/10

Good stuff. Imaginative and challenging.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 21, 2012)

Prototype 2 - 7/10, maybe a 6.5

I swear I DO NOT see what all the hype is, it's just as stale and tired as the first one.  Gets old reaaall quick.


----------



## αshɘs (May 27, 2012)

Mirror's Edge - 7-7.5/10

Okay, pretty good concept, sort of a Prince of Persia meets Portal type way. I liked the aesthetics and the first person view didn't bother me as opposed to what I thought before playing. The combat was the weak point in this. Normally it wasn't that big of a problem, if I had the chance to bypass it or just to isolate the enemies, but when I had to battle against a group of people, then it sucked. As for the story and characters...well, nothing spectacular to say the least, but I liked the gameplay and it was challenging at times.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 27, 2012)

Skyrim, 10/10.

I dissed it before playing, but the game is truly epic.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 27, 2012)

Dragonball Z Legends - 7.5/10 The best damn DBZ game on the PS1. Sadly, it was never imported to America.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 28, 2012)

Dragon Dogma. 8/10

It's no Dragon Age, it's for sure. 

But still a good game nevertheless!

Dance, my worthless pawns, dance!


----------



## raizen28 (May 28, 2012)

*Max Fucking Payne 3
10 out of Fucking 10*


----------



## Golden Circle (May 28, 2012)

Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time.

10 out of 10
Dat Master Quest... this is hardest game I have ever played.


----------



## Mako (May 28, 2012)

FFXIII 8.5/10 

First time playing a Final Fantasy game. I never had that much interest into these type of games. I'm not finished yet, but so far I'm enjoying the cinematic scenes and the music.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 28, 2012)

Foster said:


> FFXIII 8.5/10
> 
> First time playing a Final Fantasy game. I never had that much interest into these type of games. I'm not finished yet, but so far I'm enjoying the cinematic scenes and the music.



OH MY GOD play IV, V, VI, and IX.  Possibly also VII and X. I implore you.  You don't know what you're depriving yourself of.  If you like XIII you'll love those games; they're all superior.



Anywho.  Xenoblade Chronicles.  9/10, though that fluctuates depending on my mood.  Marks down for boring/repetitive/unnecessary quests in which most of the NPC development takes place, the very hammy script ("Everyone who lives in this world has a life!" O rly? >_>), and the unhelpful battle lines in a battle system where more useful lines would have been preferable. 2 characters have really crappy AI no matter which way you slice it.  Equip system feels a bit clunky.  Limited inventory spaces can be annoying, mostly for materials.  No stupidly expensive graphics (if you care about shit like that, which I don't).

And that's about all the negatives I can think of, and most of them don't bother me much, if at all.  Everything else is great.  Stellar music, fun gameplay, no two characters control the same way, interesting world/visuals, story that reminds me of rpgs of yore, good voice acting, tons of stuff to do/lots of customization, memorable characters, etc, etc...


----------



## Hunter (May 29, 2012)

Sonic The Hedgehog 4
8.5/10

Brought back memories especially since it's platform the graphics were great as well. It's a pretty fun game.


----------



## Shoddragon (May 29, 2012)

Final Fantasy 6: Advance

10/10. fucking amazing game. seriously. absolutely amazing. if you're an RPG fan, a retro fan or a Final fantasy fan this is a must play. the best part is that since this is the advance version it comes with extra goodies not found in the original such as the Dragon's Den and Soul shrine.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 6, 2012)

*Rage* - 7.5/10

Some reviews described it as outdated, old-fashioned, so I wasn't sure when I started playing, but ended up enjoying it more than I thought I would. Story and characters were very weak, uneven, but I usually don't care about these stuff (of course if both of them are great, I don't complain. It's a good bonus).  The visuals were neat and the gameplay was rather fun. Complaints would be some unimaginative missions, like the ones where I have to return to an already beaten level. Dead City for example....but in the opposite direction  ; that was lame. Other problem was the soft last level and the abrupt ending. My reaction was "That's it?". It's like the developers went out of ideas...
Anyway, it's the first Id associated game I enjoyed since Quake 3.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)

The Darkness II - 7.5

Presentation was nice, gameplay was fun, and the cel-shaded style was entertaining. Character writing for Jackie was very good but all of the annoying purposeful stereotypes were exactly that - annoying. Makes me wonder if I'd enjoy the comic or not. Though not just the Italians - the multiplayer characters were all heavily stereotyped as well. It was somewhat disappointing.

Also disappointing was having literally everything in the game done in less than three days.

Don't pay more than twenty bucks for this game, at the very most.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 6, 2012)

Metal Gear Solid 3 - 10/10

Almost few years since I last played it and it's still fucking awesome as I remember so.

Dat Revolver Ocelet's _"Heeeeeeeey!"_ pose, god, I used to piss off my mates with that.


----------



## CC Ravis (Jun 8, 2012)

Monster Hunter Portable 3rd - 9/10[as a giant fan of the franchise]

Every MH fan loves Monster Hunter Tri's balanced gameplay but thinks it needs more content and variety. In contrast, every fan loves Gen 2's content but think it has balancing and hitbox issues. This game is the happy medium between clean MH style gameplay and a lot of content. It's as massive as Freedom 2 and just like in Tri you always get hit when you deserve to and end game weapons aren't broken enough for you to effortless the higher tier quests. Some weapons are clearly better than others, but nothing it really broken. It's also the first game in the installment to fix up the weapon stats to make them more honest. You can now actively compare weapons of different classes without having to bust out the calculator. Best of all, the sorely missed Bow, Hunting Horn, Dual Swords, and Gunlance classes make a wonderful return and all receive rather potent buffs. 

It also, thankfully, continued Tri's of actually being original. For those who are unaware of the franchise or have only played Tri or Unite, this is what I mean: Monster Hunter G is merely an expansion of Monster Hunter 1 with monsters with different colors and _slightly_ different gameplay mechanics. Monster Hunter Freeedom is just an aggrandized version of G that's portable. Freedom 2, while amazing in it's own right, is a lesser version of Monster Hunter 2, and Freedom Unite is an expansion to bring it closer to that. Monster Hunter Tri was the first game in the franchise in a long time to actually feel like a new game rather than an update or remake. Portable 3rd, also, feels the same but not quite as strongly. Portable 3rd's monsters and weapons are very derivative of the previous installments and even looking at the new monsters individually they don't quite bring as much new flavor as one would want and don't do the best job of being distinct from one another.

Still, however, the novelty of it having Tri's control with the content of the Freedom games, as well as it's revamped weapon stats and the distinct atmosphere of it's hub world, is enough to put it in it's own trope. Fans of the Felyne Companion system in Unite will be overjoyed to find a polished version of it here, but I dare not spoil it's nuances. All I can say is, it really feels like you have a unique companion with you who's actively making the game less tedious for you. The worst part of the game, unfortunately, is that we'll likely never see it outside of Asia. However, the PSP is not region locked, and if you're not new to the series you'll be able to play it just fine without an English translation.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 9, 2012)

Katawa Shoujo (PC) - A


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 9, 2012)

Game of Thrones RPG - 6. 

Me being generous, extremely generous.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 9, 2012)

*The Darkness II*- Really good game. I really thought the first game was kinda rough, but The Darkness II changes that. Not too mention how awesome Jackie was, definitely one of my favorite video game characters.

The only thing that really upset me about this game was the length. I bought it yesterday, and beat it today. I still haven't got all the powers, so that should give me some extra time.

*My rating: 8.6/10*


----------



## martryn (Jun 9, 2012)

Modern Warfare 3 - 6.8/10.  

The game is actually frustrating and not a whole lot of fun to play, other than the fact that it's the best FPS out right now with regards to multiplayer, and I've got to get my fix.

Before that I played Fallout: New Vegas, which is a solid 8.7/10.  Better than Fallout 3 in my opinion due to more actual content, a longer main plot, and it sticking closer to the established world introduced in the earlier games.  Game still has plenty of bugs, though, and I'm not getting a lot of feedback from Bethesda on it.  I bought the Dead Money DLC a few weeks ago with some saved up Microsoft points I had left over from some smaller purchase earlier in the year, and despite trying everything I can think of and that people have recommended trying, I can't get this fucking shit to show up in my game.  I'm almost to the point of boycotting future Bethesda titles until I get a refund, or my purchased DLC spontaneously decides to show up.


----------



## Bishamon (Jun 9, 2012)

New game? Game of Thrones - fucking lol/10
Seriously, that game is an insult to Game of Thrones.

The story is fine, but absolutely everything is horrible.

Game i re-played? The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings - 10/10
One of my favorite RPGs ever, It's not perfect, but none of it's flaws bothered me, or i was able to ignore some because something else made up for it.


----------



## Bishamon (Jun 9, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
> 
> *America/10*




Must have been a scarring experience....


----------



## martryn (Jun 9, 2012)

I've played some Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn today.  One of my favorite games of all time.  Probably around 8.9 range.  Not as good as the GameCube version, mainly because the story jumps around all over the place and you have to use this shitty team full of assfuckers for half the game.


----------



## Bishamon (Jun 9, 2012)

SilverBaller said:


> Half Life 2: 10/10
> Even though it came out in 2004, it's still far superior to all modern "fps" games...



I Like you.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2012)

Outland 10/10

Brilliant game, beautiful graphics.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 10, 2012)

GT5...WTF is this shit? 

Gimme need for speed underground 2 now. All racers this gen sucked assssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 11, 2012)

*To the Moon* - *10/10*. Lasts only 3 hours but what a great story it was. If there were a movie based on it (with proper execution), it'd have certainly gained some Oscar awards.

One of the few games which I would call masterpiece.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 11, 2012)

*Superbrothers: Sword & Sworcery EP* - 7/10

Cute game, mostly thanks to Guthrie's soundtrack. Problems were how they leave you in the dark a couple of times and the puzzles aren't hard to figure out, sometimes you end up just clicking all over the place and bam!, it's solved.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 11, 2012)

Walking Dead:  9/10

Quite entertaining.  Gameplay was closer to Heavy Rain than anything else.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 11, 2012)

Link's Awakening DX: 10/10 Great game would play again.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 11, 2012)

Vampire: The Masquerade-Bloodlines

8/10, warts and all.

It's still one of the most immersive games I've played to this very day. The soundtrack is boss.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 12, 2012)

Renegade Ops 9/10

Gameplay was bloody addictive, who'd love driving around and blowing up some shit?? 

Quite challenging on hardcore mode and the DLC pack was also well worth it too.

Get it right now if you're a member of PS Plus.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 12, 2012)

RAGE: 8/10 

Good gameplay and a lot of varied enemies. the game looked amazing graphically and the game had a lot of different weapons. 

The ending was really bad and the game had quite a few pop in textures.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 12, 2012)

The Darkness 2: 8/10

Extremely satisfying gameplay, excellent and personal story. Way too fucking short though.


----------



## Griever (Jun 12, 2012)

Fable III (PC) 

Meh, it was alright wasn't the best game i've ever played 7/10


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 12, 2012)

Lollipop Chainsaw - 9/10

So funny, and random and crazy. Not to everyones taste but I found it hilarious all the way through.


----------



## 115 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ghost Recon: Future Soldier. 5.5/10 Wtf is this shit? Haven't had a real Ghost Recon game since '07 and in all that time this is the end result? Storyline is generic, as it usually always is with FPS these days, multiplayer is horrendous, shitty hosts, lots of migration, a lot of lag/lag compensation too. Can't even play "Guerilla aka Horde mode" with randomers. What a let down.


----------



## Mr Bear (Jun 14, 2012)

MW3 was the latest game I've played. I'd give it a 8/10 for it being the first call of duty game I've ever played. I enjoy the multiplayer a lot. Even though my K/D ratio would make any pro gamer blow his brains out.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 14, 2012)

Monster Hunter Tri: 9/10 still a beast to play.


----------



## 115 (Jun 15, 2012)

Prototype 2: 6.5/10 Not entirely a bad game, but it clearly hasn't had that much effort put into it, same animations, same gameplay, it's just a rehash of the first game with very slightly improved shading/lighting. Not really worth the full price.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 15, 2012)

MW3. 9/10

I finally found my mojo in the MP.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jun 15, 2012)

minecraft 360

8/10

fun game but wish it had some of the things pc has


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 15, 2012)

Lost Odyssey: 4/10

Game had several difficulty spikes and bland gameplay. 

The only good thing about it was the developed characters and story.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 16, 2012)

Darksiders 8/10

Praise the The Four Housemen Apocalypse.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2012)

^Fuck yeah

Got PS+ like me dont you?


----------



## Captain Katsura (Jun 16, 2012)

Gravity Rush: 9/10

Beatiful game, gravity mechanics and just plain fun.  A must have for anyone with a Vita.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 17, 2012)

*Bastion* - 9/10

Wonderful game. In every way. I had tons of fun and will have again, once I replay it in New Game+. There's lots of achievements I have yet to get anyway. My only problem was how I had a hard time paying attention to the narrator amidst the very action heavy sequences.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Jun 18, 2012)

Diablo 3: around 8.2/10-8.8/10


----------



## Furious George (Jun 18, 2012)

Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception. 

Great stuff. Gogin from Uncharted 2 to 3 wasn't as big a jump for ND as going Uncharted 1 to 2 but this was still an unbelievably good game. 

*9/10*


----------



## Stringer (Jun 23, 2012)

*Virtua Fighter 5: Final Showdown* 9.5/10

A very well balanced fighting game, with a decent roster and great customization options. There's a large variety of fighting styles, most of which have been fairly portrayed. Character movements are quite fluid and there are good training options. Complemented with in-depth tutorials to ease you in.

It's an impressive 3D fighter with simple commands, yet it is deep, brutal and flashy. It didn't cost me much, I definitely got my money's worth. I'm having a blast with it thus far.


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 23, 2012)

BF3 9.5/10

Premium!


----------



## Bishamon (Jun 23, 2012)

Heavy Rain - 8.5/10

Pretty good, i'm not sure why i delayed the playthrough of this for so long.
Theres quite a few plot holes here and there and at times it tries to reach emotional places way harder than it should, but at the end of the day i cared for Ethan Mars and his story about the lengths of love and sacrifice.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 23, 2012)

Pok?mon Black 2: 20/10


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 24, 2012)

Journey

Beautiful and outstanding game. The best I've played in years.

9/10


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 24, 2012)

By the nines,I'm playing skyrim.

I give it a 9.5/10....I didn't have fun like this in an RPG since fallout 3.

It has lots of quests,deep game mechanics yet so easy to start for novices. the game world is not graphically outstanding but the design is breath taking. I mean,try taking a climb to high hrothgar and see what I mean. 

The creators of this game really love what they are doing. The world is very rich and detailed overall.

Now I have to go thee friends,my brethren at the dark brotherhood wait me.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 24, 2012)

Max Payne 3 - 8/10

I just wanted to buy him a whiskey shot and give him a pat on his back. 

Dat Drunk!


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 25, 2012)

*Bioshock* - 8.5/10

Overall a fun game, even if the combat felt a bit clumsy. The enemies were pretty good, especially the Big Daddies, which were harder than the final fight, lol. The abilities were also cool, but the obvious standout were the visuals and the atmosphere. Very immersive, very original. It was worth playing it for Rapture.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 2, 2012)

Dead Space 2. 

Effective lightning to set the mood, great pacing and absolutely brilliant use of sound and music.

I think to its deficit the game sort of abandons true scares and uneasiness for "run away from da unbeatable monster" set pieces near its tail end. Still though.... 

*8/10*


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 2, 2012)

Darksiders 7/10

Had to platinum it!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 2, 2012)

Spec Ops The Line 8/10

Seriously, the game really surprised me. Didn't expect much from it. Thought it was just another 3rd person military shooter, but the story blew me away. Reminds me of Apocalpyse Now, but instead of in jungle, in sand.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 2, 2012)

*The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time*

America/10


----------



## Vertigo (Jul 3, 2012)

Crackdown. I found the game quite fun at first. However I quickly grew tired of the ultra repetitive nature of it all. Shoulda seen it coming. However I still do love finding all the orbs.

6/10.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 3, 2012)

Mortal Kombat Arcade Kollection - 7/10

Obviously dated game, of course but if you're a fan of Mortal Kombat, then it wouldn't be worse for you to go and spend few pounds on it.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 3, 2012)

Cleared Hector's Story on Hard for 
*Fire Emblem 7/GBA/Blazing Sword*

10/10

Picked up *Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance *
Forgot I had a solo Ike run O:
Solo'd the last level on hard like a boss!
9.5/10

*Lollipop Chainsaw* was surprisingly good
Solid 8.5/10

Played Infected in* Halo Reach*
9/10
Best Story driven Halo thus far
we will see what 343 has up it's sleeve


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 3, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Spec Ops The Line 8/10
> 
> Seriously, the game really surprised me. Didn't expect much from it. Thought it was just another 3rd person military shooter, but the story blew me away. Reminds me of Apocalpyse Now, but instead of in jungle, in sand.



hell
know that it's 50% off
might be worth 35 bucks after tax...


----------



## korican04 (Jul 3, 2012)

Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood. 
8/10. 

I'm only playing it to catch up on the story so I know what's going on in Assassin's Creed III.  I have the next one Revelations and will start that up soon. 

The solo player campaign only gives you about 30-40 hours of gameplay if you do everything. Having your assassin's guild come help you in fights and jump guards is pretty sweet, and stalking victims and jumping on them from buildings is always fun. 

Sometimes it's frustrating having Ezio jump the wrong way because the game decides to change camera angles. Over all the game isn't too challenging and pretty fun.


----------



## Tifa (Jul 3, 2012)

The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword 8/10

It was fun to play and I liked the story. But I really miss the way you used the songs back in Majora's Mask and OoT and it was a bit too easy.


----------



## Kazeshini (Jul 3, 2012)

Ninja Gaiden 3 - 7.5/10
Pure adrenline rush.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 4, 2012)

*Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 4*

My favorite video game, most definitely. 9/10


----------



## bloodyhawk (Jul 4, 2012)

halo reach
7.5/10


----------



## Furious George (Jul 5, 2012)

Stunna said:


> *The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time*
> 
> America/10



                .


----------



## Gnome (Jul 5, 2012)

Trine 2, 7/10.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 9, 2012)

Yakuza - 8/10.
Yakuza 2 - 7/10.

Kazuma Kiryu as a character: 10/10


----------



## Kamuto (Jul 9, 2012)

Dragon's dogma 8.75/10...I just hope for a fast travel option in the sequel


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 9, 2012)

*The Missing Link* - 7/10

A decent DLC which offered nothing new...oh wait, the boss battle was better this time  What pissed me off was how it didn't acknowledge my Factory Zero achievement, even though I completed it without praxis kits, weapons and grenades as required


----------



## Jeff (Jul 9, 2012)

Warriors Orochi 3 - *7.5/10*

The captain of repetitive games returns with a shit ton of characters that constantly overlap, but with added elemental effects or splash damage.  An interesting plot that you must play to believe, although if I must say so myself some of the villains really have no good reason to being villains.  Gameplay is straightforward hack n slash until you beef the difficulty up.  Anything below Hard is not a challenge so much one doesn't even need to worry about blocking.

Pros: A huge selection of characters, interesting plot and the ability to create your own battlefields with the whole selection of voices, characters, enemies, etc. to choose from.  Also the ability to share these online.

Cons: Redundant and repetitive gameplay results in you downloading DLC or simply not playing it again.  Game can lag and fail to show enemies (although not as significant as previous titles)

Mass Effect - *6.5/10*

Slightly outdated review, but I just finished it this past weekend.  Great story line helps a game that introduced an ammo-less weapons system that, for this heavily inaccurate gamer, was a plus.  A game in which I knew my choices could very well jeopardize my future.

Pros: Story, although very similar to that of Halo and other sci-fi "adventure" games, was fresh and thrilling to follow.

Cons: Bugs-galore; the weapons and upgrade system really had little impact on the game for the most part, planet exploration was basically how good you could drive the Mako up a mountain and collecting minerals, and character design for the female Shepard was one of the worst I've seen since Fallout's.  But, as many of these are corrected in ME2, it is a necessary evil to play ME just to understand the background of Shepard and the beginning of ME2.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 9, 2012)

Darksiders 8/.5/10 

Loving it so far; killed Tiamat and on my way to go after Greiver. Got the gaunlet power that lets you destroy blue walls.

TES: Oblivion 8.10

This is so much fun. Too busy with sides quests o even bother doing the main, plus I want to lvl up and get better gear before I go into the fist gate, something I didn't do  with my first char. He got screwed so I had to make a new one. Been one shotting everybody with stealth criticalx3 bowshots to the head n torso.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 10, 2012)

*Lone Survivor* - 8.5/10

Zombie game xy meets Twin Peaks. Very interesting, atmospheric and engrossing. Excellent soundtrack too.


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 10, 2012)

Kid Icarus: Uprising (3DS) - B+


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 10, 2012)

Metal Gear Solid Collection - Peace Walker 9/10

Good game, I'd thought so.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jul 10, 2012)

Currently playing Super Mario 3D Land, right now I'd give it a 7.5/10. I'm enjoying it, but it seems pretty easy, though I hear the next set of worlds is harder than the first eight.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2012)

*Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor*

Loved the story and alternate endings, and the combat was fun while challenging. 9/10


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 17, 2012)

*Dear Esther* - 8-8.5/10

Could have posted this in the Theater or Literature section tbh  Wouldn't call this a game, but fuck me if it wasn't captivating for that short time it lasted. Beautiful visuals and soundtrack and the whole atmosphere just pulls you in.


----------



## Burke (Jul 17, 2012)

TF2

I give it a 788hours/10


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 17, 2012)

Enslaved: Odyssey To The West

I just started, but it looks promising. I'll give it a 7/10 until I get deeper into it.


----------



## Majinvergil (Jul 17, 2012)

Uncharted 3   giving it a 9.5

Really great game,Drakes adventure continues and just like the prequels you will find some cool puzzles you have to solve,parts where you'll be hanging to the edge of you're seat,great voice acting and the online is also good .I would give a 10,it's just that I had some problems with the camera sometimes in the game.


----------



## Majinvergil (Jul 17, 2012)

pokemon soul silver  giving it a 10

they picked up pokemon gold and silver on the game boy and remade it better then ever.


----------



## Stroev (Jul 17, 2012)

Live A Live

8/10

Plot is great, characters are amazing, always charming and endearing. Battle mechanics are nice. Certain gameplay mechanics outside of battle have seriously aged though.

Still a very unique game for it's time, and still would be uncommon amongst nowadays' games.


----------



## ThaKakarot (Jul 18, 2012)

_Just cause 2_ 9/10

Awesome game, crazy over the top action.
Giant island with tons to destroy, do and see.
Corny B-movie story and voice acting.

Put about 40-45 hours into that baby <3


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 18, 2012)

FIFA 12: 9/10; really really good football simulation (online is such a joy).

Naruto UNS Generations: 7/10; the online spamming of that yellow counter dash thing is annoying; here's hoping UNS 3 corrects this.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 18, 2012)

Saint Row 2 (Got it for free on PS+)

7/10

Good game but it's no GTA, I can tell u for sure!

But since it's for free, it wouldn't do any harm to your memory size to download it. :ho


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 18, 2012)

Super Mario Bros. 3 - 10/10

Because nothing beats crushing your enemies while hijacking a giant shoe. _Nothing_.


----------



## MidnightRose (Jul 19, 2012)

Batman: Arkham City- 8.5/10


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Jul 19, 2012)

NCAA football 2013 7/10


----------



## Stringer (Jul 20, 2012)

*Outland* 8.5/10

Unexpected fun. It has nice gameplay mechanics and gorgeous visuals. A great platform game, it's quite rare these days.


----------



## Bishamon (Jul 20, 2012)

Batman Arkham City - 9/10


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 20, 2012)

One Piece: Kaizoku Musou - 8/10

Made from the same developers, Koei, who created the Dynasty Warriors series and Ken's Rage, this game is an all around beat em up in One Piece form. It's fast paced and pretty fluid. Cut scene QTE is more present here than it is in any other Koei games but it's mainly only in the story mode and is used sparingly in that mode. Overall, if you're a fan of beat em up games or a fan of One Piece, then this is a game that I'd recommend for you... If you're not either of them, well, then I suppose you should be wary of it. I'd rate it higher if it wasn't for the fact that the roster is disappointingly(Considering the fact that Warriors Orochi 3 had *100+* playable characters within that game) low in this game and plus some arcs from the manga are skipped(Such as Skypiea arc). There's a lot of characters in the series that are unplayable in this game, which means that unfortunately, we'll have to wait for it's inevitable(Trust me, it's coming eventually. Koei made a LOT of money off this game) sequel in order to play as them. Fortunately, each character in the game has their own unique assortment of moves which makes up for the low roster.


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 20, 2012)

Gargoyle's Quest (Game Boy) - 7\10

Damn that slow-moving text.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 23, 2012)

*Trine* - 8.5/10

This came out of nowhere for me. First saw it in the summer sale, liked the vids and pics, but initially didn't buy it. But when it came up again, I couldn't resist. Very good concept and execution,  and damn fine visuals (probably an understatement). Had some frustrating moments, but that's just me being lame, lol.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 23, 2012)

*Yakuza 3* - 9/10.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 23, 2012)

Lara Croft: The Guardian Of Light - 8/10

The final boss is such a joke, too easy to kill.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 23, 2012)

Plants Vs. Zombies: Game Of The Year Edition.

I don't know if there is a difference between the one I have on Xbox and the GOTY one I have on my computer because I am farther on the computer than Xbox. Still a really, really good and addictive game.


----------



## Majinvergil (Jul 23, 2012)

the Darkness 2  8.5

good points :really good 1st person shooter,not to mention the powers of the the darkness,
bad points:   really short and linear game.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 23, 2012)

Pokemon Conquest: 4/5

I'm a sucker for games like Fire Emblem and FFTA, so that gameplay combined with Pokemon makes for great fun. Unlike PMD and Ranger, I actually enjoyed this one.


----------



## korican04 (Jul 24, 2012)

NBA 2k12. 8/10
It's fun to play with another person. Haven't tried it against the computer, i'm sure i'd get bored after the first game. Street ball was pretty fun.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 24, 2012)

Doom 3: Resurrection of Evil

9/10


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 29, 2012)

*Metro 2033* - 8/10

Technical flaws pulled this down. It has great atmosphere and visuals, but the AI was very whimsical. Sometimes the enemies were dumb as fuck, sometimes they were too good, spotting me in places, they shouldn't have. Gunplay was so-so, I liked the stealth better. For some reason I didn't expect the latter to appear in this game, but it was welcome.


----------



## Takahashi (Jul 29, 2012)

Asura's Wrath  8/10

A complete clusterfuck of quicktime events, so anyone that doesn't like them should stay away.  If however, you're like me and think that cinematic, over the top action can make up for just about anything, then you'll love this game.  It is disappointing that a proper last boss only exists if you buy the DLC, but it also happens to be one of the best boss fights I've ever played.  The music is phenomenal and the English dub is surprisingly good, even better than the Japanese in my opinion.  Definitely recommended unless quicktime events are the bane of your existence.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 29, 2012)

star wars: KOTOR ( pc): 10/10. this game is even more amazing than I remember it when I played it on the xbox. the pc version has more content than getting the xbox version plus DLC. some characters also look and sound different as well which is neither  a negative or a positive really. the music, gameplay and especially story remain amazing even 9 years after release. Still in my opinion, bioware's strongest work followed by the original dragon agerigins. Gameplay is solid and satisfying, especially when you get higher level force powers like force storm, kill and death field. the story is incredible, even moreso when you put in the effort to find out all the major backstories. music is also great. this is a MUST OWN for star wars fans and RPG fans alike.

Just Cause 2 (PC): 9.2/10 ( so far). A pretty fun game. using your grappling hook thing and parachute are things I could do for hours on end. graphics are nice, music is fitting, but of course gameplay is where this game is fun. one of the few games that completely rewards you for blowing shit up. find a battle copter? use it to blow up Panau gas tanks and shit, watch the great explosions and get money and points ( these points go towards unlocking black market items, new faction missions AND new main story missions and such) from it! a large variety of vehicles featuring everything from standard motorcycles to standard looking cars to helicopters, battle choppers, luxury planes and fighter jets. my only complaint is some of the missons can be tough ( such as the mission where you must steal a tank) and this winds up happening for the WRONG reasons. a very polished game but the only real thing that sticks out negative here is the controls for some of the vehicles can be quite stiff. simply turning your tank around can be an incredible chore.  sometimes you get assaulted by a large barrage of enemies who shouldn't automatically know where you are but do anyway, even after taking care of all enemies in an area somehow more will constantly show up which can get very annoying. otherwise a very solid game. got it off steam on sale for about $3.49, so definitely worth the price of admission here :3.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jul 29, 2012)

Jak&Daxter: Collection - 9/10


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 29, 2012)

Lost: Via Domus

You know, I almost didn't even try this game. There were a lot more negative reviews online than there were positive reviews. I saw it at GameStop for $4, though... So I decided to pick it up. It was kinda interesting, but way too short. I did like the fact that I got all 1000G in about 5 hours with a simple walkthrough, though. I guess if I had to give it a rating, I would give it a 5/10.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 30, 2012)

Yakuza 4 - 9/10.

Easily the best game in the series. The only gripe I have is final chapter. Unnecessary deaths and over 9000 "unexpected" gunshots due to characters' stupidity never cease to amaze me (in a bad way) in this series. Still, can't wait for 5th installment.

All in all Yakuza became my favorite PS3 series and the best RPG series there too.


----------



## Slice (Jul 30, 2012)

*Alan Wake: 5/5*

I rarely give the max score but this one deserves it. The repetitive action gameplay is a downside but the story and presentation more than make up for it. There is so much to see and experience in this game and all those small nods to Stephen King and David Lynch are great.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 11, 2012)

*Saints Row: The Third* - 8/10

It pissed me off a couple times, especially the AI and vehicle controls, but overall it was lots of crazy fun. I liked how varied the main missions were and fooling around in Steelport was cool and time-consuming (in a good way).


----------



## Bishamon (Aug 11, 2012)

Max Payne 3 - 8.5/10

+Gunplay is probably the best Rockstar has ever made.
+Production values are outstanding. Sound, music, voice acting ,graphics, etc, all of those things are nothing short of excellent.
+Good value, specially by today's standards.
+Fairly compelling story 

-Max Constant monologuing. OMFG. Yes, i know that in the original games Max had an infatuation with monologues, but this is overkill. He never shuts the fuck up, and it explains nearly EVERYTHING about him and the situation around, killing an enigmatic aura.
-Despite being a very good campaign, there aren't a lot of reasons to go back.
-Overdose of cutscenes with tons of filler content. None of which is skippable.
-Repetitive. Don't expect to do much beyond shooting a lot.

On the hole, MP3 is frankly more than i expected from the return of a 10 year old series.
It can be graving, overlong and boring because of it's often jarring storytelling, but the gameplay and production values more than make up for it, and removing his insesant talking, Max's still a charismatic protagonist.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 11, 2012)

'Half-Life 2: Episode Two.' I'm not finished playing it yet, actually. But seeing as it's one of my favorite games, I can say that it's pretty much incredible. I'm really hoping that Valve shapes up and eventually gives us episode 3, sooner rather than later.


----------



## dream (Aug 11, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> 'Half-Life 2: Episode Two.' I'm not finished playing it yet, actually. But seeing as it's one of my favorite games, I can say that it's pretty much incredible. I'm really hoping that Valve shapes up and eventually gives us episode 3, sooner rather than later.



There won't be an episode 3 as Valve said that they didn't like the episodic format a while ago.  We'll be going straight to Half-Life 3.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 11, 2012)

Max Anarchy

8/10 - The online portion could be better.


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 11, 2012)

Deadly Premonition

4/5. 

Great Story. Fun Characters. Bad driving sequences. I don't care about the graphics but they're passable to me. All in all an experience that a lot of people should try and a good example of not judging a book on it's cover (or in this case a game).


----------



## Bishamon (Aug 11, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> 'Half-Life 2: Episode Two.' I'm not finished playing it yet, actually. But seeing as it's one of my favorite games, I can say that it's pretty much incredible. I'm really hoping that Valve shapes up and eventually gives us episode 3, sooner rather than later.



As it has already been said, there won't be Episode 3, and at this rate i'm not even sure if there will HL3 at all.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Aug 11, 2012)

Shin Sangoku Musou Multiraid 2 HD edition.  

It looks worse than the first PS3 port (special edition).  Other than that, it's still a decent game assuming you like those types of games.  It's a bit disappointing playing a game that looks almost no better than the PSP version, but what can you do.  7/10

If I want to be honest though, the last game I played was Ketsui on the 360 (since I played it yesterday, but it wasn't the latest game I bought and played).  When it comes to shmups it's near perfect.  8.5/10.


----------



## Lulu (Aug 11, 2012)

Mario kart 64. It was awesome fun...still is.played with four friends


----------



## Majinvergil (Aug 11, 2012)

harley Quinn's revange DLC  7/10

game takes place after the events of Arkham city.Fun,but to short and it doesn't lead to anything about the 3rd game.  You play it as robin then batman trying to recover the cops and take on Harly quinn.


----------



## Angelus (Aug 12, 2012)

*LA Noire - 8/10*

Starts out very slow and has some obvious flaws (like all those stalker-people that always comment on Cole and his cases, which totally breaks the immersion sometimes), but if finishes very strong.

Being a cop in the 40s City of Angels has never been more fun.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2012)

Growlanser Wayfarer of Time: B+


----------



## Death Certificate (Aug 12, 2012)

Yakuza 3: 8/10

Replayed 
Ninja Gaiden Sigma: 8/10
Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2: 8.5/10


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 12, 2012)

Chrono Trigger ( original SNES version): 9.5/10. a truly fantastic game. The variable story and how the world changes with your actions completely predates bioware's KOTOR and mass effect series and it's still pretty cool. gameplay is incredibly unique, the dual tech and triple tech systems are pretty awesome, using Magus' magic like dark bomb and dark matter is just insanely fun to do.

Finding all of the best weapons and armors can actually be pretty fun since they require some time travel and quests to do, all of which are fun. the only reason this game doesn't get a perfect score is that the music could get a bit repetitive. too much in some cases. coming out a year after the absolute masterpiece that is FF6, I was expecting a bit better quality and a bit more varied music in different locations and time periods especially since Nobuo Uematsu DID do music for both games.

Nonetheless, an incredible game and an absolute requirement for RPG fans and final fantasy fans alike.


----------



## Tzeentch (Aug 12, 2012)

WarHammer 40,000 Space Marine 8.7/10


----------



## Grape (Aug 12, 2012)

*Kill Zone - 8/10*

Solid game. A friend and I played through it on normal difficulty co-op a few months ago and played through about 75% of it yesterday on the most difficult setting. Game has a few things that should have been tweaked, but overall it's a pretty decent console FPS.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 13, 2012)

*Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distance*

Just about everything you could ask for out of a KH game. Lovable characters, addictingly fun gameplay, awesome soundtrack, needlessly convoluted story, etc.

*8.5/10*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2012)

*Persona 4 Arena*



Game mechanics allow for fighting genre newcomers to feel comfortable while providing enough flexibility for veterans to pull off amazing combos. This game is certainly more enjoyable for those fans who are familiar with the Persona series.

*8/10*


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 18, 2012)

World Heroes (Neo Geo) - C

Nothing special here.


----------



## Tifa (Aug 19, 2012)

Dragon Age 8/10

It's so damn loooooooong  Some of the characters are really likable and the story is okay. The fights are a bit slow though.


----------



## Majinvergil (Aug 19, 2012)

Replayed Batman Arkham  asylum , 9/10

Best batman game series ever


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 19, 2012)

Mega Man 6 (NES) - C


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 19, 2012)

*KH3D Dream Drop Distance*

Fun, addicting gameplay, superb music/visuals, good character development, relevant plot, Dream Eaters, massive areas, etc. One of the best 3DS titles ever graced on the system. 

*8.7/10*


----------



## Lulu (Aug 19, 2012)

Bloody roar 2. Well i was enjoying it cos i kept winning my friend who was playin with me.lol .  7/10


----------



## Xrdv (Aug 20, 2012)

Orcs must die 2 

Action/Tower defence. Lots of action and running around trying to keep those blasted orcs back. Very entertaining and some maps can be quite challenging. Felt a bit short.

7.5/10


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 3, 2012)

Pac-Man World 2 (PS2) - 7/10

At least I can put it to rest now.


----------



## Hebe (Sep 3, 2012)

Neverwinter Nights 2 - 8/10


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 3, 2012)

Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance: 9/10. This along with Kid Icarus: Uprising makes me glad that I bought a 3DS.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 4, 2012)

*Trine 2* - 8/10

Hmm, it has even better visuals than the first, they also added some new stuff, the levelling wasn't simplistic this time (in the first I could max out all 3 at once), it felt more varied, but it didn't have the same impact the first one had.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 5, 2012)

Dragon's Dogma (PS3): 9/10 ( so far). the story is at least mildly interesting but the game shines in combat. so many different vocations, weapon skills and good shit. my favorite is the ranger right now for my main character. Arrow raping a cyclops in the face is fucking amazing. the boss fights ( both named and unnamed) are fantastic such as the aforementioned cyclops. the griffin fights thus far I have yet to win although I am finally doing the griffin given quest. hopefully it isn't too hard. I like how many enemies have certain sweet spots that make fighting them easier as well.


----------



## Sera (Sep 5, 2012)

Persona 3 - 9.5/10


----------



## Rios (Sep 5, 2012)

Sleeping Dogs - 7/10
Too short, too similar to GTA, combat is too easy, the main character is nigh  invincible and of course some bugs here and there. They are lucky I LOVE GTA.


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 6, 2012)

Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance (3DS) - 9/10

It's no Birth By Sleep, but it's close.


----------



## monafifia (Sep 6, 2012)

Bioshock, I'll give it a 9/10 i quite enjoyed it


----------



## Shinya (Sep 6, 2012)

Persona 3 Portable - 9/10

This game makes me miss Persona 3: FES terribly


----------



## Myri (Sep 6, 2012)

Saints Row the 3rd - 8/10 
Preffered Saints Row 2 in terms of story, but 3 is great


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 6, 2012)

*Illbleed*: 3/5.

A different take on Survival Horror on the good old Dreamcast. Alright but you probably won't wanna touch it again after beating it.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Sep 6, 2012)

New Vegas - 9/10


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 6, 2012)

Rock Band Blitz - 8/10


----------



## Majinvergil (Sep 6, 2012)

Sleeping Dogs 8.5/10

It's an open world cop,triad drama set in  Hong Kong. Taking the role of an undercover cop called Wei Shen.The combat is simular to what you see in games like yakuza,allowing that you can use the environment to punish you're enemy  and the counter in games like Barman arkham Asulum,where you would have to press triangle or y.The game could be short,but that is if you only do the main missions,forgetting side quest missions,even though some are boring.


----------



## Shikamaru God (Sep 7, 2012)

red dead redemption: 8/10


----------



## Majinvergil (Sep 9, 2012)

Assasin's creed revalations  8.5/10

the last part of enzio's journey,He's alot older and the game takes place in Istambul turkey.I liked that they explained what happend to altair through flashbacks.If you played the prequels,you know how the gameplay works,the horse battles were kinda cool.Now the only addition to the game was a hook shot and now you can use bombs.

Those who didn't like previous game won't enlist in the Assassin guild


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 9, 2012)

Killzone 2 -8/10

Attempt to complete it on ELITE difficulty even if I know that I am going to get raped very hard by that bald son of a bitch Radec boss


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 9, 2012)

Sleeping dogs 9/10

Loved it, its like gta but your an undercover cop in Hong Kong, so you do missions and have side missions, its an open world aswell so there some fun.


----------



## Mako (Sep 9, 2012)

Sleeping Dogs - 8/10 I'm such a sucker for sand-box games. As a fan of SR, GTA and True Crime, this game was very enjoyable. The combat is somewhat fluid like in Batman Arkham and often easily used to button mash. (I tend to do that  ) 

I'm not quite done with the game just  yet, but the story is catching on. Like as someone earlier has mentioned, there are A LOT of weird bugs and glitches that need to be sorted out.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Sep 10, 2012)

Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Impact - 10/10

Fucking awesome game. Probably the best game I've played on the PSP so far.


----------



## Akatora (Sep 10, 2012)

Trine


fun little game, probably would give it something between 6 and 7/10


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 10, 2012)

Tales of Vesperia 7.2/10 
Needed more than it gave story wise even with a very solid main character.


----------



## Hebe (Sep 10, 2012)

Final Fantasy VIII - 8/10


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 17, 2012)

Eternal Sonata 8/10 A pretty solid game, fairly deep ideas and thoughts involved.
Feels long despite only being 21 hours long.
One of my complaints is the characters models are always sticking out and difficulty spikes on certain bosses.
It's not a hard game though they hand out exp like rare candys at the end.
There is also extra stuff to do at the end and a newgameplus (nothing really carrys over the game gets harder)
That said it was a good time.


----------



## Esura (Sep 17, 2012)

Tekken Tag Tournament 2 - 8/10

Excellent fighter to tide me over after my weariness of Capcom's offerings. Online is superb, even better than SCV online. Has some loading issues when it comes to using custom outfits on characters and Tekken Tunes and stuff though on the PS3 version. Also, Fight Lab, while funny and interesting and does teaches you some basics, is no subsitute for a Tekken Force/Scenario Campaign or a Mission/Tutorial mode. That said, it has an absurdly large cast of characters (JUN IS BACK! HNNG!) and enough stuff for you to do in the game to last a long time. Very content packed and I already put like 30 hours in. I don't think I'll finish up my RPG backlog at this point...

I love TTT2's WTF (World Tekken Federation) site as well. Like COD Elite for Tekken, but free.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

Final Fantasy 5 Advance - 9.5/10

Loved everything about this game, from the characters to the plot to the fights to the class system. One of the best job systems I've ever had the good fortune of experiencing. The only thing that slightly disappointed me was the final final boss. I had hoped it would look like a divine Exdeath, and not some kind of amalgam horror monster. But it was still great nonetheless.


----------



## Riffraff (Sep 17, 2012)

Black Mesa - 9/10

Awesome remake. Though some of the music choices were pretty bad. The ending sucked. Wanted to especially see how they would've made Xen.


----------



## Majinvergil (Sep 17, 2012)

Assasin's Creed  6/10

After beating assasin creed revalation, I had to force myself to come back and play this game and it was disappointing ,to short,so repetetive.I say skip this game and start with the 2nd  game and when you play Revalations ,you get to see  flashbacks of  Altair  anyway,so you're not missing anything.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 17, 2012)

Dragon's Dogma

6/10

It has some positive points such as the teamwork business with the pawns, but without anything giving me direction, I lost motivation.

And the npcs don't even move their mouths when talking.


----------



## Bishamon (Sep 18, 2012)

Spelunky! - 8/10

Very frustrating at times, but ultimately satisfying.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 18, 2012)

Banjo Kazooie XBLA edition
Gotta say this game has aged pretty well. 
Everything is alot easier [maybe I am older as to why]
I mean in 2 sit downs that accumulated 8 hours I am on the final boss battle with 100% completion 
All notes, honeycombs and jiggies. 

8/10 Stay Classy BK.


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 18, 2012)

*BlazBlue: Continuum Shift Extend * (BBCSEX) - 9/10.

Can't wait for BB: CP to go through its Story Mode.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 18, 2012)

Fear Effect -8/10

Mind-blowing game when it was released on PSone and even if it lost some edge today, it's still great game and worth a price of a lager to buy it.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 19, 2012)

Dragon's Dogma (PS3): 9.5/10. this game feels greatly polished and is one of capcom's greatest creations, especially in the last decade or so. it combines elements from many games including Monster Hunter, Shadow of the colossus and dark souls. the entire system of vocations and vocation ranks, main pawn and sub-pawns, the actual system involving the hiring, searching and dismissal of pawns is fantastic as well. this game has surprising depth for a game capcom has made in recent memory.

the game starts off with you playing as a hero named Savan as you battle your way to fight the mighty Dragon, experiencing some enemies along the way including a mini boss fight with a chimera. I felt it was a great way to get the player started into the inner workings of the game especially mini bosses that are multi-limbed such as the chimera enemy.

the "official" beginning of the game starts you off slow ( as many games go anyway) and lets you choose one of the three basic vocations including a fighter ( uses sword and shield), mage ( staff wielder that uses magic) and strider ( uses daggers and shortbows). eventually you can change vocations and get advanced vocations to the basics and hybdrid vocations as well. one of my favorite things about the game is that it becomes a lot more fun as the game goes on. there might be some times where you need to journey a bit of a long way to get from point A to point B but it isn't really boring. there are lots of different enemies to pique your interest along the way. 


the replay value is strong here as there are 3 basic vocations ( mage, strider and fighter), 3 advanced vocations ( warrior, ranger and sorcerer) and 3 hybrid vocations (mystic knight, assassin and magick archer). once you've had enough of one vocation you can switch on over and start leveling up a different vocation, earning different skills and such. the best part about that is you can mix and match augmentation skills.

let's say you've played as the warrior and fighter classes and bought strength augmentations that make you a good deal stronger.

if you switch to a dagger using class like a strider or ranger, you can apply the augmentations that that class as well making for a powerful character that is also quick and agile.

so yea. if you have a ps3 or xbox 360 I'd recommend it as an immediate buy.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 20, 2012)

Borderlands 2 - 10/10

I am a Borderlands dick rider. Anything they do I will play to death and give a perfect rating.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 20, 2012)

Resident Evil 1 - 10/10

Perfect way to have a warm up with Resident 1, 2 and 3 before my dat body is getting ready for Resident Evil 6 climax in few weeks.


----------



## Inertia (Sep 21, 2012)

Silent Hill 2 - 10/10

The sounds, the lighting, the creepy symbolism. Never before have I encounter a game that has fucked with my senses as much as Silent Hill 2. While the dialogue is bad, the excellent story makes up for it. And the music....oh god the music. This is only the second time I've rated a game 10/10, and I think Silent Hill 2 edges out as my favorite game of all time. Scratch that, my favorite media experience of all time. I'm gonna plan on playing System Shock 1 and 2 next to see if those games can top Silent Hill 2.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 22, 2012)

Just completed Resident Evil 1 for the first time after all these years..

now the time to crack down Resident Evil 2 - 10/10

Such a classic game.


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 22, 2012)

WarioWare: Touched (Nintendo DS) - 7/10

Twisted was better.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 23, 2012)

*Borderlands* - 7/10

It's more fun on coop and might be harder. I played it alone from Old Haven and it was almost too easy, especially after I got the corrosive revolvers  I feel there was more in this, yet the quests and the story were very generic. Well, looks like they improved for the sequel.


----------



## Roman (Sep 25, 2012)

Sleeping Dogs: 9/10

The characters were great and worked really well with the story. Everyone played a part in the whole story, more so than one might think at first. You really get to see how Wei becomes conflicted with his loyalties throughout the game and I thought that was a really interesting development, going from acting the part of a crook to developing a serious attachment to the people he was originally sent out to trap. One character I really felt sorry for was Jackie, but I won't spoil anything 

The gameplay value is multi-varied and I liked it a lot. There is combat, armed or unarmed, there is driving (which I must mention how awesome cars are in this game and I seriously fell in love with driving), gambling, persuading, stealth, and so many other things that the game, while presenting nothing that hasn't really been done before, keeps you hooked all the way to the end.

Graphics and music were also glorious. There's quite a few tracks that I particularly liked such as Art of Xen, Behind the Great Wall and Mount Fuji. The characters also looked incredibly real with their expressions, their speech, and did wonders to convey emotion. You do not fuck with Mrs. Chu.

Overall, brilliant game. My only complaint, which is relatively minor, is that some of the face missions make no sense and some races were also pointlessly harsh, but it pans out really well regardless as a game in general.


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 3, 2012)

Fullmetal Alchemist 2: Curse of the Crimson Elixir (PS2) - 7/10


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 3, 2012)

resident evil 6: 6.5/10
bugs, terrible loading screens, qte that are long and frequent 
controls are okayish
1/4 of all the story mode was the only survivor horror aspect
like 60% of the time is was gears of war but with "zombies"
just call the mutating fuckers lambent and get ti over with 
beat it in 13~ hours
good thing i didnt buy it


----------



## Rios (Oct 5, 2012)

Borderlands 2 - 6/10
No. I dont care how fun this game is in co-op, they should have made it multiplayer only or something. The whole looting and killing the same enemies over and over with the overpowered sniper rifles can be described with one word - draining. And I farm in Diablo 3. A lot.

Torchlight 2 - 8/10
Cool concepts but the graphics bugs me. I cant sit and play something so loot oriented when the loot labels themselves is in those huge boxes. Hell, you need to actually pick up the gold and THEN see if there is something else. One word - if you are going to make it so blocky at least put all gold in one place instead of scattering pieces all around me.


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 5, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> resident evil 6: 4/10
> bugs, terrible loading screens, qte that are long and frequent
> controls are okayish
> 1/4 of all the story mode was the only survivor horror aspect
> ...



The game is mediocre to say the least, I can't remember how many times I saw the shadow of people in other rooms when they were outside of it....then you have shit passing through you, I also remember this one scene that Leon grabbed a key and he didn't even move the damn hand...wut?

Why do this dudes rush things? I don't mind waiting as long as you give me a complete game.


----------



## Hebe (Oct 5, 2012)

Dynasty Warriors online - 6/10

Killing just became a lot of fun


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 5, 2012)

Naruto Ultimate Ninja 5 (Japanese Import... din't release it in America    )

8.5-9/10

I love the fighting system for the original Ultimate Ninja series.  Not only that but the ougi are fun to watch, and playing as Sasuke is a freakin blast.  I love his team ougi with Orochimaru!

Great game, damn shame it didn't get release in America.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 5, 2012)

Big Bοss said:


> The game is mediocre to say the least, I can't remember how many times I saw the shadow of people in other rooms when they were outside of it....then you have shit passing through you, I also remember this one scene that Leon grabbed a key and he didn't even move the damn hand...wut?
> 
> Why do this dudes rush things? I don't mind waiting as long as you give me a complete game.



Meh. You say leon grabbed a key but he didnt
I dont remember this?
I suppose that is my answer and a joke a the same time.

Oh Crapcom
It's hard to a sail on a burning boat that taking on water 

Also the THUMBS UP GOOD JOB motion made me go wtf
so unnatural 
at one point i thought leon's hand was inverted
good thing i was drinking when i player re6
barely remember it but i do rememebr it was shit
and i hated it
looks like capcom is out to destroy all their IPs
megaman, street fighter, dmc and re


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 5, 2012)

Kyuujin said:


> Naruto Ultimate Ninja 5 (Japanese Import... din't release it in America    )
> 
> 8.5-9/10
> 
> ...



God I used to spend a lot of time on that game on my ps2, it was really good.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 5, 2012)

The last game I played and finished was *Disney's Aladdin* for SNES, about two weeks ago. It's a little short and a little too easy, but absolutely brilliant other than that. A few hours of great entertainment. 9/10,


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 5, 2012)

*Jewels Star* (Android).

Very good timewaster. Unlike Bejeweled, it feels like you are actually getting somewhere. Has classic mode similar to Bejeweled, but also Arcade and Mineral modes as well.

8/10 - 9/10.


----------



## Mael (Oct 5, 2012)

*Spec Ops: The Line*

Gameplay purposely simple and half-predictable to act as critique to common shooters.  excellent use of visuals, nice voice cast to include Nolan North, Bruce Boxleitner, Omid Abtahi, Jake Busey, and Kid from Kid n' Play Christopher Reid.  Chilling, harrowing, and above all else intelligent narrative and script.  Ultimately a gut punch of a game completely underrated by most gamers out there.  The only reason it's not perfect was because of the lame-ass multiplayer that had no place there.

9/10


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 6, 2012)

The last game I played [and beat] *that I haven't played in my life before that* was Mushihime-sama Futari 2 days ago.  It was definitely a great game, but I still didn't enjoy it as much as many of Cave's other shooters.  Maybe to the level of a Dangun Feveron or something.
7/10

The last game I played [and beat] was actually a game I've played to death.  Shinobi 3 on the Genesis.  Played it the day before yesterday, yesterday, and today (will probably give it a quick run tomorrow as well).  Per-fucking-fection. 10/10

Yeah, I know that was a shitty super biased review, but who the hell cares...or will read this for that matter?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2012)

Resident Evil 6:  7/10

Devil Survivor 2:  8.5/101

Borderlands 2:  8/10

HEAVY RAIN:  2/10.  One of the worst games I have ever played.  Really fucking terrible.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 6, 2012)

*Borderlands 2*

Driving around doing quests with your m8's is awesome, but like with the first one, I probably wouldn't go near it if I had to play it solo.

8/10.


----------



## Majinvergil (Oct 6, 2012)

Resident Evil 6   6.8 -7/10

If you see this game as a survivor horror you are not gonna like it,but if you see it as another action game,it might be ok,but it has problems,gameplay problems.Wtf can't capcom add survivor horror to the action?there is this one game capcom called Dead Space.

good points: co-op with a friend is fun,you can play it online or with a friend at home.you play 4 campains with 4 different main characters,these characters will encounter and even fight side to side in the story.Jake imo is an interesting character,he has no idea what he  is ,why he's so important and who is his father.the more you play his campain the more you play his campain,the more he gets to know all those things. the graphics,the voice acting.Capcom adds lots of content to the game,this game is action packed,you drive cars,snowmobiles,pilot air planes,boats,motorcycles.But what ruins the experience the most is the gameplay,but still playable.

bad points:the gameplay and the controls.For example the camera is a mess,wtf were they thinking?There are parts in the game that you have to run from a zombie and the camera does not help at all,cover system sucks,packed with  QTE(you might like them or hate them,I have no problem with them,but in this game there are some annoying ones that piss you off),the 10 sec useless cutcenes doesn't help because, lets say you are surronded by zombies and it stops the game to look for exampla at a bus and when you're back at the game those zombies are hitting you.Skill points,you will end up using melee alot most of the game it's you punching and kicking zombies,because most of the time you are out of ammo or with low health,but when you look for them breaking objects or killing the zombies,most of the time you will find  these skill points instead(why you have to buy an item that helps you find more items),why not give you skill points when you finish the damn chapter?.In Chris's campain not only does it look like a mix of Socom and Gears of war,but you have no idea who you are shooting infecteds or humans,,because these so called inected they have guns ,RPG'S rocket launchers and they have conscience of what they have doing,you also meet them in jake's campain. 

Suggestion: rent it,try the demo,imo it's not a full price game,lets the price drop,but try it out, it's not a bad game.Survivor horror fans will be dissapointed,this is a pure action game,only 1/4 campains is dark,has real zombies,but still not horror enough,but if you liked RE4,you may like this game.


----------



## Kage (Oct 7, 2012)

*Outland*

8.5/10

good soundtrack, the graphics/style works for the game (pretty) plays nice and the puzzles/boss battles were engaging. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## martryn (Oct 7, 2012)

Borderlands 2: 9.5 / 10

Having a blast with this game.  I play a lot of it solo, and a bit with a friend.  Would play more online with some guys I know, but my new puppy chewed up my Turtle Beach headset.  

I was a big fan of the first game, which had some interesting characters.  The second game has so many hilarious one liners, interesting characters, and badass moments.  I've laughed.  I've cried.  One of the best games of all time.  And I think I have high standards.


----------



## Lulu (Oct 7, 2012)

Kyuujin said:


> Naruto Ultimate Ninja 5 (Japanese Import... din't release it in America    )
> 
> 8.5-9/10
> 
> ...


i luv this game...tho i prefer 4,the team play was a lil hard for me to grab quick unlike 4 where i was untouchable...goodtimes.


Mael said:


> *Spec Ops: The Line*
> 
> Gameplay purposely simple and half-predictable to act as critique to common shooters.  excellent use of visuals, nice voice cast to include Nolan North, Bruce Boxleitner, Omid Abtahi, Jake Busey, and Kid from Kid n' Play Christopher Reid.  Chilling, harrowing, and above all else intelligent narrative and script.  Ultimately a gut punch of a game completely underrated by most gamers out there.  The only reason it's not perfect was because of the lame-ass multiplayer that had no place there.
> 
> 9/10


true this.am glad i had no use for the multiplaya to even see the wackness of it. 


Chamcham Trigger said:


> The last game I played [and beat] *that I haven't played in my life before that* was Mushihime-sama Futari 2 days ago.  It was definitely a great game, but I still didn't enjoy it as much as many of Cave's other shooters.  Maybe to the level of a Dangun Feveron or something.
> 7/10
> 
> The last game I played [and beat] was actually a game I've played to death.  Shinobi 3 on the Genesis.  Played it the day before yesterday, yesterday, and today (will probably give it a quick run tomorrow as well).  Per-fucking-fection. 10/10
> ...



shinobi 3...is that the one with a bonus level where you are falling and shooting ninja stars at enemies?

last game i played was split second. 7.9/10


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 12, 2012)

*Psychonauts* - 7/10 (sorta...dunno)

Haven't finished it - on the last level - and not sure if I will in the near future, but that won't affect my opinion about this. I definitely think it's a very imaginative and original work, the story, the setting, the characters, the levels...really it's fascinating, but boy did the camera control pissed me off so much. Sometimes it worked, but most of the time it was frustrating as hell. Had to take a couple of breaks from game thanks to it. The saving mechanic also isn't the best, because the manual save only stores your stats, but the location is fixed...so there were parts which I had to redo again


----------



## Devil Child (Oct 12, 2012)

*Disgaea 4* - Although I'm very adept in the english language, those color panels and their effects seriously give me headache, especially when i see the map with gazillions of colors. Not that far though, still have fun with the item world and creating new member  *7/10*

*Suikoden 2* - That game  gosh, love that variety of characters though more than 80% are irrelevant to the story... But i dont care. Viktor  Flik  was playing that game yesterday and tried some new combinations  *9/10*

*UMvC3* - Lol that game. Even though the online is sometimes just a huge troll and madness fest, some of the fight are sooo awesomeeee. Got that in November, still abusing it *7/10*


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 13, 2012)

Played *Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door*. Decided to pick this up a few days ago since I never finished it. I think I bought it sometime between 2005-06 lol.

Absolutely loving it again/10


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Oct 13, 2012)

Resident Evil 6 - 8/10

Maybe I'm too generous with that but since I'm such a big fan of this series so who cares about your opinions? 

Certainly not best game out of RE 1-6 games, it's for sure.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Oct 13, 2012)

Borderlands 2 with other 8/10 without others 6/10


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 13, 2012)

Elsword - 8/10

My friend got me back into this after I stopped playing for a while and I'm just so hooked into it. Not perfect by any means though, they really have to fix some of the drop rates for some of the quests. (Fuck you intermediate trainng 3/5)

Some of the character's combos can be too broken in PvP as well but the game is still fun as shit overall.


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 14, 2012)

*Dishonored* - 8/10

*XCOM: Enemy Unknown* - 9/10


----------



## ssjsuperman (Oct 14, 2012)

Resident evil 6 7/10


----------



## Syko (Oct 14, 2012)

Guild Wars 2 

9/10


----------



## Lulu (Oct 16, 2012)

the witcher... 7/10. The story and interections with npc is all that keeps me playing it.


----------



## Bishamon (Oct 16, 2012)

biggestluey said:


> the witcher... 7/10. The story and interections with npc is all that keeps me playing it.



Scoring witcher only a 7 is a fucking crime damn you! 


Anyway...

Dishonored: 8/10

I have yet to finish it, but i doubt it'll change.

Simply put:

The gameplay is the best thing ever, the story is facepalm worthy(most of the time) and the visual style is appealing but technically the game is kinda ugly.


----------



## Hana (Oct 16, 2012)

Torchlight 2 - 9/10

A great PC action RPG, for a low price.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 21, 2012)

*Dishonored* - 8.5/10

Plot and characters might be lame (and I also feel the all star VA cast was unnecessary, well maybe except Sarandon), but gameplay was fun and Dunwall was a nice setting. I do feel it peaked earlier it should have, the last 3 missions weren't that good. There's still a lot of potential in this, and room for refinement, so if Arkane decide to make a sequel I'll be looking forward to it. 

*Bioshock 2* - 6.5/10

Doubt I'll finish this. This really feels forced. Rapture might be one of the best game settings ever, but for me its charm only worked for one game. Funny thing is, the combat and hacking is actually fluid this time and the mission structure doesn't feel all over the place, but this doesn't seem enough for a sequel. Maybe for an expansion pack. Or better, Bioshock 1 could have had these elements (hopefully Infinite will have a healthy mixture). Not a fan of the adam gatherings either, they were enough for me in the Big Daddy Proving Grounds level. And speaking of Big Daddy, the fact that Alpha is so easy to harm is not cool. I'm supposed to be a Big Daddy goddammit!


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 21, 2012)

*Castlevania Order of Ecclesia* 10/10

Loved the battle system and different abilities you gain, it gives you the best of Castlevania since you can use Alucard and Belmont type abilities and the fact that you can combine 3 type of powers is really cool and helps to not get bored. The side quests are good and you don't deviate from the main story that much to make them, and the campaing is legit, with a good story and kick ass bosses.


----------



## Lulu (Oct 22, 2012)

Gwynbleidd said:


> Scoring witcher only a 7 is a fucking crime damn you!
> 
> 
> Anyway...
> ...



witcher 2 combat mech better if you ask me. Witcher 1 combat mech is not the best.its story is beautiful but combat mech,not fine. 
Last game playedhrono trigger on snes 8.5/10.why did i miss out this game as a kid? Its lovely


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 22, 2012)

The Walking Dead: Episode 4 - 7/10

I didn't like it as much as the earlier episodes, but it was still very good.


----------



## Majinvergil (Oct 22, 2012)

Metal Gear Solid 3 Snake Eater  9.5/10

one of the best games on the PS2,played the HD collection of MGS on ps3

only problem I had sometimes with it was the camera,other then that a fantastic game.


----------



## Lulu (Oct 23, 2012)

^ metal gear solid series. The only games that have constantly evaded my grasp for ten years and running.  *sighs* .either i buy it and it does not work or something else happens so i cant play it.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 25, 2012)

Happy Wars - 6/10

Seems kinda fun so far, but I am not all that far into it.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Oct 25, 2012)

Dishonored-8/10


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 26, 2012)

Aladdin for the SNES.

I give it a 9/10. a short and frankly easy game ( beat it a few hours ago in about 25 minutes and that was my first time every playing the game). the music is fantastic, level design is nice.... graphics just look so solid. gameplay is simple and sweet but still fun. Aladdin being the main character in a platformer just feels right.

like I said, a short game but worth your time especially if you have an SNES emulator.


----------



## Hebe (Oct 27, 2012)

Final Fantasy VII - 9/10


----------



## Rios (Oct 27, 2012)

that new Medal of Honor

2/10

booooooooooring
It gets 2 because 2 is the number of missions I played.


----------



## Lulu (Nov 1, 2012)

Call of duty black ops. 8/10...well the zombie modes are fun,even though i have never survived wave 10 alone.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 1, 2012)

Darksiders 2 - 7/10

Death > Chaos, that's all I got to say.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Nov 1, 2012)

Need for Speed: Most Wanted - 8/10

I'm speaking of the one that came out this year and not the one that came out in 2005, of course. Pretty good so far. I like some things and dislike some others, but overall it's good, fun, and keeping me pretty damn happy.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 3, 2012)

*Closure* - 8.5/10

Nice concept, the atmosphere and visuals were great, and it was challenging enough. It's easy to mess up in this, so there can be some frustrating moments in the more complex levels, but luckily the levels aren't big save for the last one.


----------



## Krory (Nov 4, 2012)

*Dishonored* - 8.5/10

The story and characters are extremely disappointing for the most part. It was, in fact, alarming. There's a serious lack of enemy types, special abilities/weapons but... the game is so absurdly fun that it makes up for everything else with that sheer fact alone. It stops mattering that I don't have a million abilities when it's still fun to just run up and stab someone through the face with a sword.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 4, 2012)

*Hotline Miami* - 9/10

This fucking game!  Fast paced, ultra violent, crazy and with the soundtrack of the year. It's easy to die and the controls get some time to get used to, but it's helluva fun. Has lot's of replay value too. Parts I didn't like were the boss fights and that stealth level.


----------



## ryne11 (Nov 4, 2012)

Shadows of the Damned. 8.5/10. A little to glitchy, but fun as hell. Enough to get 100% Achievements anyway


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 5, 2012)

Joe Danger - 9/10

Brilliant fun, one of the PSN's best downloaded games. Truly challenging to get all stars and gold medals.

Unlike fucking tough Trials HD, you wouldn't give up after attempting million time to achieve maximum score with Joe Danger.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Nov 5, 2012)

Borderlands 2,  9/10. Incredibly addictive and just overall fun. Really a great game.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 5, 2012)

Borderlands 2

9 out of 10. Could be a perfect score if the game has a larger inventory cap and the drop rates for rare items was a bit higher.


----------



## isanon (Nov 8, 2012)

cid meyers civilization 5:gods & kings

awesome/10


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Nov 10, 2012)

resident evil 6  8/10


----------



## VioNi (Nov 11, 2012)

Warriors Orochi 3 - 9/10 

I love this game so much.


----------



## Stripes (Nov 11, 2012)

*8/10 Lollipop Chainsaw:*

The game overall was enjoyable; way more then I anticipated when my friend recommended it from his collection. The story is kinda out there, zombie slayer cheerleader. Come on? Never the matter, game play was quite satisfying and I actually liked the upgrades and animation of the stories. Graphics were acceptable too I hardly found a single glitch. Good for when you have an empty weekend and wanna kill zombies till 3 in the morning.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 11, 2012)

*Witcher 2* - 3 

I just didnt see what everyone else was seeing i guess, it was slow, the controls were fidgety, and the graphics were fairly unimpressive. I LOVE RPGs and i am a huge fan of a big storyline but this one didnt catch my attention at any point. 

I was really disappointed


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 11, 2012)

*Tales of Graces F - 8/10*. Took me and my friend 140-145 hours to finish the game (and optional dungeon). It's by far the longest JRPG I've played, surpassing my previous record of single playthrough by 50+ hours. The game was certainly worth it as gameplay and characters were great. If only main plot was at least half-decent and not that bad.

*Warriors Orochi 3 - 3/10*. Utter boredom. Just like every other musou game I've played in comparison to Sengoku Basara 3.


----------



## Lulu (Nov 11, 2012)

Def jam fight for new york - 8/10. This is a sweet fighting game. Had lots of fun. 
Matrixaths of neo-5/10. It may be a sixth generation console game but the graphics suck...alot. It also has bad camera angles and control. I think it will fare better if given a hd remake and camera angles resolved. And the auto aim is super horrible. Kung fu is good though


----------



## trollface (Nov 11, 2012)

Assassin's Creed 3- 2/10

AC has never really been that fun. It just had a great storyline with creative ideas. The only reason I have been playing is to finish the story. Now the story is pretty much over, and they pulled an ME3 ending. I feel like a fool having been strung along for so many games just for this crap. Graphics problems. Mechanics problems. Bugs everywhere. Control problems. They should feel embarrassed for putting out a game this bad. 

They get two points. One  for a storyline that COULD have been much better, and one for the sea ship missions which were actually kinda fun.




Alan Wake- 7/10
Not really a scary game that makes you jump, more just a creepy game. I think it qualifies as survival horror. Actually kinda fun with some replay value. The story is intriguing, and they manage to pull off a good horror novel throughout the game. I am actually looking forward to follow up games.


----------



## Sharkx9 (Nov 11, 2012)

Metal Slug X:9|10
Graphics:
I really like the art style and the sprites,especially the detailed and the vivid movements.The enemies also have very humorous movements and the death animations are limitless.It really keeps the game new,also makes the characters come to life.Each stage has its own unique atmosphere which gives the stage is own individuality.In other words,the game looks amazing,cool and astonishing.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Story:
To be honest,the story is barley mentioned in the game itself.I had to go online learn about it,it makes it seem that your fighting a pointless battle.Then again it it is a shump so its forgivable.But at least it has a story,unlike most games.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Gameplay:
The fluent controls and the high amount of weaponry keeps the game from getting repetitive.The assortment enemies also adds a fun factor.But the most awesome thing about this game is the metal slugs,a collection of different types of vehicles your are able to control very nicely,though aiming the guns can be a pain,you get used to it quickly.The bosses are diverse and challenging,the game evens provide weapons if the player is having a rough time.Over all this game will keep you wanting more.and it provides.


----------



## Krory (Nov 11, 2012)

*Devil May Cry HD Collection*: 6.5/10
The first game has still feels like a chore to get through with how sluggish it is to me. The gameplay was the one real redeeming factor I remember in the first but it just doesn't draw me anymore. Though for such an early game, the HD update looks absolutely fantastic and visually in that regard is probably the best of the three games in the remake capacity. Devil May Cry 2 was a major step back, taking a fairly limited arsenal and array of abilities and essentially slicing it in half for the sake of a second carbon-copy character while making a more inane story, poorer voice acting and somehow poorer art direction and graphics. Devil May Cry 3 is the only saving grace gameplay-wise, still being fun with a wide variety of things to do while skipping the cutscenes that are just painful to watch still. The only one of the three where I get the impression I'm not just doing it for the achievements. Also aside from how great the first title looks overall, it's a very lazy HD port where for over half of the combined three games they couldn't even be bothered to update menus, item screens and FMVs making them appear as if the screen is literally cut back by half all the way around. It's just extraordinarily lazy. Hell, if this was just DMC3 HD Remake I'd probably give it at least an 8 or 8.5.

*Metro 2033* - 5/10
There's so much in concept about this that seems like it should be promising. But overall, the game was just... dull. True, though the post-apocalyptic scenery is often exactly that but at least some games find a good way of making up for it (such as Fallout 3's RPG aspects and gameplay). Metro just didn't have a heck of a lot. It felt like a trite military shooter half of the time and the only thing that drove me to keep going was to, admittedly, unfold the story. Weapon design, firing and loading animations were all great which made me wish there were more. Firing off random shots just to reload seemed to be more fun than most of the rest of the game. Aside from being linked to what seems to be a promising series of books, I just can't find much to like about it. It's not bad... just not good, either. Though I may still check out Last Light if the opportunity arises.

*Mark of the Ninja* - 8.5/10
True to Klei, the art style of MotN is great and extremely entertaining if that cartoon-animation style is your bag. For this title they sacked the hack and slash beat-'em-up style that made Shank fun and instead went with an addictive stealth style that, like some games do, force stealth by punishing you for being seen in some regard, though not as harshly as some. The game is short and being the first of any new IP, as is always the case, one can't help but notice everything there _isn't_ in the game - such as other main weapons, and the underwhelming boss battles (if you can even call them that). But for an arcade game and the first title, it's still an extremely fun game that gives you some degree of free reign on how to go about things (moreso than you would expect at first glance) that is well worth the money.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 12, 2012)

Okami HD - 10/10

No wonder why everyone used to rage about it when it was out on PS2 and for many years I wanted to get this game, for some reason _(Probably I got my life. )_

Till now I finally got it from Playstation store and bloody hell, this game is so amazing and don't get me started on their graphics.

Truly one of the most beautiful video game arts and my art skill was just awesome and made Picasso envy my kick-assing painting.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Nov 12, 2012)

Just Cause 2 - 8/10

Alright, the game could have been better. Found the story to be over all to quickly. 30% demolishing and I'm already at Mercenary Mode.

But the exploration of the islands.. this is how free-roaming should be done. And I love causing ruckus and fight with the military. My favorite intense moment would be when I was cornered by militia and 3 helicopters in the middle of Panau's Residental District and with a gun and a submachine gun as my only friends. 

Tried to run around buildings for cover. Militia everywhere. Tried to cut through alleys. Helicopter gunfire found me everywhere. Tried to hijack a car. Got rammed by a police car the moment I got in the driver's seat. My character died rather abruptly trying to cross a tunnel for whatever safety that might be waiting on the other side. Good fun.

Now, if they could mix the structure and free roaming of Just Cause 2 with the playstyle, monsters and graphic of Dragon's Dogma and the concept of Monster Hunter (hunting monsters), I'd be one happy camper. (and of course, nights would have to be a big no to being outside)


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 12, 2012)

Tried playing New Super Mario Bros.

Fucking hated it. Wasted my time.

No need to rate it.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 12, 2012)

*Rochard* - 7/10

Cute little game. Bit of a Trine vibe here and there, but overall not as impressive.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 12, 2012)

DBZ Budokai HD Collection - A solid 7.5/10 if only because the controls seem a bit funky on my xbox controller and not completely optimized for it and the menus haven't been updated, oh and I forgot how shit the story mode was compared to Budokai 2 (which is oddly missing and gets taken a point). 

Honestly this game should have been Budokai 3/Budokai Tenkaichi 3.  You would then have the best of both worlds (2d and 3d DBZ games)

Silent Hill Downpour - 8.5/10

Amazing. The only thing to set it back was the technical issues and the same old  guilt trip story that I'm so tired of but other than that this game was amazing. Totally renewed my interest in the series.


----------



## Bishamon (Nov 12, 2012)

Krory said:


> *Metro 2033* - 5/10
> There's so much in concept about this that seems like it should be promising. But overall, the game was just... dull. True, though the post-apocalyptic scenery is often exactly that but at least some games find a good way of making up for it (such as Fallout 3's RPG aspects and gameplay). Metro just didn't have a heck of a lot. It felt like a trite military shooter half of the time and the only thing that drove me to keep going was to, admittedly, unfold the story. Weapon design, firing and loading animations were all great which made me wish there were more. Firing off random shots just to reload seemed to be more fun than most of the rest of the game. Aside from being linked to what seems to be a promising series of books, I just can't find much to like about it. It's not bad... just not good, either. Though I may still check out Last Light if the opportunity arises.



>METRO 2033
>5/10

BITCHMOTHERFUCKINGFAGGOTEXPLOSIONOFCUMINYOURFACEUSTUPIDASSPIECEOFSHITASSHOLEDIEOFCANCERANDAIDS

/Fanboy rant... >_>

Anyway...

Assassin's Creed 3: 8/10

Haven't actually finished it yet but something real bad/good would have to happen to make me change it.

I'll detail once I finish it.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 14, 2012)

AC3 - 9/10. Awesome game all around and Connor's the best Assassin. Ending leaves a bit to be desired though.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 14, 2012)

*Trine 2: Goblin Menace* - 8/10

A worthy addition to the series. I'd argue it's even better than the 2nd part.  And boy is it gorgeous, which knowing the series shouldn't be a surprise, but still... 



Gwynbleidd said:


> >METRO 2033
> >5/10
> 
> BITCHMOTHERFUCKINGFAGGOTEXPLOSIONOFCUMINYOURFACEUSTUPIDASSPIECEOFSHITASSHOLEDIEOFCANCERANDAIDS
> ...



good thing you haven't seen Fiona's TW2 review then  But Metro is definitely flawed and I hope they can realize its potential with Last Light. I'm surprised he didn't mention the technical flaws.


----------



## Rios (Nov 14, 2012)

Dishonored
9/10
This game actually made me go full stealth/exploration mode unlike Deus Ex. Still kill kill kill is on the menu all the time but damn


----------



## Bishamon (Nov 14, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> good thing you haven't seen Fiona's TW2 review then  But Metro is definitely flawed and I hope they can realize its potential with Last Light. I'm surprised he didn't mention the technical flaws.




>Witcher 2

ERRRRRGH AGHHHHHHHHHHWHY WHAT DID SHE RATED IT WHAT WHAT WHAT WHAT WHAT WHAT?????


Nono-wait-Nonononononononononono youknowwhatidon'twannaknow
I'm fine as it is... Perfectly fine...

































....


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 14, 2012)

lmao. Don't worry, I won't tell you for the sake of everyone, but mostly for your health


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Nov 15, 2012)

pokemon heart gold 9/10


----------



## Lulu (Nov 15, 2012)

Fiona gave TW2 3/10...


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 15, 2012)

Black Ops 2 -8/10

Sure, it have some flaws but fuck that, it's just minor ones to me.

Not the greatest Call Of Duty game, I can say that.


----------



## .44 (Nov 17, 2012)

Final Fantasy VII - 9/10

-Midgar setting is unique and interesting, but once you leave you're on a typical FF world map
-World map overall is terrible; hard to know where to go next
-Menus are awful
-Switching materia is far more painful than it needed to be (same with trading equipment)
-Magic defense from your armor doesn't actually do anything


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 17, 2012)

.44 said:


> Final Fantasy VII - 9/10
> 
> -Midgar setting is unique and interesting, but once you leave you're on a typical FF world map
> -World map overall is terrible; hard to know where to go next
> ...




All the points are overall negative

Gives game 9/10

Great insight :ho


----------



## .44 (Nov 17, 2012)

-snip-

Everyone knows the positives for FFVII.

And I think those are all legitimate complaints, but that's really it.

(Also, just checked - Metacritic critic score: 9.2; user score: 9.0.  I would say 9/10 was a fair rating.)


----------



## Bishamon (Nov 18, 2012)

biggestluey said:


> Fiona gave TW2 3/10...


...

























































































*Ejem*

Emm... Where's this bitchFiona you mention?
I'd like to have totally normal conversation with her.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 18, 2012)

.44 said:


> -snip-
> 
> Everyone knows the positives for FFVII.
> 
> ...



rofl, what? you called me stupid because you didn't explain why you liked FF7? okay, I'll give you the benefit of the doubt that you're either a kid or there is a language barrier here. If not, you need to take some classes.


brb shitting on a game, giving it a high rating because its extremely popular.


----------



## .44 (Nov 18, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> rofl, what? you called me stupid because you didn't explain why you liked FF7? okay, I'll give you the benefit of the doubt that you're either a kid or there is a language barrier here. If not, you need to take some classes.


-snip-

I have played FFVII many times, but I replayed it recently. When I was younger, I considered this an almost flawless game. It's still great, but that list included newer critiques that I had on this last playthrough.

These critiques in their entirety, however, do not outweigh the many positives; this is why I still gave it an overall 9/10. Let's review, dumbass:

"-Midgar setting is unique and interesting, but once you leave you're on a typical FF world map"

Overall positive. Really the first FF to fully embrace a sci fi setting (started in FFVI). The return to form outside of Midgar is somewhat jarring, however. There are similarly themed settings (e.g. mako reactor ruins), but many of the locales could have appeared in any FF. Overall the world is expansive and mostly impressive.

The soundtrack also helps to make the settings stand out. Midgar music ("Under the Rotting Pizza" and "Oppressed People") is particularly unique for the FF series. Overall it isn't Uematsu's most solid soundtrack (probably FFIX is), but there are many highlights here.

"-World map overall is terrible; hard to know where to go next"

There is a large world here, which is clearly a plus. The downside is that directions between areas are scant. Additionally, while areas look distinct once inside of them, the map itself basically boils down to land and water. There are few landmarks, especially at sea. If you don't remember where the Sunken Gelnika is, then you'll have a fun time trying to find it each time you go back. 

Still, these problems only exist given the large world FFVII presents (although they are remedied by a better menu system in FFIX). Overall the scope is a positive attribute.

"-Menus are awful"

This is hard to dispute. Text is strangely abbreviated and descriptions of materia / equipment are often lacking (did you know that Ragnarok raises your stats? It doesn't tell you it does). The menu isn't so terrible that playability suffers that much, though. Certainly not enough to make the game less enjoyable. 

"-Switching materia is far more painful than it needed to be (same with trading equipment)"

Again, frustrating but not intolerable. Additionally, the materia system itself is a great mechanic. Combining different materia and making strategies off of how they complement each other (Hades + Added Effect, Mimic + KotR, etc) is a definite highlight of the game. It would have been nice to have a materia memorization option, and a way to trade equipment with inactive party members (you can trade materia) would have gone a long way. Still, both the materia and equipment systems are handled well in the big picture.

"-Magic defense from your armor doesn't actually do anything"

This is a fact. Probably one which most players don't realize:


Still, the game is quite playable if you're aware of such a bug and adjust your equipment decisions accordingly. Overall the battle calculations are handled nicely (especially the ultimate weapons), but this is a somewhat serious defect. 

tl;dr - The game is incredibly solid, but not without certain downsides. I'm allowed to point out flaws while still maintaining a strong overall opinion of the game. What about that is so hard for you to grasp? I did not shit on the game... those are all fair and reasonable critiques. I also didn't rate it highly "because it's extremely popular". That was a baseless accusation that you, quite frankly, pulled out of your ass. 


> brb shitting on a game, giving it a high rating because its extremely popular.


-snip-


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 18, 2012)

Assassin's Creed III
2.5/10
Ubisoft took everything great about the games that previously existed (so not including environment free running on trees and shit) and did it badly.


----------



## Ayana (Nov 18, 2012)

No More Heroes
9/10
Could be a bit longer.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Nov 19, 2012)

resident evil 5  
 8/10


----------



## Lulu (Nov 20, 2012)

Call of duty modern warfare 3...8/10...the multiplayer is awesome...dont hate me for loving the game.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 26, 2012)

*The Walking Dead* - 9/10

Aside from some technical flaws this title was successful in getting me engaged with the story and characters. Had its ups and downs, but it was totally worth it. In the early parts it managed to create the illusion of "your choice matters" pretty good, but later on not so much. It was obvious that certain things will happen, no matter what you choose. In retrospect though it probably was for the better to keep this tight instead of going for different branches.


----------



## Rios (Nov 27, 2012)

Black Ops 2
8/10
They really need to improve their plane flying controls >.>


----------



## lHydral (Nov 28, 2012)

Resident Evil 6: 7.5/10


----------



## Majinvergil (Nov 28, 2012)

Hitman Absolution 8.5/10

If you enjoy stealth,the different ways you have to do to kill you're targets,you will like this game.It is a tough game, you can't just go rambo and start shooting everyone,you need patiance, This game requires more thought and strategy underneath the surface, following your targets whereabouts and taking note of their tendencies. If you have the patience to research you targets you may stumble upon a way to dispatch them without firing a single shot. Having a wide spectrum of ways in which you can carry a mission out is the draw of Hitman Absolution, and if you are familiar with the Hitman series you should feel right at home.Now disguises in the game didnt really work well, whenever you are disguised in Absolution you will be spotted by anyone else wearing the same clothing such as the cops, gang members etc. It doesnt work in game and you spend most of the time in stealth mode even if disguised which kind of defeats the purpose.

Apart from that and few other small things it was a fun game,there is a contracts mode which is a blast and a big plus for replayability.


----------



## Rios (Nov 29, 2012)

NFS Most Wanted
2/10
A truly disgusting game with no way to evade the cops once your heat level is 2+. No pursuit breakers, no quiet place to sit down and wait for your heat to drop, the game is so heavily favored towards the police its not even funny.
Other than that my car was made of cardboard and seeing the crash camera over and over again made my head hurt.

A pity, the ideas were pretty cool.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 4, 2012)

*Mark of the Ninja *- 8.5/10

The best stealth game I played in years. Pretty addictive, it felt short yet when looking at 'hours played' it was near 10 hours. Dug the animation style, there's also a bit of freedom how you approach certain situations, parts. The story is its weakest element -it's pretty dull-, but it's a fun game. There is plenty of incentive to go back and play it again. I had some issues with the controls though, maybe this plays better with a controller.


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 5, 2012)

The Legend of Zelda (Famicom Disk System version) - 8/10


----------



## raizen28 (Dec 5, 2012)

AC3
Rent if you dare/Your Insanity


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 5, 2012)

Jak & Daxter Collection 9/10. Brings back so much memories.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Dec 6, 2012)

I am currently playing *Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater HD (PS3)*.

8/10 so far...I'm not used to playing stealth games TBH.


----------



## Trueno (Dec 9, 2012)

Mass Effect 2 9/10 
Ratchet Deadlocked 9/10
Saints Row 2 10/10
Parappa the Rapper 2 8.5/10


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 10, 2012)

*Spec Ops: The Line* - 8/10

Top notch presentation as far as I'm concerned, aesthetic and narration wise. VAs did a great job too. Gameplay wise it suffers though. I know this was intentional and for the most part it didn't bother me that much, but for ex those turret sequences sucked. So, overall this part of the game was at most average, but the presentation bumped it up for me.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 10, 2012)

Majesty HD: 8/10
Strategy RPG

Good game? I would say so.
Do i recommend it? 100%.
It?s a must TRY for Strategy players.


Very brutal game


----------



## Lulu (Dec 10, 2012)

Brutal hard difficulty or brutal in how many ways one can kill enemies?


----------



## ssjsuperman (Dec 10, 2012)

Far cry 3 9/10 My only 9 out of ten game this year.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 10, 2012)

biggestluey said:


> Brutal hard difficulty or brutal in how many ways one can kill enemies?



brutal hard difficulty.

Before u destroy three enemy lairs ....three more lairs are spawned.

When u manage to survive first waves of 3 dragons...next waves bring 6 dragons faster than u can recover.


But then again i believe i played the game on HARD.

Either way, it?s a fun game.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 10, 2012)

Tekken Tag Tournament 2. 9/10. Forever a Tekken fan.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 10, 2012)

Street fighter X Tekken. 7/10 . I am glad akuma is a tougher boss than the green guy who is a boss from tekken. Nice game but not a classic.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 13, 2012)

Vampire hunter:darkstalkers- 8/10. Very impressive fighting game. 
Street fighter alpha 3- 8.5/10 . 
Clash of heroes - 8.5/10. My best arcade fighting game. Very easy and engaging.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 13, 2012)

_Portal 2_

*10/10*

Valve. Oh Valve.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 13, 2012)

Torchlight 2 - 9/10

Better than fucking Diablo 3.


----------



## martryn (Dec 13, 2012)

Halo 4
*Campaign - 8ish, for length and a bullshit main villain
*Multiplayer - 7ish, for no maps and always playing with fucking Mexicans
*Ops - 8.5, for their continual releases and production value
*Treatment by 343 - 9.5, for how much they care about the franchise and the effort they're putting into it.

Total = 8.25


----------



## Gnome (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm Mexican and I agree. Too many Mexicans, they never shut up.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 13, 2012)

Furious George said:


> _Portal 2_
> 
> *10/10*
> 
> Valve. Oh Valve.



just got portal one. Is it impressive too?


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 13, 2012)

It's definitely worth it. I'd argue it's even harder at certain points.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 13, 2012)

biggestluey said:


> just got portal one. Is it impressive too?



Yes. Both are must-plays.



αshɘs said:


> It's definitely worth it. I'd argue it's even harder at certain points.



This is sort of true too.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 13, 2012)

Portal challenge accepted. Glad i got it.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 14, 2012)

Mortal kombat shaolin monks - 7/10 . Enjoyable game,easy controls. The graphics are poor though even for a 6th gen game. Story is average.


----------



## emili (Dec 14, 2012)

I played Medabots: Rokusho in VBA. How nostalgic  6/10


----------



## Ultimania (Dec 14, 2012)

Sonic the Hedgehog 4: Episode II. 

9/10. This game...is so fucking awesome. Sega really did an amazing job, and makes what Nintendo did with the NSMB series look like shit.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 14, 2012)

*The Walking Dead Game* 10/10  Prehaps the best story I have seen all year (Did what ME3 should have done to me  )

*Hitman Absolution * 8.5/10  Fun Game!!!

*Civilization 5* 8.5/10 Solid Gameplay definitely take away hours off


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 15, 2012)

Far Cry 3

Singleplayer / story: 8/10

Could have done better with enemy dynamics (once you clear an outpost, enemies dont come back to try and retake it, thus the map gets increasingly boring, except for the occasional wildlife attack)

Multi-player : 4/10

Horrid lag/connection issues (because games are hosted on player machines., it seems. Ubi didnt bother giving us dedicated servers, so we could be playing in the US, and trying to have a match on a russian server, with french players) 

Hacking has already become an issue, map-types dont seem to randomize very well, small selection of company-made maps (though they are well made). Players cant host their custom-made maps, as was the case with FC2. No vehicles (though with current maps, that dosnt matter much as there isnt much room on any of them to drive around with) No way to refill your ammo in a match, ect ect.


----------



## Zenith (Dec 17, 2012)

battlefield 3 on PC
9/10

i'm not giving a perfect 10,just because of occasional lags when online and some derps every now and then


----------



## Ultimania (Dec 17, 2012)

Vice said:


> Hahaha. Trolling.



Actually the sad part is that I'm totally not trolling. Nintendo fanboys need to get their cocks out of Peach's pussy and realize that Sega (once again) did what Nintendon't.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 17, 2012)

Portal. : 50000/10 . This is why i love video games. This game captures the essence of gaming enjoyment and challenge for me.


----------



## Vice (Dec 17, 2012)

Ultimania said:


> Actually the sad part is that I'm totally not trolling. Nintendo fanboys need to get their cocks out of Peach's pussy and realize that Sega (once again) did what Nintendon't.



So still trolling then?


----------



## Majinvergil (Dec 18, 2012)

Assasin's Creed 3  5/10

ac3 doesn't live up to the hype it was given .One of the biggest disappointments of this year.

the good:the story except for the ending ,  and the naval battles  are some of the few positive things the game has to offer

the bad: so many bugs and glitches that it becomes frustrating,Control problems,conner is not an interesting character,the game is so linear and most of the missions are dull and uninspiring,why even have shops if you can beat the game with the same weapon as you begin it,wtf was that ending,they pulled a ME3 ,nice way to ruin everything.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 18, 2012)

biggestluey said:


> Portal. : 50000/10 . This is why i love video games. This game captures the essence of gaming enjoyment and challenge for me.



You're playing Portal 2 next right? Right?!


----------



## Lulu (Dec 18, 2012)

Furious George said:


> You're playing Portal 2 next right? Right?!



Absolutely. I am kinda fascinated... No, obsessed with glados and her cake...why am I obsessed with glados? Idk honestly. But I do.


----------



## Badalight (Dec 18, 2012)

Sonic 2

8/10

final level is balls


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 18, 2012)

Call of Duty: Black Ops II - 9/10

Best CoD yet in my opinion. I do have my small problems with some things on multiplayer, but who doesn't. Good ass game overall.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 18, 2012)

Dark Souls Prepare to Die Edition: 10/10.
The best game of last year, except this time I could play it on my laptop wherever I wanted.


----------



## Cel3stial (Dec 18, 2012)

BlackOps 2. Compelling storyline, beautiful graphics.


----------



## mariahchan (Dec 18, 2012)

The Walking Dead 7/10

I like how the game has a proper plot and you can control the storyline, but I do prefer games where you get to kill a lot of zombies haha


----------



## Furious George (Dec 19, 2012)

Sonic Generations 

With this as a follow-up to the decent Sonic Colors, it seems like Sega is finally back on track with this series. Great Classic levels, some of the best New Sonic levels yet and lots and lots of replay value and collectibles. Good stuff. 

*8.5/10*


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 19, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Dark Souls Prepare to Die Edition: 10/10.
> The best game of last year, except this time I could play it on my laptop wherever I wanted.



Did you play it with the DSfix and a controller? Because I hear both are sorta required.

I just want to make sure, I may pick this up during the winter sale.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 19, 2012)

I didn't bother with DSfix. Mainly due to being lazy, I probably should have. There were moments when I got disconnected from online because of Framerate drops, and moments in PvP where the enemy seemingly teleported behind me.

I tried playing without a controller once, never again. You can use a 360 or PS3 controller. The PS3 controller requires custom drivers though, you can find it online easy enough.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 19, 2012)

Ok, I see. How friendly is this game to controller newbies though? I mean, the last time I held one in my hands was 10+ years ago  Been thinking of getting one regardless if I get this game or not. I guess 360 would be the better option?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 19, 2012)

Well 360 is plug and play. And all the key mapping in the game is defaultedly (I made a word) written for 360.

As for friendliness, idk, I think Dark Souls would have to be a friendly game in first place. But the controls are really thought out and natural feeling.


----------



## Hebe (Dec 19, 2012)

Syberia 2 - 8/10


----------



## Furious George (Dec 23, 2012)

Chrono Trigger 

*9/10*

S'a good game.


----------



## Majinvergil (Dec 28, 2012)

Ninja Gaiden 3 on xbox 360  5/10
NG3 discards all the elements that made the previous titles popular among players and the result is the worse Ninja Gaiden title of them all


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2012)

Persona 4 Golden: A


----------



## Furious George (Dec 30, 2012)

Darksiders II 

What a nice surprise. 

*8.5/10*


----------



## Mako (Dec 30, 2012)

*Need For Speed: Most Wanted (2012)*

CONS
- the cops piss me off in this game
- cops again
- more cops
4/10


----------



## 115 (Dec 31, 2012)

^ Same game actually. 

NFS: Most Wanted (2012)

2/10. Jesus does this game suck, seriously miss when you could actually _customize_ your vehicles. Game sites are giving this a 9/10  It's terrible.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 31, 2012)

Growlanser 4 (psp) 
A very interesting and well polished trpg with a good story.
8.5/10


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Dec 31, 2012)

Port Royale 3: So simple. Buy low, sell high, build cities, manage your stores, mind the pirates (until you're strong and payback time arrives) and for some reason, I can't stop playing. 7/10


----------



## Luna (Dec 31, 2012)

Halo 4;

9/10


----------



## iSmile (Dec 31, 2012)

The Walking Dead Episode1-2, this whole thing when every decision and action you take can result in the entire story of the game changing around you makes it awesome! Really nice plot and recommended after midnight, may cause some fear. 8.5/10


----------



## Lulu (Dec 31, 2012)

Contra (nes)- i dont know what to rate this game. But i loves it.


----------



## Dominus (Dec 31, 2012)

FIFA 13 - 9 / 10


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 31, 2012)

LEGO Harry Potter Years 1-4 - 8/10

Really fun. I don't know why I didn't play this sooner. Just finished year 2, onto year 3!


----------



## Lulu (Jan 2, 2013)

Dark Prince of Awesome said:


> FIFA 13 - 9 / 10



favorite team please?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 2, 2013)

Darksiders 2 - 9/10

Better gameplay-wise than the first. Weaker story, but better lore.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 2, 2013)

Fist of the north star Ken's rage 2 (shin hokuto musou)
6/10
The game tries to make a bridge between the first game and Dynasty Warriors, and doesn't do so well with it.  The slower pace makes the game feel monotonous fast just like the first game (DW games get monotonous, but the faster pace makes it more tolerable for longer).  The fact that you either need a special item to dash cancel, or it's removed from the game (first game had it) makes the game that much more painful (I've beaten the game but still haven't found an item that has the dash cancel stat).  The music is also kind of lacking.  

It gets points or being fist of the north star, but honestly, if they replaced all of the characters with unknowns, it would be passed up quickly as a very sub par game.  Also, this is kind of unfair, but since I didn't really like the post Raoh portion of the Fist of the North star series, the game gets that much more boring through the story mode.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 2, 2013)

I bought Ken's Rage not knowing it was a Musou game. Boy was that an unpleasant surprise. And as you say, it was _slow_, such a bad idea.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 2, 2013)

Pretty much.  The nanto characters move at a faster pace (which is good since my favorite character is Rei(Ray?), but it doesn't help enough.  

To be honest, I'm a crazy Warriors series fan.  It's my vice and my [not so] secret shame.  I usually play tough games, so it's a nice series to go into after playing a game where your ship blows up for the 500th time after the same bullet pattern.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 2, 2013)

contra hard corps (genesis) - mehn this game is not hard at all...even w/o savestates i still kickbutt


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 3, 2013)

*Machinarium* - 8/10

Really dug the art design and soundtrack. The puzzles were good too, had to use the help more than I wanted to. Didn't like some of the mini games though.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 3, 2013)

Donkey Kong Country Returns: Feels like it pays an excellent homage to the original snes game. 9/10 with the nostalgia factor 8/10 without it. Either way a solid game reminding us why we loved the ape in the 90's.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 3, 2013)

Far Cry 3 - 9/10

Hard to believe that Far Cry 2 used to be such a piece of shit and Far Cry 3 turned out to much, much better. 

And I got it brand new for only ?20 along with free Lost Expeditions. Bargain, I would thought so.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 3, 2013)

Persona 4.

Game was fucking _shit._

Fighting was aight, though...

5/10 and shit.


----------



## Tony Stark (Jan 3, 2013)

Just played through 3 Games 

Ghost Recon Future Soldier 7/10 
Well the gameplay was sweet, a good 3rd person shooter (Conviction 2.0 anyone?)
The Campaign was way to short for my taste, the story was to generic.
Playing it once is enough, twice at max. then it gets very boring.
Guerrila mode was shit also.

Assassin's Creed III 8/10
Best thing was the naval battle, seriously awesome shit there.
The gameplay has been improved, combos aren't as easy as in Brotherhood and Revelations which is a good thing, since it's more challenging.
Climbing trees and co. was nice, and small things as interacting with dogs made my days.
They handeled the guns pretty sweet too, Desmond Missions were another highlight.

Now the only, but the most important thing about the game that went wrong, yes the story itself...
I mean come on we endured so many games, following Desmond all the way there only to see him die in a ridiculous way. No thank you.

Hitman Absolution 10/10
Now this game has done for me the best 2 weeks ever, seriously there was absolutely NOTHING in this game which pissed me of.
Very very nice gameplay, taking cover, getting rid of bodies, climbing, throwing shit and and and...
Story was very amusing too, 47 rescues another weird clone experiment thing just as himself, there were moments in the game where I thought I would be in the game for real.
Nice variety of weapons also.
I definetly recommend playing this one, and the best thing about it (as in all other Hitman  games) the possibilites of completing the contracts.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 6, 2013)

Mass Effect 2 

Games like these keep me hopeful about this industry's future. 

Powerful narrative, great characters, great writing, decent AI, plenty of content, very nice to look at (whenever the Unreal Engine gets its act together and renders things properly). Most of all though, EXCELLENT world-building. 

Usually not a fan of WRPGs but I dug this one a lot. 

An easy *9/10*

Now onward to Mass Effect 3!


----------



## Lulu (Jan 6, 2013)

amnesia dark descent- 8/10


----------



## Krory (Jan 6, 2013)

*Dark Souls* - Solid 9/10. I think a lot of comments about "difficulty" are misplaced, especially anything with terminology like "unfair." The game does punish you for being a moron or trying to be ballsy but I was able to adapt pretty quickly to what needed to be done to survive. Of course there's still difficult parts but I think a lot of the remarks about it being so insanely hard come from people trying too hard.

*The Walking Dead* - 9.5/10. Easily the most engaging game I've encountered. Only through Episode 3 right now but I swear to God, very rarely has a game had me reacting so harshly to shit that was going on. Right from the start I was simply baffled. It's a very brutal game and despite the tendency for some characters to get extremely annoying (well, it wouldn't be The Walking Dead without everyone going OOC frequently, would it?), it never failed to illicit a genuine emotional response. We need more games like this.

*Game of Thrones* - 5/10. A nice, if somewhat lazy, strategic battle system but there's really not a heck of a lot going for it right now. Though not finished with the game. Though not quite "awful."


----------



## Tony Stark (Jan 9, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Mass Effect 2
> 
> Games like these keep me hopeful about this industry's future.
> 
> ...



We'll bang ok?


----------



## Furious George (Jan 9, 2013)

You big. stupid. jellyfish!


----------



## Rios (Jan 10, 2013)

Walking Dead
8/10
The thing I really REALLY hated was how you had to play for your wrongdoings no matter what. There is nothing hidden for the people around you and unless you want to constantly be reminded of how much of an awful person you are there is no point in being bad. Too much focus on a single character. Rush to get to the ending. Tearjerker which was expected and didnt affect me that much.

Far Cry 3
7.5/10
Lackluster endgame content. Very few enemy types. Exploitable combat and environment. Weak story. Annoying terrain, which causes more injuries and deaths than gunshots.

Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Justice for All
8.5/10
Bad pacing at times. Way too many old characters come back(2 very annoying ones on top of that). Investigating things is mostly a drag with only one new mechanic to spice things up. 

Scribblenauts Unlimited
6/10
Too easy.

Chivalry: Medieval Warfare
9/10
Lack of customization. Pesky bugs still presented. Shields protect places, which they shouldnt. No limit on archers per team.


----------



## Bonney (Jan 10, 2013)

I went back a long way for this game. Got around to playing the old Space Fighter game Starlancer. Was a flop of a game but it at least was a kind of precursor for Freelancer. The game has an absolutely hopeless villain group portrayal wise. So blatantly stereotypical, basically a bunch of very thick accented Germans and Russians who are oh so evil and dictator like  The game had no plot line really either. Never did it flesh out the motives, reasons or anything of the like for why these evil European guys were routinely committing mass murders and purging of entire populations in the solar system.

The game itself was fairly challenging without having a joystick anymore. The most annoying aspect are shitty escort missions where you are outnumbered 10 to 1 and then the escortee flys straight in a line towards attacking ships and gets blasted. The other thing I disliked were the missions where you had to fly around and blow up dozens upon dozens of torpedoes that were being launched, which was always boring. However the fighting, ship control and missions were well done and fairly varied. 

While the game was pretty repetitive in some aspects,  It did have some neat features like having news stories and the ability to wander around your carrier while not on mission, which immersed you somewhat with the alliance. The multiplayer seems great upon reading about it, too bad I couldn't do that. I'm not sure that the multiplayer would have taken off much considering this was dial up days and the game being a flop.

6/10 



Krory said:


> *Dark Souls* - Solid 9/10. I think a lot of comments about "difficulty" are misplaced, especially anything with terminology like "unfair." The game does punish you for being a moron or trying to be ballsy but I was able to adapt pretty quickly to what needed to be done to survive. Of course there's still difficult parts but I think a lot of the remarks about it being so insanely hard come from people trying too hard.



Couldn't agree more on the difficulty part. Too many players used to modern day difficulty settings on many games. Would love to see them go back in time to when games were actually very hard and unfair. I liked the difficult and felt it was right. The right kind of hard when you need to be more careful, think and adapt to situations, also to get punished for rushing into everything and for being careless like you can be in many other games today. I don't think it is unfair, just needs more thinking.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 10, 2013)

Dark Souls - 8/10

The game is a diamond in the rough. It FEELS like an oldschool game and everything positive about that with minimal bullshit.

I'm going to focus on the negatives because there are way too many people out there who have (rightly so) praised all of the game's strong points.

About the biggest complaint I have with this game is how awful the interface is. And I mean that as a whole. Not having a pause button is ludicrous, there is no excuse for it. Online integration need not be sacrificed. Being invaded? Pause button disabled. Want to keep the tension high in boss fights? Disable it there too. 

It also took me a fairly long time to be able to compare item statistics at a glance. Discovering game mechanics on your own I can deal with (miracles/spells/etc) but being drowned in menus with unintuitive grainy icons for each stat and crude inventory management...I expected some degree of improvement since Demon's Souls.

The narrative. And it's not even criticism aimed at the quality or scarcity of said narrative, because there is a certain welcome feeling about the story being mostly HINTED AT rather than told. There is a delightful glee in exploring an unknown quantity such as the world of Dark Souls and its rich flavor. But unfortunately while the overall bits and pieces of lore are actually quite nice, the NPCs through which they are sometimes delivered range from pretty decent (the dying knight that gives you the flask did some pretty solid voice acting) to god awful (crestfallen warrior >_<). There is zero lipsync in this game, and faces for everyone in general are inexpressive and dull. Thankfully both problems are alleviated by the fact that most cool npcs and probably the player character all wear helmets.

But get past all that and you have an extremely niche game that has to continue to have a place in gaming. From Software did a brilliant job of looking back and really thinking "what is it that makes people love older games so much?" instead of dismissing it all as nostalgia or the novelty of some feature or other at the time of their release.

Old games had the joy of the unknown, and Dark Souls captures that perfectly.


----------



## Xrdv (Jan 10, 2013)

Landstalker - Megadrive/Genesis
Wanted to try it for a very long time. Also heard about it being one of the top games for the system. Lives up to the rumors. 9/10


Skyrim, Dawnguard DLC - PC
Main stories are nice but short and not all that new stuff added.
A bit above average 5.5/10


----------



## Jeff (Jan 11, 2013)

Resident Evil 6

Overall, still not better than 4 but definitely a step up over 5.  I love the suspense in RE games, and 5 was severely lacking of anything that made me jump or regret playing it at 2 am.  6 improves this, as well as includes a dodge function but disabled pause (at least in splitscreen mode, which is how I played it) and enabled total control over those tedious escape sequences that in 5 were basically dictated through simple button mashing.  I enjoyed this, until the screen began rotating in all directions to supposedly give me a better viewpoint of upcoming obstacles.  Very disorienting from a third person perspective.  I think it took us about 15 or so tries to beat the Chris/Piers escape from the HAOS because either the camera began to lag us running, or would disorient us from who we were since Piers and Chris somewhat resemble each other.

6's difficulty was far harder not in terms of the combat system (which greatly upgraded melee and the inventory systems), but in the sense that you largely had to figure out things yourself without those helpful screenshots that 5 would do.  There would be times we would just be standing around trying to figure out what was supposed to be done...I actually enjoyed this challenge as I felt using your logic or intuition was a crucial part of playing the games prior to 5.  Also, it was great to NOT be able to kill everything, as the dread of being chased by immortal disfigured creatures was felt throughout the game by us.

The variation in the stories were fun as well.  Was horrible at the driving aspects of the game, especially those in Sherry/Jake's story, but it was not a bad thing to include.

Definitely added far more to the characters as well; 5 did not carry the story nearly as well as this game.  It was an engaging experience to listen to the deep dialogue and the cutscenes.  The ambiguity of Ada Wong, the inner conflict of Chris, the sarcasm and youthfulness of Jake, and of course the commitment to duty of Leon was featured prominently and definitely helped me get involved in the overall story of the game.

Overall, great game.  Not perfect, but a step up over 5 in my opinion

8.5/10


----------



## Furious George (Jan 12, 2013)

Mass Effect 3 

Definitely has its flaws that, at this point, don't even bear repeating. 

Still a very solid entry into the franchise and one that I will be replaying shortly. 

*8/10*


----------



## Lulu (Jan 12, 2013)

Resident evil (playstation emulator) - nostalgia. Its a cool game for its time but my major criticism is the voice acting. So horrible. But overall,the puzzles and game play are good. Nice story too. 7.5/10


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2013)

*Mass Effect 2* ~ A-

Great characterization, world building, content, and fun gameplay compensates for somewhat linear story.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 13, 2013)

Tales Of Grace F - 8/10

Enjoyable JRPG game, I'd say.

It puts me in mood for Ni No Kuni White Witch when it's out


----------



## Jigglypuff (Jan 13, 2013)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Far Cry 3 - 9/10
> 
> Hard to believe that Far Cry 2 used to be such a piece of shit and Far Cry 3 turned out to much, much better.
> 
> And I got it brand new for only ?20 along with free Lost Expeditions. Bargain, I would thought so.



I'll be playing Far Cry 2 next. :amazed

Far Cry 3 is a solid 8/10.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 14, 2013)

*Stealth Bastard Deluxe* - 8.5/10

aka Tactical Espionage Arsehole. Cool title, cool little game, in fact imo pretty underappreciated in the indie scene from last year. Very solid level design throughout, lot of content both from the devs and community, good replay value. I had some problems with framedrops (normally it plays in 60fps, when it drops it gets down to 40fps. Far from unplayable, but looked like slowmo)  and the controls felt a bit slow at certain points. The ending was gold


----------



## ??? (Jan 20, 2013)

Mortal Kombat (2011) - 10/10


----------



## Lulu (Jan 20, 2013)

Unreal tournament goty edition (pc)- 7/10. Its old school but with the right number of friends,the multiplayer is fun. Lots of maps.


----------



## G (Jan 20, 2013)

Sonic Racing Transformed  - 8,5/10
better than mario kart, and although the online is buggy and broken its still alot of fun.
Devil May Cry HD Collection - 7/10
I havent ever played the games, and thats why i was interested in picking this collection up. the games are challenging enough and the combat system is excellent. However the games really have aged.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2013)

*Journey*

Visually brilliant, endlessly immersive, and a generally great visceral experience.

A+


----------



## Lulu (Jan 21, 2013)

>Reads stunna's post. 
>Gets dictionary to understand what he wrote.


----------



## tgre (Jan 21, 2013)

Swordcraft Story (GBA)

Not too shabby

too much reliance on player relationships (which are linear) over gameplay (basic combat system is basic)

B/B+


----------



## Bishamon (Jan 21, 2013)

XCOM: Enemy Unknown

Super addictive game, love it.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 21, 2013)

*F.E.A.R.* - 8.5/10

The overall design of this game is pretty pedestrian. There's barely an variety at all and this takes a massive dump on the pacing too, especially on the mid office complex level, which I thought was never going to end, and the last level was pretty disappointing, but I'd by lying if I said it didn't have any atmosphere. There were some nice shots here and there.
Now these are all balanced out by the sublime enemy encounters. Seriously, the gunplay is one of the best ever. Just feels so good  Now I hear this series went to shit with the sequels :/


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 24, 2013)

The Walking Dead game.

Seriously one of the best stories I've seen in a game yet.


*Spoiler*: __ 



In the end I told Clementine not to kill Lee and save the bullet.






5/5


----------



## 115 (Jan 24, 2013)

DmC - Devil May Cry

4/10. Nice set pieces, repetitive and mundane combat with complicated/awkward controls, fails at creating any kind of atmosphere and the plot is pointless and boring. Bosses aren't fun and enemies are also very boring. Overall a mundane experience and hardly a reboot to the dying franchise - luckily I didn't buy this, only rented it.


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 24, 2013)

Vampire: The Masquerade-Bloodlines

9/10

Just started my 857536th run with the newest fan patch. The atmosphere, music and characters are enchanting as ever.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 24, 2013)

Kameo: Elements of power
I'm not finished with it, but it's giving me the same feel throughout.( I better go finish it)
You can feel that rare touch that wants to be there but can't and it doesn't help the game. It's not particularly fun or interesting. Not the worst game I've played, but I'm giving it a
Controls are a bit slippery and it honestly hasn't aged that well.
5.4/10


----------



## Island (Jan 24, 2013)

Playing KOTOR 2 and Morrowind back and forth.

KOTOR 2 is <3 except the PCs are ugly as sin while Morrowind with mods is a wonderful game.

8/10 on the former and 9/10 on the latter.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 28, 2013)

Yakuza: Dead Souls -6.5/10

Not the best game out of this series and the camera work and target-shooting are shite!

But I will stick with it and allow my body to get ready to come when Yakuza 5 comes out.


----------



## abc123 (Jan 28, 2013)

Dota 2 - 7.5/10

Will probably increase in score once it's fully released and the rest of DotA from WC3 (which I am comparing it to) is added.


----------



## Daxter (Jan 28, 2013)

*Bioshock (1)*; 9/10 LOL the good ending. 
*Ookami HD*; 8/10 Only a third through this (I've been neglecting it sadly), but liking it a lot. I love the graphics style in particular, and overall I hope I find a challenge in it soon.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 1, 2013)

Playstation All-Stars Battle Royale. 

Lots of fun. A touch bare bones. Sony was smart to not sell it at $60 on PSN. 

*7/10*


----------



## Majinvergil (Feb 2, 2013)

Prince of persia 7.5/10

A joy to play, Exploring some of the most visually stunning enviroments and  great looking scenarios  with one of most althletic characters ever is just about as good as it gets. Yes, ther's some issues with the pacing, challenge (you can't die) and the combat.

Sly Cooper and the Thievius Raccoonus HD 9/10

 A great  game. While the story is basic ,the characters are all fun and interesting. The gameplay is fantastic. You have some great level designs each one feeling unique fun and fresh. To add more variety are various minigames thrown in, which while eh at times get the game from getting dull or repetitive. The game can get difficult at times,which is great for gamers who are looking for challenge. On top of that are some great graphics and voice acting.

DmC Devil May Cry 5/10

(spoilers)
I rented the game to judge it myself.The gameplay is dumb down from previous DMC games made years ago,instead of building on those games and making  it better ,they take 4 steps back.The fast gameplay is gone,styles gone,lock on system gone,to make space for dodging and angel and demon weapons,they added platforming but after doing the same thing it gets repetetive..Also the game is so damn easy,the boss battles offer no challenge at all and the point ranking is a joke ,SSS is so easy to get in this game.The characters are unlikable: the old dante was a great main character,always making fun of his enemies with his funny one liners,all this guy does is swear and believes that's mature  ,Vergil the badass in 3 and 4 barly even uses his sword,the part where there being attack by soldiers he doesn't do shit,not to mention shoots a pregnant woman in the stomach and remember when the female characters actully did shit, All Kat does is open portals for you with her squirrel semen lol(seriously).The plot isn't bad,but we have seen it before in movies like "They live" and others,in this one demons take over the media ,also the dialogue has to be the worse I have ever seen and have to listin to.I will say I did like how everything in limbo tries to kill you.


----------



## belkrax (Feb 2, 2013)

Darksiders 2: 8.9

Really good, i enjoyed it a lot, the fights were awesome but the final part felt rushed.

"MAY THE LIGHT OF EVERYTHING THATS HOLY DESTROY YOU"


----------



## DaKakz (Feb 3, 2013)

Zelda Ocarina of Time: 9.9/10

Best. Zelda. Game. Ever


----------



## 115 (Feb 3, 2013)

XBLA Title: Peggle. 10/10 Would recommend.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 3, 2013)

Cthulhu21 said:


> Zelda Ocarina of Time: 9.9/10
> 
> Best. Zelda. Game. Ever



Good man.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alan Wake* - 9/10

First time around it didn't click, second time around it did (just like Bioshock). It runs well, looks well, is presented well, controls well (except some platforming parts). There were some pacing issues, but overall great experience. Didn't really like the special eps though.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 11, 2013)

_Mass Effect_

A flawed but still solid game. Great plot, awesome OST.... not as good as Mass Effect 2. Better than Mass Effect 3. 

*8/10*


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 11, 2013)

Just finish wither 2 love Triss and the way the plot go needs more sex with vampires but oh well we get a sucubus so is all good.


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 12, 2013)

Earthbound/Mother 2 
Awesome RPG 10/10


----------



## Izi90 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Vaklyria Chronicles 2[PSP] *: 10/10 [Best Game Story Line]
*Monster Hunter Portable 3rd[PSP] *: 9/10 [Fun to adventure at]


----------



## Daxter (Feb 12, 2013)

Bioshock 2 (multiplayer, because at last, after getting the proper dlc, I'm nearly rea-that is, level 50 status, if only in name - must-nat-stahp). Single player is an easy 9, what am I saying10/10, but so is the multiplayer for me.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 12, 2013)

Split second. 7/10. Racing game that suits me. Gotta luv the traps. If you like aggressive competitive action racing games,check it out.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 13, 2013)

Metal Gear Solid 4: 8/10.


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 13, 2013)

Dark Souls: quite an incredible game. not as difficult as people say but still a fantastic joy. my victories were hard fought but well earned and the end of the game left me with such a smile on my face because I had traveled through the game , fighting for my life just to not die. getting to each bonfire was a challenge that made me felt great for completing. all in all, completing the first playthrough made me feel like I had truly accomplished something: something I had worked for and spent 44+ hours working for.

10/10, highly recommended for anyone looking for a challenging but truly rewarding game.


----------



## 115 (Feb 13, 2013)

Aliens: Colonial Marines. 2/10 - Avoid like the fucking plague.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 13, 2013)

DMC 5 demo 5/10.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 16, 2013)

*Max Payne 3* - 4/10

This time I feel I gave it a fair chance. Still haven't finished it, but doubt my opinion's going to change. I'm a huge fan of the first two and this is just a massive disappointment. I'm having a hard time imagining that Remedy were consultants on this project, because this is not Max Payne. No, it's one big cinematic wankery by some Tony Scott wannabe. R* completely overdid it with the presentation; the color distortions, floating words, cutscenes, Max talking for eternity (seriously just shut up for once Max). These add nothing to the experience. Cinematic gameplay done completely wrong. 

Last time I checked the cutscenes weren't skippable, but looks like they patched that. Problem is a lot of these cutscenes end with Max getting in the middle of a firefight, so if your not prepared things can turn ugly fast. That's why I decided to sit through them. The rhythm is completely fucked up, since they decided to do cutscenes for even the most trivial of thing, like opening a door, walking through a room. Why? And you can have a shotgun or a rifle equipped, it will always switch back to a one-handed weapon. Thanks a lot!

There's a cover mechanic included, though it's not mandatory. But if you decide to put one in, then make it polished enough. I had a couple of issues with it, it wasn't snappy enough, sometimes stuck to the wrong surface etc. One thing though that's a huge positive and is the only thing making me want to finish this, is the gunplay. It's so fucking satisfying. The physics, the feedback, the gore, the sounds. So good.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 16, 2013)

Sleeping Dogs

9/10

the characters, soundtrack, Hong Kong, plot

it's all really good


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 16, 2013)

Sonic All stars Racing Transformed (WiiU): 7/10

There's a lot to love about this game but there are quite a few irritating issues to deal with (i.e. track not generating)


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 16, 2013)

Pokemon White 2 (DS) - 8/10


----------



## Jeff (Feb 19, 2013)

Crysis 2 - 5/10

I loved the game as much as I loved Far Cry 3.  Crytek did a great job with level design, the weaponry was fresh and the enemies offered a high level of competitiveness which I thoroughly enjoyed.  The graphics ran well on my PC surprisingly, a great streamlined affair with much violence and a great story-telling devie that sort of felt like CoD MW.  I wasn't too fond of the plot; it was a bit over the top, but the characters were believable and I never felt it was too out of the question.

However, the one downside imo of FC3 (which was the stupid ass redundant comms tower climbing bullshit) which likely cost it a perfect score from me was replicated in Crysis 2 by that stupid fucking piece of shit spire moment when you need to desperate mash W on your keyboard (assuming you are playing on the PC, and use W to move forward) to get to the edge which took me about four hours to beat.  Now now, laugh all you want and mock me for my incompetence in one of the most simple gaming combinations that a two-year old could replicate with two days practice...but I don't think a game yet alone one of the most significant levels of the game be determined by fucking button mashing your keyboard.  I've never had a problem with it on a console playing famous button-mashing games like RE and Mario Party, but it was just way too much on the PC.  Felt like I completely decimated my W key in the process.

So yes, the game gets docked five points for this simple, one minute long part of the game.  Unfair?  Highly likely.  But no way should a game be decided by button mashing.  Yes it creates a desperate atmosphere.  And yes, it is a challenge that took four hours to make.  But please let me toil in my own crapped pants in a boss battle that is near impossible to do rather than button mashing which takes little skill at all, but a fast hand which I simply do not have on a PC.

If that level was removed, easily a 8.5.


----------



## DaKakz (Feb 19, 2013)

*Chrono Trigger*: 9/10

This is my first time playing it and my first time trying to get into JRPGs... I can see why it gets so much praise now. 

*Zelda Wind Waker*: 8.9/10


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 19, 2013)

Cthulhu21 said:


> *Chrono Trigger*: 9/10
> 
> This is my first time playing it and my first time trying to get into JRPGs... I can see why it gets so much praise now.
> 
> *Zelda Wind Waker*: 8.9/10



you should try FF6/FF3
or FF6 and the real FF3 :33 !
Tales of Symphonia is also of the games that got me started on my JRPG kick


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2013)

NCAA Football 13 7/10.


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 19, 2013)

Batman arkham city[9/10]: what an amazing game! I need to applaud rocksteady studios for this amazing game.

-pros :
-Very good story and I liked that almost all the iconic batman villains are part of this game instead of just one.
-the way the player can move around the city using the zip line and gliding is very fun nd enjoyable 
-gadgets are awesome and all of them are usefull and easy to use. 
-stealth section of the game is the highlight for me. I like walking into a room full of villains which then I proceed to pick off one after the other without being spotted.
-good reason to replay or come back to th game because of the side missions,riddler trophies,and upgrades. 

-cons: 
-sometimes the hand to hand fighting can be a bit tedious and annoying. Sadly,some sections of the game cannot be completed without engaging enemies in a straight on fist fight.


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

Anarchy Reigns 
8/10 
The gameplay was fun but the story was short


----------



## DaKakz (Feb 19, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> you should try FF6/FF3
> or FF6 and the real FF3 :33 !
> Tales of Symphonia is also of the games that got me started on my JRPG kick



Thanks for the suggestions bro, I will try all of these. I already got myself Tales of Symphonia today, but still haven't played it... I feel like I have to finish Chrono Trigger first, dunno why but I can't play two very good games of the same genre at the same time.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Feb 24, 2013)

Omerta - City of Gangsters 5/10

Storymode was so-so. Except for one level, that lagged constantly, and the final level, at least the first mission annoyed the crap out of me, I had semi-fun building my empire (after getting over the initial disappointment over the mapsize) and doing heist jobs and participating in shootouts.

This game had potential, but unless one really likes to play through story mode over and over, it probably won't last long (don't know about the online option). Sandbox mode = not fun imo. Would have been better if you got one frikkin' huge map ala OG to play on. And the option to engage in combat with the police every time they come to arrest you. (freaking lawyers took some time to aquire)


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 24, 2013)

Naruto ultimate ninja storm 3 demo 9/10.


----------



## Kaido (Feb 24, 2013)

GTA San Andreas
10/10


----------



## katanalauncher (Feb 25, 2013)

DmC Reboot
9/10:
Pros:
-Great, accessible combat while still have enough depth
- Over the top, self-aware story with generally good writing characterization
- Stylish art and level design
- One boss have some of the best design I've ever seen
- Decent sound track

Cons:
- Camera sucks at time, no where as bad as some of the older dmc games though.
-Final Boss a real disappointment
- Story lost it's holding in the last few missions
- Some gags feels forced
- Combat a little too easy?
- Platforming too easy and pointless
- Devil trigger not as effective and as interesting as past games


----------



## Majinvergil (Mar 10, 2013)

Naruto Shippuden ultimate ninja storm 3  5/10  rental

(CONTAINS SPOILERS)
this game was a dissapointment,it could of been the best storm game,again lack of improvment,It's the same old vs mode from storm 1 with barly any improvment,ring outs to me is retarded.12 new characters over generations,most characters being rehashed and 7 of them are pts that no one asked for instead of relevent war arc charcters.Literally the same characters with the exact same moves as in the last few installments, mashing a single button to do combos, some characters are clearly brokenand instead of 4 combos,only 3.

 To me they only focus on the storymode and even the storymode was just a linear path with talking,talking,huge amount of cutscenes after every corner and maybe sometimes gameplay,,there were like 2 only good boss battles imo,Storm 2 was the same thing.but every boss battle was amazing.Also you only get to see naruto's part of the story not sasuke's.In the story they atleast tried something new  they let you make decisions,but whatever decision you make it's the same out come and Hack and slash is in there for like 10 mins .CC2 even maneged to change the story ,to the kages raping madara lol. after you're done with the story  it barly has a replay value,then you would go to online where the game is pretty much genarations 2.

the game  had potential to be the best storm game,but CC2 was lazy.
buy Tomb raider,sim city,castlevania  or God Of War acension instead


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 10, 2013)

Pokemon white 2
8/10 solid poke title but it feels so easy and collecting pokemon is easy


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 10, 2013)

God Of War 2 - 9/10

I surprised myself when I completed this game and quickly kicked Zeus's wrinkly arse on Hard Mode. I remember I used to have such a hard time battling him last few years ago.

Also ticked off all boxes at Challenge mode. _(it seems much easier then fuckin' GoW 1 challenge nightmare!!)
_


----------



## Mako (Mar 10, 2013)

Tomb Raider (2013) - 9/10 (Campaign)

Loved:
- Scenery is absolutely beautiful.
- Very different from the past TR games
- I love Lara's development in this game. 
- The story kept me on the edge of my seat the entire time.
- There was enough puzzles to keep me occupied throughout the game.

Disliked:
- The QTE can be such a pain - especially when you're not paying attention.

Overall, I loved the new Tomb Raider. Time to find all of the tombs and other goodies.


----------



## Lulu (Mar 10, 2013)

Bloodstone : 8/10. 
This game plays out like splinter cell conviction. It has a few stealth option missions. Some scenario's beyond your control require you go guns blazing shooting up casino's or blowing refineries. The voice acting is good especially from dan craig. 
The game also has wonderful car chase levels. The action in this game is not genre defining but it does the job well. If you are a bond fan,this wont disappoint you. The story is okay. I just wish they did not go for cliff hanger ending. My Best level was driving out of a blowing refinery.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 11, 2013)

_Far Cry 3_

Just stayed up all night with this game. 1AM to 7. Hasn't happened since Ocarina of Time. 

*9/10*


----------



## Hebe (Mar 11, 2013)

Rise of Nations Gold Edition 8/10. Good old times.


----------



## EternalSusanoo (Mar 11, 2013)

Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 - 8/10

Probably one of the best fighting games I've ever played, but then again this is my first Naruto game. I hear they reused some stuff from previous installments so that would kinda suck if you've played the other Ninja Storm games. The story was spot on for like the first couple chapters then it kinda ventured off & even got the the point of a really shitty, but fun & challenging, ending. The online is fun but people are kind of assholes. I've had people send me messages starting arguments over the dumbest things & I just throw em a quick "fuck you, get over it" & they drop it but still.. people on CoD don't even take the time to type me a damn message to talk shit. Kinda annoying. All around still a good game. I'd recommend it to anyone that's a fan of the series.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 11, 2013)

Elsword MMORPG 10/10

Love this game so much, especially with a new class coming out each month now.


----------



## Daxter (Mar 13, 2013)

*Sleeping Dogs*; 9/10

I'm mildly addicted to this shit.  I love the brutal combat (and how it's a mix of all kinds of combat), the badass plotline and the sandbox-like qualities. The voice work is top notch (I was pretty pumped to see a Chinese singer I know well provide for it) and the graphics are great too. I love driving but I hate just how much I have to travel between missions sometimes. The music is also excellent, but I guess that's helped by the fact I listened to a lot of Mando/Canto music growing up too. 

Unfortunately now I want to be gangster. :/ So there's that.

*Limbo*; 7/10

Gonna put this here 'cause I just finished it. 

I liked it, and was able to finish it off in two sittings. I haven't played a really good puzzle game in I don't even know how long, and I think Limbo does the genre justice. Playdead really hit a homerun with the atmosphere and metaphoric approach to how one advances in the game. It's simple yet very, very effective. 
Unfortunately the latter half of the game does get a bit dull. The last third I was going through the motions just so I could see how it ended. I was a bit disappointed; it definitely lost points for the lack of plot. I don't mind the ambiguity, but it could have done with a few scraps of meat left on those bones.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 13, 2013)

COD Black Ops II-8/10.


----------



## Ruby (Mar 13, 2013)

Limbo - 9/10

Loved the atmosphere and the originality of this game. Puzzles were somewhat challenging sometimes but were never too hard to figure out. Had a few issues with the controls but overall defiantly one of the best puzzle games I've played.


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2013)

*Far Cry 3* - 8.5/10
This is based on an incomplete experience. I'm not far into it but the game is very fun and entertaining and Vaas basically stole the show already. There's some concepts I really like and side characters are entertaining (and voice-acting is very well-done) so far but I can't seem to give two fucks, much less one, about the character I am. This score is likely to change as I get more into things but so far I like it.


*Assassins Creed III* - 8/10
I'm mostly through this and although the present-day storyline is more ridiculous than previous titles and Connor is just a more moody version of Altair (which manages to make him _better_ surprisingly), a lot stands out about this game such as how even though combat is just as easy as ever it is actually fun to watch now, the scenery is gorgeous and the voice acting and character detail (not in the present day shit). I found that seeing characters like Haytham and namely Christopher Lee (who along with cohort Thomas Hickey remains two of the most iconic villains in the series for me and two of the best villains in gaming to date) was an utter delight and made up for whatever stupid end of the world shit is going on in the game.


*Tomb Raider* - 9.5/10

I don't need to explain myself to you.


*Dead Space 3: Awakened* - I'm conflicted...


----------



## Corruption (Mar 13, 2013)

Super Mario Galaxy - 9/10. The game is just pure fun.

Crysis 3 - 8.5/10. Amazing graphics, but the game didn't really add anything new to the series. Crysis 1 is still the best in the series.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 14, 2013)

Doom 1 - 10/10

Ageless classic game. Still got brilliant gameplay even if it was out last 20 years ago.

Who couldn't resist chopping them up with chain-saw and blowing them away with big fucking gun! :ho


----------



## James Bond (Mar 14, 2013)

*Borderlands 2 - 5/10*

It's not bad but it's like when I went from Fallout 3 to New Vegas, just didn't feel as epic.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2013)

Grandia 2 (Dreamcast): 7/10.


----------



## Killerqueen (Mar 16, 2013)

Skullgirls 10/10 
best fighting game I played in a while


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 19, 2013)

I've been playing Planetside 2 a lot lately. I've been having a blast, and it's free to play, so you can check it out without any kind of commitment. 8.5/10.

They recently started a "War Correspondence" series on Youtube where they follow around an outfit with the developer camera and document the battles. Everything in you see is live gameplay.


----------



## Rios (Mar 21, 2013)

Trials Evolution for the PC
1/10
A dreadful port making some of the game almost unplayable. The constant restarting and trying to get the right keyboard input becomes mind numbing after 10 or so minutes. Tracks difficulty is all over the place. The way the motorcycle acts after just one slightly wrong landing is infuriating. Some parts, mostly where flips are involved, are entirely luck based.

Not the game for me definitely.


----------



## Tony Stark (Mar 21, 2013)

Well beat Need for Speed Most Wanted 2012 now.

4/10 rather disappointing

+ nice selection of cars (except the pickup wtf?)
+ traffic contained "real" cars, I mean cars from actual brands (Audi,Caddilac etc.)
+ car sounds were amazing (I jizzed evertime in tunnels classic nfs)
+ world (pretty small still neat, especially parking lots and the abondoned air field)

= medicore soundtrack (OST)

- story (loool I hoped atleast for some plot)
- handling (to wobly)
- car searching you can't buy cars you have to search them throughout the map (stupid)
- races repeat too often (even more stupid)
- lol most wanted list, it was a joke compared to the original
- no car customization and you had to repair your car often, where it changed colour 
- police chase was miserable when they were following me I was falling asleep and in cooldown mode they were supernatural and appeared out of thin air.

Another "highlight" was when the cops saw me driving through a garage and changed colour they were like: "Dispatch car is now red..." The chick sitting there must have gone wtf?

Or how a Audi A1 sportssomething was keeping up with my "tuned" Gallardo Spyder


----------



## Stunna (Mar 23, 2013)

*Tomb Raider* ~ A

This was pretty great. I really loved the visuals--the environments were so detailed, it was breathtaking. The combat was also fun. Not too easy, but difficulty was tamed with cool weapon modifications and character customization. Side characters didn't do much for me, but Lara's character arc was good. I've noticed quite a few people complaining about the QTE, but I didn't think they were too excessive, and they definitely weren't too hard. I thought they were used appropriately. I only played the campaign, though.


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2013)

*Spec Ops: The Line*
Imma say an 9/10. Based solely on the single player. One thing I most definitely have to say is the choice of music for the whole damn thing was the best in perhaps any game. Particularly the use of Jimi Hendrix's _Star Spangled Banner_ for the menu screen. Walker is kind of like James from _Silent Hill 2_ - he manages to be not very interesting while making everything that involves him quite interesting, particularly his psychosis and degrading mentality.

I found myself more interested in Lugo and Adams, and I can't help but wonder if that's the point, because they resemble more conscience (although it seemed rather random when they decided to grow a conscience or didn't... like Lugo was the only one bothered by using white phosphorus, yet Adams was the only one bothered by gunning down everyone and destroying the tower with the helicopter?). And although I know in the end the choices you are to make don't really make a difference (for good reason in some cases), it was mildly disappointing that Lugo and Adams barely reacted to them since I was kind of relying on them to at that point. It made the journey seem dull even if the ending made up for it. Radioman was an exceptionally well-done character, and maybe I'm just used to some twists to the point that I felt like I could see the one involving Konrad coming...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lugo and Adams never react to Konrad's voice and when Walker says something out of place, that doesn't make sense in its own individual context, they had the tendency to look at each other quizzically - such as in the pipe they take shelter from the sandstorm in. The only time I felt like I lost that aspect was towards the end when Adams seemed to react to Konrad's notion of surrender.




Overall, it was exceptional at what it did but the gameplay felt like a dull drag in comparison to what was going on in the story to the point that getting through each segment felt like a chore. Still, would like to see more games like this. Though it didn't really make me feel like a bastard... it made me feel like the developers are bastards. Does that make me a bad person? It was certainly clever, though.

EDIT: I think it's worth noting that as I wrote this, I was originally going to give it an 8... then an 8.5. Then I settled on 9. It's one of those games that even in the heat of the moment, the more I thought about it, the more I appreciated. Still doesn't change the major faults that I had with the gameplay (I had some glitch issues and control dilemmas as well), but overall... quite outstanding.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 23, 2013)

Tomb Raider 9/10 excellent and adrenaline pumping action nearly every turn


----------



## Hebe (Mar 27, 2013)

Aion: Ascension 9/10


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 28, 2013)

*Bioshock Infinite* - 9.5-10/10

I'm still processing it, but boy what a ride this was. An early contender for goty (and probably for gotg).

The narrative combined with the art direction is just something else (though Rapture is probably the better setting). And I think Irrational improved on the gameplay a lot. Gunplay felt more fluid and polished. The guns+vigor+skyhook/line based combats were awesome. The mission design might have been more linear, but exploration felt better this way. The modern song covers were simply brilliant, the characters and their VAs delivered. That ending. And so on. It's just...

This glued me to my seat from beginning to end. Completely exceeded my expectations. A very memorable experience. Thanks, Irrational.


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2013)

*BioShock Infinite* - 10/10

Yeah.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2013)

updated my sig..

for those with sigs off:-

Bioshock Infinite - S


----------



## Slice (Mar 28, 2013)

Bioshock: Infinite 5/5

If you like a story driven game with excellent world building get this game asap.
Gameplay and weapons could have been done better but arent bad (just a bit too "standard") but the rest more than makes up for this.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2013)

*BioShock Infinite* ~ A+

I'm incapable of doing service to how I feel right now. The gameplay was great, but what I really loved here was the art direction, world building, and narrative. The themes and the way the story was resolved--it was all amazing. This _has_ to be replayed. Got to be one of my favorite games.


----------



## vegitabo (Mar 29, 2013)

bioshock infinite - 9.5/10 Epic game, but if you had the wrong two guns at the wrong time, it is gonna be a long ass battle D:<


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 29, 2013)

Tomb Raider - 9/10

Very good game, Rookie Lara is much cute then bad-ass veteran Lara. 

Worth full price even if you already got it for ?20 at PS store.


----------



## Ultimania (Mar 29, 2013)

Star Fox 64 3D: 9/10. Playing this remake or the original never gets old.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 31, 2013)

In mood for retro game so downloaded Capcom Pack 1943 and Avengers.

Fuck me, Avengers was such a bastard game to play. This punch weapon was quite a joke to use. Best stick with using kick button.

6/10


----------



## Scizor (Mar 31, 2013)

Pok?mon Emerald

9/10


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 31, 2013)

AC III 9/10.


----------



## Ae (Mar 31, 2013)

*Tomb Raider* (2013): 10/10


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 4, 2013)

Urban Trials - 8/10

Attempting to grab all perfects stars made me feel like a raging junkie trying to find a fix.


----------



## Mael (Apr 4, 2013)

Quake 1 for the PC.

Simple gameplay, obviously ancient graphics, but spooky sound effects, classic Lovecraftian nods, and a Trent Reznor soundtrack gives this an 8/10.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Apr 4, 2013)

Darksiders 1: 7.5/10.

*The big issues that i noticed are:*
1) Only easy, normal and apoclyptic difficulty. NO other difficulties. Very disappointing. I expected at very least a difficulty beyond "apoclyptic" which is pretty much hard mode. This is a hack and slash...
They die to fast on even apoclyptic. 
This becomes more apparent when you get more destructive enchancements for your weapons, and when you've "leveled" weps up. 

2) There is no arena similar to DMC''s Bloody Palace for you to play. You have to change locations to fight monsters (because they respawn back that way), and after finishing game there are so little monsters and they are spread out in big areas. 

there are other issues but it's not as noticeable.


*The good*
Some awesome weapons.
The dodge system is pretty well done. The parry/counter also is pretty decent.

What Darksiders does particulary well is a item (grappling/chain) similar to Devil bringer from DMC. If you dodge a enemy and use this secondary item, you grapple closer to monsters.

But when you haven't dodge, and you use grapple the chain brings the enemies towards you. Extremely convenient.
I think it was pretty well done.


It's in my opinion worth playing, but not worth 35-60 dollars.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 8, 2013)

*Vampire: The Masquerade ? Bloodlines* (with a couple of required mods) - 9/10

Just like the last time I played it - which was at its release - I still haven't finished it. Might do it, but with god mode, if it's available. Here's why:

The combat basically follows the old-school RPG conventions, meaning stats and dicerolls determine your hit and damage points and not yous skills(aka how you control your char). For ex if you aim with your gun at someone's head from a close range, then if you haven't invested enough in firearms you can actually miss or if you hit, it's not lethal. This works in isometric games, but in TPS or FPS where you have direct control it just doesn't feel right, but clunky. Hybrid games like Deus Ex do this a lot better.

Regardless of this I can safely say that not only is this criminally underrated, but might be the best RPG of the last decade. The top notch writing makes this one of the most immersive games I've ever played.

It's a shame what happened to Troika. Hopefully Mitsoda's next project Dead State will turn out alright.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Majin and the Forsaken Kingdom(360)*

It reminds me of PoP2008 a bit, with being able to unlock new areas to go in as you get new power ups. The combat is a little clunky, maybe because I tend to jump out of the way of attacks instead of dodge, but it works. Controlling the partner char takes getting used to, but his commands are on screen and can be turned off via options if you don't like that sort of thing, which I found nice. You can also stealth around areas, some require it, to get the puzzles done to get your partner with you. He's the only one that can 'kill' enemies, you only KO them, though they respawn after like 20 mins. I have a complaint about the boss battles, as they are gimmicked around the power you just gained in that section, and sometimes what you have to do kill a boss is not shown well enough. Electric boss took me the most tries, but I did at least once on the bosses until I found out the gimmick/pattern. The story is really meh, some generic kid fighting against Darkness with his Monster companion; I have a feeling they stole this from TLG, but whatever. It is predictable as all hell, and the story is told in chunks with obvious cliches and etc. I really didn't give a shit about the story though, so whatever. I'm half blind, so I can't talk much about graphics or textures, but the environments are ruined castles/ship, grasslands, a desert, a factory/lava stage and probably more ahead. Haven't finished it yet.

The puzzles are easy, seeing as the game is rated T, though there were a couple spots in the electricity puzzles I found I was stuck in; maybe because I can't see things that are obvious to non-visually impaired ppl. They don't give you complex puzzles until later on, letting you build up your skills and adding new elements to puzzles slowly so it feels like a natural progression. I like how you can enhance your partner's powers by giving him fruit, and some of them are hard to find/sealed by challenging puzzles. The way you level up by killing enemies and using team combos is neat, but doesn't add too much to gameplay other than giving you a bigger HP bar. You'll need it, since some of the enemies can take a chunk with just one hit. Costumes you can find help negate damage certain enemies do, but they are in peices and usually hidden by a hard puzzle. One of them, the attire that lowers sword based damage- from the most mooks, you can only get by finding tiny ass yellow shards that only appear at night. Only when you get 10, 35 total, you get a piece of it. Shit's hard to find and the day/night cycle doesn't last as long as you want it to, really no reason to have it in the game. Only one different enemy comes out at night, that I've noticed, so I don't see a point to it. Overall the game is fun, I like how the relationship between MC and partner grows though it and story is predictable. If you're looking for a time waster, or want a half-way decent game for 11$, pick this up. 

*8/10*


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 11, 2013)

Splinter Cell 1 - 8/10

It's really dated game! Still, the sneaking and shooting lights were still pretty fun shit! 

You have to check out PS store as they sell some of Tom Clancy games pretty cheap.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 14, 2013)

*Unreal* - 8.5/10

Still holds up pretty well. Sure the graphics aren't as cool nowdays, but it was the graphical powerhouse of its time. Levels are nicely varied and the enemy encounters save for some annoying enemy types are great. It has a pretty good feel of adventure, journey to it.


----------



## Tony Stark (Apr 15, 2013)

Driver - San Francisco 7/10.

Well I've played every Driver game so far, it was a new thing with the whole jump trough cars and shit.
Quite entertaining at the beginning but gets boring in a slow manner until you get to the end.
After the showdown, I didn't see any reason to keep on playing. Still could be worse.


----------



## tgre (Apr 15, 2013)

The Binding of Isaac: Wrath of the Lamb

8.5/10

Very hard to understand items since there are so many and very fast paced

also ridiculously fun and hilarious. The amount of punishment and weird shit Isaac goes through is morbidly hilarious


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 15, 2013)

7,5/10
Code of Princess

Nice little beat em up on the 3DS
Story and characters are kinda generic but it's worth a play.


----------



## Hebe (Apr 15, 2013)

Tomb Raider (2013) - 10/10 
Awesome


----------



## tgre (Apr 16, 2013)

Dark Souls

12/10


----------



## The World (Apr 16, 2013)

Nothing but A+ Bioshock and Tomb Raider reviews the last 2 pages 

Dark Souls 100/10

Yeah


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 18, 2013)

*The Darkness II* - 8/10

Nice aesthetics and fun gameplay, story was presented well too, but damn was this short. Going to check out the Vendetta missions, but I hear they're not that good. Wouldn't mind if the first one came out on PC too.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 19, 2013)

Sleeping Dogs - 8/10

BioShock Infinite - 10/10


----------



## Divine Death (May 4, 2013)

Batman Returns (SNES) - 8/10

One of the few licenced games to not suck ass.


----------



## FoxxyKat (May 4, 2013)

God of War: Ascension - 7.5-8/10.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 4, 2013)

Super Mario World (SNES/Virtual Console) : 7/10

Good times down memory lane


----------



## Hebe (May 4, 2013)

Finally had the chance to play BioShock Infinite. 10/10. Awesome


----------



## Killerqueen (May 4, 2013)

Sonic adventure  7.5/10


----------



## KevKev (May 4, 2013)

Mario Kart Troll Wii 10/10


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (May 4, 2013)

Assassin's Creed III: 8/10. I loved the setting and the changing of the seasons, but the story just wasn't as compelling as the previous installment.


----------



## MCTDread (May 4, 2013)

Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon 10/10 Crazy stupid fun


----------



## Killerqueen (May 4, 2013)

Super Street Fighter 4
9/10 
dat Juri


----------



## Grape (May 5, 2013)

*Super Meat Boy - 10/10*

It's not only like the perfect game, it is the perfect game.

*DC Universe Online - ?/10*

I really wanted to play this after seeing some footage on Twitch and after downloading like 18 gigabytes of data onto my PS3, I found out it's an MMORPG 

Why lawd, WHY?!?!!!

Now I don't know what to play. I feel like buying something off PSN, but I don't know what


----------



## αshɘs (May 22, 2013)

*Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare* (Single player) - 6/10

One of the most, if not the most influential games of this gen. Not necessarily in a positive way, but alas shit happens. So, the campaign didn't impress me one bit. I thought back then the first two CoDs were lot better in this respect. They had a more epic feel about them, great pacing and set pieces; they wowed me. This though came out as too tryhard in its presentation. There was a lot of unnecessary, hell, you can argue pretentious stuff in it. I mean this whole series is dumb war porn, yet they masquerade it as something more. 

And I haven't mentioned the mechanics and game design. This time around they tested my tolerance a lot. The tomato screen, the gimping of hip aim in favor of ADS, the infinite numbers of enemies until you hit a certain spot, the harsh punishment if you don't do exactly as the game tells you to, the recoil when you get hit, the turret sequences (eh, you can argue the whole game is a glorified turret sequence), the follow NPCs routine, cover hugging - duck shooting etc.

Interestingly enough, from what I played of Black Ops a couple of years ago, it didn't annoy me as much, in fact a couple of missions I thought were good, though I didn't bother finishing in the end. I think this formula has overstayed its welcome, but as long as people eat it up and other devs ape it, it's here to stay.


----------



## OS (May 22, 2013)

Darksiders 2 8.5-9/10


----------



## Killerqueen (May 22, 2013)

BlazBlue continuum shift Extend Limited Edition 10/10 
now one of my favorite fighting game series


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 23, 2013)

Beyond Good And Evil HD - 9/10

Good shit, man, good shit.

Now give us our sequel.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (May 23, 2013)

I've completed two games recently:
- Resident Evil 5 - 7.5/10 due to crappy controls. Overall very enjoyable game though
- Quantum Conundrum - 8.5/10 love it. Puzzle game Portal-like. Gets much less credit and audience than it deserves. Anyone played it?

and started two games that I won't rate as I have yet to complete the full story, but both are awesome:
- Catherine
- Barman: AA


----------



## Kei (May 23, 2013)

Dragon Dogma Dark Arisen [PS3]---8.5/10

Just a little buggy now and then, but other than that it was real fun to play. Though if you want to take on that Dark Arisen part after completing the main game, please be prepared, I recommend level 50-55 before beginning because that dungeon isn't kind. Although it was hard, it was very rewarding to me after I died a couple of times defeating an enemy.


----------



## blakstealth (May 23, 2013)

Finally got around to beating *Call of Duty: Black Ops* on Veteran.

On a scale of 1-1500 with 1400 being not so good, 1100 being fantastic and anything less than 0 being better, I say 35.


----------



## Daxter (May 23, 2013)

Ni No Kuni; Wrath of the White Witch; 7/10 

I'm not that far yet but I'm expecting good things to come.


----------



## Hebe (May 23, 2013)

Guild Wars 2 - 9/10


----------



## Rios (May 24, 2013)

*Ace Attorney 3: Trials and Tribulations*
- Due to the structure of this particular game, being the last game in a trilogy, two cases did seem like fillers, not to mention one of them, case 3, wasnt special with the tired impersonator gimmick and two characters, which were basically a new sprites of previous archetypes.
- Playing the flashback cases as Mia lacked investigation parts, which means I had to present the same evidence in cross examinations over and over again. I said the investigation parts were tiring in the second game but this time making them disappear completely for 2 cases didnt make it better.
- Dahlia Hawthorne was a one trick pony villain, which would be ok if she was presented in just one case, but she is in three of them. By the end I was actively yawning when she was trying to be scary. It just didnt work all that well.
- Godot was overhyped and he didnt deliver on all fronts. It became the same as the Dark Knight Rises, people from everywhere telling me how awesome it is and in the end it just didnt fulfill all promises. In particular his coffee blabbering was hit and miss.
- Nothing new. Really, no new gameplay elements, its just a mission pack.

That said, I didnt expect the game to wrap up everything from 1-2 case onward that neatly. Even though I said nothing new was added, you can still play as different attorneys, even as Miles Edgeworth, which was obviously the best part of the game. And lets not forget the most awesome line in the series so far "And my current profession? Permanently retired". I usually judge it all depending on its last case so

*8.5/10*

*Ace Attorney Investigations: Miles Edgeworth*
- Its easy. Really. There are enough dropped hints to confidently stroll through most of it without frequent saves. I consider it a minus because each Ace Attorney game was more difficult than its predecessor.
- Some cases involve too much concentration and effort for smallest of things. Like balloons and swiss rolls. That wasnt very pleasant, if felt like a waste of time.
- Key Faraday as the new "cute girl assistant" was very lacking. She has the same personality as the other two "cute girl assistants" but while the other two are actually capable at what they do, Kay is a thief who doesnt steal anything. Hell, Maya was a better thief than her. What irritates me is how Ema Skye wasnt used, especially when the biggest thing Kay can offer, her asspull thief device, could have been easily given to the very science oriented Ema. Plus Ema has a good reason to hang around Edgeworth(admiration) and the free time to start and end the game. I know I am biased and I also know Kay Faraday is in the next game, however I dont particularly care because Investigations 2 is not coming in English.

The last case was a pleasant surprise though and even if it wasnt - its a game, where Edgeworth is the main character, its awesome by default. All characters were solid, even the two annoying ones in the last case. Also the big changes(walking around, never actually having a legit courtroom battle, never knowing whats coming next, a cross examination or an investigation) really freshen up the series. I can say this game is more about characters and presentation than story and cases, the way Trials and Tribulations was.

*OBJECTIvely 8.5/10 
100/10 because of Edgeworth*


----------



## blakstealth (May 24, 2013)

Re-playing *Halo 3: ODST* on Legendary.

On a scale of 1-166 with 1 being fairly average, 166 being fairly average, 80s being fairly average, and 17 being really good, I give it a 44XXXIVIV.


----------



## little nin (May 26, 2013)

Far Car 3: Blood Dragon 

For what it was, 7/10. I would have liked more missions in the end I think but it seems like this game was made after one crazy weekend, and that makes me happy


----------



## Tony Stark (May 26, 2013)

Sniper Ghost Warrior 2 7/10

Well compared to the first game this had the best story ever in any kind of media 
Gameplay has been improved a lot, even the character seemed very appealing.
Still got bored very quickly, compared to the long time fun I had with the likes of GRAW 1/2 or R6 Vegas/Vegas 2.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 27, 2013)

Call Of Juarez Gunslinger - 8/10

Not too bad for a cowboy-dude game. :zar


----------



## MCTDread (May 29, 2013)

First Bioshock... 10/10 

Had a great time with it. Never got bored.


----------



## Animaeon (May 31, 2013)

L.A. Noire... Finally got to finish it after forcing myself to pick up the controller

The good

- The Overworld is great. It sets off in 1947, reliving the golden era of Los Angeles (Ninety percent of the buildings, roads and signs are precisely recreated into the game. So it's as if you are really there). I also love the music, the clothing, the cars... That was something I could thoroughly enjoy.
- The characters. Because of the motion scan, each character has his and her own unique facial expressions. The majority of the actors did a great job with their role, and the creators did a great job coming up with unique personalities.
- The Homicide Desk is everything I expected and looked forward to when I picked up the game. So in some form, the game didn't disappoint.

The bad

- The eventual story is flat, and uninteresting. What's worse is that the story doesn't really play a huge role until the very last part of the game. Somehow, I expected that there would be a bigger mystery, that needed your skills to link together pieces that (at first) seemed so unimportant. It basically builds up to nothing.. and the ending was so rushed, it left me unsatisfied.
- The peak of the game is already halfway into the game. Everything that comes afterwards just doesn't reach the same enjoyment. Why? You go from the intense murder cases (which are all linked, so each case builds up to the finale), to repetitive drug cases and boring house fires. 
- After a while, looking for clues and questioning the suspect can become pretty dull.

Overall 7/10


----------



## blakstealth (May 31, 2013)

Re-playing *Bioshock* on Hard with no Vita-Chambers.

killing bid daddies by abusing Security Bullseye/Hypnotize Big Daddy all day erryday/10


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 3, 2013)

Doom 3 - 4/10

I was expecting a lot and I was a bit disappointed.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2013)

_Guacamelee_

Metroidvania proper. 

Great platforming, pretty graphics, simple but effective story, funny characters. Shame it wasn't longer. Bosses were a slight disappointment too.

*8/10*


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 7, 2013)

DmC: Devil May Cry (Xbox 360)

I am only about half done, but so far it's so damn fun! Gonna give it a pending *8/10*.


----------



## 115 (Jun 8, 2013)

State of Decay.

Been following the development process for years, it feels a little rushed but with a few title updates it should be fantastic. 8/10.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Jun 8, 2013)

_DMC: Devil May Cry_

6.5/10. It really wasn't as bad as people said it was.


----------



## Kaido (Jun 9, 2013)

Team ICO Collection: 9/10


----------



## Nois (Jun 10, 2013)

EarthBound 8/10

I actually got more than I expected.


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 10, 2013)

Mega Man 5 (NES) - 3/5


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 14, 2013)

Played some *Bad Company 2*. I'm so glad that there is still a decent amount of people that play it on ps3.

puppies/1-0


----------



## Lulu (Jun 15, 2013)

Doom 64. I haven't finished it but I am enjoying myself. Hate them teleporting keycard squad though.  7/10


----------



## Furious George (Jun 19, 2013)

_Braid_

Didn't really see what all the fuss was about until the final level... which was pretty brilliant.

*8/10*


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 19, 2013)

Luminous Arc 2

7.5/10 It's aight.  A typical jrpg, but has a few good plot twists and really interesting characters.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Jun 20, 2013)

The Walking Dead: Survival Instinct - 6/10 (I've seen that this game got trashed, and I understand why, but I still preferred it compared to the other TWD game). 
*Spoiler*: __ 



This actually got characters tied to the tv-series in it. The other had Glenn, and he took off rather quickly. And it had "free" choices, with some characters set to die while others left. Gonna play the last chapter later, though, just to see what happends,



It gives me something to do while I wait for the third season which I've yet to see to *finally* be released here.

Okay, I'll add the bad stuff first.

- Too short. At least act 3 is over before it has even begun.
- Graphics could have been better - Or maybe they really wanted that action-comic look on the zombies.
- Finding all misc. survivours is a pain. I understand you'd meet them on the road, but seriously, after 6 playthroughs and not a single misc survivor, one begins to tire.
- The handling of survivors. "Oh, you're dropping me without a car to escape in, when we have a possible horde after us? I have no complaints, see you not later, I guess."
- The story is simple enough, but I would have liked to see more. Like the game, it's too short and too little.

*Spoiler*: _In case someone really don't wanna know the "ending"_ 



- The ending: Merle shows up, stops Daryl from boarding the chopper, chopper flies off, Merle explains himself, they drive off, credits rolls - I'd at least liked to see how they met up with the Atlanta survivors.



- Sneak-attacking grabbing zombies. Zombies does not have cunning. They don't stand silently hidden behind a door (specially not when there's gunfire going off in the room next to them) until the moment you come close to break through it and grab you.

The good:

+ In the long run, you're no match for the undead. You can have unlimited ammo for all you want, but they'd get you eventually, if not by mere chance (as if you forget to look behind you while mowing down the approaching horde), then the moment you reload you're likely to lose ground or get hurt. Forget the "gun down everything that moves" approach... at least until you get into that military vehicle.
+ I liked the Daryl/Jess & Daryl/Merle conversations, short and rare as they sadly were kept. Favorite quote, when entering a cellblock: "Merle, in his natural habitat."
+ The whole idea of being constantly on the run - gather resources, food, ammo (not so important in this game, honestly, one can handle with what one finds himself), and fuel to survive.
+ Merle's final words. Gave him that tiny speck of humanity, cause at least he cares about someone other than himself (perfectly willing to sacrifice anyone else, though... for shame!).
+ The crossbow. Yeah, I love it. I aim like William Tell's deranged cousin, but I love it.

+/- That particular zombie that manages to hit you just as you shoot, and your shot strays far-off, and before you've recovered your aim, you're the victim of a zombiegroup's daily mauling.

Could have been better, could have been worse. Next time, more focus on characters, better graphics, more zombies, and heavy focus on the "survival" thing.
EDIT: Whoops.. that was more of a review than a mere rating..


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 20, 2013)

SCP Containment Breach: 8/10

I got to say, the creator did a very good job in the previous patches. There are a lot of new content and areas to explore now, new SCPs, new events. The game is amazing.

However, the game still suffers from glitches like, falling through floors, as well as SCP-173 randomly snapping your neck even when he is not in rooms near you.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 22, 2013)

Tomb Raider (The most recent reboot one) - 8/10 

It was good, but it overstayed it's welcome by a good 2 hours.


----------



## Kaido (Jun 23, 2013)

The Last of Us-9.5/10, fantastic game
Story 9/10
Gameplay 10/10


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 23, 2013)

SCP Containment Breach, still. 

8/10 for new content

7/10 for gameplay

Damn you 96.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2013)

The Last of Us - 9.5/10


----------



## Gnome (Jun 24, 2013)

Ni No Kuni - 7/10

I had pretty big expectation for this game, I won't lie. Mainly the story fell short for me, though at the end it really turned around. The combat is like Tales Of meets Pokemon, it was alright though flawed at times. The art and story lends itself to be charming at it's best, especially with the Welsh sidekick. A pretty big downside to me is that the game forces a lot of handholding, and it lasts from the beginning until the end of the game. Most notably is when you're in a boss fight, sometimes "Drippy" the sidekick will jump in and interrupt your fight to tell you really obvious shit. When he does this it will force your characters out of their combat actions, even when they're casting a special, canceling it for good and screwing you over in the process.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 24, 2013)

I've been switching between Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D and Animal Crossing: New Leaf, so I'll just rate both of them since they're both bound to last me for a long time.

DKCR3D: 10/10, an absolutely amazing platformer. I can't remember the last time I was so happy that a game was this challenging. None of that "fake difficulty" bullshit. Top notch level design, a catchy soundtrack and a good variety of enemies and locales. I especially like how each world has notable differences to its levels, so all the levels in the game don't just feel the complete same only with different environments. 

Animal Crossing: New Leaf: 10/10. City Folk was just a non-portable version of Wild World with an uninteresting city attached to it, but Animal Crossing: New Leaf proves that the series still has a buttload of creativity left in it. A plethora of new items and neighbors, the addition of Main Street being a lot better than the City, many more options for customizing and expanding your house, being the mayor allows you to build tons of awesome stuff, etc. It's definitely the best AC game since the first one on the Gamecube. IMO, it's beaten Wild World, which is no easy feat in my book.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 24, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I've been switching between Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D and Animal Crossing: New Leaf, so I'll just rate both of them since they're both bound to last me for a long time.
> 
> DKCR3D: 10/10, an absolutely amazing platformer. I can't remember the last time I was so happy that a game was this challenging. None of that "fake difficulty" bullshit. Top notch level design, a catchy soundtrack and a good variety of enemies and locales. I especially like how each world has notable differences to its levels, so all the levels in the game don't just feel the complete same only with different environments.[


 Is DKCR3D the same thing as the Wii game?


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 24, 2013)

*Bulletstorm* - 7.5/10

It's dumb fun. I know it received a lot of criticism for its writing, but it didn't bother me the least, since the gameplay was alright and it's one of the better looking UE3 games.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 24, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Is DKCR3D the same thing as the Wii game?



Yes, without the waggle controls. The texture quality is reduced just a bit, and the game is at 30 fps instead of 60 fps. It's a great experience if you want to have DKCR on the go with traditional controls.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 24, 2013)

_EDITED_ - Bioshock Infinite - *10/10*

I can see why people raging about how good this game is, excellent graphics, fun combat, especially with hooking system. 

Certain lady is such a cutie through.


----------



## monafifia (Jun 24, 2013)

*The last of us - 9.8/10*

Gameplay - 9/10

Storyline - 10/10

Best game I've played so far this year, the story line is rather interesting but at the same time very heart warming. The gameplay was personally a little tricky for me at times however I like it when games give me a bit of a challenge


----------



## Lulu (Jun 24, 2013)

Dead space 2. 8/10. 
I enjoyed this title. It was thrilling. Slicing up necros and never having a moment to relax. It kept me on my toes and I like that. Story is okay.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 26, 2013)

*Final Fantasy* ~ A


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 30, 2013)

*Pok?mon Crystal (GBC)* - 5/5


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 30, 2013)

Yugioh - 100/10

The card game is fun, exciting. 

The video game is decent, kinda fun.

Overall I give this series a A+


----------



## blackbird (Jun 30, 2013)

DOTA 2: 4/10. 

Trying different heroes is fun. Rest is boring and horribly monotonous.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 30, 2013)

The Last of Us
9/10


----------



## Gino (Jul 1, 2013)

Deadpool 8/10 so far.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 1, 2013)

The Last of Us - 9/10

Hint: Shoot people in the legs.


----------



## tgre (Jul 1, 2013)

The Binding of Isaac

10000000/10 purely on replay value


----------



## Surf (Jul 1, 2013)

Epic Mickey 2 - 6/10
Resident Evil Revelations (Console) 7/10
Animal Crossing New Leaf - 9/10


----------



## Ultimania (Jul 1, 2013)

Castlevania (3DS VC) - 8/10.


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 1, 2013)

*Super Mario Bros. 2 (Super Mario All-Stars)* (SNES) - 4/5


----------



## Orxon (Jul 2, 2013)

Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate gets a 7 so far from me. I bought it this morning and in comparison to previous MH games it just doesn't work as well on the DS. I really, _really _like the new monsters but the underwater combat makes me want to high-jack a bus full of kids and drive into a pet-store.


----------



## platinumtree (Jul 2, 2013)

Halo Reach... 4.3 out of 5.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 3, 2013)

rather late with this series but

mass effect so far 8/10 probably will change once ive finished it


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jul 4, 2013)

Last of Us, 10/10 one of the best games I have ever played.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Jul 4, 2013)

_Playstation All Stars Battle Royale_.

I'd give it 7/10. It's definitely very underrated (for whatever reason). It's essentially _Super Smash Bros._ but you can actually do complex / cool combos in it and there's a working online mode. Evil Cole and I wreck shit online in that game.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 4, 2013)

Devil May Cry 1 - 9/10

A uppercut sword + a shotgun + a combo = classic memory.


----------



## Dominus (Jul 4, 2013)

Assassin's Creed III - *9 / 10*.


----------



## Bishamon (Jul 4, 2013)

Final Hallway Fantasy XIII - 4 out of 10

- Horrible plot, characters and confusing storytelling
- Too easy
- The map is literally a big fucking corridor. SUPPOSEDLY gets good about 20 hours but fuck you, why can't the game get good now.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 6, 2013)

Zelda: Skyward Sword
10/10
Lanaryu Desert


----------



## DaKakz (Jul 6, 2013)

*Red Dead Redemption:* 9.5/10

*Skyrim:* 9/10

*Pokemon Fire Red:* 9/10

*Mario Super Sluggers:* 8/10

*Mario & Luigi Partners In Time:* 8/10


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 6, 2013)

_Shadow of the Colossus HD_ ~ 9.5/10


----------



## Tony Stark (Jul 6, 2013)

Dark Prince of Awesome said:


> Assassin's Creed III - *9 / 10*.



Wow you're being incredibly generous, or haven't you played AC II ?


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 6, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> _Shadow of the Colossus HD_ ~ 9.5/10



A well deserved score for one of the best games in the 6th generation  I would rep you if you didn't turn your rep meter off.


----------



## Mako (Jul 6, 2013)

Last Of Us - 10/10
Beautiful game to wrap up this gen of Playstation.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 6, 2013)

_Metroid Prime Corruption_

...Well, damn. 

I came in thinking this was going to be the weakest Prime game.  

Excellent music, best consistent use of the Wiimote I've seen thus far (though in certain moments, _Skyward Sword_ can be seen as superior), perfect gameplay. The addictive scan feature rounds out the excellent world-building, making you feel like you're truly discovering each location. 

If there is any complaint at all its that, in comparison to other Metroid games, this one felt bigger than it really had to be. Interplantery travel was the reasonable evolution of the series, but some of the connectedness that made this series what it is is loss by the absence of the HUB world. 

And if you are going to bother with a fully-realized cockpit and ship upgrades, for heaven's sake, throw in some space battle missions!

My heart will always proclaim the original _Prime_ the best, but this easily surpasses _Echoes_. A must-play. 

*10/10*


----------



## Gnome (Jul 6, 2013)

Rogue Legacy - 10/10

Play this game if you have good taste and enjoy Metroidvania games.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 8, 2013)

Tomb Raider - 7/10


----------



## Scizor (Jul 8, 2013)

Pok?mon Platinum version - 9/10


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 8, 2013)

Defiance - 5/10

As far as MMO's go Defiance is not one to be played on the PC as it is far outclassed.
The main HUB map from which to initiate side quests and instances is bland and uneventful for anything other than stores and arkfalls. 

The mechanics are decent and the CO-OP/Competitive Multiplayer component is the best way to play. 

This game lacks practically every social aspect even basic MMO's today have.

Decent Shooter.
Bad MMO.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 9, 2013)

earthbound: finally got around to beating it and I have to say, it's a perfect 10/10. the atmosphere, the gameplay, the story, the music OH GOD THE FUCKING MUSIC <3, the characters.... it was lighthearted and quirky when it needed to be and serious when necessary but I never felt like any one element of the game overstood its welcome. my only real criticism was that the controls will take some getting used to for people don't don't play a heavy amount of SNES games and that the first boss of the game that you fight on your own ( Frank/Frankystein Mark II) may be very difficult if you aren't around level 8.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 9, 2013)

Battlefield 3 online - 10/10

Finally gave it a try at online mode and well, it surely KICKED CoD's butt, alright.

BF4 is going to be some serious shit!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2013)

The Walking Dead Season One ~ A-

The Last of Us ~ B+


----------



## Furious George (Jul 11, 2013)

_Super Mario 3D Land_

*10/10*

Yeah. 

I'm getting tired of giving all these high scores. The next game I play has to be something that I'm not expecting much from... maybe Bulletstorm?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 11, 2013)

Furious George said:


> _Super Mario 3D Land_
> 
> *10/10*
> 
> ...


You need to *shoot *lower than that.
I would play NASCAR 08 on 360, you should get a very low score on that.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't want to play bad games, silly.  I just want to play something that is generally considered only good. 7's are usually more fun to dissect than games that do mostly everything right.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2013)

*To the Moon* ~ A+

This was one of the most beautiful gaming experiences I've ever had. It's extremely limiting and linear as far as actual gameplay is concerned. You're restricted to just moving around the protagonists about the map, interacting with people and objects, and solving the occasional puzzle; but this game is more about experiencing the beautifully bittersweet narrative rather than playing it. The score is absolutely gorgeous and perfectly compliments the story through its moments of romance, tragedy, and joy. The sprites are surprisingly emotive, portraying emotions and complimenting the tone set by the previously mentioned music and the great writing. It will make you laugh at funny jokes, pop-culture references, and it will yank on your heart strings.

The visuals set a strong atmosphere. The game is similar to Total Recall and Inception in that it's about implanting memories and ideals into a subject's subconscious. The surreal nature of the premise is driven home by chromatic visuals, cues of reality's influence on the dream realm, and an anachronistic look to the world that gives it a timeless, fairy tale feeling.

The story is just genius the way it foreshadows later events and drops subtle or seemingly pointless plot details that you'll later recall and piece together with new information. The narrative works backwards chronologically, but it never feels confusing--simply enlightening as more and more of the characters' personalities, motivations, and pasts come to light--all culminating in an ending that is guaranteed to make you empty a box of tissues. This game gets my highest praises, and I can't wait to see where they go with the sequel.


----------



## Rios (Jul 11, 2013)

Assassins Creed 3

6/10

I just cant help but compare it to Arkham Asylum/City. And in these games the combat was better, the exploration was better, the menus were better, upgrades were more meaningful, collectibles and replayability mattered more, tools were tons better, it lacked those moments, where all you have to do is walk between cutscenes, the characters were immensely better.......but I gotta be fair. AC3 had a very unique mutiplayer and the settings/costumes were expertly done so kudos.

I almost died of boredom though.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 12, 2013)

Guacamelee 10/10

Impressive game.....:33

So smooth gameplay that you would be able to unleash a dat kick-ass combo without trying too hard to master it.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 13, 2013)

*Thomas Was Alone* - 9/10

A light puzzle platformer about rouge AIs in a simplistic coating. The puzzles are never hard (some require timing) and it never overstays its welcome. Where it really shines is the believable characterization. Every block has its personality and it's accompanied by a very well delievered narrator (sounds a bit like Wheatley). I never would have thought I would care about a couple of blocks this much. One of the most touching, engaging games I played recently.


----------



## Lulu (Jul 13, 2013)

Stunna said:


> The Walking Dead Season One ~ A-
> 
> The Last of Us ~ B+



Why stunna? Why??????


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2013)

I don't follow your meaning.


----------



## Lulu (Jul 13, 2013)

that's not what I meant vbd. 
@stunna, I'm just curious as to why u scored twd & tlou like that. (Inbtw I'm not saying anything wrong with your scoring or preference,just curious)


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 13, 2013)

*Dueling Network*

Had a great time playing *Evilswarms* against *Elemental Incarnate Suppressor Dragon Rulers*. It was just back and forth. Still surprised that I was able to win even though he almost blaster'd me 3 times in a row. Luckly I had Forbidden Dresses. 

A ++ for the wonderful game.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2013)

Last of Us was a good game, but it wasn't as good as it's been made out to be. It failed to make me feel as immersed in the world as I'd hoped. Walking Dead was great though--my only real problem being the disk version's terrible lag.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 13, 2013)

_Flower._

8.5/10.

Such a relaxing, unique experience. I wish there was an option to alter the control scheme, though I realise it's the way it is for a reason.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jul 13, 2013)

inFamous 2 - 7/10. While I enjoy just flying around and tearing things apart with Cole's powers, the sequel didn't deliver for me. 6/10 would seem too low because it's still a good game, but I was just expecting more.


----------



## Daxter (Jul 15, 2013)

Tales of Graces f; 8.7/10, though the PS3 extra arc gets a 6/10.

Story is lackluster (a bit corny at times and hits a lot of predictable jrpg cliches) to some extent but everything else is very enjoyable, as expected of a Tales game. I'm a sucker for a hefty, colourful and varied jrpg unfortunately, and Tales anything delivers in this area. Being a wii port I didn't expect much in the graphics department, but weapon upgrading, pacing and combat is solid and satisfying - certainly the battle system is simply the best thing about this game. I hope Tales of Xillia doesn't ruin too much combat-wise next month. 

The extra arc is pure fanservice and not very solid, but any excuse to keep collecting, upgrading and fighting is welcome for me.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 15, 2013)

Toilet Simulator. The best toilet simulator ever created.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 19, 2013)

*Vessel* - 8/10

A puzzle platformer featuring liquid simulation, set in a steampunkish setting. Liked the style and soundtrack, it was very atmospheric, chilling, but what's more important, the puzzle's were great. A couple of times I had to view guides to get past some of them.  A very rewarding game, my only real problem was with the controls. I don't know, they felt wonky. Especially when it came to ladders. And I played it with both pad and kb&m.


----------



## martryn (Jul 19, 2013)

*Magic 2014*
7 out of 10

Many of the problems from previous incarnations of these games have still carried over, my largest complaint being the inability to adjust the number of lands in your deck.  The game is supposed to be randomized, but I'm not seeing things shuffled as well as I think they should be.  I play a game where I see 15 cards and 13 are land, and I think we've got an issue.  On the computer side of things, they always seem to have the right land to card ratio.  

The playable decks are so-so.
Firewave, the red deck, is weak.  Not enough burn, too many creatures.  Entire thing feels slow and clunky.
Masks of the Dimir is actually a lot better than the closest equivalent they had back in 2013.  A lot of fun to play.
Hunter's Strength is a typical green stompy deck.  Nothing too radically different from last year's equivalent. 
Avacyn's Glory is grossly overpowered.  Which sucks, as instead of being one of the last decks you face in the campaign, it's one of the first ones, so you've got limited options to try and beat it.  After unlocking it, the game is a cakewalk. 
Mind Maze seems better when the computer plays it.  It doesn't seem to know what it wants to be, and I think needs to be played a lot to unlock cards before you can trim off the fat and refine.
Enter the Dracomancer is an odd combination of black, red, and green.  The deck seems to want to revolve around dragons, but there are some cards wildly out of place.
Deadwalkers is a black zombie deck, and ranks up there as one of the more powerful decks in the game.  Especially playing against it in the Revenge campaign, where I think it's tougher to beat than the white weenie.  With strong creature kill, heavy zombies with undying mechanics, and more than one card that pumps all of your creatures (and at a low casting cost, too), this one took forever to beat in the Revenge campaign.
Chant of the Mul Daya is a fun concept as it revolves around the Eldrazi.  Playing with so many large creatures is fun.  However, more than any other deck, this one requires that you have a strong opening hand, and your losses will be fast and overwhelming, and your wins will be likewise.  There are no close games with this deck. 
Sliver Hive is weak for the sliver mechanic.  For starters, they only use three colors, white, red, and green.  Every sliver deck I've ever had has been five colors.  In addition, the slivers seem slow to come out.  While I usually love slivers, this deck just doesn't work.
Finally, Guardians of the Light is a combination of the enchantment and life gain decks from the last game.  It has some potential to be fairly decent once you unlock the right cards and trim away the filler material.

New to the game is the Sealed deck play.  I'm a fan of sealed deck, but I'm not sure if Magic 2014 pulls it off.  The packs you open don't feel random, and as you play through the sealed deck campaign, you unlock more packs to customize your deck, which isn't the way sealed deck works.  In addition, your opponents in the campaign most certainly are not using sealed decks, so the wins aren't satisfying and the losses are more than irritating.

I will wait to pass final judgement on this game until the DLC comes out.  Past games have been good about introducing new campaigns and more than doubling the amount and number of playable decks.  I look forward to seeing new themes.

In the future, I hope the franchise does away with the unlockable decks and just allows players to build their own if they so chose.  The mechanics are there with the sealed deck, so why can't you unlock cards to create the deck that you want to play?  Why can't I take two of my favorite decks and combine them to get the deck that plays thematically the way I want it to?


----------



## Daxter (Jul 23, 2013)

*Journey*; 9.7/10

Profound experience really. I've played through it twice in two days and actually considering 100%-ing it, something I rarely if ever do for games.

The visuals - stunning. It's easy to feel very much in this world, and it's a breathtaking one at that. The music/sound, very beautiful, magical in every chord. 
The spotlight however goes to the very unique online co-op; it's anonymous, chatless, and reduced to a pair a game, and while it at first seems like a crazy limitation to put on cooperative play, it actually enhances the experience as I'm sure the developers intended it to. Working together with someone on a game never felt so rewarding, really, and if anything it simply made the world you travel through feel less lonely. 

The only downfalls to this game are the length (on my first playthrough it took just under 2 hours, but it can be extended a great deal if one is looking for all there is to find and see for trophies), and the difficulty, which is a pro or con depending how you look at it. The game is really straightforward, which does add to the experience as simply a journey, but I think it will take away from replayability eventually.

Overall I'm so happy to have played this game. It's well worth playing and I sincerely hope more developers create out-of-the-box games of this calibre in the future.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 23, 2013)

The Walking Dead: 400 Days - 6/10

Fun, but way too short and I don't feel like it stood up to the original episodic series.


----------



## tenshi143 (Jul 23, 2013)

ToGf 6/10 too draggin

Suikoden I fuq yea 8) in my ps3 8/10

The last of us 9.6/10

Chrono Cross on my ps3/ps1 yep 9.8/10

Many games last played <_< Just ignore it.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 23, 2013)

*MINERVA: Metastasis* - 8.5/10

A pretty good HL2 mod that albeit a tad short, still provides a convincing experience. Was my first time playing anything HL2 related since 2007 and it felt good. Had to get used to it again, haha.


----------



## Luxiano (Jul 23, 2013)

Dust an Elysian Tail - 8/10

Found it better than Muramasa in pretty much every aspects besides the cutscenes.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 23, 2013)

Lego Lord of the Rings - 8/10

It was a little short, but still a great and fun Lego game. I still hold to the idea that Lego's shouldn't talk.


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2013)

The Last of Us - 10/10.

Great game, amazing story and perfect characters


----------



## Daxter (Jul 29, 2013)

*Starhawk* (Campaign); 7.5/10

I have wanted to play this game for so long and I'm glad I finally got to.

Yes, the story is next to non-existent, but it's not so terrible. Shooters aren't my genre of preference, and usually that is one of the main reasons - I like a story. That said, alongside a series like Bioshock, I knew early on in my playthrough Starhawk would be one of those exceptions in the shooter genre for me that I would learn to thoroughly enjoy.

The gameplay tramples generic shooter formulas. I like the almost tower-defence elements in the game too. Building is good fun and unique, and definitely makes this game what it is. 

I've only done online multiplayer for one match, but my overall game score will take a big leap, I'm pretty confident. If the hype is anything to go by, Starhawk's mp is where it's at.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 29, 2013)

Dark Souls - 1/10

It's actually not that bad at all... It just really pissed me off...


----------



## Dil (Jul 29, 2013)

Resident Evil 1 on the PS1 8/10

What a game and probably my favorite resident evil game, so many tough places in the game, especially getting the crests, I was so confused in some parts like the snake, spider etc and that scene when your walking in the corridor of a mansion, all quiet and the damn dogs just jump out the windows scared the crap outta me. I enjoyed it over all


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 29, 2013)

Streets of Rage (Sega Master System) - 3/5

A bit easier than it's Genesis/Mega Drive counterpart, though it's cheap.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 29, 2013)

*Super Street Fighter II (SNES version)*: 5/10

I KEEP LOSING MAH COMBOS DON'T DO JACK SHIT


----------



## DaKakz (Jul 29, 2013)

DJAlex92 said:


> Resident Evil 1 on the PS1 8/10
> 
> What a game and probably my favorite resident evil game, so many tough places in the game, especially getting the crests, I was so confused in some parts like the snake, spider etc and that scene when your walking in the corridor of a mansion, all quiet and the damn dogs just jump out the windows scared the crap outta me. I enjoyed it over all




You should try the REmake on Gamecube and Wii, it's the best RE game for me along with RE2.


----------



## Dil (Jul 29, 2013)

Cthulhu21 said:


> You should try the REmake on Gamecube and Wii, it's the best RE game for me along with RE2.



Haven't tried it, is it the same as Resident Evil 1?  I've played nearly all the RE games on the PS2 and the PS3 but didn't like them more than the PS1 ones, all became shooters for me as the game went on, and less horror. Will try it out though, can buy a gamecube cheap.


----------



## DaKakz (Aug 1, 2013)

DJAlex92 said:


> Haven't tried it, is it the same as Resident Evil 1?  I've played nearly all the RE games on the PS2 and the PS3 but didn't like them more than the PS1 ones, all became shooters for me as the game went on, and less horror. Will try it out though, can buy a gamecube cheap.



It has lots of differences compared to the PS1 version, it contains new bosses, new jump scares, new enemies, new puzzles and new locations...

And the atmosphere of the game makes you shit your pants just by thinking of those damn scary hallways the mansion has.

You should really play it, I'm sure you will easily consider it your favourite RE game (it is the scariest one by far)

P.S: couldn't agree more with you about the way RE games became shooters and less scary.


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 2, 2013)

Streets of Rage 2 (Sega Genesis) - 5/5


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 2, 2013)

DJAlex92 said:


> Haven't tried it, is it the same as Resident Evil 1?  I've played nearly all the RE games on the PS2 and the PS3 but didn't like them more than the PS1 ones, all became shooters for me as the game went on, and less horror. Will try it out though, can buy a gamecube cheap.



GC RE1 and PS RE1 are different games. Same plot and gameplay, but the mansion is very different which makes it a different (as well as much longer) experience.


It's the best RE imo.


----------



## Hypemaster (Aug 3, 2013)

The Last Of Us                -                10/10


----------



## Rios (Aug 3, 2013)

Skyrim with around 90 installed mods
5/10
Still booooooooooooring, I just cant force myself to play through it for a second time


----------



## Saru (Aug 3, 2013)

inFamous 2 - PS3

was pretty boring after a while. it felt like they nerfed the hell out of MacGrath.

7/10


----------



## 115 (Aug 4, 2013)

Mafia II - 7/10

I would have given it more, but it's a pretty linear game, driving isn't the best and there's a lot of it, didn't really like the ending either, it's like Leo completely broke character at the end. Nonetheless I enjoyed it, hope they'll make a third instalment.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 16, 2013)

*Sonic Advance*

Pretty much all you can ask for out of a Sonic game. It's got overall solid level design (all with some nice jingles), providing vast zones to explore or to speed through. With four diverse characters to play as and a secret true ending, there's replay value as well. However, having said this, the game has way too many cheap hazards. Far too many times will it provide a speed boost only to launch you into an off-screen enemy, or give you a long stretch to speed through only to shove some spikes in your way that would take superhuman reaction skills to avoid. The bosses are pretty lame as well--especially the final one. Nonetheless, it's a solid entry to the series and short enough to breeze through when you're feeling bored.

B/B+


----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 17, 2013)

dead space 3 8/10


----------



## Alicia (Aug 17, 2013)

Lego Star Wars: the complete saga 7/10 massively fun, but keyboard controls are a bit clunky.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 17, 2013)

Fire Emblem: Awakening

sully is my waifu, 1 million/5

Having a blast playing this game, though I jumped immediately into Hard mode so I'm getting my ass handed to me quite a bit. Haven't completely finished it yet, so I'll just leave it at

4/5


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 17, 2013)

Playing *Dynasty Warriors 8*. The other DW game I own is DW4 for the ps2, so I'm absolutely loving DW8.

7 meat buns out of 3 dim sum.


----------



## GameAnPlay (Aug 17, 2013)

Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater

10/10 Great story, variety of characters MGS series own!


----------



## Ninian (Aug 17, 2013)

The Last Of Us.


9/10.​


----------



## Rios (Aug 17, 2013)

Gone Home 5/10
Dont listen to all those crazy reviews and super high scores, it seems like they really want to push a genre, which is not even a real game. So all you've got is this big house, where you can throw stuff around, read handwritten notes and listen to the most boring high school lesbian story ever.

At least its a damn fine house. It was worth exploring and I felt like I am in a modern castle. Seriously, the first time you uncover a hidden door in the wall you'll understand.


----------



## Ninian (Aug 17, 2013)

Limbo



8.5/10.​


----------



## Gino (Aug 17, 2013)

Breath of fire III 8/10


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 23, 2013)

Guitar Hero World Tour - 5/10

The setlist compared to other games in the series is just okay and the achievements list is kind of ass, but I still had fun with it like I do all music related games.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 23, 2013)

Grid 2 - 7/10

Fun racer. It's not too demanding but not too easy either. the crash physics are flawed though (ran over a little bump and the game sends my car flying doing four flips).


----------



## Xyloxi (Aug 23, 2013)

Papers, Please - 6/10

I've heard good things about it from others, so I thought I'd try it out. The problem being that as someone who has a summer job doing admin work, the game has no appeal to me, due to it being just like what I do in real life.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 23, 2013)

Tekken Revolution - 8.5/10
Fun and free.  Small roster, and it falls victim to typical "Free-to-Play" elements, but it's a decent game


----------



## 115 (Aug 23, 2013)

Splinter Cell: Blacklist. 

Rating: 8.5/10

Reason: The best in the series to date, imo. Lots of customization, three different playstyles to choose from, spies have had a significant upgrade in MvS and the game seems to be a lot smoother and more polished than any other Splinter Cell. Pleasantly surprised with this one, as I wasn't expecting that much when I purchased it.


----------



## b0rt (Aug 25, 2013)

Final Fantasy VIII

9/10

it's fun, but once u get to that point near the end u know u've already won, so that's why I ain't giving it a 10.
the story is awesome, the side quests are good too, but yeah just a couple minor flaws other then it being slightly too easy, the character development ain't amazing either, but still great game, if u haven't played it, play it, it's good.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 25, 2013)

*Mass Effect 3 (with extended cut) - 8.5/10*

it only gets that because yeah the ending. i choose synthesis by accident on the first go, redid the ending with destroy and then went back and redid the ending to see control. on my second playthrough i choose destroy again. maybe because i had extended cut and never saw the original until i looked them up, i was ok with how it ended. still didnt love it though. overall i did like the game. its fun to play, even when i do it over and over again. still one of the best games ive played this year or in a long time

*Last of Us - 9.5/10*

amazing game probably the best the PS3 has to offer. not perfect but still amazing. the gameplay was great. the graphics were beautiful. i literally just ran around the game looking at the scenery. really short though. almost too short in a way. i think they could have fit a few extra hours in there and still made the game great.


*Saints Row IV - 7/10*

fun to play. the powers are nice to use too. cant really say much since i just started the game the other day. but omg why cant they fucking get it through their heads and stop making side missions actual missions....the game is so repetitive it hurts. still it is somehow enjoyable to an extent


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 26, 2013)

Uncharted 3

8/10

Not as good as Uncharted 2, but still fun.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Sep 3, 2013)

Ride to Hell Retribution - 1/10 - Avoid like the plague.

Graphic was lousy (except in some cutscenes, which was like a deck of randomly shuffled cards, felt as if half of them was missing), the fights are laughable, going through the story is a mess I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy's worst enemy. Game was basically: 1) Event happens, then we skip some pointless scenes, and something else happens. 2) Drive from "A" to "B". 3) Kill some badguys. Rinse and repeat. A true disappointment if ever there was one. Gonna get rid of this game, even if I have to pay the storeowner to take it back. Worst game this year.

Onwards to Bioshock.


----------



## Rios (Sep 3, 2013)

Alan Wake

4/10

shit controls, good story

Dropped the game because fuck you and your mother for not putting sprint and dodge as different buttons. You fucktards.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 3, 2013)

8/10 TF2 - no explanation needed.


----------



## G (Sep 3, 2013)

Wraith_Madara said:


> Ride to Hell Retribution - 1/10 - Avoid like the plague.
> 
> Graphic was lousy (except in some cutscenes, which was like a deck of randomly shuffled cards, felt as if half of them was missing), the fights are laughable, going through the story is a mess I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy's worst enemy. Game was basically: 1) Event happens, then we skip some pointless scenes, and something else happens. 2) Drive from "A" to "B". 3) Kill some badguys. Rinse and repeat. A true disappointment if ever there was one. Gonna get rid of this game, even if I have to pay the storeowner to take it back. Worst game this year.
> 
> Onwards to Bioshock.



why did you even buy it?

anyway,

*Mighty Quest for Epic Loot*
4,5/10
pfft waste of space.
reminds me of farmville etc. with all that OMG SKIP WAITING FOR UPGRADE FOR ONLY 2 EUROS crap.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Sep 5, 2013)

*Sly 2: Band of Thieves HD (PS3)* - 8/10.

I died at least 10 times before I finally defeated Clock-La.

(the electric rings and that special energy blast were the cause)


----------



## Vash (Sep 5, 2013)

Rayman Legends ~ 10/10

I didn't think it would be able to top Origins for me, since that's one of my favourite platformers ever. But wow, it takes everything that made Origins amazing and makes it even better.


----------



## Lulu (Sep 5, 2013)

Street fighter III 3rd strike. . 9.999/10. .


----------



## Furious George (Sep 9, 2013)

_Catlevania: Dawn of Sorrow _

A lot of fun. 

Was not at all digging the super simplified anime portraits, especially when compared to , but that's neither here nor there. 

Nice level design, decent music, the enemy designs were at times gorgeous and collecting monster souls  was pretty cool... albeit, some were cheap to a game-breaking extent. 

Not exactly Symphony of the Night but didn't disappoint. 

*8/10*


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 11, 2013)

*F.E.A.R.: Extraction Point* - 7/10

Wasn't made by Monolith, but it's a decent expansion pack. I think TimeGate could/should have attempted more with it. The original had better encounters I feel, though the addition of the minigun was welcome (like damn!), and regarding the visual/variety this might have been a tad worse than that, which says a lot. But for 5 hour shooting it was good.


----------



## Daxter (Sep 16, 2013)

_Tales of Xillia_; *9/10*

Not finished with it yet, but I'm finding I don't want it stop (as expected of any Tales playthrough for me). I'm regretting giving Tales of Graces f an 8 or so, because when compared to its successor it pales a bit. ToX is missing a few factors that made ToGf a good game (the Tales' traditional cooking and customisation (er, dualizing), as well as a thoroughly engaging and unique battle system), but sacrificing those in return brought ToX a much better story line. While not groundbreaking, and traditional in its corniness in many areas, the narrative of ToX is loads above ToG(f). It feels like an epic should in a way it's predecessor did not.

Tales of Xillia's battle system is more or less equal to that of ToGf (though I imagine better than the original ToG), better in some ways, weaker in others. It is more reminiscent of Tales of Symphonia for me, bringing back unison attacks, but having a more generic melee mechanism. However allowing 16 slots for specialty artes is more than I ever thought possible, and it really boosts combat to the next level through the sheer variety of artes you can have in your arsenal. Linking also brought a whole new level of strategy to combat, and mastering it or avoiding it could make or break your prowess in battle. Allowing for the rotation of all 6 party members throughout battle in a simple and efficient manner is quite a nice addition too.

Unlike ToGf, I haven't come to hate any one character, though I could do without both Mira and Jude if I had to. I feel like Tales Studio always puts so much more into the rest of the main cast, and even supporting characters, but their mains are often bland and unoriginal. Jude is a less annoying carbon copy of Asbel, or Lloyd, of even Emil, and I fear for Ludger come ToX 2. Mira is probably more interesting in the Japanese version of the game, it's highly possible her flat voice actor is to blame for her seemingly flat character. 
As well, I highly commend Tales Studio for finally injecting a little variety; in addition to the usual archetypes, the sole middle aged man, the wet ears' teenagers and the mysterious child, Rowen's elderly yet playable and wholly badass self made this incarnation of Tales just that much better. The entire cast being youth bar that one adult character every time gets a little bland, so Rowen's addition made me very happy. Next time I'd love to see characters like Jiao and Ivar playable.

Graphics wise, the scenery is impressive, and the motion-capture movement is upgraded well beyond ToG. The stiff, repetitive but familiar animations so often played in Tales games past are no where to be found in ToX, which is both a little sad but much needed. The character expressions and general detail in that area needs more work but it doesn't hinder the experience too much.

The sheer amount of attachments in the game are loads of fun. Even without buying DLC, you have a lot of fun options to customise your team's looks, something ToG introduced but definitely fell short in delivery for.

The anime cutscenes as always in Tales of - brilliant. High quality, stunning animation, and I only wish there were more of them in the game.

Overall a most satisfying game. It could be improved, no doubt, but it's indubitably an engaging and interesting JRPG that has loads of replay value.


----------



## Toph (Sep 16, 2013)

Persona 4: Golden - *9/10*

It is a beautiful JRPG game, it kept me occupied for many hours with it's great story and great gameplay. Not to mention it has s lot of depth with the plot and characters. If I am not busy with homework assignments or work, I am definitely spending my hours playing Persona 4: Golden. I spent perhaps 75 hours playing this game in total. If not for Persona 3: FES and the Journey and the Answer options I would say this is a perfect Persona game. I would definitely recommend this product to any JRPG fans.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 17, 2013)

GTA V - Masterpiece/10

That's it.


----------



## sadino (Sep 18, 2013)

*Rogue Legacy 9.5/10*

Love this kind of game, lots of variety in gameplay.good difficulty and learning curve.

Most people think it's harder than actually is because you're always changing some detail of the character you playing,you never get used to everything thanks to the variety and randomness involved.

Lots of replayability if you're the kind of player who likes to made up challenges("today i'm gonna run 1 hit die challenge").The game also allows lots of "customizable content" since you can change egar according to the hero type,you can even increase the difficulty using game mechanics instead of menu options. 

Didn't gave it a 10 because it was a little short and some of the variety should be amped some more,maily the special rooms and some room layouts that repeat more than expected.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 19, 2013)

*Rochard: Hard Times* - 7/10

A DLC featuring 4 levels, focused on puzzle-platforming rather than combat. It was overall pretty tough, especially level 2 and 4. Got frustrated more than once, but beat it


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 19, 2013)

Binary Domain 7.75/10


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 21, 2013)

*Deadlight* - 7/10

Despite all it's flaws (which were a lot), I liked it. Maybe because I kept my expectations low? A lot of people were disappointed by this. And yeah, the story went all places, gameplay-wise some sections were clunky, frustrating, but I liked it. Visuals were obviously the strongest points of it and save for the annoying parts, mechanics were decent enough. Not a snappy handling sidescroller, rather  it's weight, momentum based (sort of old PoP I guess), so it might feel weird at first, but was alright. Also, I think they could have set it in Spain, since they're from Madrid and all.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 21, 2013)

*Grand Theft Auto V (Xbox 360)* - *9/10*

I'm not 100% done with the story, but I have a feeling I'm extremely close. Regardless, the game is insanely fun. Best $60 I've spent all year.


----------



## Surf (Sep 25, 2013)

Borderlands 2 - 9/10 (Got it from Gamefly for $6)
DuckTales Remastered - 8/10 (Nostalgia overload!!)
Castle of Illusion - 7/10 (Not as much overload as DuckTales. But still fun.)
Grand Theft Auto V - 10/10 (Perfect.)


----------



## Alicia (Sep 25, 2013)

GTA V 1000000/1000000


----------



## Dragash1 (Sep 25, 2013)

Gta V - 9/10


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 6, 2013)

*Bioshock 2: Minerva's Den DLC* - 8.5/10

Best DLC I've played so far. A self-contained story which combines the best of both main games. A good narrative (Bio1) with good gameplay (Bio2). It's a distilled Bioshock experience.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 6, 2013)

*FFVII*

6/10 I'm still at the beginning though (Just met Aeris), but graphics and mechanics are severely archaic.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 7, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> *FFVII*
> 
> *6/10 I'm still at the beginning though (Just met Aeris)*



So then why even bother rating it right now?


----------



## Alicia (Oct 7, 2013)

idk I felt like doing so 

How's GTA Online working for you, George?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 7, 2013)

Last game I finished completely...

GTA5: 10/10, the only real complaint I have is wonky helicopter controls. Everything else is great.

Game I'm currently playing...

The Last of Us: 9.5/10, amazing game so far, docked it a bit because of the lack of enemy variety (so far, maybe it gets better). Introduction of more weapons helps keep things fresh, though.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 7, 2013)

2nd Super Robot Taisen OG on PS3

9/10.

Only complain is that is japanese only.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 7, 2013)

Blood 9/10(due to the lack of a true source port)
also Caleb >>>>>>>>> Alucard, Ciel


----------



## Furious George (Oct 8, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> How's GTA Online working for you, George?



Eh. At this point its only like a 40% chance I make it on when I try.


----------



## Daxter (Oct 9, 2013)

_Tales of Xillia_; *9.2/10*

Still playing it somehow, still awesome.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 12, 2013)

*Hotline Miami* - This game is close to perfect, or just fucking perfect. I'm not sure. But it was mesmerizing and while playing it in a dark room with the sound turned on it was almost as if I went into a trance or something. Unbelieveable game! The story is awesome, and a bit surreal, just like I like it. Overall the game made me think of GTA (the good old days of GTA aka GTA of the 90's) and Drive, and both are good things.

The soundtrack is top notch as well. One of the best game soundtracks I've ever heard.

9,5/10, or 10/10. Not sure. I need to play it a few more times before I decide on this.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Oct 13, 2013)

*Bought and played Beyond 2 Souls - 8/10*

I liked this game and can see why some of you may not be fan of this game but I'm a huge fan of excellent Heavy Rain and I was also preparing myself for  possible disappointment with this game cos of the few negative recent reviews but I really enjoy this game so far and didn't feel any disappointed.

At the moment I'd say that Heavy Rain is still a superior game to Beyond Two Souls but this game is still good game for myself.

Ellen Page kick ass through.


----------



## Daxter (Oct 14, 2013)

_Tales of Phantasia_ (PS1(X) 1998 Version); *8/10*

Played 4 and a half hours of the 2003 GBA version and fuck, it just falls _so_ short of the PS1 version in every way. I hear the PSP version is the most superior of them all, but even without playing that one (I plan to try it sometime) I know the PS1 version is definitely a close second. The visuals are crisp and clear, the battle mode is clean and fairly well organised, and the audio is perfect. The monster encounters aren't so overwhelming in number and the load times aren't bad at all.

I find the dungeons so far a little lacklustre though, and the difficultly is on the easy side so far, but all in all it's not hard to see why this legendary game is legendary.


----------



## Violence (Oct 16, 2013)

Killer is Dead 10/10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 16, 2013)

Pokemon Y

9/10

Great transition into 3D. The gameplay and mechanics have been revamped for a smoother and more enjoyable experience.


----------



## Byrd (Oct 16, 2013)

Dongan Ronpa

9/10- Great experience, love the story and characters, excellent plot twist 

GTAV

9/10- Great game

Tales of Xillia 

8/10


----------



## Vash (Oct 16, 2013)

Lost in Shadows 8/10


----------



## Lulu (Oct 16, 2013)

Samurai shodown II. 9/10


----------



## Vash (Oct 18, 2013)

Hotline Miami - 8/10


----------



## G (Oct 18, 2013)

Mario Kart 7 - 6/10
Played the online for a while today again. It's boring.


----------



## Gino (Oct 18, 2013)

GTA5  8/10


----------



## Lace (Oct 18, 2013)

Checkers
5/10
I lost.


----------



## Violence (Oct 20, 2013)

Just Dance 2014 - 10/10


----------



## Furious George (Oct 28, 2013)

_Resistance 3_

Overly dreary color palette, AWFUL plot, on-rails action set pieces lacking any real sense of excitement, spotty ally AI...

The game is at its best when its simply throwing a lot of enemies at you and forcing you to put every single creative weapon in your arsenal to use. Insomniac is a quirky gun kind of dev team and they should stick with that and only that. 

The final act in New York City elevated things considerably, however.

*7/10*

(Scores only reflects the Campaign mode, since I haven't been online yet.)


----------



## Ninian (Oct 28, 2013)

Puppeteer: 7 / 10 . 
​


----------



## Daxter (Oct 29, 2013)

_Disgaea D2: A Brighter Darkness_

*9,5/10*

Quicky and charming, love the characters, love the gameplay, love pretty much all of it. I've logged nearly 50 hours already and I'm not even close to bored with it, much thanks to Item World. There's a select few battle mechanisms I'd like to see buffed or changed in some ways, but there's definitely no deal breakers for me. 

For my first Disgaea game, I'm certainly impressed. Love how low-tech it feels, which is odd, but true; I feel its retro looks add to it's quirky charm, and anything more than it's pixelated goodness would feel out of place somehow. It's a game that doesn't take itself seriously, and it makes me smile in the process.

Gotta love tactical JRPGs, this really satisfied my craving. I'll definitely be wanting more from this series in the future. 

Footnote / All I can say in the end is I'm _so_ fucking thankful this game is dual audio.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Nov 5, 2013)

Wordament (Games for Windows) - 6/10
The Wolf Among Us (Xbox Live Arcade) - 8/10
Vigilante 8 Arcade (Xbox Live Arcade) - 3/10
Grand Theft Auto V (Xbox 360) - 9/10
Might & Magic: Clash of Heroes (Xbox Live Arcade) - 8/10


----------



## Nidave (Nov 5, 2013)

GTA V 8/10
Final Fantasy Dissidia Duodecim 9/10
Suikoden II 10/10


----------



## Hunter (Nov 8, 2013)

*Batman: Arkham Origins 7.7/10*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Getting into it, I was worried about the new VA's. Kevin Conroy and Mark Hamill aren't doing the voices for Batman and Joker, instead the mantel has been passed to Roger Craig and Troy Baker, they did surprisingly well and they really did sound much younger in this prequel compared to what we have heard from the past two games produced by RockSteady. They kept the combat system and controls as what I remember from the previous two, but there wasn't any improvements done to it like RockSteady did to in Arkham City. Arkham City's combat was actually improved than what it was in Asylum, making it worthwhile to see new techniques, they only thing that changed in Origins was shock gloves that you pick up as you progress. There is a fast travel, but to me it's more of con for the simple fact is that it's seems more like a chore to unlock, you unlock one or two at first, but there are some that are damn near impossible to do unless you progress which begs the question as why bother? why not keep it all in one single story mission to to foil Enigma's plans  and replace him with another villain instead, in my opinion if they have done this, there wouldn't have been bugs some people had when trying to access one of the towers. Another thing I didn't like was traveling by bridges, there much more wires and things you could have used your gadget to grab onto and swing on, but there were very little things, and sadly concerning the city, WB Games Montreal  did a half ass job with it. They did very little except add a bit more light to the environments and tidy up desolate places in Arkham City. As well as fixed old buildings and streets, but there were no civilians, no moving cars, hell it was as if the city residents except a select few took all took a vacation on Christmas Holidays.  Making it seem as nothing at all change and it was still pretty much gang-land. I was disappointed that I couldn't help civilians from being mugged or preyed upon as I travel from the rooftops; well except maybe for the few hobos. And one was being attacked by Ninja's. What was that about? The story needed some background to tie somethings together, since it was a prequel I would have preferred a deeper story than the past two games, sadly this game falls short in that department and felt a little empty and actually also felt as it was shorter and incomplete than the previous two. Boss fights were amazing but repetitive. I hoped for a bit more gadgets, apart from the shock gloves, there wasn't much new, the glue grenade did the same exact thing that Freeze's did in Arkham City, safe for that this one is glue and the other is ice. Although there is some light to this game, The Joker was much more terrifying in Origins than in the previous two and you could see the toll it was taking on Batman with this new villain that came to the city, it was as if he never faced this type of evil before and I enjoyed that. You see why Batman regards the Joker was his mortal enemy and why Joker became interested in our dark crusader. The soundtrack was great, and I found myself enjoying it than I had in the past two games. Overall I recommend playing it, you may enjoy it. But I recommend picking it up when the price drops, it's not as great as Arkham but you might find some things more enjoyable in this game that you didn't in the past games. Overall if they polished the combat, the city, fast travel, gliding and had a deeper story it would have been a 9/10.




Overall it's a good game, but I find it falling short in the story department and a few other things explained in my review. Still, I found myself enjoying it and enjoyed seeing this terrifying young Joker and how it all began their cycle before his death in Arkham City.


----------



## Katou (Nov 8, 2013)

*Rise of Mythos 8/10 *

God that game was refreshing. . and i finally dropped it after 2 months of addictingly playing it


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 8, 2013)

*Batman: Arkham Asylum* - 7.5/10

Had good amount of fun with it. Really liked the metroidvania-esque nature, the solid pacing, cool combat, VA, and variety here and there. Was a tad easy though, I mean it lead you basically throughout. The boss battles soured the overall experience for me. I think they were rather bad, lots of gimmicky stuff, and chore to get through. 



Furious George said:


> _Resistance 3_
> 
> Overly dreary color palette, AWFUL plot, on-rails action set pieces lacking any real sense of excitement, spotty ally AI...
> 
> ...



Haven't played it, but I see people on Gaf compare it to HL2 from time to time.


----------



## Rawri (Nov 8, 2013)

Skyrim, 9/10.

Would've given it a 10, but there was no ending to the main quest. I was expecting a cinematic or something. I didn't even realize it was over.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 8, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> Haven't played it, but I see people on Gaf compare it to HL2 from time to time.



 

Well the comparison makes the tiniest bit of sense since Resistance 3 lifted entire chapters from HL2... right down to fanatical priests and helicopter fights on bridges. 

In spite of that though in every way that matters (AI, collision detection, level layout) Resistance 3 is a universe away from deserving comparisons to HL2.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Nov 8, 2013)

Sleeping Dogs, not yet finished but will give it a 7/10. Camera work is stupid like all the time, but overall a very enjoyable game.


----------



## Nidave (Nov 8, 2013)

Tekken Tag Tournament 2 9/10

It's the best 3D fighting game this gen.


----------



## Mael (Nov 8, 2013)

Nidave said:


> Tekken Tag Tournament 2 9/10
> 
> It's the best 3D fighting game this gen.



Wrong.



JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: All-Star Battle

11/10.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 8, 2013)

far cry 3                          9/10
kingdom hearts 1.5     8.5/10
tales of xillia                 10/10


----------



## Nidave (Nov 8, 2013)

Mael said:


> Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that even 3D or released on the Xbox?


----------



## Hunter (Nov 9, 2013)

*Sleeping Dogs 8.2/10*

Very enjoyable, enjoyed the action and story especially the missions.  No regrets, great purchase.

Although...
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I'm a little disappointed  at the ending, it's nice to see everyone get what's coming to them but I would have enjoyed an alternate ending such as Wei having a choice between being a Detective or a top boss of Sun on Yee after he does what he needs to do.


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 9, 2013)

*Legend of Grimrock - 8/10*

It's been a long time since I've played a first-person party RPG (since M&M 8-9 and Wizardry 8), so I've enjoyed it very much. Minus points for quite a few annoying puzzles. Regardless, I'm eagerly awaiting the sequel now.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 12, 2013)

Attack On Titan Tribute game. Man the creator really updated the graphics and the angles of the game. :33


----------



## Vash (Nov 12, 2013)

Bioshock Infinite: Burial at Sea dlc - 8/10


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning*- Really good game IMO. I bought it last year, but haven't seriously played it until now.

Really enjoying. It's been practically sucking my life away for the last 3 weeks.
*My rating: 8/10*


----------



## Furious George (Nov 14, 2013)

_Dishonored_

Very cool game. Creative art direction and excellent level design. Comparisons to Bioshock well earned.

The plot is pretty messy and clumsily told through bleh exposition from bleh voice actors as well as far too many info-dumping books. The comparisons to Bioshock stop dead in their tracks here. In your first playthrough you'll be left with many questions that you won't be in any hurry to answer thanks to a lifeless narrative.

*8/10*


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 14, 2013)

*The Swapper* - 8.5/10

Brilliant aesthetic (made from clay and found objects), an intriguing storyline and solid puzzles. I liked how the puzzles' difficulty felt just right throughout, it gave it a nice pacing and the game never overstayed its welcome. For a sidescrolling puzzler it was a welcome change that this really was about puzzles, so no platforming or enemies. Just chilling. Well, there was some precision required here and there with the aiming (and for some secret rooms), but nothing serious. Felt nice for a change.



Furious George said:


> _Dishonored_
> 
> Very cool game. Creative art direction and excellent level design. Comparisons to Bioshock well earned.
> 
> ...



It's weird your talking about Bioshock. Usual comparisons are to Thief or Deus Ex. And HL2 (same art/visual lead after all). And yeah, they had an A list cast for the VAs, yet did nothing with them  Waste of money.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 14, 2013)

I've heard it compared to all 4 games. I just thought Bioschock first probably because its the freshest one in my memory.


----------



## Mael (Nov 14, 2013)

Nidave said:


> Is that even 3D or released on the Xbox?



Yes it's 3D to a degree and no not for XBox.  But dare not question JoJo.


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 15, 2013)

*Mario & Luigi: Dream Team* (3DS) - 4/5

Time-stopping abilities + Final Bosses = One hell of an anti-climax.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2013)

Knack:  7/10.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 21, 2013)

Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion - A classic

10/10


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Nov 23, 2013)

Call of Duty: Ghosts (Xbox 360/Xbox One) - 6/10

This is a pending rating as I have yet to play the campaign. This is 100% based on online multiplayer. I'm not all that impressed with it this year, but I am not a bit surprised.


----------



## EdgarJTA (Nov 23, 2013)

Soul Sacrifice 8/10 (being generous enough)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2013)

Resogun 8/10

Simple yet addictive


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 23, 2013)

Saint Seiya : Brave Soldiers : 5/10.

It's Storm 3 with less moves and a sucky story mode.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 24, 2013)

*Sequence* - 9/10

A rhythm/RPG mashup. A very unique and fun experience.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2013)

Need for Speed Rival (PS4)

Haven't played a NFS game in over a decade. I'm enjoying this latest release.

7.5/10


----------



## Bishamon (Nov 24, 2013)

Bioshock Infinite


An interesting game. The gameplay is meticulously crafted and loads of fun despite the extremely chaotic nature of the combat, which at times makes it difficult to even know if you're hitting something right or not. It's a beautiful game, and the characterization is strong, and the lore is even stronger. It's a retreat from the first Bioshock and to an extent System Shock 2, but it's the good type of retreat; Exploring new ideas of existing ones.

However, I'm disappointed in the haunting atmosphere being replaced by swashbuckling-esque vibes and aesthetics, and the story becomes extremely messy as it goes along, but to its credit it manages to tie it up well together in an ending that prompt to immediately replay the game to catch anything about the story that I couldn't catch at first. The altogether removal of the already fairly minimal RPG elements is also a tad disappointing and the plasmids (Vigors) serve little more purpose than a crutch for the story to move along.


All in all though, I had fun, I was pulled in by the story and the lore, and was compelled enough to replay it twice.


I don't believe in scores but I suppose I could throw an 8.5 or maybe a 9 out of 10.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 24, 2013)

*The Walking Dead: 400 Days* - 7/10

A short, but alright DLC. It wad good to revisit the universe after a year. Looking forward to season 2.


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 25, 2013)

demon's souls

10/10


----------



## Seliph (Nov 26, 2013)

SMTIII.

100/10

Best game ever.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 29, 2013)

SMT: IV- 9.5/10


----------



## Light Warrior (Nov 29, 2013)

Batman: Arkham Origins - 7/10

As opposed to the major improvements that City had over Asylum, Origins offers few improvements. At times, the gameplay is repetitive, especially considering it borrows most of its elements from previous installments, and the novelty of gargoyle rooms, fun as they used to be, eventually wears off. They even follow the same formula as the previous two installments in terms of their progressive difficulty: midway through, they add thermal scanners; towards the end, gargoyles start detonating. On the third installments, it tends to be predictable.

However, there are some new elements that I like. The shock gloves, in particular, are a godsend. It actually makes massive brawls with hordes of generic thugs somewhat enjoyable. At the very least, it makes them more bearable (those battles always pissed me off because I'd have to pause every so often to let my arm recover).

Boss battles vary. Firefly was amazing. You get to use several of your tools in various unique ways that you don't normally get to use them otherwise. The massive amount of wanton destruction was a nice touch too. What man doesn't love fire and explosions? Bane was kind of annoying at the end, and the Joker was, well... a joke.

In terms of the story, it had some dramatic moments which I enjoyed. I like that the game leaves off where Asylum began. It brings the trilogy full circle.

Overall, not bad, but not worth $60. Wait for a price drop or buy it used, then play through it and trade it in for store credit when you're done. It's worth one experience, but it has no replay value when you consider that they keep releasing virtually identical (though still awesome) Batman games every two years. (I'd like to see this team tackle Superman. A good Superman game does not exist yet.)


----------



## Slice (Dec 1, 2013)

Lollipop Chainsaw 4/5

- Short
- Repetitive
- Stupid plot
- Annoying main character

somehow its still tons of fun.
Also it was only 10€ so i can't complain.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 1, 2013)

twilight princess 10/10

easily my new favorite in the series and a treat to behold. midna steals the show though.


----------



## RedZ1900 (Dec 2, 2013)

Just finished playing through Zero Escape: Virtue's Last Reward for the 3ds last night. Absolutely Mind Blowing game. My brain is still aching from all the plot twists and good storytelling and puzzles. Can't wait for the next sequel.

10/10


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 2, 2013)

Tentacle Spaceship 4: Bikini-o-vision 

3/10
only bought it for the sexy shots


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 2, 2013)

Muramasa: The Demon Blade: 8/10

Been wanting this game for years since it was released and finally got it. Fucking love this game. 2D hack n slash at it's finest, the soundtrack was magnificent, and surprisingly the story was really good. Kisuke and Momohime's journeys grip and take you for one hell of a charming and at times almost tearful (fucking Torahime and Kisuke) and while you start off just as lost as they do you'll pick up soon enough. My only gripe comes from there being nothing but empty areas sometimes and markers on the map would've been nice which I've heard has been addressed in the vita version. This and how in one the alternate endings Momohime acts a little OOC given her development for just five seconds.

If you have a Wii or WiiU, get this game, if you have a Vita, likewise.


----------



## Risyth (Dec 2, 2013)

スーパーファミリーテニス

10/10. Best gameplay for its category, period.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 2, 2013)

98 Koshien

10/10
fucking awesome

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbYYJF0c4VA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rios (Dec 3, 2013)

Finally got to play the three Mass Effect 3 DLCs

Citadel:
9/10 a bit over the top but incredibly fun nonetheless, great balance between fighting and goofing around

Omega:
7.5/10 forgettable characters and boring stages. The three way renegade interrupt was interesting though.

Leviathan:
8/10 great stages, boring everything else.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 5, 2013)

Catherine - *9.5/10* - has easily the best writing/character development present on PS3 (I haven't play LoU yet). Not a fun of its gameplay, but everything else is superb.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 6, 2013)

Counter-Strike: Global Offensive.

8/10, mainly because the game is great like a typical CS game, but the endless horde of russians who live in competitive is too much.


----------



## martryn (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm back to playing Skyrim.  This is... the third character I've had over level 20.  Obviously I'm ranking this one 9/10, if not a bit higher.  Any game where you can come back and play, over and over again, and feel like you're not just backtracking and doing the same things over again, yeah, that's a good game.

I'm sitting at level 25 and I haven't even been to Riverwood and started the main quest line.


----------



## Fataledge (Dec 6, 2013)

Sonic & All Stars Racing Transformed (PC)

8/10, not bad for a racing game.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 10, 2013)

*F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin* - 7/10

Compared to its predecessor I felt there was more environmental variety and better pacing. There was actually some progression here. However the encounters felt rather vanilla to OG Fear. Lacked the intensity, the bite. And the way they gimped the shotgun is unforgivable. But on it's own is was still a decent shooter.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 10, 2013)

*Call of Duty Ghosts - 5/10*
As much as people shit on the CoD series, I usually find the story mode to be fun and usually tell a good story. This is the first year I can really say I didn't enjoy it all that much at all. I found it boring for the most part. And there were so many annoying missions. Namely the one where you're underwater the whole time or the one where you're in space the whole time. And the whole last mission on the train is too goddamn shakey. You can't get a decent shot off to save your fucking life. And this might be the easiest Veteran run I've ever done on a CoD game. All that being said, I still had an okay time with the game. There were still elements that I liked and Extinction looks promising.

*Motocross Madness (Xbox Live Arcade) - 6/10*
Plain and simple, it's fun but gets a bit boring and repetitive.


----------



## Naori Uchiha (Dec 10, 2013)

Final Fantasy 6 (3) - 9/10

From the story to combat, it's nearly perfect. There's a few things myself & other fans thought could be better. Story may seem to drag on in a few places but nothing too major. An enjoyable game I've played both on PSOne and SNES. ^_^


----------



## Light Warrior (Dec 10, 2013)

martryn said:


> I'm back to playing Skyrim.  This is... the third character I've had over level 20.  Obviously I'm ranking this one 9/10, if not a bit higher.  Any game where you can come back and play, over and over again, and feel like you're not just backtracking and doing the same things over again, yeah, that's a good game.
> 
> I'm sitting at level 25 and I haven't even been to Riverwood and started the main quest line.



I'm also back to playing Skyrim, and I'm still using my first character. I've completed the following major questlines:

Main Quest
Civil War (Imperial Legion)
Mage College
Dark Brotherhood
Thieves' Guild (in progress)

Anyway, I'd rate the game about an 8/10. It's certainly the biggest game I've ever played, and it has some really fun questlines and great atmosphere, but there are too many bugs and glitches for my liking. If I had bought the PC version, I could download patches and not have to deal with some of these questbreaking bugs. Whatever the case, it's a great game.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 11, 2013)

Oblivion = Near Perfect


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 12, 2013)

Kamidori Alchemy Meister - 8/10


----------



## Toph (Dec 12, 2013)

• Darksiders II - 8/10

• Journey - 8/10


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 19, 2013)

*Dust: An Elysian Tail* - 9/10

If anthropomorphic animals haven't been ruined for you yet, then this is a complete package. Metroidvania-esque gameplay, engaging narrative, great aesthetic.


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 19, 2013)

*Golden Axe II (Sega Genesis)* - 3/5


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## Miki Aiko (Dec 19, 2013)

AC Black Flag - 7.5/10 

Never played the last previous games, so this would be the first one I've played. I like it for the most part, but necessarily my game type. 

I do enjoy the online game play.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 19, 2013)

Killzone Shadow Fall - 8/10

Completed it now.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The fuck? Didn't expect Luca's death at all. At least dat Echo put a shiny bullet at good use for Luca's killer.




Great game but I'd like some more focus on some of certain characters and villains.


----------



## Dominus (Dec 30, 2013)

*Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag - 9.5/10*, much better than Assassin's Creed III.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 30, 2013)

*Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons* - 9/10

Beautiful game and not even the occassionally wonky controls change that. They wanted to make you involved through the mechanics instead of making you an observer and I think they succeded for the most part. A short, one-sitter experience, but totally worth it. Engaging throughout with neat aesthetics, sorta Grimm like.


----------



## Folka (Dec 31, 2013)

*Batman: Arkham Origins:* 9/10

Easily.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 10, 2014)

*Batman: Arkham City* - 8/10

While I prefered the focused metroidvania-esque nature of Asylum, in the end this felt way more refined from a gameplay/mechanic standpoint. This made a better job in making you feel like Batman. The narrative was rather unfocused and bloated, but whatever, both games had a forgettable story. The boss fights also didn't suck as much here.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jan 11, 2014)

Spec Ops: The Line 7.8/10


----------



## 115 (Jan 11, 2014)

Battlefield 4 - 4/10 

The game is far more stable now, but it's still pretty much broken. Lots of rubberbanding, insta-deaths & that ridiculous staff shell exploit. Also the campaign was horrendous - no emotional attachment felt for any of the characters, very bland, weak, short story-line. Not that I'm surprised.


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 12, 2014)

Max and the curse of brotherhood - 10/10

Heavily inspired by limbo and more than lives up to its inspiration. A must play and the most overlooked game in the next gen launch window.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 14, 2014)

Blade Kitten - 6/10

Since it's very cheap to buy so why the hell not?


----------



## eluna (Jan 14, 2014)

Lunar Silver Star Story Harmony: 8/10 a great game too bad is short and the dub no comments


----------



## Almost Infamous (Jan 17, 2014)

Going back and forth between Fallout 3 and Saints Row The Third.

Fallout 3 - 9/10

Saints Row The Third - 7.5/10


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 17, 2014)

The Darkness 2 = 7.5/10


----------



## Lulu (Jan 19, 2014)

The king of fighters 98. - 8.9/10. 
Its all fun & games till Rugal comes into the frey.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 19, 2014)

Fire Emblem: Awakening = 10+


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 19, 2014)

limbo ps vita: 10/10 just as fantastic as its ever been.

soul sacrafice: 8/10 tentative score i'll update when i finish it

xbox one user interface: -9001/10


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 19, 2014)

Completed Call Of Duty Ghosts -8/10


*Spoiler*: __ 



Boy, Rorke is a tough friend, I'd swear he would survive Makarov's hanging  Poor Logan.....


----------



## Slice (Jan 28, 2014)

A Link between worlds   5/5

Best Zelda title in years.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 28, 2014)

The Cat Lady.

9/10, loved the story. really makes you think and it's very accurate of what depression feels like.


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 28, 2014)

*Kingdom Hearts: Final Mix* (PS3) - 4/5

Finally managed to beat it on Proud Mode.


----------



## Vitriol (Jan 28, 2014)

Demon's souls - 8/10

Need a constant fix of the souls games until march. Not a fan of the layout of the game compared to dark souls but it's still a brilliant game nevertheless.


----------



## Nidave (Feb 6, 2014)

Devil May Cry HD Collection - 9/10


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 6, 2014)

Batman Arkham Asylum - 10/10

Still brilliant game. Never got 100% on it but gotta try and crack every damn riddles to pat myself on the back at the end.


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Feb 7, 2014)

Tales Of Xillia- 8/10 pek
Interesting enjoyed playing it however felt the final main bosses was rather a let down and not that interesting.


----------



## Ziko (Feb 7, 2014)

Tomb Raider 9/10. 
I might actually like it more than Uncharted!


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Feb 9, 2014)

Ziko said:


> Tomb Raider 9/10.
> I might actually like it more than Uncharted!



I did enjoy it more and that is a lot coming from me as I'm an Uncharted wanker. Imo they simply did a better job.

Hitman: Absolution: enjoyed it very much. Love stealth games and I wasn't bored in any part of the game. Some parts made me restart checkpoints over 20 times in a row, but it was worth it. The challenges really did spice things up.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 9, 2014)

*Deus Ex: Human Revolution*- This game man. The stealth and RPG elements are great, and I love the decision-making. My biggest complaint though is that I have to eat an energy bar after every take down. WTF Serif, I thought that augmentations are suppose to improve life, not make it harder. There's also the issue of how badly boss battles are done, very wonky and really don't suit the game.

Despite that though, I do love the game. Now that I know that Revolver + explosive rounds= quick death for bosses, they're not so aggravating anymore .

*My rating: 9.8/10*


----------



## Halcyon (Feb 9, 2014)

DE: HR is an amazing game. I love that shit to death, almost as much as the original. One of my top 10 for sure.

Last game I played...

*Dragon's Dogma:* I love this game. It may not look the greatest, and your pawns can get pretty fucking annoying, but the overall feeling just meshes together so wonderfully. Plus, the combat being incredibly diverse and fun helps a ton. The RPG feeling is a little sparse, as it's pretty much limited to just skills and nothing else, but it just works for me.

On top of that, I can make my character look awesome.

I rate it a 9.5


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 9, 2014)

EarthBound Zero (Mother 1): 10/10

This game is a masterpiece. Maybe if Nintendo bothered releasing it in North America before EarthBound came out, like they planned to, then maybe EarthBound wouldn't have bombed so bad. It's such a unique and charming game. The "modern" (for that time) feeling of the game was a far cry from the futuristic space adventures of Samus and the fantasy setting of Zelda. I played EarthBound first and thought "downgrading" to EarthBound Zero would make it feel clunky or unplayable for me, but that didn't happen at all. The game holds up very well even today. The only thing that might annoy people is the somewhat slow battles. I played on a flashcart so I was able to fastforward.

But, yeah, game is a masterpiece. Nintendo should make Mother 4.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 13, 2014)

Dead Island Riptide - 8/10

Much better than the original, but the ending was a bit shit. I really don't like games that end with a setup for another game. Overall I had an amazing time with it, though.


----------



## G (Feb 14, 2014)

Castlevania LoS 2 Demo 10/10 holy shiiit gimme the full game nOW!!!!! 111


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 14, 2014)

Pok?mon Y (Nintendo 3DS) - 4/5


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 14, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> EarthBound Zero (Mother 1): 10/10
> 
> This game is a masterpiece. Maybe if Nintendo bothered releasing it in North America before EarthBound came out, like they planned to, then maybe EarthBound wouldn't have bombed so bad. It's such a unique and charming game. The "modern" (for that time) feeling of the game was a far cry from the futuristic space adventures of Samus and the fantasy setting of Zelda. I played EarthBound first and thought "downgrading" to EarthBound Zero would make it feel clunky or unplayable for me, but that didn't happen at all. The game holds up very well even today. The only thing that might annoy people is the somewhat slow battles. I played on a flashcart so I was able to fastforward.
> 
> But, yeah, game is a masterpiece. Nintendo should make Mother 4.




I think Mother might be Nintendo's best series. Really strange how only one game in the series was brought over to America though.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> I think Mother might be Nintendo's best series. Really strange how only one game in the series was brought over to America though.



EarthBound's initial release bombed, so they decided to forget about the rest of the series entirely.

EarthBound's re-release on the eShop being met with major success, as well as a dedicated Miiverse community for "EarthBound-related announcements" gives me hope that they'll release the rest of the series on the eShop eventually as well.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 14, 2014)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> *Deus Ex: Human Revolution*- This game man. The stealth and RPG elements are great, and I love the decision-making. My biggest complaint though is that I have to eat an energy bar after every take down. WTF Serif, I thought that augmentations are suppose to improve life, not make it harder. There's also the issue of how badly boss battles are done, very wonky and really don't suit the game.
> 
> Despite that though, I do love the game. Now that I know that Revolver + explosive rounds= quick death for bosses, they're not so aggravating anymore .
> 
> *My rating: 9.8/10*



Did you play as a stealth character? The power management system and the bosses brought that down to a low 8 for me.

The fact that I had to abandon pretty much all stealth during the boss fights really sucked.


----------



## MystKaos (Feb 14, 2014)

GTA 5 (PS3)

Just started, and I can't get through the 2nd mission. Why is it so difficult? xD

if all the missions are like this, then I won't get very far. Great game though, way better than 4. 

I'd rate it 5/10.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 17, 2014)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Did you play as a stealth character? The power management system and the bosses brought that down to a low 8 for me.
> 
> The fact that I had to abandon pretty much all stealth during the boss fights really sucked.



I was able to stealth through the whole game, save for the boss battles and the final level with the crazies.

I find that on the harder difficulties, getting caught is much more punishable, especially yesterday when I opened a door and there was a guy with a shotgun on the other side. One-shot killed me the nanosecond the door opened.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 23, 2014)

*To the Moon* - 9/10

A short narrative driven adventure game with old school visual presentation. Gameplay is nothing to write home about, it's very simple and there's no challenge. With this kind of game if the writing doesn't grab you then that's that. Luckily I found that part to be great. It's a hearfelt, compelling narrative which actually requires some attention. It's funny, it's charming, it's tragic, sometimes when it seems it might go overboard it balances everything out well. And the music is really great. Can't wait for the sequel.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 24, 2014)

Tales Of Xillia - 8/10

Liked it, the combat system is awkward at the beginning but now I'm getting to grip with it. The Shop system is pretty interesting to say. 

The characters are fairly decent through I only got three playable characters so probably the story would be good enough to keep me interested.

Should keep me busy till March for the second coming of  the God Neon, Deslin.


----------



## Disaresta (Feb 24, 2014)

Bravely Default 10/10


----------



## Byrd (Feb 25, 2014)

Rayman Legends

8/10


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 9, 2014)

*Antichamber* - 8.5/10

Very interesting and stimulating game. A first-person puzzler that is kind of like Portal meets metroidvania? Hard to categorize it, some unconventional stuff in how it approaches puzzles. Had to rewire my brain at first, but got the hang of it.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 9, 2014)

Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective

9/10


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2014)

*The Puppeteer *

One of the most immersive games I have played. The world itself is too charming to describe, and the music/voice acting is near perfection. A lot of funny moments and references/Easter eggs. Gameplay is great; movement and jumping physics are good and responsive. If I died it was because of me failing at something. Calibrus(The scissors) gameplay is something new and it works excellently. Other powers are good too. Replay value comes with the collection of heads and bonus stages among some mysteries here and there. Overall only a couple of gripes; A) Too many lives resulting in a somewhat easier challenge overall. B) Game's design was made for 3D, resulting in those that want the traditional view missing out a bit. Recommended for any PS3 owner. It's also hella cheap for 14$(7$ for PSPlus). Damn steal if you ask me.

*9/10*


----------



## Furious George (Mar 10, 2014)

Khris said:


> The Puppeteer : A-
> 
> One of the most immersive games I have played. The world itself is too charming to describe, and the music/voice acting is near perfection. A lot of funny moments and references/Easter eggs. Gameplay is great; movement and jumping physics are good and responsive. If I died it was because of me failing at something. Calibrus(The scissors) gameplay is something new and it works excellently. Other powers are good too. Replay value comes with the collection of heads and bonus stages among some mysteries here and there. Overall only a couple of gripes; A) Too many lives resulting in a somewhat easier challenge overall. B) Game's design was made for 3D, resulting in those that want the traditional view missing out a bit. Recommended for any PS3 owner. It's also hella cheap for 14$(7$ for PSPlus). Damn steal if you ask me.



You got around to playing it, eh? I'm glad.


----------



## Violence (Mar 10, 2014)

Deus Ex Human Revolution 9.4/10

Two things I hate in this game...first is when I have to wait 25 secs...each time when I miss Hacking the systems or computers...and the second is when you fail with the conversation options with any ppl...I mean...you can't be so "badass" here when you're talking with anyone...you just have to be so kind for gain the confidence for complete the missions.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 10, 2014)

Furious George said:


> You got around to playing it, eh? I'm glad.



Yeah. Never got around thanking you for your recommendation


----------



## Violence (Mar 11, 2014)

Bioshock Infinite 10/10

Dat Songbird so badass


----------



## Bishamon (Mar 12, 2014)

Dark Souls 2 - 8/10

Not as memorable as Dark Souls 1, after 1 mere playthrough (I'm aware my views may well change with further plays and more world exploration) I still prefer it, but that's probably simply because I played it first; Mechanically speaking, it's a refinement of almost everything that made Dark Souls good, with just enough streamlining to make it less confusing and needlessly cryptic.

It had no incredibly memorable boss or moment that could really stack up to Sif or such (there's an area later in the game that's among the best in the series though), but it also had no atrociously annoying/frustrating moments either (even there were some sections where i died a shitillion amount of times, but that's mainly because of my perseverance and the fact that I wasn't as cool as I should've), such as that awful archers section on Anor Londo or the bed of chaos, nor where there any areas with frame drops (i.e. Blighttown), making an overall much more consistent experience; Still tough as nails, but neither too much or too little on either said.

I'm pretty disappointed with the massive change in graphics from the e3 demo to what we got; I'm hoping the PC version, which I'll be picking up, gets to look as good as that, even if it's not at launch and they can only do it through a patch or whatever.

In terms of dungeon crawling, it's more of the same, but that's a good thing when you're better than basically anyone else at it. The combat's still fucking awesome, the atmosphere is still crushing and easy to be lost in, and the worlds are excellently designed (Even though most of them are not connected in anyway, contrary to Dark Souls 1 where everything felt more like one massive world instead of a few hub areas)

All in all, a pretty worthy successor to Dks1; Outshines it in a lot of ways, and even though sometimes it seems to be trying to grasp the former glory of its prequel a bit too much, it has more than enough goody good moments. 

I could probably give it a 9 if I'm nice, but I'll have to play further and discover more.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 15, 2014)

*GTAV*

B+ so far. 

Very enjoyable even if the cops are a pain in the ass at times.


----------



## zant (Mar 15, 2014)

South Park: The Stick of Truth - 9/10

Combat can get a little repetitive, but there are enough side quests etc. to keep you entertained, and you'll be laughing often if you're a fan of the show.


----------



## Lulu (Mar 15, 2014)

^ Wow. Another good licensed game. Cool. 
Hearts. PC. Computer cheating with cards tho. Won still.  
6/10


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 2, 2014)

*South Park: The Stick of Truth - 6/10:*
If you're a fan of the show, you'll definitely think this game is funny... But it's just so repetitive and to me it got boring very quickly. I never even finished it... Just too bored.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 9, 2014)

*The Secret of Monkey Island: Special Edition* - 7/10

It's definitely funny, but gameplay wise it doesn't hold up that well. Lots of backtracking and obtuse puzzles.


----------



## Light Warrior (Apr 9, 2014)

I just beat the Tower of Hera in A Link Between Worlds. This game is so awesome. I loved the 3D perspective as you climb the tower and look below to the previous places you visited. This is the best new Zelda experience I've had in years. 9.5/10 so far.


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 9, 2014)

Tomb Raider PC 

9/10 

Loved that shit, it ran well and looked good while doing it. The animations are great and the action was tense and exciting as well as satisfying. 

One point off for there not being enough single player combat after you beat the game, you have to replay the story to get those massive enemy waves, the action just isn't good unless there's more enemies than you can quickly pick off with an arrow to the head. 

In the future I'd like way more puzzle/exploration though. Without cutting out the good action of course.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 16, 2014)

*Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory* - 9/10

First SC I played since Pandora Tomorrow, which was like a decade ago. Felt good to be back. One of the best (predatory) stealth games out there. Big levels with multiple paths, lots of options, devices at your disposal.


----------



## Lulu (Apr 16, 2014)

The Walking Dead. Season 1. 9/10. All my feels. $%&~ Telltale. Made me cry like a wuss. Nuff said. Play it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 18, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> *Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory* - 9/10
> 
> First SC I played since Pandora Tomorrow, which was like a decade ago. Felt good to be back. One of the best (predatory) stealth games out there. Big levels with multiple paths, lots of options, devices at your disposal.



BITCH!!!!!!


----------



## tyrox (Apr 19, 2014)

I would like to rate these games : 
Counter strike GO = 9.0/10
League of Legends 8.5/10
Dota 2 = 9.5/10
Sniper Ghost warrior 8.0/10


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 28, 2014)

*F.E.A.R.: Perseus Mandate* - 5/10

Easily the weakest of the Fears I played so far. Just uninspired all around. Makes me appreciate the first one's level design more, because even if the environments were bland the combat areas were better laid out to supplement the AI. 

*Beatbuddy: Tale of the Guardians* - 7/10

A decent little rhythmical 2D adventure game.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 1, 2014)

The Puppeteer - 10/10

Special game, superb gameplay.

The fact it is free to buy on PS Plus was such a sweet crime!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 1, 2014)

Dark Souls II 8/10

Very good game for the RPG genre though not too many memorable boss fights and areas. Though there are some areas I detest like the Black Gulch. Fucking poison.


----------



## αshɘs (May 8, 2014)

*Singularity* - 8/10

Raven's last game before they got relegated to CoD map packs. Pretty solid campaign with good shooting. Never overstayed its welcome, had some good ideas, though maybe didn't go as far with them as it could.


----------



## Kaitou (May 11, 2014)

*Puppeteer *

7/10 

Simplistic platformer yet entertaining and charming. It's not something that will keep you at the edge of your seat but the game is still a fun platformer.


----------



## Disaresta (May 11, 2014)

Rune Factory 4 10/10 best mix of weird shit that shouldn't go together ever.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 12, 2014)

Disaresta said:


> Rune Factory 4 10/10 best mix of weird shit that shouldn't go together ever.



You beat it completely, yes?

1st playthru i did (i still havnt fully completed it) i thought it was game over after you rescued the 4 guardians, since the credits rolled..

On the current, yet-again-stalled playthru, i've gotten thru 2/3 MQ's, and married somebody. Not sure if there's anything left (story wise) after..


*Spoiler*: __ 



i manage to rescue venti from the forrest of beginings. At least i think ill manage to rescue her and return her to the town. Not finished playing thru to find out


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 14, 2014)

South Park Stick Of Truth - 7.5/10

Sick, very sick moments but totally fun!

This ending, awesome..


----------



## Linkofone (May 16, 2014)

*Outlast - Whistleblower DLC*

9/10

Fantastic Scares.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2014)

*Fire Emblem Awakening 
*
Never played a FE game before. I was pleasantly surprised about how good everything was. Presentation was solid as I enjoyed both the cutscenes and battle scenes alike. The characters and story had enough depth for me to care till the end. Without spoiling too much; let me just tell you that the story develops at a good pace, and with so many side content you won't feel that you're rushed to get to the next chapter. The score is also one of the best I heard in 2013, which is saying a lot. Next comes the gameplay; it's the same old FE gameplay(I'm assuming it's pretty much the same as former FE titles), but it's engaging enough to get you a good play-though on a normal run. Harder/challenge modes will easily offer a better challenge especially when your party members die for good. As I mentioned before, the battle scenes are good, and it adds to it that you can change camera and speed during the scenes as well. Which is a welcomed trend in RPGs and Tactics IMO. Also, if you're into pairing your're gonna love the relationship mechanic. 

In conclusion, the game doesn't take a lot of risks and that's a good thing. Story is good, the gameplay is immersive enough with a lot of side content(loads of DLCs as well) that should get you at least 30 hours worth of game time. 

*9/10*


----------



## αshɘs (May 18, 2014)

*Battleblock Theater* - 9/10

Great, challenging, crude 2D adventure-platformer and tradeathon with cool narration (devs said they're interested in making a Dota announcer pack ). The campaign is only the appetizer, the multiplayer and trading are the main dish. Various modes and level editor make for lots of fun.


----------



## Halcyon (May 18, 2014)

*Pokemon Platinum* - 9/10 

great stuff, especially after moving from Gen I (Blue) to Gen IV


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 18, 2014)

Re-played Bioshock 1 - 9/10

Couldn't bring myself to harvest these sweet little girls for some silly little ADAMs!


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 19, 2014)

*Gunpoint* - 9/10

Such a fun game. It's a side scrolling stealth-puzzle game with lots of options on how you approach a level. Like Deus Ex or Dishonored. You can be violent, cruel too  Maybe a bit short, but has replay value and built-in level editor.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 22, 2014)

black ops - not a big cod gamer but got it for free and it was pretty fun. Way darker than MW2 which is the only other cod game I've played. And it actually had a storyline, can't say I remember any story in MW2, more like a clusterfuck of random events.


----------



## Weapon (Jun 23, 2014)

*Beyond Two Souls*

I picked this up again after dropping it about halfway through because the story was horrible and the gameplay was mediocre. Bothered to finish it and still feel the same.

6/10


----------



## Kei (Jun 23, 2014)

Drakengard 3 

I don't even know how to rate it..... I think I hit my mental break when I had somehow knocked one of the enemies upwards, and they got stuck, so I hard to restart the mission to get him back done. It's not bad at first, but if it's like your tenth time doing it... It's kind of different. Lacking actual gameplay aside, the characters are nice, I find myself liking the sisters more than the actual Mc....

I just....I'm going to complete the game, just so I can say I completed it

5/10


----------



## Furious George (Jun 23, 2014)

_Child of Light_

A beautiful game to be sure. 

The actual combat mechanics were pretty serviceable, but it was zipping around levels with Aurora's butterfly wings that made the game for me. Ubisoft really should have dedicated more time platforming/flying than anything else in this game. 

In fact, they really should have dedicate more time to... everything, just about. I would have liked more puzzles, more side-quests, some minigames and the alike. The actual story missions is the length you should expect from a $15 game and that's totally fine. What ends up disappointing is the lack of content apart from the story stuff. This is doubly disappointing when you realize that Child of Light's world is a world worth exploring. 

Still, pretty visuals, moving music and a very cute little fairy princess plot will be worth the price of admission for most.

*7.5/10*


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 24, 2014)

*The Stanley Parable* - 7.5-8/10

A "walking simulator" with a very self-aware, interesting take on game narratives and choices. If you follow the Narrator you can finish this in under 30 minutes, however no one said you have to follow him  Weird, but interesting game. If you want traditional gameplay with lots of contents though, this may not be for you. I mean the only thing you do is walk and interact with stuff and I got all the endings (I think ) in a couple of hours. Also, the Narrator is ace.


----------



## Luke (Jun 29, 2014)

Dark Souls 2

8/10, not as good as the first but still a great game with tons of replay value.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 29, 2014)

Valkyria Chronicles 3

As the first VC game I've fully played (played a little bit of the VC1 demo, but really didn't feel it), I gotta say that it's pretty fun. It's a breath of fresh air from the usual stuff I play. Even though there are some typos, errors, and other minor problems with the English patch, mostly everything is translated. I'm really liking the story and characters, too/10.


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Jun 30, 2014)

Resident Evil 4 HD

6/10 

The fps issues you have to fix yourself are simply pathetic, and the kbm controlls are pretty shitty, Its almost a need to use a controller because the tank controls don't seem to work great with kbm. I regret buying the game.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 30, 2014)

Metro: Last light

6/10

Graphics were good, story was decent. But far too linear(very little world exploration allowed), not much variety in weapons or enemies. Also kind of short.

If i had payed full retail for this (instead of the $7ish i got on steam's summer sale) would have def. gotten a lower score.


----------



## Mihawk (Jun 30, 2014)

AC IV: Black Flag-haven't played it in ages but happened to do so last night again. the naval warfare gameplay is still monumental especially when given the free reins to just abandon ship and climb and raid the enemy, though I gave up halfway because the destination marker was sooooooo far away  

I give it an 8.4, mainly because I still haven't completed it or played it long enough to get a firm grasp of the big picture. But I like the art direction and the amazing graphics showing the crystal clear seas. the dialogue and script is also stronger than I initially thought.


----------



## skuka (Jul 1, 2014)

Super Meat Boy - 
A realy fun platformer. I can't figure out if it's really difficult or I'm just bad - probably the latter. 7.9/10


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 1, 2014)

*Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance*

On a scale from 1 to nanomachines, I give it a ridicoulus, glorious fun rating.

//HbS


----------



## Stunna (Jul 3, 2014)

*Sonic CD* ~ B/B+

Some less than preferable level design, technical issues, and lame bosses are compensated for by a fantastic soundtrack (Japanese version), innovative gameplay (though implementation could have used work), and overall snazzy presentation.


----------



## Lulu (Jul 4, 2014)

Split second. 7/10. Its very fun and rewarding when you can dodge traps while hitting others with yours.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 4, 2014)

Replayed the Half-Life 2 saga, haven't touched them since they came out.

*Half-Life 2* - 9/10

Firstly, it has warts here and there. Way too frequent load times, some exposition scenes being long and locking you in a room, lack of hit reaction, the fog. Otherwise it held up well. Was good playing an FPS that's paced well and has responsive run and gun shooting and none of the modern stop and pop shooting with progression system. Pretty meaty campaign, maybe with some fat, but a great journey nonetheless. Also, nice to bump into chairs that aren't bolted to the floor. Not sure how well this reflects on modern games though...

*Half-Life 2: Episode One* - 8/10

The shortest and weakest of the three, but it has its moments.

*Half-Life 2: Episode Two* - 9+/10

I think this might the best of the three. The condensed HL2 experience. Just shows how well designed combat areas for well designed enemies can make a difference. The Hunters were a great addition. It has everything and there's that damned ending  Screw you Valve for ignoring this series for so long and making L4D3 your first '3'


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 5, 2014)

*Sleeping Dogs*

7/10

Not the best story but the gameplay is solid and is good enough to keep you playing to  complete all other the tasks, after that, it will get repetitive.


----------



## Bishamon (Jul 5, 2014)

*Red Dead Redemption* (and the DLC *Undead Nightmare*)

I haven't played it since just about a year after it came out, but it has hold it quite well despite being 4 years old (Most Rockstar games already look and sometimes feel like PS1 garbage after that amount of time), I have noticed more visual hiccups than I remembered though. I'm a little conflicted about aspects of its plot, particularly the middle half that takes the larger portion of the game in Mexico while the far more interesting sections of New Austin and West Elizabeth are more or less bookends, and I also don't really like the game's tendency to throw away cool and interesting characters after only a few missions which is far too much wasted potential. The Undead DLC has better pacing overall, and its quite long for a DLC, harkening back to the days that Expansion Packs were really games of their own that just served to compliment another.

Nevertheless the game is hands down the best thing Rockstar has ever produced, at the very least it's the most engrossing one. It's also the only Rockstar game that has captured me and motivated me enough to wish to complete it 100%, which is something I suppose, and the dead of John Marston left me far more emotionally impacted than anything else Rockstar has ever attempted before that or since. I may just be biased for my adoration for the Wild West, oh well.

It's super fucking easy (the regular more so than the Zombie one, but the Zombie one is still disappointing in how easy it is because the first few minutes are aggrevaiting and stressing, but soon enough you'll have plenty of ammo to waste and refill, but I guess they wanted to go for the slasher action zombie type thing than survival horror), but still really fun. I hope there's a new one.


----------



## Halcyon (Jul 7, 2014)

*Watch_Dogs*

This game was enjoyable for the most part. Even though Aidan is fairly plain protag that makes incredibly destructive decisions that are almost worse (maybe even more) than the criminals he's hunting, the game itself played well. The mechanics were solid, the guns were varied enough (though, you could really play the entire game just with the first weapon you get), the gunplay, to me, felt fun, and the game looked good. Not as amazing as I was expecting, but nothing to sneeze at either.

Campaign was alright. Hacking minigame was pretty shit, to be honest. Free running was kinda meh. Driving was mediocre, some might go as far as saying it was bad, which I can understand. Sidequests were repetitive and copy-paste with some neat rewards and such in the form of special guns and cars. Digital trips were basically one-shots. 

Overall, it wasn't anything special but it wasn't great either. I had a lot more fun with Sleeping Dogs. 

I'd rate it around a 6 or 7.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 7, 2014)

_Tomb Raider (2013)_

There was a lot about this game that I just didn't like... and its very telling of its quality that I came away from it thinking it was a very fun and very solid experience. 

What I liked most about this game, surprisingly, was the combat. Your enemies feel weighty and dangerous when compared to something like (because its inevitable) Uncharted, things move briskly and blow up nicely, etc. 

Also, great graphics and scenery. 

I kind of felt like most of the falling building set pieces felt very on-rails, but a few of them were legit exciting.

- Obvious platforming points being painted in white make what should be an adventure feel like an elaborate obstacle course. 

- A lot of useless upgrade options. 

- Mostly unsatisfying fetch sidequests.

And then we have the plot, characters and themes.... which are so flimsy and melodramatic that they end up being funny (to me anyway).... so, not quite sure if I should list it as a negative or a positive. 

A flawed, but strong reboot for Lara Croft. I can see why there were people saying this was 2013's GOTY. There wrong though, of course. 

*7/10*


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 7, 2014)

Furious George said:


> _Tomb Raider (2011)_
> 
> There was a lot about this game that I just didn't like... and its very telling of its quality that I came away from it thinking it was a very fun and very solid experience.
> 
> ...



Tomb Raider came out last year.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 7, 2014)

Battlefield Hardline!

I can only rank the multiplayer and I'd give it a 7/10. Too many old things and too little new things. The gunplay is on par with BF3 so that makes me trilled. The new modes and free and interesting enough to keep me coming back for more despite us only have one map to mess around during the BETA. Lol.

Boy. No reason to go too indepth with this. It was just the beta and i had a fucking blast.


----------



## Vault (Jul 7, 2014)

Killzone Shadow Fall I actually finally managed to finished the campaign the other day so thought why not rate it 

7/10 for campaign 
8.5/10 for multiplayer 

I enjoyed the multiplayer much more. The story mode is a right I suppose but nothing engrossing it's only that ending though which is kinda cool and the owl mechanics which I thought was impressive made the gameplay feel less repetitive and opened up new ways to tackle enemies


----------



## Bishamon (Jul 15, 2014)

Silent Hill 2

I had not played this game since around 2006 (or maybe '05), so I had forgotten almost everything about its plot, decision making, gameplay/puzzle aspects and basically everything other than James himself, Pyramid Head and the general themes. I was excited, because when I played it I thought it was one of the best games ever, and since I barely remembered anything I was looking forward to more or less rediscovering it. Playing the first few hours was intense; I literally had no idea what to really do, I couldn't remember, so the claustrophobia and fear of fucking up kept me on my edge extremely well and better than any other survival horror I've played since playing it for the first time (or before that, for that matter).

Unfortunately I fucked myself over because I accidentally read a mayor spoiler and the fate of certain important characters, and the domino effect of it made me remember other aspects of the story along with it, so now, as opposed to how it was during the first few hours of playing it again, it's not as unnerving as it is simply mysterious and bizarre, which is still fine but feels a little hollow without the oppressive and unpredictability of the atmosphere.

However I can say the game has definitely aged well, specially for a survival horror from early 2000s/late 90s. It's still edgy, dark, intriguing, involving and the sheer crypticness of it is enough to make you push along so you can understand what the fuck is all that you're doing/seeing. The score is fantastic and so is the art direction, both of which are leap and bounds above the general game art directions and soundtracks these days. Combat isn't good, but it does well at making you feel vulnerable and insites you to run rather than gun tote like a dipshit.

So even though I would've hoped to keep the highly oppressive edge all the way through, it's still a fantastic game.

also



Vault said:


> Killzone Shadow Fall I actually finally managed to finished the campaign the other day so thought why not rate it
> 
> 7/10 for campaign
> 8.5/10 for multiplayer
> ...



You have the best custom title I have ever seen


----------



## Bishamon (Jul 17, 2014)

On a side note *TEAM FORTRESS 2* is the shit

I have followed it and have had it since its release and it has not lost its lustre at all, in fact it's probably better than ever now (Then again when I originally used to play it a lot my internet was crap and I lagged a fair bit, now I basically have no lag and I can play peacefully which automatically improved my experience by x100).

 The hat thing is still dumb but I don't HAVE to pay for it and changes very little beyond cosmetics so I don't mind it, the random drop system makes it more addicting than before as I desperately try to get new weapons for my Sniper but only get Scout weapons that I'll never use ( lol ), and the vastly larger map selection than the last time I really played it made it feel fresh again.

Basically this is the only thing I'll ever need for multiplayer so 10/10 or 20/20 or 143253468563/143253468563 or π/π whatever, the game is the best.


----------



## uuugh (Jul 18, 2014)

End of Eternity - 7/10

Had mad potential but ultimately too repetitive and formulaic.


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 19, 2014)

Infamous: SS

Game was pretty alright. The constant introduction of new powers kept the game from feeling to repetitive however it didn't save it completely. The side missions are all the same with no real change. Spray paint this, break this camera karmic bomb to own the district, rinse and repeat. Story was nothing to write home about either though I think the villain had much more potential than they actually used.  

If your big on graphics and don't own a pc the game is very good looking. Other than that kind of bland. 

8/10


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 19, 2014)

Finished Valkyria Chronicles 3.

I haven't played any of the previous games except for the demo for VC1, so I didn't have much info or impressions when playing this for the first time. This is an awesome game. The story was cool  (it's basically the same story of VC1 but playing as a penal squadron), the character interactions/developments were great and I really cared for all of the characters, and the game has so much content. I played the Extra Edition, so I'm guessing it comes with more missions and shit like that. I finished the campaign with 100 hours played (which includes side missions and replaying said side missions), and I unlocked even more shit after, so the amount of replayability is definitely high. I definitely recommend buying/importing/downloading it/10


----------



## Luke (Jul 19, 2014)

Wolfenstein: The New Order

7/10, good fun but not much more than that.


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Jul 25, 2014)

Batman: Arkham Asylum 10/10

Best single player game i've ever played.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 25, 2014)

Destiny Beta


9/10

Solid Game, especially on Hard... shit get real


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 29, 2014)

*Resident Evil 4* (Ultimate HD Edition) - 9/10

I think this was my very first Japanese game which I played from start to finish and what a title to pick for that! As someone who grew up on id, Epic, Valve etc (you get the point) titles I would be the first to complain about the controls, but the thing is, it makes sense. The whole combat has been designed and balanced around that, it's not like you're a tank and the enemies are super agile. Sure it could be a bit faster and maybe less floaty (played it with m&kb btw), but it's pretty tense as is. And the whole campaign is so varied and meaty. And cheesy  Some dialogue and set piece bits were just  A crucial part why this game is so good was due to its pacing. It does a great job with alternating between downtime and ramping up the action. Never gets tiresome or boring. Biggest complaint would be the QTEs, they were so fast and unforgiving with the keyboard.

But yeah, great title!


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 29, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> *Resident Evil 4* - 9/10
> 
> I think this was my very first Japanese game which I played from start to finish and what a title to pick for that! As someone who grew up on id, Epic, Valve etc (you get the point) titles I would be the first to complain about the controls, but the thing is, it makes sense. The whole combat has been designed and balanced around that, it's not like you're a tank and the enemies are super agile. Sure it could be a bit faster and maybe less floaty (played it with m&kb btw), but it's pretty tense as is. And the whole campaign is so varied and meaty. And cheesy  Some dialogue and set piece bits were just  A crucial part why this game is so good was due to its pacing. It does a great job with alternating between downtime and ramping up the action. Never gets tiresome or boring. Biggest complaint would be the QTEs, they were so fast and unforgiving with the keyboard.
> 
> But yeah, great title!



State what platform you played it on you weakling.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 29, 2014)

PC. Wrote it twice that I played it with k&bm. Will edit in Ultimate HD Edition then 

(Don't own any consoles.)


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 29, 2014)

Dueling Network (Updated): Yu-Gi-Oh!

Pendulum Zones are cool I guess, but I think they messed with the designs too much. 

B +


----------



## Furious George (Jul 30, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> *Resident Evil 4* (Ultimate HD Edition) - 9/10
> 
> I think this was my very first Japanese game which I played from start to finish and what a title to pick for that! As someone who grew up on id, Epic, Valve etc (you get the point) titles I would be the first to complain about the controls, but the thing is, it makes sense. The whole combat has been designed and balanced around that, it's not like you're a tank and the enemies are super agile. Sure it could be a bit faster and maybe less floaty (played it with m&kb btw), but it's pretty tense as is. And the whole campaign is so varied and meaty. And cheesy  Some dialogue and set piece bits were just  A crucial part why this game is so good was due to its pacing. It does a great job with alternating between downtime and ramping up the action. Never gets tiresome or boring. Biggest complaint would be the QTEs, they were so fast and unforgiving with the keyboard.
> 
> But yeah, great title!



One of my favorite games period. Really need to replay it sometime.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 30, 2014)

Those freaking Regenerators


----------



## Gino (Jul 30, 2014)

Castlevania LOS 8/10 PC

A Good game.One of the better games of last gen and longest hack n slash games I have ever played.

Castlevania LOS 2 PC what in de fuck/10

The smooth and better gameplay is not enough for me to finish this game right now........too many things so far dun pissed me off.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 3, 2014)

*Fez* - 9/10

If you're willing to dig deep into it, it can be very rewarding. Admittedly some of it was not solvable on my own, because I'm not from the US. But it provided some really good "Aha!" moments. Outside of its core I really dug the aesthetics. It had a really chilling and sometimes lonely atmosphere as I was going on my journey.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 3, 2014)

*Kerbal Space Program* 5/10

Wanted to give it a higher score, because science!  Unfortunately, couldn't find it within myself to do so.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 3, 2014)

Halo 2 

8/10

So much memories.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 8, 2014)

DBZ: Battle of Z 9/10. Addicting.


----------



## luminaeus (Aug 9, 2014)

I just purchased/played a ton of Divinity: Original Sin.

holy shit, all those memories of playing Baldur's Gate and Diablo 2 game flowing back and 8 hours flew by. 10/10, seems like the next game im gonna play for months and months on end


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 14, 2014)

Five Nights at Freddy's ... omg ...

9/10


----------



## Casyle (Aug 14, 2014)

Latest full game would be Sniper Elite 3 - 6.5/10.

Latest partial would be CoD:Ghosts Nemesis dlc - 5/10.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 16, 2014)

_Dark Souls_

Dark Souls is the reason I play video games. 

A dense combat system, tight controls and life-like animations make this game feel more like I am actually fighting swords and sorcery-style on a level than no other game I have played. 

Graphics are lush, the environments are dark and morose and enemy designs are simply beautiful. 

The two problems I had..... 

-Its one thing if your game is hard because gameplay mechanics are unforgiving. Its another thing entirely if stats are just downright unexplained. Its.. kind of lame. 

- Some very noticeable framerate dips when things get chaotic,  particularly in the haunted city of New Londo Ruins. 

Apart from that though, we have a powerful dungeon crawler in the perfect spirit of the snes generation dungeon crawlers... not only because of the uncompromising difficulty, but everything... from meaningful art design to metroidvania-style exploration. An absolute must-play.

*9/10*


----------



## Krory (Aug 17, 2014)

*Sleeping Dogs*

Pretty fun, but it really starts to wear on as you do the numerous side-things. To be picky and complain about aesthetics, depending on your taste, there might be only a handful of clothing options that are interesting (which does kinda matter when they have different bonuses and such a large number of things... but really, who the fuck thinks this puffy jackets look cool?).

Although the characters themselves weren't particularly interesting, the scenario was intriguing and was enough for me to glide through the story missions. Aside from...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Throwing the final enemy into a fucking *ice chipper*...




...the end didn't really feel that satisfying. With the culmination of all the bad that occurred throughout everything, in the end, "justice" just wasn't enough for it to sit well... though perhaps that's the point.

Combat, driving, free-running was all fun and enjoyable though if you take the time to get the other combos early it becomes more of a chore towards the end of the game and sometimes it got to be a damn pain to have to choose between driving two-thousand meters or trying to hunt down a taxi to get to another area.

The inclusion of "dates" was basically worthless and actually painful to sit through. Lots of wonderful voice talent though and some very familiar names - Will Yun Lee, Tzi Ma, Byron Mann, Lucy Liu, Kelly Hu, Ian Anthony Dale, James Hong, so many others.

Have yet to take part in the side-DLC though (Zodiac Tournament, Year of the Snake, Nightmare in North Point or whatever).

*8/10*


*Murdered: Soul Suspect*

Really was anticipating this and although I did really get into it, there are still some qualms. Essentially, L.A. Noire in easy mode. The lack of combat (well, REAL combat) was pleasant and made most exploring pretty laid back and a nice change of pace. The problem is that almost like a David Cage game, there was no real sense of "challenge." You get infinite chances to guess the correct choices for investigations, there's no sort of time constraints except in the very, very end... it would have been nice to have something that even added a sense of urgency or challenge to it.

The acting left something to be desired, though Ronan and Joy had some nice back-and-forth that broke up a game that is essentially Ronan's monologues and thought processes spoken out-loud.

There's quite a bit of back story though and a lot of effort that went into preparation but it was all basically just left out there to be picked up and not really integrated into the story or presentation in any real way. Without reading the notes, the relationship between Ronan and his late wife - Julia - and his brother-in-law - Rex - seems rather empty.

Otherwise the concept is great and there was some real promise in things that the developer just didn't explore as much - just like Remember Me's memory-remixing, the concept of helping other ghosts move on comes up in but there only four in the entirety of the game (albeit it's a VERY short game). There are other ghosts to interact with though, which was very interesting (and in some cases, unsettling). The concept of possession and poltergeisting and other abilities work well when needed to further the story but using them outside of that has no real effect... I probably could've gotten a lot more enjoyment out of the game if I could've sat there and kept turning on the copier in the police station and driven some poor rookie officer mad as he broke down sobbing while paper wouldn't stop spitting out and he couldn't figure out why.

Call me a sucker but what really, really makes up for everything and made it a game that I still enjoyed going through is its atmosphere. The first time I was going through the apartment building in the beginning and I saw some flicker of a ghost in the distance I was questioning what the fuck it was, if it was coming back, and if I should be concerned if it did - albeit in a game, again, with no combat and only one type of enemy that worry is short lived but the spontaneous appearances (not quite the level of jump-scares as they are basically innocuous) managed to make things interesting. Again, the inclusion of other ghosts to interact with helped a lot with tone - such as the ghost of a dead hitman who was haunting the young daughter of the man he was to kill that managed to kill him as well. Or the poor college geek who got locked in a tomb as a prank by the jocks and doesn't realize yet he's dead, waiting to be let out.

As mentioned previously, the extra collectibles are the only way to get any semblance of feeling for events but what you do get is very engaging and one of my favorite parts was that each main area of the game has a unique collectible that unlocks a narrated ghost story when you find them all. Was very cool.

Taking place in Salem, its relation to the infamous Witch Trials is to be expected and it truly seemed like it was going a place that was going to aggravate me...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I tend to get just out-right frustrated with stories that treat the ordeal as if the victims _were_ actually witches




...it took a very nice turn at the end and still managed to surprise me.

It showed a lot of promise and in other capable hands such an idea could've been huge, but unfortunately it didn't go that way. The idea of a sequel is unlikely with the story (nor would I really want one) and the dev is dead now anyway. Either way, definitely don't regret the purchase and was quite glad I was finally able to play it and would recommend it to folks - just NOT at full price (I paid out fifteen bucks for it - I wouldn't go much more than that).

*7/10*


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 17, 2014)

*Max Payne 3*

I went into it expecting a disaster. However, I was pleasantly surprised. Max Payne stands for bullet-time and heavy story. MP3 has both. 

Gameplay-wise, it's a standard third person shooter, with the adrenaline-> bullet-time mechanic, and 3 weapons system. You can have two sidearms, and a two-handed weapon. You can obviously dual-wield, but that makes you drop the bigger gun - which you carry in your left hand if you're wielding just one sidearm. Which is a cool, realistic touch, and looks nice. Gameplay is nothing special though, besides what I mentioned, it's run of the mill semi-clunky, but enjoyable, chest-high wall simulator, with two QTE's and some turret sections and shooting galleries (cool scenes, where you slide or fly or fall or whatever and you have to take out as many bad guys as possible in slow-mo). There are collectibles here and there, golden parts for weapons, and clues to the story. The latter are worthwhile to look for.

But that I already knew. I was afraid of the setting, sunny Brazil, and the story. Max Payne was all about noire and dark, heavy themes, and mostly took place during rainy nights. Here, I feel like Max Payne 3 is a victim of it's own marketing. While there's plenty of scenes in clubs, with Brazilian party techno, most of the game actually takes place during nights, or dark, rainy days, and two chapters, out of 14, take place in snowy New York. Some take place in dark, closed buildings, much like the construction site from Max Payne 2. The bald Max Payne from the cover makes up for less than a half of the game. Very few chapters actually take place in full sun. 

As expect of a Max Payne game, the story is heavy. However, it's pretty good, while not extraordinary. So is the atmosphere, the tone, set by oddly stylized cutscenes and Payne's inner monologues, dark and heavy. MP3 deals with some disturbing shit we haven't seen in previous games, and Max is visibly sick from years of alcohol and drug abuse, he's still haunted by the demons of the past, and it projects on his current actions and fate in a believable way. 

My problems with the game mainly lie in the frequency of cutscenes, which interrupt the action way too often, as well as clunkyness of the controls, however that can be explained by the fact Max is old and fat now, and the guns don't have much feedback in them, not enough meat. These aren't Killing Floor weapons, but nothing ever is.

On a scale from _wasted money_ to _freebie_, I think my purchase of Max Payne 3 for *2,99€* was a *decent bargain*.

While the game IMHO wouldn't win any year awards, the airport terminal shootout with "Tears" by Health playing in the background has to get a special mention.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Aug 19, 2014)

Max Payne 3's flashbacks take place in Hoboken, New Jersey.

*LEGO: The Hobbit*

Amazing. Beautiful. Absolutely wonderful. I always have a blast with Lego games and they just keep getting better.

The Hobbit does have one vague failing (well technically two - it did feel significantly shorter than the last two I played - Lord of the Rings and Marvel), and that was the same one that Lord of the Rings had but to a much lesser degree. With Lego games employing voice acting now, these two Tolkien games re-used the audio from the films. In Lord of the Rings, it was so low quality that it was painful to endure, but the quality of The Hobbit's is significantly better. However, since the game doesn't include _everything_, the audio can sometimes sound disjointed when the game decides to place two lines together from a character that happens in two separate areas, thus causing the sound to change completely.

It can be pretty annoying and distracting.

The Hobbit also has fewer characters than a lot of previous games (though understandably so), but many of the characters are also more varied. The equipment aspect of LotR has returned, with more items, and furthermore the building with loot "minigames" are another nice change. The gameplay overall increased, taking up from Lord of the Rings with some additional gameplay moments like chase scenes (The Hobbit actually uses a few scenes where you do complete circles - this occurs in the barrel-riding scene and in a scene where Radagast riding his rabbit-pulled sleigh. In both scenarios, the scene only ends when you defeat a certain number of enemies - Orcs and Wargs respectively).

Like LotR and Marvel, there is also an actual open world to traverse between the chapters that adds a lot more depth than what is essentially a level-select hub from previous games and more scenario to play with favorite characters.

*9/10*


----------



## Furious George (Sep 19, 2014)

_South Park: The Stick of Truth_

A very competent RPG with lots of humor and references to satiate the fans. 

Overpowered "patches" (that is, essentially this game's stat-altering accessories) and a rather flat final act hurt the experience quite a bit.

*7/10*


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 19, 2014)

FFVII

*9.VII/10*


----------



## FoxxyKat (Nov 4, 2014)

Persona 4 Arena Ultimax

7/10. Milking at it's best, but at least I've enjoyed most of their milking.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 6, 2014)

_Destiny_

Taco Bell, Rihanna, Day time court shows. 

Destiny joins the rank of these juggernauts in "things that are not very good but still addictive".

To give it a more video gamey comparison, I was reminded of playing Resistance 2 when playing Destiny... that is to say,  what we have here is some really good ideas and great strides in the genre tethered to mediocrity.

Gorgeous graphics, inspired sound effects and sweeping musical scores are all par for the course with Bungie and here Destiny delivers. Fans of Halo will also be right at home with the gunplay, controls and weight (or lack thereof) to the movement and speed of your character.

But looking too closely at.... just about everything else in Desinty reveals the gaping, oozing hole where its heart should be. 

The plot is so empty that it might as well not be there, difficulty and AI is replaced with "damage sponge" enemies and no matter what mission you are doing it always comes down to scanning some piece of something with your floating companion called Ghost.

To its credit, the game does keep you playing with plenty of opportunities to earn rewards and rank that, in turn make it easier to earn engrams that you then turn into weapon, armor and miscellaneous swag. Lots of weekly, daily and random events happen while you are on Partols to keep you coming back.... and make no mistake, you can never just play *one* co-op Strike. But, because good loot is very rare and very hard to come by, even the most "hoardyiest" of hoarding gamers will stop playing Destiny once some other game comes out. Boredom, due in no small part to the hollowness and sameness of the combat, will overcome the game's inherent addictiveness.

I hear that Destiny 2 is in the works already and that does excite me. There is a damn good game that can easily come out of Bungie's ambition. This particular game just isn't it. 

*6.5/10*


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's worth noting that I have not finished every Story mission. Still, I feel I have experienced every mode and play style extensively enough to know what the game has to offer. Bottom line, the narrative is so inconsequential that there is no hope of the ending doing a thing to alter my rating.


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 7, 2014)

Demons Souls

After finding some free time, restarting 3 times. I decided to play-though this game.

I already know the reputation of the soul series, but it never prepares newcomers for what the journey is ahead.  The game's learning curve is down to patience and skill, mainly it demands a great attention to enemy attack patterns, level design, sounds and traps.

The combat system based on how you use your stamina and timing of attacks. It's easy but hard to master, giving it more depth than the usual action rpg.

Unlike the sequels, demons isn't open world. Instead  your given a hub world with 5 areas to vist. Boletarian Palace*, Stonefang Tunnel, Tower of Latria,Shrine of Storms & Valley of Defilement. There's no order of how you visit them. Each area has  3 stages with a boss at the end. 

Another thing is that there are no checkpoints in levels, you can find shortcuts to skip some parts, but die before meeting the boss or getting killed by the boss will send you back to the beginning. Thankfully it only an issue when you are new to the game.

Speaking about death, you will die alot specially during your first  & second playthrough.

Bosses can range from challenging to brutal to bullshit (that fatass gargoyle & maneater) in terms of difficulty, but still remain to be enjoyable to play.

*Spoiler*: __ 



False King allant & the penetrator  are my favorites




Perfomance wise mostly 30fps with heavy drops around stonefang tunnel

Completing this game reminders me why I always love video game that are hard be beat. The reward at the end feels earned and strives for the player to continue improving their skills.

9/10


----------



## scerpers (Nov 8, 2014)

isaac rebirth
new enemies, items, bosses, characters
good shit
shame there's no thread about it
easily goty


----------



## Krory (Nov 8, 2014)

*Fist of Jesus: The Bloody Gospel of Judas*

10/10


----------



## Camoball (Nov 11, 2014)

Destiny - 6/10

The game is about as repetitive as it can get, most of the gear look like lazy copy/paste jobs with a different skin, I hate the stupid random generator system, story is pretty much non-existant. The game just feels empty, lacks content, and screams dlc.

And yet I still play it. I guess it's the Halo-ish gameplay which I was always a fan of. I never owned an xbox but I loved Halo 1 and 2 on pc and I still wish the others will get a port some day(doubt it but hey, you never know...). That and I like getting loot and stuff. PvP is also fun but seriously needs more maps, soundtrack is pretty awesome too.
All that can carry an empty game only so far though and I don't intend to get any of the dlc's(I'd much rather buy a new game for that price, fuck you Activision).

I really hope they'll give Destiny 2 a complete make over. Give it a proper story, give it proper missions like in Halo(no more waiting for Dinklebot to scan something while you fight off enemies), make patrol more meaningful, make the patrol maps bigger and give them more content, perhaps turn the spaceships into something more than just glorified load screens, make leveling up and getting loot less of a grind, perhaps add some more customization for your gear, give it more things to do, get rid of the grimoire nonsense that nobody reads and porperly integrate all the lore in the game itself, etc.
Just wanted to list some ideas. Fuck, there is so much potential for awesomeness in here. I won't get my hopes up though.

---

On a side note I got back to Dark Souls II recently. It's still too early for me to say if I like it more than the original but it's pretty good so far. the only thing that I dislike is the fact that enemies disappear after you kill the x times.


----------



## Xcoyote (Nov 13, 2014)

Black Mesa 
10/10


----------



## Bishamon (Nov 14, 2014)

Fallout: New Vegas

There are 4 rating scales:

1) Shit
2) Good for what it is
3) Awesome buy it get it for your friends walk on the street with it and everyone will want your dick
4) Fallout

Experts claim this to be the most accurate scale there is so please do not question it.

Edit: Oh and also

Lords of the Fallen 

It's just Dark Souls but worse. Except in graphics which I admit are pretty nice.

If you're a really dedicated loot, dungeon crawling Dark Souls whore (like me) you'll like it and will (most likely) be able to cope with all the terrible glitches and inefficiencies because at the end of the day you'll get your sweet fix of numbers and arbitrarily powerful underpants.

If not, do yourself a favor and never, ever, ever think about this game - because it's fucking atrocious.


----------



## Slice (Nov 16, 2014)

Deponia 3  4/5

I love old school point and click adventures and really enjoyed the Deponia series.
It had a few too much absolutely illogical puzzles with seemingly random solutions.
Overall a good series for fans of such games - but the ending just wasn't very good and in no way fit the humorous tone of everything that came before.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2014)

Mario Kart 8 DLC Pack 1

8.5/10


----------



## ChatraOrChakra (Nov 16, 2014)

Dishonored GOTY:  9/10

Deus Ex human revolution directors cut: 9/10


----------



## Naori Uchiha (Nov 24, 2014)

Breath of Fire for SNES

8 sharingans out 10

Pretty good story. Combat is what you've come to love/hate in an RPG game but is still fun. Some of the characters are memorable but some you're left thinking, "Who was that"? "Did I come across you yet"? lol

As plenty of people have mentioned, this game can be a bit of a grind. So be sure to have some Red Bull or whatever energy you like on hand. Or not. lol

Loved the game, will be playing Breath of Fire 2 next. ^_^


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 24, 2014)

Smash 4

9/10


----------



## Tomasu H. (Nov 24, 2014)

*Halo: The Master Chief Collection*

+ The ability to play the four Master Chief games
+ Halo 2 Anniversary Updated Graphics and Sound Design
+ Great additions to Forge
+ Halo: Nightfall web-series
+ The ability to play Halo: Combat Evolved on Xbox Live
- Matchmaking server issues

8/10 (Great)


----------



## Bishamon (Nov 26, 2014)

Alien Isolation

It's actually surprisingly solid so far... Which I never thought was even close to possible. Its atmosphere is very solid (which is basically all it needs since it's survival horror), but the gameplay, use of noise and such, is pretty neat.


----------



## Weapon (Nov 30, 2014)

Naori Uchiha said:


> Breath of Fire for SNES
> 
> 8 sharingans out 10
> 
> ...




Great games!

As for me, *Beyond: Two Souls*. Only played it to 100% it. It's fucking trash. 1/10


----------



## Bishamon (Dec 1, 2014)

The Dead Money DLC for New Vegas

Wasn't as hard as I thought it was gonna be upon first play (On Casual; Yet to play on Hardcore), but it was a pretty interesting concept; Survival Horror-esque Fallout. If the Survival wasn't so incredibly powerful in this DLC it might've been a little more intimidating, but if you have high survival there's pretty much nothing to worry about. However the story was intriguing and the atmosphere creepy, so all in all it was pretty good. Now unto Honest Hearts.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Dec 3, 2014)

Little Big Planet 3 - 8/10


----------



## Stein (Dec 3, 2014)

Just finished The Last of Us for the first time.

tenouttaten.


----------



## Luke (Dec 4, 2014)

Beyond: Two Souls 

5/10


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 4, 2014)

Nocturne

10/10


----------



## Byrd (Dec 5, 2014)

Shadow of Mordor

8.5/10 

Nemesis System is excellent


----------



## Alicia (Dec 5, 2014)

7/10 PC version of Valkyria Chronicles.

This game is quite hard.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 19, 2014)

WWE 2k15

8/10


----------



## ChatraOrChakra (Dec 19, 2014)

6/10


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Dec 19, 2014)

Civilization Beyond Earth -- got today at the Steam Sale.

6/10.  It's not bad, it's just that it's really more like a Civ V mod or DLC pack than a new stand-alone.


----------



## ChatraOrChakra (Dec 19, 2014)

oh yeah. and Twisted Metal 2012 for PS3

6/10. not bad. but not nearly as good as other Twisted metal games. and the latter parts of the campaign are too fraustrating.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2014)

*Kingdom Hearts Birth by Sleep Final Mix*

On paper, this is one of my favorite KH stories...in _execution_...? 

This is probably my favorite combat style in the series, though. 

B+


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2015)

Legend of Korra PS4:  6.5/10.

Not great.  Better than those awful Dragonball Z games I used to play on the playstation.  You either like the characters and the world or you don't.  Hard to complain at  $8.99.

But good lord.  I was getting my ass kicked by those chi blockers until Naga showed up.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 4, 2015)

Wolfenstein: The New Order *(PC)*

8/10


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2015)

*Outlast (PC)* - 8.5/10

*Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance (PC)* - 9.5/10

*Killer is Dead (PC)* - 8/10

*Telltale's Game of Thrones - Episode 1 (PC)* - 9/10


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 4, 2015)

^

Best FPS of 2014.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 4, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

